# "War on Women" #8



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Purl. Don't the Gospels have something to say about how difficult it is for a rich man to get into heaven? Oh yes--that it would be easier for a camel to fit through the eye of a needle. No camels here, of course--just the GOP elephant that Janeway and her cronies are determined to ram through.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Old money never bragged or sought to put down others. That's why it's so easy to tell new money and wannabees from old class.


Old money may never have bragged, but as for putting down others, you ought to read some of FDR's conversations. I still see FDR as our greatest president - at least since Lincoln - but he did a lot of putting down, and in fact so did Eleanor.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK. Back to "Off with their heads."

I guess I should ask..... If the classes remain divided, is a bloody revolution inevitable?



Poor Purl said:


> Old money may never have bragged, but as for putting down others, you ought to read some of FDR's conversations. I still see FDR as our greatest president - at least since Lincoln - but he did a lot of putting down, and in fact so did Eleanor.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> ******************************************************************************************************************
> 
> How true....and what it says about you is admirable. It has little to do with resources. It speaks to values and character. I'm proud to know you.
> 
> **********************************************************************************************************************


        

I don't even know whether I deserve this, but I'm certainly proud to know you as well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, you do deserve it, Purl.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> OK. Back to "Off with their heads."
> 
> I guess I should ask..... If the classes remain divided, is a bloody revolution inevitable?


Not now, when the most important industry in the US is bread-and-circuses. As long as we keep the populace fed and amused, they'll barely pay attention to whose hand is in their pockets.

Maybe we should all be reading Thomas Picketty, the current economics rock star, who has a lot to say about the rise of economic inequality. I, personally, don't have the time right now, but if someone else wants to read and report, I'll gladly listen. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, you do deserve it, Purl.


Made me think of an old rhyme, Patty:

I love myself, I think I'm grand.
When I go to the movies, I hold my hand.
I put my arm around my waist.
And when I get fresh, I slap my face.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is he the author of "Capital" just out? Sounds great...700 pages.



Poor Purl said:


> Not now, when the most important industry in the US is bread-and-circuses. As long as we keep the populace fed and amused, they'll barely pay attention to whose hand is in their pockets.
> 
> Maybe we should all be reading Thomas Picketty, the current economics rock star, who has a lot to say about the rise of economic inequality. I, personally, don't have the time right now, but if someone else wants to read and report, I'll gladly listen. :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joe - I read the first few sentences of your post and it is total hogwash - whatever that is. No one is out to get the Christians. Why should they when "they" still have a happy Jewish population and other racial minorities to "get". Read real fiction if you must read fiction. Our Own PP is a great reader and I am sure she can recommend something that is more worthy of your time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> 1. I wasn't aware of this geyser before, either. And, in fact, a couple of us were interested enough to look up its origins. You were the one uninterested in going even that far.
> 
> 2. If sex is "trash" for you, then I feel sorry for you. It's not dirty, and it's not trash, and even knitters have sex or else they wouldn't have all those children and grandchildren to knit for.
> 
> ...


Purl, Purl, I knew all about the geyser before I posted the picture--see all of you must make remarks about everything.

See you think you know me to say I think sex is dirty. I have two (2) children so how do you think I gave birth to each of them--silly!

I have had a happy married life, but don't need to broadcast my private life to anyone else--silly!

No, I'm not in a bad mood just tired of you & others saying blue when I say green--silly!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Made me think of an old rhyme, Patty:
> 
> I love myself, I think I'm grand.
> When I go to the movies, I hold my hand.
> ...


I knew it, I knew it! Thanks for putting it into words as I'll save this to use later when you deny this! Oh, a great day!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Joey had no need for truth, only fiction to match her fantasy. Pure hokum. Not worthy of notice.



SQM said:


> joe - I read the first few sentences of your post and it is total hogwash - whatever that is. No one is out to get the Christians. Why should they when "they" still have a happy Jewish population and other racial minorities to "get". Read real fiction if you must read fiction. Our Own PP is a great reader and I am sure she can recommend something that is more worthy of your time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You have a very constricted view of life, haven't you? A person is either rich or so poor they "live off" the system. A person either is rich or never accomplished anything in life. Do you still believe, in this day and age, that all you need to do to accomplish something is work hard? That's exactly what janitors and nurses and teachers and day laborers working 2 or 3 jobs do. There's no way they'll ever get rich, especially with the way the GOP is destroying the labor movement and standing in the way of a decent minimum wage.
> 
> What exactly have you accomplished with hard work that makes you better than Peacegoddess (who may be living in a palace, for all you know)?


You don't know anything about hard work, my dear as we were grain farmers for years is how we paid to college educate both of our daughters with one achieving a Masters in economics. Farm land around here costs $17,000 to $30,000 per acre. We owned several acres & still have 20 acres that is in an animal habitat.

We grew all our own vegetables, had chickens for meat/eggs. We also kept a cow for milk & fattened a calf for beef. We had lambs/ducks/rabbits/hogs for meat. I rendered the pork fat to make lard. DH also planted wheat/corn that we had ground to use. We were self sufficient hard workers so don't ask me about hard work!

What have you accomplished in your life? Probably nothing!

Peacegoddess always is saying things which she knows nothing about so I was right, she lives in an efficiency apartment & uses public transportation & must wait until she is house setting so she has Internet. Then she joins the AOW!

You are probably in the same boat!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Quoting Woody Allen - Sex is dirty only when it is done right.
> 
> Like Peace I live in a small apt without a car in NYC and would not go back to driving for a zillion dollars. My river view is worth a zillion with all the great boats, ships, barges and tugs going by. Why was that used as a put-down?


At least you were honest up front about yourself, but Peace has not been.

I'm not saying anything bad about you as you told me about yourself in a PM. There is a difference.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> your nasty self again I see. No wonder you are so angry and always in need of funds. You have not been taught how to spend wisely. Peacegoddess could well be VERY rich. She knows how to budget well and could teach you some valuable lessons. Ever learned how simple Warren Buffett lives? You are all puff and no powder.


I'm not in need of funds as my dad left me well off with stock that I had put into a bank safety deposit box. I was having a difficult time making ends meet, but decided to close the SDB at the bank. I found the preferred stock dad gave me years ago so he helped me beyond the grave when I needed it!

Wow, it took an attorney & a financial planner to sort it all out! I'm still conservative as always have watched the spending.

Sorry, take another tack as this one isn't working.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Joey had no need for truth, only fiction to match her fantasy. Pure hokum. Not worthy of notice.


You have always been in fantasy land! The truth will set you free!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Is he the author of "Capital" just out? Sounds great...700 pages.


Yes, that's the one. DH - who is not a doctrinaire Liberal - went to hear him speak last week and found him impressive, and what he said, compelling.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I knew it, I knew it! Thanks for putting it into words as I'll save this to use later when you deny this! Oh, a great day!


Please save it. It was a jokey rhyme that kids would recite when I was in grade school, or maybe junior high. I won't ever deny I posted it, but you're nuts if you think it was written by me or tells you anything about me other than I can still remember things from my childhood.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks so much Mr.President. You worked so hard for it and it's paying off. Congratulations!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You don't know anything about hard work, my dear as we were grain farmers for years is how we paid to college educate both of our daughters with one achieving a Masters in economics. Farm land around here costs $17,000 to $30,000 per acre. We owned several acres & still have 20 acres that is in an animal habitat.
> 
> We grew all our own vegetables, had chickens for meat/eggs. We also kept a cow for milk & fattened a calf for beef. We had lambs/ducks/rabbits/hogs for meat. I rendered the pork fat to make lard. DH also planted wheat/corn that we had ground to use. We were self sufficient hard workers so don't ask me about hard work!
> 
> ...


Janeway
so are you collecting now for land you do not farm? Sounds like it. What is it now, $ 1.000/acre/year? And you are living in a Mansion? Most Millionaires in New York, Paris, Hong Kong etc. are living in efficiency Apartments. 
400 square feet in those locations cost Millions. Well, just shows what you do not know about how others live. Enjoy your adobe even though it is filled with emptiness. Where-ever Peacegoddess resides she is happy and obviously an avid reader which whom you could never match wits.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

mmorris said:


> Thanks so much Mr.President. You worked so hard for it and it's paying off. Congratulations!


mmorris
Thank you. No President I know of has ever worked as hard and under such horrible conditions as President Obama. He is a miracle worker and that is driving the opposition into the Tea Party Nut House.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

mmorris said:


> Thanks so much Mr.President. You worked so hard for it and it's paying off. Congratulations!


It's nice to hear from someone who seems to know about the success of Obama's plan. Welcome, mmorris.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm not in need of funds as my dad left me well off with stock that I had put into a bank safety deposit box. I was having a difficult time making ends meet, but decided to close the SDB at the bank. I found the preferred stock dad gave me years ago so he helped me beyond the grave when I needed it!
> 
> Wow, it took an attorney & a financial planner to sort it all out! I'm still conservative as always have watched the spending.
> 
> Sorry, take another tack as this one isn't working.


Janeway
I remember well your complaints about not being able to take care of medications etc. Have you forgotten those days of your recent past? Could you find a little compassion for others who are trying to make ends meet? Get off of your high horse and learn what humanity is all about. Your attitude makes me puke.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> More interesting information from the side who wants tolerance and is the most intolerant.
> 
> Liberal calls for purge of Christians
> 
> By Matt Barber April 21, 2014 6:55 am


First of all, not all liberals agree with what Mozilla did to Mr. Eich, so don't lump us all together. Second, who's calling for a purge of Christians? Marxists? Are there that many Marxists around that they could gang up on all the rest? Even living in one of the most politically liberal parts of the country, I know only one Marxist personally, and I think he calls himself that just for attention. The entire piece is nuts.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

mmorris said:


> Thanks so much Mr.President. You worked so hard for it and it's paying off. Congratulations!


Ladies - we have a new visitor here - MMoris. I think we know her from the main section. Thanks for stopping by and showing those of us who support our President that you feel the same way as we do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They are talking about him quite a bit. Imagine an economist you can understand.



Poor Purl said:


> Yes, that's the one. DH - who is not a doctrinaire Liberal - went to hear him speak last week and found him impressive, and what he said, compelling.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> First of all, not all liberals agree with what Mozilla did to Mr. Eich, so don't lump us all together. Second, who's calling for a purge of Christians? Marxists? Are there that many Marxists around that they could gang up on all the rest? Even living in one of the most politically liberal parts of the country, I know only one Marxist personally, and I think he calls himself that just for attention. The entire piece is nuts.


Joey - what group is going to be able to take on 2 Billion Christians globally? Please try to keep the discourse in this dimension. Thanks.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> They are talking about him quite a bit. Imagine an economist you can understand.


I missed some of this Thread. I got the name of the book - I need the author. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Indeed. President Obama has received so much wrath from this country, and he has never stopped trying to do the right thing for the most people. It is heartening to hear your comment. I hope it goes right to the White House.

Welcome.



mmorris said:


> Thanks so much Mr.President. You worked so hard for it and it's paying off. Congratulations!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here comes The Twilight Zone again.



SQM said:


> Joey - what group is going to be able to take on 2 Billion Christians globally? Please try to keep the discourse in this dimension. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thomas Piketty "Capital."



SQM said:


> I missed some of this Thread. I got the name of the book - I need the author. Thanks.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Thomas Piketty "Capital."


Thanks. Maybe a few of us can read it together and then we can discuss.

Below is the sign-up sheet. All sides are definitely invited! We want to hear each others' take on the book to have a lively yet civil discussion. No name-calling - we will commit to higher level thinking and writing.

1.
2.
3.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll look for the book and let you know.



SQM said:


> Thanks. Maybe a few of us can read it together and then we can discuss.
> 
> Below is the sign-up sheet. All sides are definitely invited! We want to hear each others' take on the book to have a lively yet civil discussion. No name-calling - we will commit to higher level thinking and writing.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'll look for the book and let you know.


It seemed very dense with no clarity on its readability. Let me know what you think. I don't like textbook writing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I missed some of this Thread. I got the name of the book - I need the author. Thanks.


Thomas Piketty. He's French; typical French name.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I remember well your complaints about not being able to take care of medications etc. Have you forgotten those days of your recent past? Could you find a little compassion for others who are trying to make ends meet? Get off of your high horse and learn what humanity is all about. Your attitude makes me puke.


I remember that too. It was the first time I'd ever read anything by her, and she made her situation sound so pitiful that I felt sympathy for her. Little did I know...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thomas Piketty. He's French; typical French name.


Are you gonna read it? His co-author seems to have a typical French name also.

Stumbled upon an old thread about swearing. It became very disturbing by the last page - bible quotes that were hateful. Boo hoo.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Are you gonna read it? His co-author seems to have a typical French name also.
> 
> Stumbled upon an old thread about swearing. It became very disturbing by the last page - bible quotes that were hateful. Boo hoo.


I doubt that I'll read it. I don't think I've ever finished a nonfiction book, or even gotten halfway. If DH buys it, maybe I'll look at it.

What's the thread about swearing?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I doubt that I'll read it. I don't think I've ever finished a nonfiction book, or even gotten halfway. If DH buys it, maybe I'll look at it.
> 
> What's the thread about swearing?


"Offensive in the Extreme"

I am reading a nonfiction now - Quiet - about introverts. Find myself nodding out.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> so are you collecting now for land you do not farm? Sounds like it. What is it now, $ 1.000/acre/year? And you are living in a Mansion? Most Millionaires in New York, Paris, Hong Kong etc. are living in efficiency Apartments.
> 400 square feet in those locations cost Millions. Well, just shows what you do not know about how others live. Enjoy your adobe even though it is filled with emptiness. Where-ever Peacegoddess resides she is happy and obviously an avid reader which whom you could never match wits.


Huck, Huck, you know about my past & I have been in NYC, Paris, Hong Kong, Singapore, Beijing, Indonesia, Malaysia, the North Pole, Hawaii & every state in the United States. I went to Salt Lake City just to see all of the lakes with salt water. I have been to the large shopping Mall in Minneapolis/St. Paul. I attended a Broadway play & went inside the Statue of Liberty. I have ridden the chair elevator to the top in the Arch (Gateway to the West) in St Louis. I have been in the space needle in Seattle. Been to both Disneyland's. Many more places too numerous to write.

Where have you been my dear? Do tell as the truth will set you free.

I didn't say I was a millionaire, just very comfortable.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Indeed. President Obama has received so much wrath from this country, and he has never stopped trying to do the right thing for the most people. It is heartening to hear your comment. I hope it goes right to the White House.
> 
> Welcome.


Oh, no, another Lefty--probably Vocal under a new name.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Indeed. President Obama has received so much wrath from this country, and he has never stopped trying to do the right thing for the most people. It is heartening to hear your comment. I hope it goes right to the White House.
> 
> Welcome.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Huck, Huck, you know about my past & I have been in NYC, Paris, Hong Kong, Singapore, Beijing, Indonesia, Malaysia, the North Pole, Hawaii & every state in the United States. I went to Salt Lake City just to see all of the lakes with salt water. I have been to the large shopping Mall in Minneapolis/St. Paul. I attended a Broadway play & went inside the Statue of Liberty. I have ridden the chair elevator to the top in the Arch (Gateway to the West) in St Louis. I have been in the space needle in Seattle. Been to both Disneyland's. Many more places too numerous to write.
> 
> Where have you been my dear? Do tell as the truth will set you free.
> 
> I didn't say I was a millionaire, just very comfortable.


I seem to be missing something. I probably just misplaced it. Perhaps you can help me find it. For what am I searching you ask? Just a couple of quotes said to come from the founder of Christianity. You might remember them, but I will refresh your memory.

The meek shall inherit the earth.

That is the 'meek', not the boastful.

and

Pride comes before a fall.

Boasting about what you have and where you have been could be interpreted as pride.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I seem to be missing something. I probably just misplaced it. Perhaps you can help me find it. For what am I searching you ask? Just a couple of quotes said to come from the founder of Christianity. You might remember them, but I will refresh your memory.
> 
> The meek shall inherit the earth.
> 
> ...


Game, set, and match: the Buddha.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I seem to be missing something. I probably just misplaced it. Perhaps you can help me find it. For what am I searching you ask? Just a couple of quotes said to come from the founder of Christianity. You might remember them, but I will refresh your memory.
> 
> The meek shall inherit the earth.
> 
> ...


Yup, you missed the boat--I'm not boasting just saying where I've been.

Where is your list of places?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Game, set, and match: the Buddha.


Ok, where is your list?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Ok, where is your list?


I am confused, as usual. What is this travel list suppose to prove?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yup, you missed the boat--I'm not boasting just saying where I've been.
> 
> Where is your list of places?


Of course you're boasting...looking down your schnoz too at folks you believe have fewer material assets than you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of course you're boasting...looking down your schnoz too at folks you believe have fewer material assets than you.


Do material assets prove the worth of someone?

Yes, books, fine art and yard do, but anything else proves nada.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do material assets prove the worth of someone?


It's the GOP mantra, I'm afraid. The more assets the greater one's personal worth. Think Scrooge MacDuck swimming around in an ocean of gold coins.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of course you're boasting...looking down your schnoz too at folks you believe have fewer material assets than you.


See what I'm talking about--most of you believe I'm boasting--it isn't just stating places where I've been. You are welcome to post places you have visited.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do material assets prove the worth of someone?
> 
> Yes, books, fine art and yard do, but anything else proves nada.


No, assets does not make a person. Some people on here led me to believe they were very rich then to find out otherwise is funny!

You were honest with me up front so there isn't a problem, but some have lied to make themselves seem more important than me. That hurts!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Huck, Huck, you know about my past & I have been in NYC, Paris, Hong Kong, Singapore, Beijing, Indonesia, Malaysia, the North Pole, Hawaii & every state in the United States. I went to Salt Lake City just to see all of the lakes with salt water. I have been to the large shopping Mall in Minneapolis/St. Paul. I attended a Broadway play & went inside the Statue of Liberty. I have ridden the chair elevator to the top in the Arch (Gateway to the West) in St Louis. I have been in the space needle in Seattle. Been to both Disneyland's. Many more places too numerous to write.
> 
> Where have you been my dear? Do tell as the truth will set you free.
> 
> I didn't say I was a millionaire, just very comfortable.


Janeway
you moved about and learned nothing. You are dying to know where I have been, aren't you. Won't reveal but can tell you that it is a vast number of places - many more than you have visited for sure.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's the GOP mantra, I'm afraid. The more assets the greater one's personal worth. Think Scrooge MacDuck swimming around in an ocean of gold coins.


Susan, we have been civil to each other in the past as I even wanted to buy a copy of the book you were writing so get off the hateful words--be kind.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, assets does not make a person. Some people on here led me to believe they were very rich then to find out otherwise is funny!
> 
> You were honest with me up front so there isn't a problem, but some have lied to make themselves seem more important than me. That hurts!


Janeway
Obviously your jealousy is eating you alive. I have not seen anyone here claiming to be rich even though some are.
By the way I am not familar with your past except that you are always nasty and I read you being so poor that you could barely afford to buy food. I felt sorry for you and you now downgrade those who are living a frugal Life. Shame on you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you moved about and learned nothing. You are dying to know where I have been, aren't you. Won't reveal but can tell you that it is a vast number of places - many more than you have visited for sure.


Oh, yes, I forgot you are a pilot--what company did you work? Could you find the missing Malaysian plane? Do tell.

I'll bet you have not been anywhere, but that was just a small list of where I have been--do tell! I'll wait!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> No, assets does not make a person. Some people on here led me to believe they were very rich then to find out otherwise is funny!
> 
> You were honest with me up front so there isn't a problem, but some have lied to make themselves seem more important than me. That hurts!


it hurts only if you allow it to hurt. You cannot control others but you can control your reaction. Also, as I have said numerous times, this is a virtual experience and none of this is real.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Obviously your jealousy is eating you alive. I have not seen anyone here claiming to be rich even though some are.


No, I'm not jealous of anyone on KP. I have worked hard, but some money came from my dad. Why can't you just be truthful instead of trying to put nasty words back on people.

You were at one time going to help me with knitting socks--I still need help as have not started knitting any socks. Can't we be civil with each other.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, I forgot you are a pilot--what company did you work? Could you find the missing Malaysian plane? Do tell.
> 
> I'll bet you have not been anywhere, but that was just a small list of where I have been--do tell! I'll wait!


Janeway
I am indeed a Pilot. Will not reveal either if private, corporate or commercial. The remark re. the Malaysian Plane tells how truly dumb you are. Keep waiting.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yay Jane! The childish accusations are so tiresome. Let us move up and on! No one is interested in a stranger's wealth or lack there of.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> it hurts only if you allow it to hurt. You cannot control others but you can control your reaction. Also, as I have said numerous times, this is a virtual experience and none of this is real.


I disagree as we are people who have feelings that are hurt when we are constantly called stupid. We are real people.

My reactions are caused by hateful responses from your friends on the Left. Even you get in the middle by name calling--or are you not real?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I am indeed a Pilot. Will not reveal either if private, corporate or commercial. The remark re. the Malaysian Plane tells how truly dumb you are. Keep waiting.


Now, now, name calling isn't nice! Of course you won't reveal anything about yourself because you are living in a make believe world. Step outside & have a look at the real world--it's round!

I guess you found the missing plane but haven't told the world yet! Do tell as think of the loved ones who want answers. You are laughable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> No, I'm not jealous of anyone on KP. I have worked hard, but some money came from my dad. Why can't you just be truthful instead of trying to put nasty words back on people.
> 
> You were at one time going to help me with knitting socks--I still need help as have not started knitting any socks. Can't we be civil with each other.


Janeway
I read that some of your friends were going to teach you. What happened? I am learning something new myself right now (nothing to do with knitting) and am following a wealth of instructions. Get a knitting book and learn how to knit Socks. It is quite simple.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

After I make a snide post I feel bad, so most of my posts tend to be calm. 

You can be provocative - someone has to make the first move toward niceness to change the pattern. Don't respond to unkind remarks. You don't have to prove anything to anyone here. Don't throw trash and it won't be thrown back at you. IGNORE!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I read that some of your friends were going to teach you. What happened? I am learning something new myself right now (nothing to do with knitting) and am following a wealth of instructions. Get a knitting book and learn how to knit Socks. It is quite simple.


Ha Ha! Socks are simple until you get to the heel or if you have two left hands and the dpns get all crazy.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yay Jane! The childish accusations are so tiresome. Let us move up and on! No one is interested in a stranger's wealth or lack there of.


Will move on as must help DH pack as DD#2 & family are flying to Anaheim this PM for a Robotic convention where GD will compete with her robot as she won our state competition. Wish her good luck!

Chat later as I'm not traveling with them--health issues.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Now, now, name calling isn't nice! Of course you won't reveal anything about yourself because you are living in a make believe world. Step outside & have a look at the real world--it's round!
> 
> I guess you found the missing plane but haven't told the world yet! Do tell as think of the loved ones who want answers. You are laughable.


Janeway
what am I to do? You keep making dumber and dumber remarks and point out clearly that you are missing some bulbs.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Will move on as must help DH pack as DD#2 & family are flying to Anaheim this PM for a Robotic convention where GD will compete with her robot as she won our state competition. Wish her good luck!
> 
> Chat later as I'm not traveling with them--health issues.


Mazel Tov to your GD. Great to hear that girls are in technology and science.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

None of us care to hear your braggadocio. Maybe D&P might.



Janeway said:


> Huck, Huck, you know about my past & I have been in NYC, Paris, Hong Kong, Singapore, Beijing, Indonesia, Malaysia, the North Pole, Hawaii & every state in the United States. I went to Salt Lake City just to see all of the lakes with salt water. I have been to the large shopping Mall in Minneapolis/St. Paul. I attended a Broadway play & went inside the Statue of Liberty. I have ridden the chair elevator to the top in the Arch (Gateway to the West) in St Louis. I have been in the space needle in Seattle. Been to both Disneyland's. Many more places too numerous to write.
> 
> Where have you been my dear? Do tell as the truth will set you free.
> 
> I didn't say I was a millionaire, just very comfortable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha! Socks are simple until you get to the heel or if you have two left hands and the dpns get all crazy.


SQM
have someone show you how to do it, it truly is easy. Now, you may have needles which are very slippery and that can be taxing. I like Bamboo Needles, they stay put.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe we should shuffle the cards, just for fun.



Janeway said:


> Oh, no, another Lefty--probably Vocal under a new name.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janey, You're Daffy Duck? I can see that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I seem to be missing something. I probably just misplaced it. Perhaps you can help me find it. For what am I searching you ask? Just a couple of quotes said to come from the founder of Christianity. You might remember them, but I will refresh your memory.
> 
> The meek shall inherit the earth.
> 
> ...


The truth shall set you free. Well put, Eve.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> have someone show you how to do it, it truly is easy. Now, you may have needles which are very slippery and that can be taxing. I like Bamboo Needles, they stay put.


Thanks for the tip. But I got frustrated with my current sock attempt so as soon as I get a bit more time - I will try to learn tunisian crochet from a craftsy course I bought. This summer I will go to my LYS and learn socks since I am a sock freak (and not just a regular ol' freak).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janey, you're boasting AGAIN. At least you're consistent.



Janeway said:


> Yup, you missed the boat--I'm not boasting just saying where I've been.
> 
> Where is your list of places?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Once again, to the crux of the issue.



SQM said:


> I am confused, as usual. What is this travel list suppose to prove?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am biting my tongue. There are good uses for our intelligence and skill. I am totally in awe of your new endeavor. Your creativity knows no bounds. Thanks for the inspiration.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> what am I to do? You keep making dumber and dumber remarks and point out clearly that you are missing some bulbs.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ok, where is your list?


My list wouldn't come anywhere close to yours, but I don't travel to rack up points. I have spent months living in foreign cities in order to see what life is like there, rather than what sights there are to visit.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> it hurts only if you allow it to hurt. You cannot control others but you can control your reaction. Also, as I have said numerous times, this is a virtual experience and none of this is real.


This is where we differ. You're absolutely right that it hurts only if you allow it to hurt - any therapist has to agree with that. But as to this being a virtual experience only, I totally disagree. I think real friendships can grow up in this situation, as can real enmities. One of my best friends is a Hispanic woman I originally met on line, and we've been good friends for over 20 years because the realities we've dealt with on line overshadow the great differences in our "real-life" backgrounds.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will move on as must help DH pack as DD#2 & family are flying to Anaheim this PM for a Robotic convention where GD will compete with her robot as she won our state competition. Wish her good luck!
> 
> Chat later as I'm not traveling with them--health issues.


Oh, I've been waiting for GD's robot competition. I hope you let us know how it comes out - I hope she wins big, but even if not, I know she has a lot of smarts even to try. If you have links to news stories, please post. Pity you can't be there to see it happen.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> have someone show you how to do it, it truly is easy. Now, you may have needles which are very slippery and that can be taxing. I like Bamboo Needles, they stay put.


I can teach SQM two circulars, which never fall off. Or she can watch some videos.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Maybe we should shuffle the cards, just for fun.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am confused, as usual. What is this travel list suppose to prove?


Quite simple my dear Watson, it proves that someone can read an atlas. The rest of us plebs are just plain jealous.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Of course you're boasting...looking down your schnoz too at folks you believe have fewer material assets than you.


I remember someone telling me over 50 years ago, "what you cannot carry on your back you do not really need". We do tend to clutter our lives with material possessions and neglect the important things we should be collecting. Think an appreciation of mother nature, the enjoyment found in listening to good music, the pleasure of the company of good friends. These things mean more to some people than the baubles that money buys.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you moved about and learned nothing. You are dying to know where I have been, aren't you. Won't reveal but can tell you that it is a vast number of places - many more than you have visited for sure.


Huckleberry it does not matter where you have been or how many places you have visited. What does matter is that your personal and private memory of those places is important to you. It may be something simple, such as the glint of sunlight on the water, the smell of fresh bread, the patterns of light and shade that are cast by the wind rippling through the tree leaves. These things means more to the individual than the photo of them standing on The Great Wall of China. The photo proves nothing, it could have been photoshopped, whereas the private memories can not be.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I am indeed a Pilot. Will not reveal either if private, corporate or commercial. The remark re. the Malaysian Plane tells how truly dumb you are. Keep waiting.


Huckleberry, if you are a pilot I am truly jealous of you. That feeling you get when you go hurtling down the runway and then thrusting the aeroplane skywards......words fail me. I find it such a wonderful experience. Then looking out of the porthole, through the pattern of clouds, admiring the changing landscape below, the colours, the contours of the land. And if you are a pilot, well this would just add to the enjoyment of your job. Too late now for me to make a career change, I do not think Allan Joyce would let an old age pensioner take control of one of his new air-busses. Discrimination against old women, that is what I think it is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks for the tip. But I got frustrated with my current sock attempt so as soon as I get a bit more time - I will try to learn tunisian crochet from a craftsy course I bought. This summer I will go to my LYS and learn socks since I am a sock freak (and not just a regular ol' freak).


SQM
go for it. If you like Socks, once you know how and it truly is easy, you whip up a pair in no time. Needles and yarn I always try out together and see if they like each other. It can make all the difference in the world how the work progresses.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Huckleberry, if you are a pilot I am truly jealous of you. That feeling you get when you go hurtling down the runway and then thrusting the aeroplane skywards......words fail me. I find it such a wonderful experience. Then looking out of the porthole, through the pattern of clouds, admiring the changing landscape below, the colours, the contours of the land. And if you are a pilot, well this would just add to the enjoyment of your job. Too late now for me to make a career change, I do not think Allan Joyce would let an old age pensioner take control of one of his new air-busses. Discrimination against old women, that is what I think it is.


EveMCooke
learned as a youngster that riding in any vehicle made me sick but being in the driver's seat took care of that problem. First came driving then gliding, then big aircrafts. It is a pleasure being above the clouds. I am just one of the Pilots in our Family. 
Hope you get to fly as often as you like. Seeing a Sunset or Sunrise from an Aircraft is heavenly and observing the varied cloud formations is fun - herds of sheep, leaping tigers, flying birds, etc. etc. Huck


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Janey, You're Daffy Duck? I can see that.


Well, Dame you don't want to know what name I have for you so just cool it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> EveMCooke
> learned as a youngster that riding in any vehicle made me sick but being in the driver's seat took care of that problem. First came driving then gliding, then big aircrafts. It is a pleasure being above the clouds. I am just one of the Pilots in our Family.
> Hope you get to fly as often as you like. Seeing a Sunset or Sunrise from an Aircraft is heavenly and observing the varied cloud formations is fun - herds of sheep, leaping tigers, flying birds, etc. etc. Huck


Oh, Huck, I don't believe you are a pilot--talk about bragging!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Huck, I don't believe you are a pilot--talk about bragging!


Janeway
were you asked to believe it? Still digging for specifics, aren't you. Won't get any, I promise. By the way having learned is not bragging, it is rights to tell of efforts made. I also ride a Unicycle, now you can try to match that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Anyone seen the remark Cardinal Dolan made re. women just have to go to a 7-11 to buy Birth Control Pills and other devices? He sure knows a lot about them I did't even know.
Leave it to horny old Geezers to discuss our bodies and we learn a lot about them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Thanks for the tip. But I got frustrated with my current sock attempt so as soon as I get a bit more time - I will try to learn tunisian crochet from a craftsy course I bought. This summer I will go to my LYS and learn socks since I am a sock freak (and not just a regular ol' freak).


You will love Tunisian crochet. It's not hard to master and once you do you will be addicted. I have all but abandoned regular crochet in favor of Tunisian. There are even knit and purl stitches that produce great results. Good luck with your socks.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Now, now, name calling isn't nice! Of course you won't reveal anything about yourself because you are living in a make believe world. Step outside & have a look at the real world--it's round!
> 
> I guess you found the missing plane but haven't told the world yet! Do tell as think of the loved ones who want answers. You are laughable.


Do you have any idea how childish this sounds?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Huck, I know the truth of your comments. Janey can't bring herself to believe it. You make me smile.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> were you asked to believe it? Still digging for specifics, aren't you. Won't get any, I promise. By the way having learned is not bragging, it is rights to tell of efforts made. I also ride a Unicycle, now you can try to match that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She doesn't have a clue, or she'd shut up.



Cindy S said:


> Do you have any idea how childish this sounds?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Anyone seen the remark Cardinal Dolan made re. women just have to go to a 7-11 to buy Birth Control Pills and other devices? He sure knows a lot about them I did't even know.
> Leave it to horny old Geezers to discuss our bodies and we learn a lot about them.


This is not quite as bad as Limbaugh assuming that women who use a large supply of birth control pills must be having a lot of sex.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I can teach SQM two circulars, which never fall off. Or she can watch some videos.


What???????????????

You mean you knit........socks? And you never told me or showed me your stash??????????

Oh yeah! SQM will learn from the greatest teacher of them all -PP!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Dear Huck, I know the truth of your comments. Janey can't bring herself to believe it. You make me smile.


damemary
it sounds like Janeway lies all the time and therefore thinks others do as well. She should see what I am into right now.
Something very industrial as you know. Come from a very technical Family. Had a Sister who designed industrial Cranes.
Hope that the Young go into technical and Science fields. A great future will be theirs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> What???????????????
> 
> You mean you knit........socks? And you never told me or showed me your stash??????????
> 
> Oh yeah! SQM will learn from the greatest teacher of them all -PP!!!


SQM
follow PP's instructions and you will smoothly venture through Sock knitting. I am a 5-needle Sock Knitter but have friends who knit with 2 circulars and are doing great. I just have an old(er) habit.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> follow PP's instructions and you will smoothly venture through Sock knitting. I am a 5-needle Sock Knitter but have friends who knit with 2 circulars and are doing great. I just have an old(er) habit.


My More than Heroic Huck,

How amazing you are! You are a pilot of big planes and you knit socks! Incredible juxtaposition. And your sister designed cranes???? Your parents must have or are very special. I will certainly listen to PP's instructions. We need to ask her how evolved of a knitter is she. But being the Smarty Pants here, we should assume a heel is nothing for her. Great ladies here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This is not quite as bad as Limbaugh assuming that women who use a large supply of birth control pills must be having a lot of sex.


Poor Purl
oh yes, let's not forget Limbaugh, the 4x married, not well educated, loud mouthed Clown. His reign is coming to an end - should have happened a long time ago but better late than never. Sandra Fluke however is on the road to a promising career.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> My More than Heroic Huck,
> 
> How amazing you are! You are a pilot of big planes and you knit socks! Incredible juxtaposition. And your sister designed cranes???? Your parents must have or are very special. I will certainly listen to PP's instructions. We need to ask her how evolved of a knitter is she. But being the Smarty Pants here, we should assume a heel is nothing for her. Great ladies here.


SQM
We had interesting Parents, very demanding. Mom was always encouraging and Dad quick with a negative remark. He felt that
it would drive us to even do better and you know, we always felt "I show you" and probably did better. Yes my Sister was one of a kind, petite, gorgeous (an Elizabeth Taylor type-I am very unlike her) and a technical wizzard with two Engineering Degrees. Unheard of in her young years. She competed with the best in her Field. We had an Uncle who had no children and he never criticized anything we did, he was our biggest supporter. All children need an Idol and good support. Everbody has some talent.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What???????????????
> 
> You mean you knit........socks? And you never told me or showed me your stash??????????
> 
> Oh yeah! SQM will learn from the greatest teacher of them all -PP!!!


I have in the past knitted (knat?) socks, 4 or 5 pairs, but they never fit under my shoes, and I got bored with all but one (which was a fascinating piece of knitting) so I stopped. I don't think you'll find me to be a particularly good knitting teacher because I get all evangelical about combination knitting, which I want to teach everyone to do, it being the best way, so keeping me focused on the task at hand (foot?) isn't easy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> it sounds like Janeway lies all the time and therefore thinks others do as well. She should see what I am into right now.
> Something very industrial as you know. Come from a very technical Family. Had a Sister who designed industrial Cranes.
> Hope that the Young go into technical and Science fields. A great future will be theirs.


Huck, you have to show everyone the structures you made out of car doors and other industrial-looking materials, and the woodwork. I hope I'm not giving away important secrets - I've been keeping them for a long time. And the beautiful, delicate knit creations. You really are amazing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> oh yes, let's not forget Limbaugh, the 4x married, not well educated, loud mouthed Clown. His reign is coming to an end - should have happened a long time ago but better late than never. Sandra Fluke however is on the road to a promising career.


It's so good to see him getting a little of his own back. Apparently he's finding it hard to get the kind of money he used to get. Sandra Fluke did what she did for the good of others, and she deserves to get a little of her own back as well.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, you have to show everyone the structures you made out of car doors and other industrial-looking materials, and the woodwork. I hope I'm not giving away important secrets - I've been keeping them for a long time. And the beautiful, delicate knit creations. You really are amazing.


Yes indeed Huck is truly not of this world! So without further ado, I am awarding tonight's point to Our Huck lending support to the idea from the second wave of feminists that a woman can do it all!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Yes indeed Huck is truly not of this world! So without further ado, I am awarding tonight's point to Our Huck lending support to the idea from the second wave of feminists that a woman can do it all!!!!


SQM
did not Women supply everything for the Men on the front in WWII? Yes we can and yes we will and nothing will stop us. Remember Rosie the Riveter and there were many of her and all that in addition to taking care of their families without all of the modern conveniences. They did not come home to Field Kitchens and were served a Meal, they had to figure out how to put one together with a minimum of ingredients. No wonder many of the other gender are so afraid of us. This however goes for the older generation. The younger Males are quite supportive of us. A pleasure to observe.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Do you have any idea how childish this sounds?


This is nothing compared to the way you write!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dear Huck, I know the truth of your comments. Janey can't bring herself to believe it. You make me smile.


Dame, only my friends are allowed to call me Janie so cool it!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

One of the reasons some people are not rich is that they may have worked for big companies that did not give pensions and paid men a great deal more than they paid women.

And what is the shame of being poor? Better than getting rich off the backs of underpaid employees.

And what snobbishness you show disparaging people who live in efficiencies and use public transportation. Are you one of those total snobs who only like wealthy people? You sound like Hyacinth Bucket!



Janeway said:


> Because even when I was poor, I had Internet at home! You are worse than that but "claim" to be rich! I'll bet you live in an efficiency apartment & use public transportation.
> 
> You either live off the system (welfare) because you never accomplished anything in life or never worked hard as others did in life.
> 
> This explains why you & others here are Democrats as you want the Demo's to support you from the money from the accomplishments of the Republicans!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> it sounds like Janeway lies all the time and therefore thinks others do as well. She should see what I am into right now.
> Something very industrial as you know. Come from a very technical Family. Had a Sister who designed industrial Cranes.
> Hope that the Young go into technical and Science fields. A great future will be theirs.


Huck, I just returned from the airport (you know one of those places where planes take off & land) where my family flew to Anaheim, CA (you know that state on the western coast of the USA) where my GD will compete with her robot with 150 other robots at the robotics convention.

Do you know what a robot is or shall I locate one on the net for you?

Happy hunting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> One of the reasons some people are not rich is that they may have worked for big companies that did not give pensions and paid men a great deal more than they paid women.
> 
> And what is the shame of being poor? Better than getting rich off the backs of underpaid employees.
> 
> And what snobbishness you show disparaging people who live in efficiencies and use public transportation. Are you one of those total snobs who only like wealthy people? You sound like Hyacinth Bucket!


This was not for you, but you just had to jump right in with your opinion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe we'll have to start commenting on men....their bodies...their limited intellect. I'm sure they'll benefit from our perspective.



Poor Purl said:


> This is not quite as bad as Limbaugh assuming that women who use a large supply of birth control pills must be having a lot of sex.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> One of the reasons some people are not rich is that they may have worked for big companies that did not give pensions and paid men a great deal more than they paid women.
> 
> And what is the shame of being poor? Better than getting rich off the backs of underpaid employees.
> 
> And what snobbishness you show disparaging people who live in efficiencies and use public transportation. Are you one of those total snobs who only like wealthy people? You sound like Hyacinth Bucket!


MarilynKnits
you deserve a Medal to speak up for those who slaved and got little for it. Janeway is just one VERY unhappy creature and thinks that putting others down elevates her. It never does. I wish we had public transportation where I live. Would love to connect with strangers in such settings. I also find it a waste to
support more and more Roads to accomodate cars with just one person in it. The most wonderful and interesting People I met were strangers around the globe making use of public transportation. With some I have been friends for a long, long time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Maybe we'll have to start commenting on men....their bodies...their limited intellect. I'm sure they'll benefit from our perspective.


damemary
I underwrite that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe many of us have talents in many fields. You, my dear, are in a class by yourself. Proud to know you.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> it sounds like Janeway lies all the time and therefore thinks others do as well. She should see what I am into right now.
> Something very industrial as you know. Come from a very technical Family. Had a Sister who designed industrial Cranes.
> Hope that the Young go into technical and Science fields. A great future will be theirs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This was not for you, but you just had to jump right in with your opinion.


Janeway
you are getting nastier by the second. What are you ingesting? It must be awful to be so unhappy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is nothing compared to the way you write!


Janeway
tells us how you see yourself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Dame, only my friends are allowed to call me Janie so cool it!


Janeway
perhaps you should be glad that someone still addresses you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

With special commendation to Madison Kimrey, age 12, with a gift of expression.



SQM said:


> Yes indeed Huck is truly not of this world! So without further ado, I am awarding tonight's point to Our Huck lending support to the idea from the second wave of feminists that a woman can do it all!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> One of the reasons some people are not rich is that they may have worked for big companies that did not give pensions and paid men a great deal more than they paid women.
> 
> And what is the shame of being poor? Better than getting rich off the backs of underpaid employees.
> 
> And what snobbishness you show disparaging people who live in efficiencies and use public transportation. Are you one of those total snobs who only like wealthy people? You sound like Hyacinth Bucket!


Ah yes, Bouquet.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Huck, I just returned from the airport (you know one of those places where planes take off & land) where my family flew to Anaheim, CA (you know that state on the western coast of the USA) where my GD will compete with her robot with 150 other robots at the robotics convention.
> 
> Do you know what a robot is or shall I locate one on the net for you?
> 
> Happy hunting!


Janeway
obviously you are not of sound mind. As for your Granddaughter, I wish her lots of success and even if she does not place at the top she still deserves congratulations. Even the one to place last has accomplished something worthwhile. I give a hand to all participants. It is my hope that the next contest will have double the entrants.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find it most amusing to let her childish (not to insult children) comments stand alone.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> tells us how you see yourself.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And who really cares where you have been. You are a braggart who keeps on avowing shallow values. Apparently a show off as well.



Janeway said:


> Yup, you missed the boat--I'm not boasting just saying where I've been.
> 
> Where is your list of places?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Ah yes, Bouquet.


damemary
we keep looking for her. Hope she will be back. That was easy entertainment. We actually know someone like Onslo and call this person now by that name when speaking of him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

For the record, I just address people who understand. Janey is not in that class.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> perhaps you should be glad that someone still addresses you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Doc Martin is good too. "Richard! Mind the car!" Onslo, such a hunk of burning love... to Daisy, at least. Hope Downton Abbey manages to have more than a few new shows this year.

I adore PBS.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> we keep looking for her. Hope she will be back. That was easy entertainment. We actually know someone like Onslo and call this person now by that name when speaking of him.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> follow PP's instructions and you will smoothly venture through Sock knitting. I am a 5-needle Sock Knitter but have friends who knit with 2 circulars and are doing great. I just have an old(er) habit.


I attend a knitting group where we all try to help one another. A couple of us have made a few pairs of socks two at a time toe up on a 40" circular needle. The idea was daunting, but I was determined to succeed. Once you get a short row heel you like, it gets to be a fun project. Daughter prefers her set of 5 carbon fiber needles, but I have dropped too many dp needles to enjoy using them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I attend a knitting group where we all try to help one another. A couple of us have made a few pairs of socks two at a time toe up on a 40" circular needle. The idea was daunting, but I was determined to succeed. Once you get a short row heel you like, it gets to be a fun project. Daughter prefers her set of 5 carbon fiber needles, but I have dropped too many dp needles to enjoy using them.


MarilynKnits
I have never knitted Toe up. Will try it sometime. I enjoy knitting Socks, have a collection from 1" to size 10. Prefer to knit size 10. Did the 1" ones on toothpicks. Now that is tricky.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If you want to restrict who comments to your gems, send PMs to the anointed. Otherwise this is an open forum and if we see bull dinky we can call it bull dinky. I hope you are not this unpleasant in person. That would be a feat.



Janeway said:


> This was not for you, but you just had to jump right in with your opinion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DPN's just don't work with my fingers. Fortunately circulars work fine.



MarilynKnits said:


> I attend a knitting group where we all try to help one another. A couple of us have made a few pairs of socks two at a time toe up on a 40" circular needle. The idea was daunting, but I was determined to succeed. Once you get a short row heel you like, it gets to be a fun project. Daughter prefers her set of 5 carbon fiber needles, but I have dropped too many dp needles to enjoy using them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put, Marilyn.



MarilynKnits said:


> If you want to restrict who comments to your gems, send PMs to the anointed. Otherwise this is an open forum and if we see bull dinky we can call it bull dinky. I hope you are not this unpleasant in person. That would be a feat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Well put, Marilyn.


Especially the "bull dinky" part.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Janeway said:


> This is nothing compared to the way you write!


And another childish remark.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Is this doo Janie is tossing around done now? 
She's so full of it her eyes must be brown. 
She likes th think that she is the new KPG. Or is it KGB that is telling Janie what to say. I wouldn't be surprised.
Boring......


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Especially the "bull dinky" part.


Poor Purl
"bull dinky" is a Gem, have to add that to my "el Toro Poopoo".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> And another childish remark.


Cindy S.
Agreed.

Your avatar is adorable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Is this doo Janie is tossing around done now?
> She's so full of it her eyes must be brown.
> She likes th think that she is the new KPG. Or is it KGB that is telling Janie what to say. I wouldn't be surprised.
> Boring......


BrattyPatty
it sounds like she wants to top KPG. Tough job but Janeway can do it.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Cindy S.
> Agreed.
> 
> Your avatar is adorable.


Thanks, avatar came from this site

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=knitting+clip+art&qs=HS&form=QBIR&pq=knitting+&sc=8-9&sp=1&sk=


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Thanks, avatar came from this site
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=knitting+clip+art&qs=HS&form=QBIR&pq=knitting+&sc=8-9&sp=1&sk=


I remember you looking for a cute knitting picture to use, probably when you were new here. How quickly you kids grow up!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Most excellent bull dinky.



Poor Purl said:


> Especially the "bull dinky" part.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's got the ego thing right, but she needs to work on all-knowing OZ bull dinky. (I really love those words.)



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> it sounds like she wants to top KPG. Tough job but Janeway can do it.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I remember you looking for a cute knitting picture to use, probably when you were new here. How quickly you kids grow up!


Who grew up????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Who grew up????


Oh. I guess not you.

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Thanks, avatar came from this site
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=knitting+clip+art&qs=HS&form=QBIR&pq=knitting+&sc=8-9&sp=1&sk=


Cindy S.
thank you very much. Will make some use of the site.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Joe.

Que passe?

I have not had my after-dinner cognac yet to deal with your long posts from unusual sites. At least, wait until it is dark before asking us to read your post. Thanks.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh. I guess not you.
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Certainly not willingly!!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Joe.
> 
> Que passe?
> 
> I have not had my after-dinner cognac yet to deal with your long posts from unusual sites. At least, wait until it is dark before asking us to read your post. Thanks.


Is it necessary to read it? It's another one of those "Yay. We may have found another way to keep millions of people from getting healthcare" screeds from the right.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Certainly not willingly!!!!


A knitting Peter Pan? Or a crocheting Captain Hook?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> A knitting Peter Pan? Or a crocheting Captain Hook?


No, Tinkerbell I think!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> No, Tinkerbell I think!!!


Okay. I believe in you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Obamacare Success: Half of Georgias Insurance Enrollees Fail to Make Monthly Payment
> 
> Mac Slavo SHTFPlan.com
> April 23, 2014
> ...


Joeysomma
you sure keep falling for the Bull dinky.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Try people who have signed up but have not paid their premium. Therefore, no health insurance!


joeysomma
we are used to your Bull dinky, try something that is correct. Time your learn the difference.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Joey - what is LifeNews.com? It is not exactly a household media name.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Mainstream Media Completely Ignores Woman Dying From RU 486 Abortion Drug
> 
> by Randy O'Bannon, Ph.D. | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 4/23/14 9:52 AM
> 
> _You probably didnt see anything about in your newspaper or on any of the news networks, _


_

I had a relative who died of chicken pox while in the hospital. People have died from eating peanuts. Why would it surprise anyone if someone has died in connection with taking RU486 or, for that matter, Tylenol? It's sad, but things like this happen._


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I had a relative who died of chicken pox while in the hospital. People have died from eating peanuts. Why would it surprise anyone if someone has died in connection with taking RU486 or, for that matter, Tylenol? It's sad, but things like this happen.


And I was going to mention that nameless 37 year old women die in church somewhere, but I didn't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Try people who have signed up but have not paid their premium. Therefore, no health insurance!


It's not so much that it happens - people either forgot or never intended to pay. It's the glee with which you people announce it, as if the most important thing in life is for this healthcare program to fail. "Yay, people can still die from diseases."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> And I was going to mention that nameless 37 year old women die in church somewhere, but I didn't.


There you go. Eleanor Rigby?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> There you go. Eleanor Rigby?


What kind of mind do you have?
How brilliantly and amusingly you free-associate!

But no, we will not condemn all the churches and wish for their failure because some people die in church.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Is this doo Janie is tossing around done now?
> She's so full of it her eyes must be brown.
> She likes th think that she is the new KPG. Or is it KGB that is telling Janie what to say. I wouldn't be surprised.
> Boring......


Bratty, AKA, VocalLisa among other names, you have been slinging the doo around for a long time!

Do you really think I care what you AOW think of me--not!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Do you really think I care what you AOW think of me--not!"

What if we like you when you are not angry?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hi Joe.
> 
> Que passe?
> 
> I have not had my after-dinner cognac yet to deal with your long posts from unusual sites. At least, wait until it is dark before asking us to read your post. Thanks.


SQM
I shall lift a Remy Martin with you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Joey - what is LifeNews.com? It is not exactly a household media name.


SQM
she probably does not know much about it either but it suits her agenda.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What kind of mind do you have?
> How brilliantly and amusingly you free-associate!
> 
> But no, we will not condemn all the churches and wish for their failure because some people die in church.


Wasn't the connection obvious? And your connection - if a woman died while taking RU486 because it's a sin, why wouldn't dying in church have the same cause?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, AKA, VocalLisa among other names, you have been slinging the doo around for a long time!
> 
> Do you really think I care what you AOW think of me--not!


Janeway
so you are KPG, I see.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> she probably does not know much about it either but it suits her agenda.


Joeeee usually goes to bed when I ask her a question.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Wasn't the connection obvious? And your connection - if a woman died while taking RU486 because it's a sin, why wouldn't dying in church have the same cause?


You are smarter than I am. And you knit and dance better, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, AKA, VocalLisa among other names, you have been slinging the doo around for a long time!
> 
> Do you really think I care what you AOW think of me--not!


Okay, I'm confused. First it was Cheeky who was VocalLisa; now it's Bratty. Maybe there's only one of us using twenty names and writing in twenty different styles.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Joeeee usually goes to bed when I ask her a question.


How kind of you to make sure she gets a good night's sleep.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are smarter than I am. And you knit and dance better, too.


Now I think you're KPG, who used to tell me all kinds of things about myself that I never knew. Of course, you're right about the dancing, but how did you know?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Now I think you're KPG, who used to tell me all kinds of things about myself that I never knew. Of course, you're right about the dancing, but how did you know?


Psychic!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, I'm confused. First it was Cheeky who was VocalLisa; now it's Bratty. Maybe there's only one of us using twenty names and writing in twenty different styles.


Poor Purl
good idea "different styles" to confuse the thoroughly confused even more. You know it actually is the numbers on our side that disturbs these folks so much and therefore they are trying to convince THEMSELVES that we are rigging the numbers. It bothers them terribly that we are growing steadily.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Joeeee usually goes to bed when I ask her a question.


SQM
are you charging her for the Sleep Aid?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

She puts herself to sleep with those ludicrous posts from Nowhere. I just ask a question and Joeee runs away. She will stay away until the question is forgotten. Never received an answer from her when I asked polite but clarifying questions. No fun. Joeee won't play.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> good idea "different styles" to confuse the thoroughly confused even more. You know it actually is the numbers on our side that disturbs these folks so much and therefore they are trying to convince THEMSELVES that we are rigging the numbers. It bothers them terribly that we are growing steadily.


I've noticed that myself, Huck. Every new name that comes in is either you or Patty or Cheeky. I'm still trying to figure out how they make the connections? Why isn't VocalLisa me? Why isn't SQM also NJG? Why aren't you two people, Huckle and Berry?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Psychic!


Remind me never to think about anything when I'm in your company.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> She puts herself to sleep with those ludicrous posts from Nowhere. I just ask a question and Joeee runs away. She will stay away until the question is forgotten. Never received an answer from her when I asked polite but clarifying questions. No fun. Joeee won't play.


Do you think she's more fun when she does answer questions?

Gotta get off and dance. Fred Astaire is singing "I'm Fancy Free and Free for Anything Fancy."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Mainstream Media Completely Ignores Woman Dying From RU 486 Abortion Drug
> 
> by Randy O'Bannon, Ph.D. | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 4/23/14 9:52 AM
> 
> ...


Bull dinky!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Maybe we'll have to start commenting on men....their bodies...their limited intellect. I'm sure they'll benefit from our perspective.


...nah. I'd rather just look at 'em.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who wants to claim that? Not us. I may grow older, but I won't 'grow up.'



Poor Purl said:


> Oh. I guess not you.
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I skip them all from joey. I'm tired of reading and discovering it adds nothing to the positive discussion.



Poor Purl said:


> Is it necessary to read it? It's another one of those "Yay. We may have found another way to keep millions of people from getting healthcare" screeds from the right.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> No, Tinkerbell I think!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: So glad to have you, Tink.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's certainly more peaceful for the rest of us too. Thanks. Bye bye to joey.



Poor Purl said:


> How kind of you to make sure she gets a good night's sleep.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've heard everyone peeks in windows....



Poor Purl said:


> Now I think you're KPG, who used to tell me all kinds of things about myself that I never knew. Of course, you're right about the dancing, but how did you know?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> good idea "different styles" to confuse the thoroughly confused even more. You know it actually is the numbers on our side that disturbs these folks so much and therefore they are trying to convince THEMSELVES that we are rigging the numbers. It bothers them terribly that we are growing steadily.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just add another to the ignore list.



SQM said:


> She puts herself to sleep with those ludicrous posts from Nowhere. I just ask a question and Joeee runs away. She will stay away until the question is forgotten. Never received an answer from her when I asked polite but clarifying questions. No fun. Joeee won't play.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey, I think I was supposed to be Janet Cooke. Pretty soon we'll all be three people each. Maybe they'll stop the nonsense and discuss the issues rationally, or we shall do it without them.



Poor Purl said:


> I've noticed that myself, Huck. Every new name that comes in is either you or Patty or Cheeky. I'm still trying to figure out how they make the connections? Why isn't VocalLisa me? Why isn't SQM also NJG? Why aren't you two people, Huckle and Berry?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about if we see an especially funny comb-over (aka the Donald?) Or black knee socks with Bermuda's and sandals? Or the tight belt below the belly? Or brow-beating the little woman and brats at a restaurant?



maysmom said:


> ...nah. I'd rather just look at 'em.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> It's certainly more peaceful for the rest of us too. Thanks. Bye bye to joey.


Bye, bye, to you too as you did write with some intelligence in the past but you have been brain washed by your Lefty friends.

Talk about closed minds--that is what you are doing if you aren't reading the truth. Too bad!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've heard everyone peeks in windows....


Takes one to know one!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We, gotta go to a luncheon where I'm to receive a plaque for helping the homeless with quilts, etc., so keep my name alive here while I'm gone!

Will chat later!

Good morning KPG


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you think she's more fun when she does answer questions?
> 
> Gotta get off and dance. Fred Astaire is singing "I'm Fancy Free and Free for Anything Fancy."


I have a big poster of Fred and Ginger over my computer. I used to have all his songs when I used to have items. Mesmerizing!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I've noticed that myself, Huck. Every new name that comes in is either you or Patty or Cheeky. I'm still trying to figure out how they make the connections? Why isn't VocalLisa me? Why isn't SQM also NJG? Why aren't you two people, Huckle and Berry?


Poor Purl
many AKAs have been attached to me. Could it be that anyone of us has too much smarts for one person and therefore they divide us into multiples? We know they are limited and therefore perhaps cannot understand our vast involvement in all sorts of issues.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We, gotta go to a luncheon where I'm to receive a plaque for helping the homeless with quilts, etc., so keep my name alive here while I'm gone!
> 
> Will chat later!
> 
> Good morning KPG


Janeway
who spoke about bragging yesterday? While you are at it, support Obamacare for those unfortunate. Now that would be life saving.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Takes one to know one!


Janeway
well, let's say you folks certainly try to invade our privacy and do more than just peek into our windows. Shame on you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.lifenews.com/ Prolife website


joeysomma
now that explains all. How many starving Families does this organization support? Their Motto is: "Let them be born so that they can starve to death." No Home, no job, no health care. No Missionaries in our midst from these folks to undo this suffering. They rather brainwash people in other countries, take their last penny to build more "Temples".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Who wants to claim that? Not us. I may grow older, but I won't 'grow up.'


That's funny. I don't mind growing up, but I refuse to grow older. That's for those angry women on the right.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hey, I think I was supposed to be Janet Cooke. Pretty soon we'll all be three people each. Maybe they'll stop the nonsense and discuss the issues rationally, or we shall do it without them.


Rationally? I don't think that's possible. We'll have to do it without them.

Sibyl lives!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bye, bye, to you too as you did write with some intelligence in the past but you have been brain washed by your Lefty friends.
> 
> Talk about closed minds--that is what you are doing if you aren't reading the truth. Too bad!


If you start with the assumption that that is the truth, then you've already closed your mind to other opinions. Too bad!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have a big poster of Fred and Ginger over my computer. I used to have all his songs when I used to have items. Mesmerizing!


I just love their movies. I've seen each one multiple times and never get bored.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've heard everyone peeks in windows....


I live on a high floor.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> many AKAs have been attached to me. Could it be that anyone of us has too much smarts for one person and therefore they divide us into multiples? We know they are limited and therefore perhaps cannot understand our vast involvement in all sorts of issues.


Huck, you're right on both counts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Joeysomma
start caring about those who are living and starving and homeless and jobless. At least you can have them put a Tent in your backyard to be safe and allow them to eat what you have left over. Doesn't that sound like Christian behavior? So why not go for it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> many AKAs have been attached to me. Could it be that anyone of us has too much smarts for one person and therefore they divide us into multiples? We know they are limited and therefore perhaps cannot understand our vast involvement in all sorts of issues.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That's telling them, Huck.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Mr. President--You're the one we're proud of. It took a lot of courage to do this program and it's paid off. One reason why I'm so interested--I had a Black Nanny when I was a child and none of the community had the coverage. Just wish she was here to see all of the wonderful changes you've made. Thanks again! :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I say, make it worthwhile for us and embarrassing and/or boring to the peepers.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> well, let's say you folks certainly try to invade our privacy and do more than just peek into our windows. Shame on you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Rationally? I don't think that's possible. We'll have to do it without them.
> 
> Sibyl lives!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That means you just look down? I've never lived in high rise, but I love big open views, window coverings only where necessary. I only get to look at wildlife and birdfeeders, and my pond outside.



Poor Purl said:


> I live on a high floor.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's fair to say that the abortion issue isn't stirring any interest. That tells me something.



Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> start caring about those who are living and starving and homeless and jobless. At least you can have them put a Tent in your backyard to be safe and allow them to eat what you have left over. Doesn't that sound like Christian behavior? So why not go for it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> That means you just look down? I've never lived in high rise, but I love big open views, window coverings only where necessary. I only get to look at wildlife and birdfeeders, and my pond outside.


I'm surrounded by open space at each window. But you poor thing, having to put up with birdfeeders and wildlife. I get pigeons sometimes, and I lately have been hearing songbirds I've never heard before in the city. I get the odd trumpet player or guitarist out in the street, but also the blaring radios in cars that go by. All in all, you do a lot better than I do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think it's fair to say that the abortion issue isn't stirring any interest. That tells me something.


The story she posted tells about an incident in 2006. Couldn't they find anything more recent? If not, what does that tell you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Both sound great to me. I'm hard of hearing.



Poor Purl said:


> I'm surrounded by open space at each window. But you poor thing, having to put up with birdfeeders and wildlife. I get pigeons sometimes, and I lately have been hearing songbirds I've never heard before in the city. I get the odd trumpet player or guitarist out in the street, but also the blaring radios in cars that go by. All in all, you do a lot better than I do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Uhhh. No interest? Did I hear 'Benghazi?'



Poor Purl said:


> The story she posted tells about an incident in 2006. Couldn't they find anything more recent? If not, what does that tell you?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm surrounded by open space at each window. But you poor thing, having to put up with birdfeeders and wildlife. I get pigeons sometimes, and I lately have been hearing songbirds I've never heard before in the city. I get the odd trumpet player or guitarist out in the street, but also the blaring radios in cars that go by. All in all, you do a lot better than I do.


The fruit trees across from you are in bloom so your view is quite nice now. My tutee lives 2 blocks away and I passed your street yesterday. (Not stalking)


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I get shaky if I'm 3' off the ground. More power to you high-risers! I'll never be one!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh Goody! I want one too!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Remember the Declaration of Independence:
> 
> "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness..."
> 
> The first right is *LIFE.*


Sounds OK to me. Why don't you get the death penalty repealed and then we'll discuss abortion?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Remember the Declaration of Independence:
> 
> "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness..."
> 
> The first right is *LIFE.*


1. The Declaration of Independence has no statutory significance. 2. Strictly, it says "all men," not even "all people" and certainly not "all embryos."

We're aware that you think of abortion as a crime, or at least a sin. Some of us may even agree with you, but feel they don't have the right to force their beliefs on those who think otherwise. Some of us believe that forced pregnancy is a sin. Some of us believe that every woman has the right to determine whether she will terminate an unwanted or possibly dangerous pregnancy. Some of us believe that a microscopic clump of cells should not be the determiner of how a woman's life will proceed. Some of us think that if the law can't force a parent to donate an organ or even blood to save a living child, then it can't force a woman to donate her body in order to save a possible future child.

You don't seem to consider that there may be other ways to look at the problem. Everything you post on the subject begins with the assumption that abortion must never be allowed, which leaves no room for discussion. Which is why so many people have chosen to ignore your original point.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds OK to me. Why don't you get the death penalty repealed and then we'll discuss abortion?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The fruit trees across from you are in bloom so your view is quite nice now. My tutee lives 2 blocks away and I passed your street yesterday. (Not stalking)


The trees around are just beautiful, with their pink and white flowers. Amazing what nature can accomplish on a city street.

We also have a brand new European Wax Center on my block. The mere thought of it wipes out the view of flowering trees.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

mmorris said:


> I get shaky if I'm 3' off the ground. More power to you high-risers! I'll never be one!


Can't even make it up one flight of stairs? Because that's how it's done, one flight at a time. My building is nowhere near being a high rise, but it _is_ a city apartment building and would take some getting used to if you've never lived in a city.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds OK to me. Why don't you get the death penalty repealed and then we'll discuss abortion?


Babies are much cuter than the average death-row inmate, so it's much easier to get riled up about them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

mmorris said:


> Oh Goody! I want one too!


One what? So many topics have come up that it's impossible to guess what you want.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> 1. The Declaration of Independence has no statutory significance. 2. Strictly, it says "all men," not even "all people" and certainly not "all embryos."
> 
> We're aware that you think of abortion as a crime, or at least a sin. Some of us may even agree with you, but feel they don't have the right to force their beliefs on those who think otherwise. Some of us believe that forced pregnancy is a sin. Some of us believe that every woman has the right to determine whether she will terminate an unwanted or possibly dangerous pregnancy. Some of us believe that a microscopic clump of cells should not be the determiner of how a woman's life will proceed. Some of us think that if the law can't force a parent to donate an organ or even blood to save a living child, then it can't force a woman to donate her body in order to save a possible future child.
> 
> You don't seem to consider that there may be other ways to look at the problem. Everything you post on the subject begins with the assumption that abortion must never be allowed, which leaves no room for discussion. Which is why so many people have chosen to ignore your original point.


So true, Purl. I can personally claim that abortion is wrong for ME, but I'm in no position to judge other women's lives and circumstances. Who can except the woman in question?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Did you notice "pregnant with her first child" not pregnant with a "future" child. She says it is a child now!
> So if she has a child now, doesn't everyone who is pregnant have a child now?
> 
> Baby on board: Chelsea Clinton says she's pregnant
> ...


Just what does the mention of Chelsea Clinton's pregnancy have to do with this discussion?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Purl. I can personally claim that abortion is wrong for ME, but I'm in no position to judge other women's lives and circumstances. Who can except the woman in question?


Apparently Joeysomma can.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> Excellently stated. She also seems completely unaware that the horror story she shared actually confirms why abortions not only need to be legal, but safe and more easily accessible.
> 
> incompetent doctors like this going into abortions is precisely what happens when abortion is publicly described as a "shameful" practice. When there are only 1 or 2 doctors to choose from within a 200 mile radius (give or take). You're bound to be left with less qualified doctors from which to choose. Her story indicates that we are "thisclose" to going back to the times of back alley abortions and coat hangers.
> 
> That fetus was treated the way it was because of the anti-choice movement. THEY are the ones responsible for the way it was handled. THEY created an atmosphere where this women had the horrific experience she had.


I think you're right, Je Voulais. There have been a number of new/magazine stories about unqualified abortion doctors opening clinics. The reasons are clear: women need abortion to be available, and many qualified doctors are afraid the "pro-lifers" will kill them for meeting that need.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Just what does the mention of Chelsea Clinton's pregnancy have to do with this discussion?


Do you think they're going to stalk her to make certain that nothing untoward happens between now and the birth?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> It's part of the War on Women they like to claim doesn't exist.
> 
> The right wingers have also developed the conspiracy theory that Chelsey Clinton timed the pregnancy to help her mother become pregnant.


ROFL , It's more like you have a conspiracy that Hillary wants to become pregnant.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> You're not making any sense.


You made no sense, but you corrected your post.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

galinipper said:


> ROFL , It's more like you have a conspiracy that Hillary wants to become pregnant.


Huh? I have a 2 year old GS who makes more sense than this remark!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Huh? I have a 2 year old GS who makes more sense than this remark!!


Her or his post was changed and you know it, ask your 2 yr. old GS he can figure it out for you. Her original post before she changed it was funny. It's reposted in my first post.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Her or his post was changed and you know it, ask your 2 yr. old GS he can figure it out for you. Her original post before she changed it was funny. It's reposted in my first post.


Well no, I didn't know it, I admit I missed her original post and only saw her corrected one and I don't usually read the quoted part of a post.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Remember the Declaration of Independence:
> 
> "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness..."
> 
> The first right is *LIFE.*


With LIFE in mind, let's go for universal healthcare, raising the minimum wage, and extending unemployment benefits--just for a start. You should be FOR those things, right?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you think they're going to stalk her to make certain that nothing untoward happens between now and the birth?


No question about it--I'm sure her mailbox is already filling up with angry letters, denunciations, and icky pictures--courtesy of the anti-abortion crowd.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No question about it--I'm sure her mailbox is already filling up with angry letters, denunciations, and icky pictures--courtesy of the anti-abortion crowd.


Hi, Susan. Good to hear from you!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Susan. Good to hear from you!


Thanks, Al. It's good to be back.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Susanmoss2000:Excellent point! Love the way you put it. :-D :-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> With LIFE in mind, let's go for universal healthcare, raising the minimum wage, and extending unemployment benefits--just for a start. You should be FOR those things, right?


Yeah, right (the best example of two positives making a negative).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No question about it--I'm sure her mailbox is already filling up with angry letters, denunciations, and icky pictures--courtesy of the anti-abortion crowd.


You don't find those icky pictures persuasive?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

mmorris said:


> Susanmoss2000:Excellent point! Love the way you put it. :-D :-D


mmorris, we need to teach you to quote, because I think you're saying interesting or clever things but I don't know know for certain.

When you want to Reply to a specific message, DO NOT hit "Reply"; hit "Quote Reply" instead. Then if you want you can cut out anything extraneous, but we'll know what you're talking about.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> *NO*


Of course she isn't, al! That would benifit too many children and families, and senior citizens.
As for Chelsea Clinton's pregnancy, I think she is peeved because another Democrat will enter the world. 
Let's hope for twins!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Joey, why do you bringing up these ridiculous examples? There's a reason why Gosnell is now behind bars--his chamber of horrors was highly illegal. None of this has anything to do with the vast majority of abortions, which are performed in a safe and legal manner.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course she isn't, al! That would benifit too many children and families, and senior citizens.
> As for Chelsea Clinton's pregnancy, I think she is peeved because another Democrat will enter the world.
> Let's hope for twins!!


Let's go for broke--quintuplets!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Let's go for broke--quintuplets!


Whoo Hoo!!
Joey is posting old news because that's all she's got.
I doubt that posting gross pictures on this forum will change anything. She should put her energy into writing her congressmen if she wants the laws to change.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> many AKAs have been attached to me. Could it be that anyone of us has too much smarts for one person and therefore they divide us into multiples? We know they are limited and therefore perhaps cannot understand our vast involvement in all sorts of issues.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

mmorris said:


> Mr. President--You're the one we're proud of. It took a lot of courage to do this program and it's paid off. One reason why I'm so interested--I had a Black Nanny when I was a child and none of the community had the coverage. Just wish she was here to see all of the wonderful changes you've made. Thanks again! :-D


mmorris
let's collect what is ours from Cliven Bundy and use the money to pay some People's Health Insurance. Next collect Taxes on monies hidden abroad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I say, make it worthwhile for us and embarrassing and/or boring to the peepers.


damemary
Let's give them a performance they will never forget.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm surrounded by open space at each window. But you poor thing, having to put up with birdfeeders and wildlife. I get pigeons sometimes, and I lately have been hearing songbirds I've never heard before in the city. I get the odd trumpet player or guitarist out in the street, but also the blaring radios in cars that go by. All in all, you do a lot better than I do.


Poor Purl
you all stay well and enjoy your surroundings wherever they are.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> mmorris
> let's collect what is ours from Cliven Bundy and use the money to pay some People's Health Insurance. Next collect Taxes on monies hidden abroad.


Clive is such a good ol' boy. His racist brain just came rolling out of his mouth when he spouted his tale about the *******. *******? What year was that word last used? Sean Hannity and Faux News are trying desperately to distance themselves all of a sudden. Guess ol' Sean isn't a good judge of character.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> It's interesting you had to go back 8 years to find a case like this. The incident happened in 2006.
> 
> Also, this is already against the law. Even if all abortions became illegal, these sorts of stories would STILL exist.
> 
> ...


Je Voulais te Dire
Many Cemeteries could tell horror stories of times before Roe vs. Wade.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> It's part of the War on Women they like to claim doesn't exist, like when Limbaugh and Co loved to joke that she was an ugly teenager and Joeysmomma just proved she's of the same kind of character as that group.
> 
> The right wingers have also developed the conspiracy theory that Chelsey Clinton timed the pregnancy to help her mother become president.


Je Voulais te Dire
amazing the fantasies of the right wingers. Mrs. Clinton
is so powerful that she can determine the time of conception. We know that she is powerful but that has escaped us. Superwoman we have here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> ROFL , It's more like you have a conspiracy that Hillary wants to become pregnant.


galinipper
say what? This makes no sense again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No question about it--I'm sure her mailbox is already filling up with angry letters, denunciations, and icky pictures--courtesy of the anti-abortion crowd.


susanmos2000
good to see you. Huck


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Let's go for broke--quintuplets!


Why not 8? Our very own Democratic Octomom.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Shocking Gosnell Movie Preview Shows How He Kept Jars of Aborted Babies Feet
> 
> by Steven Ertelt | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 4/24/14 5:57 PM
> 
> ...


joeysomma
we know your spiel, old and moldy. 21st century women will never be influenced by grouchy creatures like you. They are not tethered to man made verses of ancient times or more recent rules by a holier than thou hierarchy which has its own dirty laundry to take care of.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Of course she isn't, al! That would benifit too many children and families, and senior citizens.
> As for Chelsea Clinton's pregnancy, I think she is peeved because another Democrat will enter the world.
> Let's hope for twins!!


BrattyPatty
I wish for triplets.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why not 8? Our very own Democratic Octomom.


Poor Purl
O U C H !


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Former Clinic Worker, Abortion Activist: We Created a Monster


Joey, you once again posted something that simply demonstrates that you don't know or care anything about how the majority of women in this country feel about abortion. That's probably because you don't bother to read messages addressed to you. I don't know what you're afraid of, but if you're going to post publicly, you ought to read the responses. We might be having a dialogue then, instead of you preaching at us and we making fun of you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> O U C H !


I know, Huck. When I try to picture Chelsea carrying all of those, I feel sorry for her. Then I realize it's all in my mind.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> County Launches Probe Into Why Aborted Babies Were Burned for Electricity, Were Horrified


Joey, is this your idea of how to win people over to your side? Pick the most gruesome examples and pretend that they happen everywhere? You clearly don't have any idea of whom you're dealing with if you think that will work.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> County Launches Probe Into Why Aborted Babies Were Burned for Electricity, Were Horrified
> 
> by Liberty Pike | Salem, OR | LifeNews.com | 4/24/14 2:25 PM
> 
> ...


joeysomma
what comes next from you? A three-headed fetus was aborted?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The trees around are just beautiful, with their pink and white flowers. Amazing what nature can accomplish on a city street.
> 
> We also have a brand new European Wax Center on my block. The mere thought of it wipes out the view of flowering trees.


I walked by it yesterday and my skin began to creep and tingle. I never heard of it before. OOOOOO. I suppose you can walk out of that place totally hairless. They should have named it after an arabic country where women do it so routinely. Yuck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> County Launches Probe Into Why Aborted Babies Were Burned for Electricity, Were Horrified
> 
> by Liberty Pike | Salem, OR | LifeNews.com | 4/24/14 2:25 PM
> 
> ...


joeysomma
now that should have ignited a spark. Can you please find dumber stuff than that? It is very entertaining to learn about your "make-up".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you.



mmorris said:


> I get shaky if I'm 3' off the ground. More power to you high-risers! I'll never be one!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good plan.



susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds OK to me. Why don't you get the death penalty repealed and then we'll discuss abortion?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I walked by it yesterday and my skin began to creep and tingle. I never heard of it before. OOOOOO. I suppose you can walk out of that place totally hairless. They should have named it after an arabic country where women do it so routinely. Yuck.


There's something disturbing about a place like that in a residential neighborhood. A couple of years ago, when news came that Victoria's Secret was opening a store in the neighborhood, parents were up in arms, and VS signed an agreement to keep their windows more clothed than usual. They don't always stick to their word, but mostly they do.

I can only hope that the wax center goes out of business soon.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very interesting perspective. Well put. Hope you continue to comment.



Je Voulais te Dire said:


> It's interesting you had to go back 8 years to find a case like this. The incident happened in 2006.
> 
> Also, this is already against the law. Even if all abortions became illegal, these sorts of stories would STILL exist.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Attention all Posters:

First I would like to welcome Je Voulais te Dire and tell her I am rummaging thru my old college synapses to try to translate your name - I came up with the informal "I want to tell you". Please correct me if I am wrong, which I am sure I am.

Tonight's point goes to Joeeeeeeeeee for being an unmitigated bore and forcing all of us to read, knit or watch television - anything - than to read her mindless and interminable posts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid joey's mom read "I think I can. I think I can. " too often to her. As usual, she doesn't know what it means. She's just learned to recite.



Poor Purl said:


> Apparently Joeysomma can.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Folks, business must be needing an injection because THE DONALD is at it again. Donald is complaining about the way President Obama is hopping down the stairway of Airforce 1. Just imagine Donald doing that with his hair flapping in the wind. Not a pretty sight. Actually what it is is that Donald still can't get over the fact that he never will be President and fly on Airforce 1. He is trying hard to match that but even his gold-plated Seabelts and Faucets in his Plane will never match the Class of Airforce 1. Eat your Heart out Donald.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I imagine she must feel that too many people notice her now. I presume she has good protection. Truly, I don't know why anyone wants a 'public' life.



Poor Purl said:


> Do you think they're going to stalk her to make certain that nothing untoward happens between now and the birth?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Any I've heard people speculate that Hillary would love to be a grandma full time. Hillary will decide when the time comes. Wouldn't it be a hoot with a Rodham-Clinton & Warren all female ticket?



Je Voulais te Dire said:


> It's part of the War on Women they like to claim doesn't exist, like when Limbaugh and Co loved to joke that she was an ugly teenager and Joeysmomma just proved she's of the same kind of character as that group.
> 
> The right wingers have also developed the conspiracy theory that Chelsey Clinton timed the pregnancy to help her mother become president.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You were expecting something else? You are new around here. You'll see.



Je Voulais te Dire said:


> You're not making any sense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> There's something disturbing about a place like that in a residential neighborhood. A couple of years ago, when news came that Victoria's Secret was opening a store in the neighborhood, parents were up in arms, and VS signed an agreement to keep their windows more clothed than usual. They don't always stick to their word, but mostly they do.
> 
> I can only hope that the wax center goes out of business soon.


Poor Purl
I think your wish will be fulfilled. Such procedures are too painful to be endured by many.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Any I've heard people speculate that Hillary would love to be a grandma full time. Hillary will decide when the time comes. Wouldn't it be a hoot with a Rodham-Clinton & Warren all female ticket?


damemary
that would be a fabulous combination BUT too scary for a lot of males. I think that Mrs. Warren will accumulate more experience and run for the highest office down the road. Why are such brilliant Women missing on the other side? I am very sure there are some but Male dominance keeps them under foot.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> She won't respond personally, because she's too uninformed and cowardly to do much more than copy and paste from irrational sites that lie to her.
> 
> Well, at least her posts are revealing how ridiculously illogical and uninformed these extremist misogynists are.
> 
> ...


Je Voulais te Dire
Le merci, vous etes si corrects.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> She won't respond personally, because she's too uninformed and cowardly to do much more than copy and paste from irrational sites that lie to her.
> 
> Well, at least her posts are revealing how ridiculously illogical and uninformed these extremist misogynists are.
> 
> ...


And by not reading the responses to her copy-and-paste jobs, she'll remain clueless.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks, business must be needing an injection because THE DONALD is at it again. Donald is complaining about the way President Obama is hopping down the stairway of Airforce 1. Just imagine Donald doing that with his hair flapping in the wind. Not a pretty sight. Actually what it is is that Donald still can't get over the fact that he never will be President and fly on Airforce 1. He is trying hard to match that but even his gold-plated Seabelts and Faucets in his Plane will never match the Class of Airforce 1. Eat your Heart out Donald.


Just when you thought it was safe to turn on the news, Trump reappears. What he can't get over is that not only will he never be President but a black man is, and one who is light on his feet (they really can dance :roll: :roll: ). Where do people like Trump get the idea that their silly TV shows qualify them to run a country?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I imagine she must feel that too many people notice her now. I presume she has good protection. Truly, I don't know why anyone wants a 'public' life.


And she gets it on both sides, Mom and Dad. I wish her well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> I think your wish will be fulfilled. Such procedures are too painful to be endured by many.


Didn't someone say "You have to suffer to be beautiful" - or, for our newest member, "Il faut souffrir pour être belle"? I envision lines around the block, all waiting to get their Brazilians.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> that would be a fabulous combination BUT too scary for a lot of males. I think that Mrs. Warren will accumulate more experience and run for the highest office down the road. Why are such brilliant Women missing on the other side? I am very sure there are some but Male dominance keeps them under foot.


Huck, you may find them in the First Wives' Club of the GOP - the women who were smart enough or lucky enough to be divorced.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Dearest of New Members with the French Name,

You sound familiar. I am picturing someone I know from here.

Please let me know if you have been resurrected. 

PP - french , aussi? (Am I malapropping tonight in french?)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Doesn't the Donald remind you of janey?



Huckleberry said:


> Folks, business must be needing an injection because THE DONALD is at it again. Donald is complaining about the way President Obama is hopping down the stairway of Airforce 1. Just imagine Donald doing that with his hair flapping in the wind. Not a pretty sight. Actually what it is is that Donald still can't get over the fact that he never will be President and fly on Airforce 1. He is trying hard to match that but even his gold-plated Seabelts and Faucets in his Plane will never match the Class of Airforce 1. Eat your Heart out Donald.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO there are no intelligent women on the right, maybe because of Palin and Bachman. On top of that they have no arguments that make sense. If anyone reads that crap with an ounce of brains, they'd see they need a new approach.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> that would be a fabulous combination BUT too scary for a lot of males. I think that Mrs. Warren will accumulate more experience and run for the highest office down the road. Why are such brilliant Women missing on the other side? I am very sure there are some but Male dominance keeps them under foot.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Slow news day? He must have scrounged up some money to slip to the 'news' reporters. Wonder who's responsible....and I'd bet money changed hands.



Poor Purl said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to turn on the news, Trump reappears. What he can't get over is that not only will he never be President but a black man is, and one who is light on his feet (they really can dance :roll: :roll: ). Where do people like Trump get the idea that their silly TV shows qualify them to run a country?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe it seems normal to her.



Poor Purl said:


> And she gets it on both sides, Mom and Dad. I wish her well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Slow news day? He must have scrounged up some money to slip to the 'news' reporters. Wonder who's responsible....and I'd bet money changed hands.


He came out with it on Twitter, and even his fans made fun of him about it.

WED APR 23, 2014 AT 11:07 AM PDT
Donald Trump Complains About How The President Walks

The Donald. What can you say that hasn't already been said? I guess he has an addiction to being in the news, because every couple of weeks he drops some nonsense on us.
Either that or he's the greatest Performance Artist the world has ever known.

What is it this time?

The way President Obama walks.

You heard that right, folks. Failing to score with anything else, The Donald is forced to criticize the way the President walks. Specifically, how he walks off Air Force One. He's even calling it "Unpresidential".

As usual, he takes to Twitter to spout his "wisdom":

The way President Obama runs down the stairs of Air Force 1, hoping, bobing, and jumping all the way, is so inelegant and so unpresidential.

And as usual, the Twitter mockery was immediate and merciless.

@realDonaldTrump You are the only person in the world who cares about that.
 Papelbon Iver (@RealAdultPerson) April 23, 2014

@realDonaldTrump and your hair blowing awkwardly in the wind would look so much better?
 Matt Hogue (@MattHoagie) April 23, 2014

[email protected] Scraping the bottom of the barrel a little, aren't we, Donald?
 Ryan Wagner (@rwags614) April 23, 2014

@realDonaldTrump How can we trust you to be the next leader of the free world if you can't spell 'hopping' correctly
 Ryan Gorman (@ryangorman) April 23, 2014

@realDonaldTrump I'm a fan but that's one of the dumbest tweets I have ever seen
 Chas Alecxih (@BigSpurts98) April 23, 2014

There's a bit more, but you get the gist. http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/04/23/1294078/-Donald-Trump-Complains-About-How-The-President-Walks?detail=email


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor thing, always craving attention.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I am feeling in one of those moods today, just crazy. I was watching some music clips on youtube when a promo came up on the right hand side of the screen for more video clips. One caught my attention so I just had to watch. I did not watch it all the way through but it was supposedly based on scientific proof. Apparently Michelle Obama is a man, or a transvestite, but she was born a man. This is based on the fact that her ring finger is longer than her index finger. Stop measuring your fingers, this is supposed to be reliable science here. Women do not have longer ring-fingers than index fingers but men do. Then there is the size of her head in comparison to her shoulders. Men's shoulders are three times the width of their heads whereas women's shoulders are only 2.5 times the width of their heads. Once again scientific proof here in black and white. But wait there is more. There is a detailed examination of her neck and shoulder muscles, very masculine....definitely not feminine..

These videos are on you tube, just next to the video that says President Obama was once married to a man from Pakistan. There is supposed to be a photo of the President wearing a white wedding dress. That one could be a little iffy though. The presenter says it was taken in 1971. Well the President would have been 10 years old in 1971, so he must have been a very forward little boy. At 10 years of age, married to another man, wearing a wedding dress and wedding ring on the ring finger of his left hand. But he does not look like a 10 year old child, he looks like a fully grown man.

Now comes my question. Why have all the internet searchers on the right not presented these fully documented and scientifically researched videos for us to watch? Are they failing in their duty to keep us informed? There are some posters o. KP who love to call the President nasty names and post horrible pictures, so why have they not posted links to these videos? They are there on youtube and we all know how reliable you tube is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to turn on the news, Trump reappears.
> 
> Poor Purl
> You are so right, Mr. Puffy is green with envy that a not white Man is President. All of the nastiness thrown into the President's direction is Racism. Cliven Bundy said it and so did Paul Ryan, others try to disguise their racism.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And she gets it on both sides, Mom and Dad. I wish her well.


Poor Purl
I too feel sorry fo her but then, she knows nothing else but a very public life, it is her normal. Wish her all the best.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I am feeling in one of those moods today, just crazy. I was watching some music clips on youtube when a promo came up onare three times the width of their heads whereas women's a little iffy though. The presenter says it was taken in 1971. Well the posters o. KP who love to call the President nasty names and post horrible pictures, so why have they not posted links to these videos? They are there on youtube and we all know how reliable you tube is.


EveMCooke
thank you for starting my day with laughter. Too bad we live among such idiots and their numbers seem to increase.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Poor thing, always craving attention.


maysmom
perhaps lacking it at home. What a bore to be hooked up with someone like him. His wives probably had to kiss the floor he walked on. Imagine him in the morning getting his hairdo into place after taking off his hairnet. Must be plastered down with double faced toupee tape.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> .


joeysomma
abortions are safe but children are not. Starvation and Guns kill them in ever greater numbers. You don't really care about suffering, just craving attention. Your stuff is 40 years old while during that time we buried tens of thousands of children because of no health care and no sufficient nutrition. Pitched a Tent yet?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> start caring about those who are living and starving and homeless and jobless. At least you can have them put a Tent in your backyard to be safe and allow them to eat what you have left over. Doesn't that sound like Christian behavior? So why not go for it.


How many do you have "camped" in your backyard? I'll bet you live in an apartment! Where do you park your plane? Do tell as I'll bet you have nothing--nothing! Oh, I forgot you have a smart mouth!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> abortions are safe but children are not. Starvation and Guns kill them in ever greater numbers. You don't really care about suffering, just craving attention. Your stuff is 40 years old while during that time we buried tens of thousands of children because of no health care and no sufficient nutrition. Pitched a Tent yet?


So you would rather "kill" the children right after conception, right?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> ...


Oh, dear me VocalLisa has returned under a "new" name. Hi Huck, a new name? Too cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Poor thing, always craving attention.


So do you with your nonsense posts--keep trying as I enjoy a laugh!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Remember the Declaration of Independence:
> 
> "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness..."
> 
> The first right is *LIFE.*


Joey, these people don't want to learn that abortion is killing babies, they think it is good birth control.

They only know to talk about the view from their windows, but maybe they don't see any children because they have "killed" them!

Talk about closed minds! Well, I best get busy with something interesting as these people are booooooring!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Joey, these people don't want to learn that abortion is killing babies, they think it is good birth control.
> 
> They only know to talk about the view from their windows, but maybe they don't see any children because they have "killed" them!
> 
> Talk about closed minds! Well, I best get busy with something interesting as these people are booooooring!


I liked your closet tip - since I am mostly retired, I do not know if I should dump those work clothes or not. HOWEVER, the rest of your post was not fun. Why not stick with those on your side of the closet pole - those hangers that face right. It is tiring to see and hear the same tired complaints about abortions - the law of the land - thank the gods. I am sure Denim and Pearls and He is Risen will rejoice over your posts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> How many do you have "camped" in your backyard? I'll bet you live in an apartment! Where do you park your plane? Do tell as I'll bet you have nothing--nothing! Oh, I forgot you have a smart mouth!


Still looking down your nose at people in apartments? Where I live, a 2-bedroom apartment can cost $3 million dollars, and a 3-bedroom closer to $10 million.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> So you would rather "kill" the children right after conception, right?


Janeway
Mother Nature does that all the time. It is called natural events.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Joey, these people don't want to learn that abortion is killing babies, they think it is good birth control.
> 
> They only know to talk about the view from their windows, but maybe they don't see any children because they have "killed" them!
> 
> Talk about closed minds! Well, I best get busy with something interesting as these people are booooooring!


You accuse "these people" of having closed minds? Really? Have you ever asked one of us what we think about abortion, or in fact anything else? And if you did, would you pay attention to the answer? Probably not; your closed mind is made up and you don't want to be confused with the facts. I know Joey isn't interested in what anyone with a different opinion has to say - she simply ignores them. You don't even do that: you tell them what they think and then insult them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> How many do you have "camped" in your backyard? I'll bet you live in an apartment! Where do you park your plane? Do tell as I'll bet you have nothing--nothing! Oh, I forgot you have a smart mouth!


Janeway
some other things I won't reveal. You can say I have a 'smart' mouth. Aftereffects of learning a lot. Thank you for the compliment.
What's your hang-up re. Appartments? The richest of the rich live in them. New York, Los Angeles, Monaco for example are full of them and you should see some of the Apartment Hotels aound the Globe. A great way to live without the hassle of exterior upkeep. By the way you write like a Pre-Schooler. Time to grow up.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> perhaps lacking it at home. What a bore to be hooked up with someone like him. His wives probably had to kiss the floor he walked on. Imagine him in the morning getting his hairdo into place after taking off his hairnet. Must be plastered down with double faced toupee tape.


Indeed. I'm surprised he's still married to #3.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Indeed. I'm surprised he's still married to #3.


maysmom
perhaps the Prenup keeps her there for a while.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess I lump in character with intelligence. For one thing it has to do with how you are perceived by others. I think it shows a lack of intelligence not to realize your message is wasted. Just my opinion.



Je Voulais te Dire said:


> I agree, certainly on the Right, the bench for intelligent women is quite shallow.
> 
> I suppose I wouldn't call Ann Coulter stupid, per se. Just a horrible human being.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I am feeling in one of those moods today, just crazy. I was watching some music clips on youtube when a promo came up on the right hand side of the screen for more video clips. One caught my attention so I just had to watch. I did not watch it all the way through but it was supposedly based on scientific proof. Apparently Michelle Obama is a man, or a transvestite, but she was born a man. This is based on the fact that her ring finger is longer than her index finger. Stop measuring your fingers, this is supposed to be reliable science here. Women do not have longer ring-fingers than index fingers but men do. Then there is the size of her head in comparison to her shoulders. Men's shoulders are three times the width of their heads whereas women's shoulders are only 2.5 times the width of their heads. Once again scientific proof here in black and white. But wait there is more. There is a detailed examination of her neck and shoulder muscles, very masculine....definitely not feminine..
> 
> These videos are on you tube, just next to the video that says President Obama was once married to a man from Pakistan. There is supposed to be a photo of the President wearing a white wedding dress. That one could be a little iffy though. The presenter says it was taken in 1971. Well the President would have been 10 years old in 1971, so he must have been a very forward little boy. At 10 years of age, married to another man, wearing a wedding dress and wedding ring on the ring finger of his left hand. But he does not look like a 10 year old child, he looks like a fully grown man.
> 
> Now comes my question. Why have all the internet searchers on the right not presented these fully documented and scientifically researched videos for us to watch? Are they failing in their duty to keep us informed? There are some posters o. KP who love to call the President nasty names and post horrible pictures, so why have they not posted links to these videos? They are there on youtube and we all know how reliable you tube is.


They've tried at times, but not with such a wonderfully detailed, objective collection of videos. After reading the start of your message, I examined my hands: the right has a shorter index finger, the left a shorter ring finger. Hermaphrodite, would you say? And my head is huge - I rarely find hats that fit.

I love the mental picture of that 10-year-old boy marching down the aisle in a wedding dress. You can't say the people who made these videos have just ordinary talent. They are clearly extraordinary.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > Just when you thought it was safe to turn on the news, Trump reappears.
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, dear me VocalLisa has returned under a "new" name. Hi Huck, a new name? Too cute!


Janeway
I agree, it is cute. Slow aren't you. Could we possibly have that many individuals who agree with our philosophy? Yes, yes, yes. Now try to sort us out. That should not be boring and keep you busy for a while. You can always watch Faux Entertainment or read youtube. That will enhance your fictional knowledge.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I liked your closet tip - since I am mostly retired, I do not know if I should dump those work clothes or not. HOWEVER, the rest of your post was not fun. Why not stick with those on your side of the closet pole - those hangers that face right. It is tiring to see and hear the same tired complaints about abortions - the law of the land - thank the gods. I am sure Denim and Pearls and He is Risen will rejoice over your posts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You accuse "these people" of having closed minds? Really? Have you ever asked one of us what we think about abortion, or in fact anything else? And if you did, would you pay attention to the answer? Probably not; your closed mind is made up and you don't want to be confused with the facts. I know Joey isn't interested in what anyone with a different opinion has to say - she simply ignores them. You don't even do that: you tell them what they think and then insult them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I did research on Clarence Thomas this morning (okay, I did a Google search and scanned the links I got) and he claims that the northern elitist liberals are much more racist than southerners. His proof: *how he was treated during the Anita Hill hearings*. As if she were not black as well.


Poor Purl
poor Clarence. At least he is smart enough to stay behind the curtains so not to be confronted with his sordid past. Anita Hill got the shaft.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They've tried at times, but not with such a wonderfully detailed, objective collection of videos. After reading the start of your message, I examined my hands: the right has a shorter index finger, the left a shorter ring finger. Hermaphrodite, would you say? And my head is huge - I rarely find hats that fit.
> 
> I love the mental picture of that 10-year-old boy marching down the aisle in a wedding dress. You can't say the people who made these videos have just ordinary talent. They are clearly extraordinary.


Poor Purl
yes they have extraordinary talents to make ever greater fools of the fools. What a fun job.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good morning, Designer. Now Janeway will graciously tell you to mind your own foreign business. She won't say that to EveMCooke (whose message you must read if you haven't read it already) because Eve's post is too long for limited attention spans.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> poor Clarence. At least he is smart enough to stay behind the curtains so not to be confronted with his sordid past. Anita Hill got the shaft.


And then Ginnie insisted that Anita Hill should apologize to the Thomases.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> perhaps the Prenup keeps her there for a while.


Or maybe, maysmom and Huck, she's stuck to him with double-sided tape, like his toupee.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I guess I lump in character with intelligence. For one thing it has to do with how you are perceived by others. I think it shows a lack of intelligence not to realize your message is wasted. Just my opinion.


Ann Coulter is perceived by many others as a man. I wonder whether Eve's videos said anything about an adam's apple. I don't think Michelle has one, but Coulter does.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Or maybe, maysmom and Huck, she's stuck to him with double-sided tape, like his toupee.


Poor Purl
well, also he has more debts than assets and she may hope for change. Ivana did bite her time until he was in better financial shape.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And then Ginnie insisted that Anita Hill should apologize to the Thomases.


Poor Purl
Ginnie the Jewel will never see that and rightfully so.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Janeway said:


> How many do you have "camped" in your backyard? I'll bet you live in an apartment! Where do you park your plane? Do tell as I'll bet you have nothing--nothing! Oh, I forgot you have a smart mouth!


I hear she is looking for an aircraft hanger to house it. Ever thought of renting out the space between your right ear and your left ear, there should be enough room there to park a couple of the new airbuses.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I hear she is looking for an aircraft hanger to house it. Ever thought of renting out the space between your right ear and your left ear, there should be enough room there to park a couple of the new airbuses.


EveMCooke
too much turbulence in that space.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Ann Coulter is perceived by many others as a man. I wonder whether Eve's videos said anything about an adam's apple. I don't think Michelle has one, but Coulter does.


Poor Purl
actually we all have one, some are just not visible on men nor on women. So much for that type of gender identification. Ann Coulter is pulling the Righties strings all the time. Good for her, she gets into their pockets big time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Still looking down your nose at people in apartments? Where I live, a 2-bedroom apartment can cost $3 million dollars, and a 3-bedroom closer to $10 million.


No, purl, not looking down my nose at apt. Living just what Huck says.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I hear she is looking for an aircraft hanger to house it. Ever thought of renting out the space between your right ear and your left ear, there should be enough room there to park a couple of the new airbuses.


Oh, you are one nasty person as at least I have a brain which you "never" have had one just a hateful mouth! Go knit something!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> some other things I won't reveal. You can say I have a 'smart' mouth. Aftereffects of learning a lot. Thank you for the compliment.
> What's your hang-up re. Appartments? The richest of the rich live in them. New York, Los Angeles, Monaco for example are full of them and you should see some of the Apartment Hotels aound the Globe. A great way to live without the hassle of exterior upkeep. By the way you write like a Pre-Schooler. Time to grow up.


Yes, sweetie, I do write as a 5th grader because of a past calamity with my health. Stop making fun of my short-comings as you have no pride what so ever. I do hold 2 degrees from universities so keep your mouth shut concerning my writings as I'm lucky to write at all!

I had to be completely retrained to walk, talk & write. All 5th graders can read well enough to survive in the world so when a person who has been devastated by some illness, reaches the 5th grade level, the therapy stops.

Go knit something! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I hear she is looking for an aircraft hanger to house it. Ever thought of renting out the space between your right ear and your left ear, there should be enough room there to park a couple of the new airbuses.


OMG !!! Now that was funny!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> Yet, most people like Joeysomma have no problem using the electric chair to kill people.
> 
> The modern day crucifixion.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, that's true.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, sweetie, I do write as a 5th grader because of a past calamity with my health. Stop making fun of my short-comings as you have no pride what so ever. I do hold 2 degrees from universities so keep your mouth shut concerning my writings as I'm lucky to write at all!
> 
> I had to be completely retrained to walk, talk & write. All 5th graders can read well enough to survive in the world so when a person who has been devastated by some illness, reaches the 5th grade level, the therapy stops.
> 
> Go knit something! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Janeway
why is it that when one calls you on something negative you claim some disability. Sorry if you have had such recovery but why then are you so angry with the world around you? You should be dancing in the aisles to be doing so well. You should waste no time with nastiness.
Have you only had recall from bullying, is that what it is? Nothing kind in your young Life I guess. How sad. By the way, therapy never has to stop, you can continue it on your own quite well if you want to. All sorts of aids are available but it seems that you rather rattle someone's cage. Go enjoy Life. By the way I am knitting while speaking to you. My machine is motorized. Pilots are gadget prone.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I hear she is looking for an aircraft hanger to house it. Ever thought of renting out the space between your right ear and your left ear, there should be enough room there to park a couple of the new airbuses.


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Just saw LaPierre from the NRA on TV, put a little fuzz on his upper lip and he sure looks like Hitler. Dangerous Man he is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good morning, Designer. Now Janeway will graciously tell you to mind your own foreign business. She won't say that to EveMCooke (whose message you must read if you haven't read it already) because Eve's post is too long for limited attention spans.


Good morning Purl - I await the results with bated breath. But won't get into it with her. I bite my tongue on every post as she is really something -- nasty, unkind and ubelievably a bully in her language and how she talks to people. I have been on the receiving end before. Won't mix it with her again. Life is too short.

I read Eve's post -- boggles the mind -- amazing that it hasn't been repeated here ad infinitim -

As far as 'the Donald ' is concerned - he is sooooo ridiculous! it amazes me that the news people quote him and give him any attention at all. So self centered and arrogant. Can't stand him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning Purl - I await the results with bated breath. But won't get into it with her. I bite my tongue on every post as she is really something -- nasty, unkind and ubelievably a bully in her language and how she talks to people. I have been on the receiving end before. Won't mix it with her again. Life is too short.
> 
> I read Eve's post -- boggles the mind -- amazing that it hasn't been repeated here ad infinitim -
> 
> As far as 'the Donald ' is concerned - he is sooooo ridiculous! it amazes me that the news people quote him and give him any attention at all. So self centered and arrogant. Can't stand him.


Designer1234
Love your avatar. Well, the media has so much time to fill and the talent to keep bringing valuable information is not there any more. I like the demeanor of Warren Buffett. There is an honestly rich man with wonderful manners.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There is a wide difference between stupid and ignorant. Among the nuances of ignorant are the inability to empathize with people and the audacity to consider oneself the arbiter of all that is proper. Intelligence needs a leavening of humanity and kindness to keep the brilliant from becoming the smarmy.



Je Voulais te Dire said:


> I agree, certainly on the Right, the bench for intelligent women is quite shallow.
> 
> I suppose I wouldn't call Ann Coulter stupid, per se. Just a horrible human being.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Joeeeee- what is the purpose of these pics? I am assuming many of us are postmenopausal so we will not be getting abortions. And what happened to the embryo stage? Please rewrite the equation.

I will take a pledge to Joeeeeee that I will never get an abortion. Who else will make this pledge so we can get her off this topic?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Joeeeee- what is the purpose of these pics? I am assuming many of us are postmenopausal so we will not be getting abortions. And what happened to the embryo stage? Please rewrite the equation.
> 
> I will take a pledge to Joeeeeee that I will never get an abortion. Who else will make this pledge so we can get her off this topic?


She will NEVER get off this topic!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> She will NEVER get off this topic!!


changed my mind about posting . No point - it never changes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning Purl - I await the results with bated breath. But won't get into it with her. I bite my tongue on every post as she is really something -- nasty, unkind and ubelievably a bully in her language and how she talks to people. I have been on the receiving end before. Won't mix it with her again. Life is too short.


And yet it's Janeway who accuses us of bullying her, slamming her, making fun of her Indian heritage, and in general being mean to her. You're wise to keep your distance. (You're also wise to spell "bated" without an i; most people put it in, and it makes me think of worms.)



> I read Eve's post -- boggles the mind -- amazing that it hasn't been repeated here ad infinitim -


Maybe they're not _that_ crazy after all, though they usually seem to be.



> As far as 'the Donald ' is concerned - he is sooooo ridiculous! it amazes me that the news people quote him and give him any attention at all. So self centered and arrogant. Can't stand him.


 Okay, now you're bad-mouthing a national hero. How dare you, you Canadian, you! :lol: :lol: :lol: Joy Behar, who had a radio program in NY in the 90s, had worked for him; she said they all called him Flounderface.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning Purl - I await the results with bated breath. But won't get into it with her. I bite my tongue on every post as she is really something -- nasty, unkind and ubelievably a bully in her language and how she talks to people. I have been on the receiving end before. Won't mix it with her again. Life is too short.
> 
> I read Eve's post -- boggles the mind -- I expect it will turn up as truth or discussed by them ad infinitim as truth -- even though it is ridiculous.
> 
> As far as 'the Donald ' is concerned - he is sooooo ridiculous! it amazes me that the news people quote him and give him any attention at all. So self centered and arrogant. Can't stand him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Joeeeee- what is the purpose of these pics? I am assuming many of us are postmenopausal so we will not be getting abortions. And what happened to the embryo stage? Please rewrite the equation.
> 
> I will take a pledge to Joeeeeee that I will never get an abortion. Who else will make this pledge so we can get her off this topic?


Count me in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, now you're bad-mouthing a national hero. How dare you, you Canadian, you! :lol: :lol: :lol: Joy Behar, who had a radio program in NY in the 90s, had worked for him; she said they all called him Flounderface.


I have had my experiences with Janeway -- for about 3 years --
nothing changes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> She will NEVER get off this topic!!


The truth is, she started this thread with the intent of proving there's no war on women because abortion. So she has a right to post it all she wants. We can ignore her, or we can move to another thread.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> You know, I gotta say, you have a real knack for something pretty special .... yet you seem to be completely oblivious to your special talent. Your talent for proving your own contentions WRONG with your own posts.
> 
> Not to mention that like most right wingers, you get all confused by complexity and are unable to understand anything IN CONTEXT.
> 
> ...


Wow, you've really thought this out. Your point is well taken. Thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have had my experiences with Janeway -- for about 3 years --
> nothing changes.


Three years? You have my sympathy. That's a lot of abuse to put up with.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The truth is, she started this thread with the intent of proving there's no war on women because abortion. So she has a right to post it all she wants. We can ignore her, or we can move to another thread.


Let me clarify, my remark was not meant that she should get off this thread, but that she will never get off the topic of abortion. And I agree, we can ignore her. Easy thing to do!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Let me clarify, my remark was not meant that she should get off this thread, but that she will never get off the topic of abortion. And I agree, we can ignore her. Easy thing to do!!


I understood you. But she's she's like a dog with a bone; not only will she never give up on this topic, but she also will never consider a different viewpoint. That would be like giving up the bone and having it snatched away by another dog. I think I went too far with the simile. Sorry. Speech over.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Count me in.


Same. Enough of this!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma
many of us are much more educated in science than you are. Take your misson elsewhere not needed here. Obviously some of your friends could use some continued education in even much easier subjects.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Je - so new here and yet so brilliant! I loved your explication of "baby". How do you say Smarty Pants dan la Francaise?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The truth is, she started this thread with the intent of proving there's no war on women because abortion. So she has a right to post it all she wants. We can ignore her, or we can move to another thread.


Oh! I didn't know we were in Joeeee's house all this time. I was a late-arriving guest. Then I must apologize to the Hostess for all my rudeness lo these many weeks.

Well - Roller Derby women - Is it time we shut down this thread and begin another one? Ms. Joeee, Our Delightful Hostess, is most certainly tiring of her guests. Will someone start a new thread and call-out its name here so we can move on? Like the Mad Hatter's Tea Party - time to change our seats. The Volunteer will win the point of the day.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Joeysomma
must be getting paid by her Church.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Oh! I didn't know we were in Joeeee's house all this time. I was a late-arriving guest. Then I must apologize to the Hostess for all my rudeness lo these many weeks.
> 
> Well - Roller Derby women - Is it time we shut down this thread and begin another one? Ms. Joeee, Our Delightful Hostess, is most certainly tiring of her guests. Will someone start a new thread and call-out its name here so we can move on? Like the Mad Hatter's Tea Party - time to change our seats. The Volunteer will win the point of the day.


SQM
I ain't goin' nowhere. She ain't havin' no effect on me. Se lah vee.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Plus ça bloody change


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning Purl - I await the results with bated breath. But won't get into it with her. I bite my tongue on every post as she is really something -- nasty, unkind and ubelievably a bully in her language and how she talks to people. I have been on the receiving end before. Won't mix it with her again. Life is too short.
> 
> I read Eve's post -- boggles the mind -- amazing that it hasn't been repeated here ad infinitim -
> 
> As far as 'the Donald ' is concerned - he is sooooo ridiculous! it amazes me that the news people quote him and give him any attention at all. So self centered and arrogant. Can't stand him.


Talk about nasty you are Queen of mean! Go away & stay away!

I don't "mix" with people such as yourself either as you are one hateful broad!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Your new friend Je V. Has a strange thing on her postings--will have SIL to look at it--she/he must already be on Here under another name as my security system is going crazy.

I'm notifying Admin & will allow them to take care of the problem--good by Je V!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Talk about nasty you are Queen of mean! Go away & stay away!
> 
> I don't "mix" with people such as yourself either as you are one hateful broad!


Janeway
Designer1234 is a fine Lady, not a statement I can make about you. In each one of your responses you display the roughness of your character. You are always spitting fire. There is a Hell roaring in you and that cannot be conducive to improving your health.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Your new friend Je V. Has a strange thing on her postings--will have SIL to look at it--she/he must already be on Here under another name as my security system is going crazy.
> 
> I'm notifying Admin & will allow them to take care of the problem--good by Je V!


Janeway
taken a puff of that other stuff and seeing and hearing things? Wow.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> I agree whole hardheartedly, Donald Trump is nothing but a nasty Mean Queen. then again, so are so many of the conservative latent homosexuals.


Je Voulais te Dire
You said it well.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

LifeNews is a right-wing propaganda site.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> LifeNews is a right-wing propaganda site.


No kidding..."Mad Scientists Push Self-Breeding and Polyamorous Genetic-Related Babies"? "Barcoding Human Embryos:What Message Is Sent When You Begin Life As A Number?" Even the term "right wing" doesn't do stuff like this justice. It reads like something out of Zap Comix.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So far no one has disproved anything that is in one of these articles that I have posted.
> 
> If you have found proof, post the unbiased website.


Umm...doesn't the use of terms like "mad scientists" clue you in that your sources are the teensiest bit biased themselves?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hopefully it will keep her out of our business.



Je Voulais te Dire said:


> Oh, lemme guess. I'm the latest on your list of paranoid conspiracies!! :roll:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So far no one has disproved anything that is in one of these articles that I have posted.
> 
> If you have found proof, post the unbiased website.


Why would anyone bother? I would rather disprove Edmund Lear (name?).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Joeysomma
you are going from a little crazy to nuts. If it makes you feel better, keep posting your stuff, it has NO impact on us. NONE.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway's paranoid conspiracies. 
The young must be waiting for a certain generation to bite the dust so that they can reside in a World of reality and not be bothered with such idiocy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> LifeNews is a right-wing propaganda site.


sumpleby
we need to remind people of this periodically. Thank you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> you are going from a little crazy to nuts. If it makes you feel better, keep posting your stuff, it has NO impact on us. NONE.


Actually, now that I know the source I find it rather entertaining. Anyone remember The World Weekly News? ("Loose Change Causes Cancer!" ) I was disappointed went that went belly up, but Joey's material seems an excellent substitute.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So far no one has disproved anything that is in one of these articles that I have posted.
> 
> If you have found proof, post the unbiased website.


You want an unbiased rebuttal to a biased article? And who gets to determine if the rebuttal is unbiased? You?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I find this astounding...not the anti-gay bigotry but rather the fact that anyone from South Carolina would defend an openly gay man or woman. Maybe there's hope for the South after all.



South Carolina town rallies 'round fired gay police chief
Reuters By Harriet McLeod


By Harriet McLeod

CHARLESTON, South Carolina (Reuters) - A one-square-mile South Carolina town with four traffic lights is challenging the mayor's power to strip its lesbian police chief of her badge in what supporters are calling a case of workplace discrimination.

The controversy surrounding the firing of Crystal Moore, 42, has rallied the town of Latta and drawn the interest of national gay rights groups who argue that her case highlights the need to outlaw discrimination based on sexual orientation.

Moore, a 20-year veteran of the police force and chief for two years, said her job record was clean until Mayor Earl Bullard issued seven reprimands in one day and fired her on April 15.

The town council responded this week with a unanimous vote of confidence in Moore and blocked the mayor from hiring a new chief for 60 days. Residents rallied outside the town hall to show their support and set up a "Stand With Chief Moore" fund.

Bullard, whose reprimands of the police chief included accusing her of running background checks without proper authorization and questioning the authority of a supervisor, said he could not discuss why he let Moore go, but that it was not because she is a lesbian.

"Absolutely not... and if you do investigating, you will find that that is not the case, I assure you," Bullard said in a phone interview.

After Moore's firing, a recording surfaced in which the mayor talked about "a questionable lifestyle."

"I'm not going to let two women stand up there and hold hands and let my child be aware," Bullard said on the recording, which was posted on the website of WBTW-TV, a local station. "I don't have to look at it, and I don't want my child around it."

Bullard defended the remarks as a general statement of his belief that marriage should be between a man and a woman, adding that "I never said I had an objection to gay people."

Though the South lags the rest of the country in backing gay rights, the reaction in Latta shows that such support extends beyond urban and liberal areas, said Ryan Wilson, executive director of South Carolina Equality, an advocacy group.

"Here's an example of an entire town where people don't care about who she is or who she loves, they care about how she does her job," Wilson said.

The case in Latta, a town of 1,400 residents near the North Carolina border, has also drawn the attention of groups pushing for federal and state laws to prevent workplace discrimination against lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender people.

The federal Employment Non-Discrimination Act has been considered by Congress for 20 years but never passed. South Carolina lawmakers will not vote on a measure to prevent workplace discrimination on the basis of sexual orientation and gender identity until next year at the earliest.

Moore said she felt encouraged by support from residents and council members. In 2011, the then-mayor attended her commitment ceremony with her partner, Moore said.

She wants her job back, and the town council could vote to reinstate her after they decide in June whether to switch from a strong-mayor to a strong-council form of government.

"People are upset about this," said council member Brian Mason. "After she was fired, people whose family members had been arrested at some point came up and hugged her."


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So far no one has disproved anything that is in one of these articles that I have posted.
> 
> If you have found proof, post the unbiased website.


I don't even "get" what facts you want disproved.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, now that I know the source I find it rather entertaining. Anyone remember The World Weekly News? ("Loose Change Causes Cancer!" ) I was disappointed went that went belly up, but Joey's material seems an excellent substitute.


Wow!! Spend a few days away from this topic and now there are 33 pages I could be tempted to read but won't. I might go back to the start of yesterday's posts but only skim through as fast as possible.

Though it may well have nothing to do with the current discussion here, I have to quote this from a wise old friend; "I feel that all branches of 'our' government, except the terror police and the military have become inconsequential."


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, now that I know the source I find it rather entertaining. Anyone remember The World Weekly News? ("Loose Change Causes Cancer!" ) I was disappointed went that went belly up, but Joey's material seems an excellent substitute.


Wow!! Spend a few days away from this topic and now there are 33 pages I could be tempted to read but won't. I might go back to the start of yesterday's posts but only skim through as fast as possible.

Though it may well have nothing to do with the current discussion here, I have to quote this from a wise old friend: "I feel that all branches of 'our' government, except the terror police and the military have become inconsequential."


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, now that I know the source I find it rather entertaining. Anyone remember The World Weekly News? ("Loose Change Causes Cancer!" ) I was disappointed went that went belly up, but Joey's material seems an excellent substitute.


Wow!! Spend a few days away from this topic and now there are 33 pages I could be tempted to read but won't. I might go back to the start of yesterday's posts but only skim through as fast as possible.

Though it may well have nothing to do with the current discussion here, I have to quote this from a wise old friend: "I feel that all branches of 'our' government, except the terror police and the military have become inconsequential."


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> You want an unbiased rebuttal to a biased article? And who gets to determine if the rebuttal is unbiased? You?


Cindy S.
excellent point. Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I find this astounding...not the anti-gay bigotry but rather the fact that anyone from South Carolina would defend an openly gay man or woman. Maybe there's hope for the South after all.
> 
> South Carolina town rallies 'round fired gay police chief
> Reuters By Harriet McLeod
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Wow!! Spend a few days away from this topic and now there are 33 pages I could be tempted to read but won't. I might go back to the start of yesterday's posts but only skim through as fast as possible.
> 
> Though it may well have nothing to do with the current discussion here, I have to quote this from a wise old friend: "I feel that all branches of 'our' government, except the terror police and the military have become inconsequential."


MaidInBedlam
I actually like the sytem we have just not all of those who are to govern by it. VOTE FOLKS VOTE. The numbers are on our side.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I find this astounding...not the anti-gay bigotry but rather the fact that anyone from South Carolina would defend an openly gay man or woman. Maybe there's hope for the South after all.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Norman Lear might be more fun.



SQM said:


> Why would anyone bother? I would rather disprove Edmund Lear (name?).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm waiting. It doesn't have to be the entire generation, just a select few.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway's paranoid conspiracies.
> The young must be waiting for a certain generation to bite the dust so that they can reside in a World of reality and not be bothered with such idiocy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And that's why we don't want to play.



Cindy S said:


> You want an unbiased rebuttal to a biased article? And who gets to determine if the rebuttal is unbiased? You?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There were no facts. Duh.



alcameron said:


> I don't even "get" what facts you want disproved.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> I actually like the sytem we have just not all of those who are to govern by it. VOTE FOLKS VOTE. The numbers are on our side.


Turn out the vote. Register everyone. Provide options for voting. Vote yourself. The demographics just get better and better. Hooray!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think of her as a cut & paste 'expert' who has no ability to state her conclusions, much less write the. So she copies.



Je Voulais te Dire said:


> Ummmm.... Sweetie, please pay attention.
> 
> Neither I or anyone else tried to claim your horror stories were untrue (_despite your inability to post anything from UNBIASED sources_) --- so why would I try to disprove them? We're aware that occasional bad things can happen. The question is how to make those things less likely to happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> Or remember FoxNews' attempt to copy Jon Stewart and the Daily show? I think it was called The 1/2 Hour News Hour.
> 
> It was SOOOOOO pathetic.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So far no one has disproved anything that is in one of these articles that I have posted.
> 
> If you have found proof, post the unbiased website.


Proof of what? That the event in 2006 never happened? It probably did happen, but hasn't in the past 8 years because the law has been changed. Proof that MDs are not talking about cutting treatment for financial reasons? They have talked about it, but so far it hasn't been done, and even your biased, ignorant article said it had nothing to do with Obamacare. Proof that taking medications can't harm or kill you unless it's RU486? Are you kidding?

If you had read the messages written about your copy-and-paste jobs, you'd have seen that the issues were addressed. No need to wait. Of course, since you won't read this, I'm sure you'll keep waiting for "proof."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Umm...doesn't the use of terms like "mad scientists" clue you in that your sources are the teensiest bit biased themselves?


Also the teensiest bit nuts.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why would anyone bother? I would rather disprove Edmund Lear (name?).


Edward? or King?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> Ummmm.... Sweetie, please pay attention.
> 
> Neither I or anyone else tried to claim your horror stories were untrue (_despite your inability to post anything from UNBIASED sources_) --- so why would I try to disprove them? We're aware that occasional bad things can happen. The question is how to make those things less likely to happen.
> 
> ...


You just wasted 10 minutes of good time, Je. Joey won't read your message. a) It's not what she wants to see; b) it's too long for short attention spans.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> .... and she's not capable of coming up with or articulating her own thoughts even if she did struggle through having to read above her 2nd grade level of illiteracy.


She's not as ignorant as that, but she certainly is closed-minded and finds it hard to accept that there are views of reality different from hers.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

What planet are you from! Has to be something seriously wrong with you to find Designer of all people offensive. She is one of the more refined and lovely people on KP. And an excellent teacher as well.

If you are so upset with all the folks who disparage you, why don't you go someplace where your rhetoric will be appreciated?



Janeway said:


> Talk about nasty you are Queen of mean! Go away & stay away!
> 
> I don't "mix" with people such as yourself either as you are one hateful broad!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Je, you must be doing something right to provoke the ire of that one. We would worry about you if she liked you!



Je Voulais te Dire said:


> Oh, lemme guess. I'm the latest on your list of paranoid conspiracies!! :roll:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You misunderstand. The quote, "I feel that all branches of 'our' government, except the terror police and the military have become inconsequential." has nothing to do with voter turn-out or "liking" our system of government..


Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> I actually like the sytem we have just not all of those who are to govern by it. VOTE FOLKS VOTE. The numbers are on our side.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> What planet are you from! Has to be something seriously wrong with you to find Designer of all people offensive. She is one of the more refined and lovely people on KP. And an excellent teacher as well.
> 
> If you are so upset with all the folks who disparage you, why don't you go someplace where your rhetoric will be appreciated?


My guess would be Uranus, Marilyn.
:shock:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> My guess would be Uranus, Marilyn.
> :shock:


tsk tsk


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Also the teensiest bit nuts.


Isn't that like a little bit pregnant?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But I must admit I read every word and enjoy it immensely. Thanks Je.



Poor Purl said:


> You just wasted 10 minutes of good time, Je. Joey won't read your message. a) It's not what she wants to see; b) it's too long for short attention spans.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Joey's quote about 'wisdom' shows what she believes. Has everyone learned not to engage her in any conversation yet?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> My guess would be Uranus, Marilyn.
> :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Glad to see you Patty.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Or maybe, maysmom and Huck, she's stuck to him with double-sided tape, like his toupee.


Fate worse than death.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No kidding..."Mad Scientists Push Self-Breeding and Polyamorous Genetic-Related Babies"? "Barcoding Human Embryos:What Message Is Sent When You Begin Life As A Number?" Even the term "right wing" doesn't do stuff like this justice. It reads like something out of Zap Comix.


I was going to say it sounds like something in the Onion.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I was going to say it sounds like something in the Onion.


Or one of those April Fool newspapers.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> What planet are you from! Has to be something seriously wrong with you to find Designer of all people offensive. She is one of the more refined and lovely people on KP. And an excellent teacher as well.
> 
> If you are so upset with all the folks who disparage you, why don't you go someplace where your rhetoric will be appreciated?


So true, MarilynKnits. I admire Designer tremendously. No matter what the provocation she always remains calm and poised, and she's so intelligent. Janeway and her ilk could really learn a lesson from that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've always been seriously embarrassed when they tell her she has no right to comment because she is not 'American.' American refers to continents too. And, most importantly, her comments are thoughtful and helpful. And she is indeed her patience can teach us all. Glad to have you Designer1234. And thank you.



susanmos2000 said:


> So true, MarilynKnits. I admire Designer tremendously. No matter what the provocation she always remains calm and poised, and she's so intelligent. Janeway and her ilk could really learn a lesson from that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> My guess would be Uranus, Marilyn.
> :shock:


BrattyPatty
JackPOT


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Isn't that like a little bit pregnant?


Okay, then Joey's source is entirely nuts.

BTW, is termination more or less of a sin if you're only a little bit pregnant? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Joey's quote about 'wisdom' shows what she believes. Has everyone learned not to engage her in any conversation yet?


No, it's too much fun. Her quote implies that she's wise and conscious and for that reason we think she's crazy. In fact, what she's being called is ignorant and closed-minded, and the more of _that_ she attains, the crazier she *actually becomes.* Others simply see her for what she is.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Fate worse than death.


...but probably a requirement of the prenup.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I was going to say it sounds like something in the Onion.


Do you remember when the Onion published a piece about Planned Parenthood building an abortion palace, and some congressman took is as the truth and read it into the record?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've always been seriously embarrassed when they tell her she has no right to comment because she is not 'American.' American refers to continents too. And, most importantly, her comments are thoughtful and helpful. And she is indeed her patience can teach us all. Glad to have you Designer1234. And thank you.


I'm with you on that. Objective criticism from a friendly neighbor is the most useful kind.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you remember when the Onion published a piece about Planned Parenthood building an abortion palace, and some congressman took is as the truth and read it into the record?


Along the same lines as Dan Quayle and Murphy Brown. Amazing but scary.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Along the same lines as Dan Quayle and Murphy Brown. Amazing but scary.


I'd forgotten about that. They all seem to be divorced from reality and confuse it with fiction.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you surprised at their jingoism? And yet they have no problem with their crony Wombat who is so offensive.

Designer 1234 is in many ways a positive role model for us all.



damemary said:


> I've always been seriously embarrassed when they tell her she has no right to comment because she is not 'American.' American refers to continents too. And, most importantly, her comments are thoughtful and helpful. And she is indeed her patience can teach us all. Glad to have you Designer1234. And thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I discarded the idea of sin for right and wrong. IMO termination is a neutral position.



Poor Purl said:


> Okay, then Joey's source is entirely nuts.
> 
> BTW, is termination more or less of a sin if you're only a little bit pregnant? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A thorn in the posterior by any other name is still a thorn in the posterior?



Poor Purl said:


> No, it's too much fun. Her quote implies that she's wise and conscious and for that reason we think she's crazy. In fact, what she's being called is ignorant and closed-minded, and the more of _that_ she attains, the crazier she *actually becomes.* Others simply see her for what she is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Right up there with Orson Well's War of the Worlds.



Poor Purl said:


> Do you remember when the Onion published a piece about Planned Parenthood building an abortion palace, and some congressman took is as the truth and read it into the record?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> A thorn in the posterior by any other name is still a thorn in the posterior?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But funny as heck. At least we know how they get their 'news.'



maysmom said:


> Along the same lines as Dan Quayle and Murphy Brown. Amazing but scary.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Right up there with Orson Well's War of the Worlds.


...but a lot more fictional.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo. Well put indeed.



Je Voulais te Dire said:


> Joeysomma:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> Joeysomma:


Je, I think you also implied she was ignorant. She's proved your point there, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Joeeeeeee is so relentless but I guess that is missionary training. Do they bore the "natives" to the point that they are willing to convert? Can Joeeee , for at least one week, proselytize on some other odious topic to give us a break?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Je Voulais te Dire said:


> According the The Guttmacher Institute:
> 
> "History, and extensive studies, have shown that making abortion illegal doesnt get rid of abortion; it only makes the procedure more dangerous and unregulated, which causes more women to die from complications. According to the World Health Organization, illegal abortion is usually unsafe abortion. Anyone who would call themselves pro-life, while simultaneously trying to outlaw abortions, making them more deadly, is a hypocrite.
> 
> Bans DO NOT Cut Abortion Rates"


I have always claimed that women will get their abortions regardless of the legality. It seems pathetic that we are still discussing this issue decades later.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Joeeeeeee is so relentless but I guess that is missionary training. Do they bore the "natives" to the point that they are willing to convert? Can Joeeee , for at least one week, proselytize on some other odious topic to give us a break?


Watch out--she may decide to switch to equally excruciating topics, like FEMA concentration camps and guillotines.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Watch out--she may decide to switch to equally excruciating topics, like FEMA concentration camps and guillotines.


Or simply death panels. Or tax returns.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Fine. I will take any other topic. I hope Joeeee gets some ideas or is she a tenacious terrier? 

Joeeee - many of us took a pledge that we would not get an abortion so the case seems to be closed.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Or that shoes made in China give you bunions, or that organic food leads to unwanted orgasms. (well, the two words have the first four letters in common).



Poor Purl said:


> Or simply death panels. Or tax returns.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Or that shoes made in China give you bunions, or that organic food leads to unwanted orgasms. (well, the two words have the first four letters in common).


Isn't an "unwanted orgasm" an oxymoron? (Noticed how I fit "moron" in there. Someone who shall remain nameless probably never had one and would die if that occurred.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Isn't an "unwanted orgasm" an oxymoron? (Noticed how I fit "moron" in there. Someone who shall remain nameless probably never had one and would die if that occurred.)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> ...but probably a requirement of the prenup.


Poor Purl
so that the guy does not look too diffcult to live with, he ties her to him for a decade or so via prenup. He wants her to suffer 10 or 15 years before she can reach into his wallet. Interesting how much misery some women endure just to get a few bucks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Isn't an "unwanted orgasm" an oxymoron? (Noticed how I fit "moron" in there. Someone who shall remain nameless probably never had one and would die if that occurred.)


maysmom
I enjoy your way of thinking.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> so that the guy does not look too diffcult to live with, he ties her to him for a decade or so via prenup. He wants her to suffer 10 or 15 years before she can reach into his wallet. Interesting how much misery some women endure just to get a few bucks.


Few bucks????? I am sure one's sufferings would be paid for in the millions. Better than I did with my Ex.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Watch out--she may decide to switch to equally excruciating topics, like FEMA concentration camps and guillotines.


susanmos2000
guillotines, that was interesting. Did Country Bumpkins post that some time back? Amazing what these folks come up with and believe. I find them very entertaining. Sometimes it is nice to escape reality and venture into the World of the Supernuts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Few bucks????? I am sure one's sufferings would be paid for in the millions. Better than I did with my Ex.


SQM
I hear what you are saying but to these Dames, what they get is never enough.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:



> susanmos2000
> guillotines, that was interesting. Did Country Bumpkins post that some time back? Amazing what these folks come up with and believe. I find them very entertaining. Sometimes it is nice to escape reality and venture into the World of the Supernuts.


Gee, Huck, I seem to have missed this. Country Bumpkins is in the carpentry business; maybe they do a brisk trade in building guillotines.

Your last sentence is a gem. Maybe I'll embroider it on a wall-hanging. *Sometimes it is nice to escape reality and venture into the World of the Supernuts.*


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Few bucks????? I am sure one's sufferings would be paid for in the millions. Better than I did with my Ex.


He's not as rich as he wants us all to believe. Most of his money is borrowed. I wonder whether the prenup provides for his debts to go to the wife.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Raise your hand if you read this s*^t.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obama: Detention OK for 1st Amendment 'activities'


*Sometimes it is nice to escape reality and venture into the World of the Supernuts.* - Huckleberry


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Why Did the U.S. Government Recently Purchase 30,000 Guillotines?


*Sometimes it is nice to escape reality and venture into the World of the Supernuts.* - Huckleberry


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Ugh...did I start all this? Sorry, ladies!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've always been seriously embarrassed when they tell her she has no right to comment because she is not 'American.' American refers to continents too. And, most importantly, her comments are thoughtful and helpful. And she is indeed her patience can teach us all. Glad to have you Designer1234. And thank you.


Thankyou all for your kind remarks. I have 'lost it' a couple of times on threads (Political) as some of the ;posts are so completely unbelievable.

Susan -- I think about you often and I hope that your situation has not gotten worse like mine did. I would love to hear from you and findiout how you are doing. I don't wish to talk here so if you could pm me I would appreciate it. My thoughts are with you all the time. It is a terribly difficult journey.

Dame -- I took the insults from the person who intended them. Not from anyone else. I have never felt unwelcome with you or people on this side and even sometimes on people o the other side - however the one's who are so close minded and arrogant don't care whether truth is part of the statements.

I read the threads all the time and sometimes do post-- I don't have the knowledge of the people you all do . I am busy with the workshops and though a liberal (definitely) I am not an American and understand that.

I do thank you for all the kind remarks. I consider many of you my friends. I don't read any of Joey's posts - same old same old and very boring. Conversation is different but all the right wing 
rhetoric is a bit boring. Marilyn thanks for the kind words too. 
--------

I just went back to see what Jane's post said -as I knew if there was something insulting said about me it had to come from her. The others on the right have treated me fairly well. But Janeway has a 'thing' about yours truly -- the reply you are talking about is actually very mild. She has 'threatened to report me - or said she had reported me approximately l5 times. I have never had admin even email me about anything but the workshops and they have been very cooperative with my requests - I think they know her 'reports' very well, IF she does report rather than threaten.

Don't worry ladies - She is also the one who insulted my Country, other Canadians and informed me that 'her close friends' were turned away at the border for being ******** and that she would never visit Canada ever because I lived there- for no reason, and on and on. I won't deal with her any more. But won't take any more from her either.

Anyway -- I appreciate your kinds remarks ladies. Al, Bratty, and the people I have met recently are so much more realistic than those on the other group. I found fox news today by accident. Didn't even realize we got it up here - the slant is unbelievable. If people listened to it all day - no wonder they have become 
believers - It has to be questioned and they never do. Rush Limbaugh is right about everyone (I can not believe that).

Anyway I had better go and check out the workshop I just opened today - a Guernsey sweater and it is going to be a good one.

YOu should drop by and see purplefi's mini mees where people make dolls of the selves. worth a look. just use the link below my posts (any of them) and scsroll down to Mini Me or any other workshop. 56 now. That I am proud of . Amazing that some of the political right even take a class although it is never discussed and never will be on the workshops. Everyone is welcome - even Janeway - although no nastiness allowed. Take care

-


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> I enjoy your way of thinking.


Huck and Poor Purl, I bow to your approval

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Why Did the U.S. Government Recently Purchase 30,000 Guillotines?


They only needed one to prove that you're a cutup.

(bad, I know. It's late.)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Why Did the U.S. Government Recently Purchase 30,000 Guillotines?
> 
> They only needed one to prove that you're a cutup.
> 
> (bad, I know. It's late.)


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

To Joey
Nobody here is going to read your posts from WND so don't bother. Have you not yet discovered that some of these things are so far out on the fringe that they can't be taken seriously? You're just putting yourself out here for ridicule. Try to find some other reading material. There are even thought-provoking Christian newsletters and websites that are within the realm of sanity that would serve you well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So far no one has disproved anything that is in one of these articles that I have posted.
> 
> If you have found proof, post the unbiased website.


Personally Joey - I never read anything you quote and usually that you post. None of it is proven, and 95% of it is lies and unproven.

I just ignore your quotes-- Read a few last year and they are so ridiculous I don't bother any more.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Really, Joey, I'm not being snarky here, but for goodness' sake, post this drivel to people who actually care. You're getting pathetic.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> *I started this thread about abortion. So I will continue to post. You do not need to read*.


What is the point when no one reads it Joey. Post it on the other side and they will all read it and applaud you. * Did you start this thread? himm funny name for you to choose if that is the case*.

That is one post I read and will go and see if you did start it -- if you did I will be surprisedHmm = Cheeky started it - I guess I shouldn't have read your post above after all. Won't read anything further from you -- Truth makes it easier to 'discuss' Joey -- I doubt any of us read it .


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I started this thread about abortion. So I will continue to post. You do not need to read.


No, I don't need to read, I'm already convinced of your inability to bring anything helpful to any discussion. What I need to do is to be able to block anything you write. Hopefully, adms. is working on this.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If you go back to War on Women, #1, you'll see that Joey started this thread. It really doesn't make any difference who started which thread, anyone can post anywhere.
This is a lesson in futility.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If you go back to War on Women, #1, you'll see that Joey started this thread. It really doesn't make any difference who started which thread, anyone can post anywhere.
> This is a lesson in futility.


exactly Al - Although it does show how truthful the poster is in her quote.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I started this thread about abortion. So I will continue to post. You do not need to read.


Did you start this thread just for yourself to post, or were you expecting a discussion? I ask because to have a discussion, you need to pay attention to what others actually say, something you don't ever seem to do.

If all you wanted was a place to copy articles from other websites and be the only one to read them, isn't that just like talking to yourself?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Isn't an "unwanted orgasm" an oxymoron? (Noticed how I fit "moron" in there. Someone who shall remain nameless probably never had one and would die if that occurred.)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good zinger. Bazinga.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd rather see them rob a bank. Why not work for a living?



Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> so that the guy does not look too diffcult to live with, he ties her to him for a decade or so via prenup. He wants her to suffer 10 or 15 years before she can reach into his wallet. Interesting how much misery some women endure just to get a few bucks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How about a reasonable discussion about abortion? Just the facts. No name calling. No downgrading the authors of article. Just the information in the article, along with sources to support the facts you want to discuss.


Well, yes. How about that? So far it hasn't worked. The anti-choice people tell us what liberals all want: free abortions all the time. As soon as a liberal tries to correct them, they disappear.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How about a reasonable discussion about abortion? Just the facts. No name calling. No downgrading the authors of article. Just the information in the article, along with sources to support the facts you want to discuss.


There are no reasonable discussions about abortion. It turns into a nasty argument, which was already carried out in this thread. You like fights and arguments, Joey? 
Once again, all you have to contribute is yesterday's news. Why rehash it again and again? Write your congressmen if you want abortion abolished. Nothing will help change it in a forum thread. You already know where anyone who contributed to this threads stand.
I think that you are just craving attention again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty wrote:
My guess would be Uranus, Marilyn.

tsk tsk [quote PP]

It is pronounced URunus. Why the tsk tsk?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> exactly Al - Although it does show how truthful the poster is in her quote.


Then perhaps you will apologize to Joey for doubting her word when she said she started the thread. As Joey stated, she started the thread to discuss abortion. Since then, the continuations of the thread have become a favourite place for those on the left to post - which is their right. But it does defy any degree of logic or common sense to criticize Joey for posting on the subject that she initiated.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How about a reasonable discussion about abortion? Just the facts. No name calling. No downgrading the authors of article. Just the information in the article, along with sources to support the facts you want to discuss.


In addition, not everything that needs to be discussed can be found as a fact in a source. Since religion enters into many decisions, and not everyone shares the same religious beliefs, opinion and feelings need to be taken into account.

In fact, I left you a message about different points of view among pro-choice people, and you appear to have ignored it. See http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251360-115.html#5240685 on the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> BrattyPatty wrote:
> My guess would be Uranus, Marilyn.
> 
> tsk tsk [quote PP]
> ...


Oh, the usual potato potahto. Some say "urine-us"; some say "your-anus."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, the usual potato potahto. Some say "urine-us"; some say "your-anus."


Janes location is somewhere out in space. I thought Uranus was appropriate . She is further out every time she posts.
She has Neptune and Pluto go, then it's off to a different universe. :-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Janes location is somewhere out in space. I thought Uranus was appropriate . She is further out every time she posts.
> She has Neptune and Pluto go, then it's off to a different universe. :-D


Maybe she's ahead of schedule.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Je Voulais te Dire is SUSPENDED!

And all her posts have been removed...anyone know why?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Je Voulais te Dire is SUSPENDED!
> 
> And all her posts have been removed...anyone know why?


I don't know why. Did she say a cuss word?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I don't know why. Did she say a cuss word?


You can say that again!

;-)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'd rather see them rob a bank. Why not work for a living?


damemary
women who marry guys like the Donald most of the time do not intent to work for a living.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Joeeeee,

How are you?

I am fine.

What will you be doing today? 

I am from Chicago. How far away from Chicago are you?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Je Voulais te Dire is SUSPENDED!
> 
> And all her posts have been removed...anyone know why?


And you run gleefully to this thread to report it, just like a child? All that's missing is "Nyah, Nyah, Nyah" and a tongue sticking out.
Why should you care?

(Adverb for SQM)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Joey
You are welcome to your opinions, and you're wasting your time. Nobody wants to argue with you, so what's the point? Spend some time knitting or feeding the poor or marching at an abortion clinic.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> And you run gleefully to this thread to report it, just like a child? All that's missing is "Nyah, Nyah, Nyah" and a tongue sticking out.
> Why should you care?
> 
> (Adverb for SQM)


very nice of you to remember your adverbs first thing in the morning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Because like everyone else on here Joey has a right to post her opinions even if you do not like it. You may not agree about it, but that is her right. 

She does spend her time doing every thing you have posted. But then some of you seem to think that is another subject to make fun of and do the name calling again and again. You must be very proud of your ability to show everyone on KP how to act like grown up's.

But still her right. All I have seen from the left is unkind words, no facts just meanness. 

You all have made this your play ground, and have bad mouth everyone who does not agree with you. Which I have seen is just about everyone who post on this site.

You even feel the need to bad mouth one who is not on here any more. You seem to only want to discuss name calling, ect.

Since you have two other sites to do this POV and LOL, why then do a few of you feel the need to come on DP&P. We none of us have gone to these sites.

You may want to control your own before you try to control any one from DP&P . It may help bring peace, but then you all thrive on name calling, fighting,putting down ones faith, and swearing by using so called hidden words.(how dumb do you think that people on KP do not read what you write and comment on how you sound and act. (It is not just the right)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Then perhaps you will apologize to Joey for doubting her word when she said she started the thread. As Joey stated, she started the thread to discuss abortion. Since then, the continuations of the thread have become a favourite place for those on the left to post - which is their right. But it does defy any degree of logic or common sense to criticize Joey for posting on the subject that she initiated.


She will not and she appears not to be able to read That this is number #7 of the subject . Not page one which shows Joey started this.

I wonder if she does not realize that others on KP read what she post. You may think before you post Designer, how would you like someone to come on one of your classes and do the same to you. No, before you even get it out of your mouth no I would not do it to you, but maybe you may want to think on it and you should apologize to Joey.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Because like everyone else on here Joey has a right to post her opinions even if you do not like it. You may not agree about it, but that is her right.
> 
> She does spend her time doing every thing you have posted. But then some of you seem to think that is another subject to make fun of and do the name calling again and again. You must be very proud of your ability to show everyone on KP how to act like grown up's.
> 
> ...


*heehee* Surely you jest...there isn't one "lefty" thread you gals haven't invaded.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Je Voulais te Dire is SUSPENDED!
> 
> And all her posts have been removed...anyone know why?


Changing names does not mean one changes her personalty. I have told them time and time again. They still don't get it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> *heehee* Surely you jest...there isn't one "lefty" thread you gals haven't invaded.


No I don't jest and you know that we haave not been on POV or LOL that I know of. You Susan and Hucks seem to feel the need to come on DP&P to mouth off. So I would think you may want to tell the truth about that. Name in the last 6 months who has been on those sites. It sure has not been anyone that I know of.

But then I don't read any of it as I seem to get all that I need to hear on here. And it proves to be an experience that shows how I would not enjoy nor want to read.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Yarn Lady,

I see you are from Wisconsin like Joeeeee is. Do you live in the same compound?

The problem with Joeeee is that she is preaching to post-menopausal women who had promised her we would not get abortions. So why does she persist? 

It might be more appropriate if she switches to the criminal death penalty since many of us may still be eligible for that.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I just love the idea, put forth in an article posted here by joeysomma, that a President who studied and taught Constitutional Law would trample on the First Amendment. Yes, indeed, another view from one of the Supernuts...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If you go back to War on Women, #1, you'll see that Joey started this thread. It really doesn't make any difference who started which thread, anyone can post anywhere.
> This is a lesson in futility.


I guess I was wrong - apology here - I went back to the #7 not the first one . Sorry for the confusion.

You are correct Al -- It is a lesson in futility. Oh well, you are correct -- it is open to everyone -- I still won't read any more of Joey's posts - anywhere --


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I started this thread about abortion. So I will continue to post. You do not need to read.


My tolerance for nonsense is very low today, folks. I can't help raving a bit about joeysomma's recent posts that are somehow supposed to make the point that being pro-life means doing anything necessary to make sure everyone is pro-life. Please forgive me for needing to rant and rave.

Joey, the kind of hysterical nonsense you post, like the two trample on the First Amendment. about "My father Killed My Baby" and some 13 year old girls' experience are part and parcel of why I absolutely refuse to identify with any pro-life group. even though I am passionately pro-life. It seems to me that the pro-life groups are the ones promoting the Culture of Death. There are pro-life nut cases out there who think it's a good idea to assassinate individual doctors who perform abortions and attempt to bomb places like Planned Parenthood.

Give it a rest, joey. The majority of pro-lifers are also happily pro-murder if that will accomplish ending legal abortion in this country. Go sit in a corner and think about the sanctity of all life, and stay in that corner until you thoroughly come to believe that all life is indeed sacred. What's that phrase that many of us know? It's "Thou shalt not kill."

PS: I've read the rest of your posts up to this page (page 133) and I am even more disgusted with you, joey. Yes, I know you started this topic. No, you don't have a clue what the real War on Women is. It's nothing less than making women property as they once were and keeping them under strict control. And that's just part of the war on women.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No I don't jest and you know that we haave not been on POV or LOL that I know of. You Susan and Hucks seem to feel the need to come on DP&P to mouth off. So I would think you may want to tell the truth about that. Name in the last 6 months who has been on those sites. It sure has not been anyone that I know of.
> 
> But then I don't read any of it as I seem to get all that I need to hear on here. And it proves to be an experience that shows how I would not enjoy nor want to read.


Your friend Jane posts nasty stuff everywhere.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But still her right. All I have seen from the left is unkind words, no facts just meanness.


Then you don't read most of the messages (though you choose to criticize them anyway). I've left several messages simply stating the left's position on issues - no name-calling, no meanness - and nobody's commented on them, probably none of you have even read them.

And don't preach to us about being "mean"; you're not very nice yourselves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> She will not and she appears not to be able to read That this is number #7 of the subject . Not page one which shows Joey started this.
> 
> I wonder if she does not realize that others on KP read what she post. You may think before you post Designer, how would you like someone to come on one of your classes and do the same to you. No, before you even get it out of your mouth no I would not do it to you, but maybe you may want to think on it and you should apologize to Joey.


theyarnlady
why exposing your failings all the time?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeyosomma 
have a pleasant day. Mine started splendidly.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No I don't jest and you know that we haave not been on POV or LOL that I know of.


No, I don't know that, dear lady. Meerkat, the KGB, RUKnitting, Janeway, LTL, and YOU (LOLL #3 pg 82) are all over those threads. I'm not sure if you're fibbing about your presence there or have genuinely forgotten, but don't kid yourself about it.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She will not and she appears not to be able to read That this is number #7 of the subject . Not page one which shows Joey started this.
> 
> I wonder if she does not realize that others on KP read what she post. You may think before you post Designer, how would you like someone to come on one of your classes and do the same to you. No, before you even get it out of your mouth no I would not do it to you, but maybe you may want to think on it and you should apologize to Joey.


I'll apologize to the rocks in my driveway first. At least they listen.

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :shock: :shock:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, I don't know that, dear lady. Meerkat, the KGB, RUKnitting, Janeway, LTL, and YOU (LOLL #3 pg 82) are all over those threads. I'm not sure if you're fibbing about your presence there or have genuinely forgotten, but don't kid yourself about it.


What a great institutional memory you have. Most of the above mentioned seem to have slunk out of here.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> "This is the day the Lord has made; We will rejoice and be glad in it." Psalm 118:24 (NKJV)


"Live long and prosper" Star Trek


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> What is the point when no one reads it Joey. Post it on the other side and they will all read it and applaud you. * Did you start this thread? himm funny name for you to choose if that is the case*.
> 
> That is one post I read and will go and see if you did start it -- if you did I will be surprisedHmm = Cheeky started it - I guess I shouldn't have read your post above after all. Won't read anything further from you -- Truth makes it easier to 'discuss' Joey -- I doubt any of us read it .


Designer, you don't have anything to apologize for. All you did was make a small, honest mistake. Joeysomma really did start this topic and she did it with the post quoted below. I'm repeating it here just to show how this topic got started. The bright side of this is that many people have gotten involved and there has been some excellent unbiased discussion about a very difficult subject. If you can stand to read it you'll find it's the kind of hysterical, overly-emotional and heavily weighted to the right kind of post joey usually makes.

_I know this is a controversial subject and I will be called all sorts of names by the liberals and progressives. I found this article this morning and it needed to be shared. If this will save the life of one baby, all the name calling will be worth it.

It's the Body Count That Counts in the 'War on Women'

With the 40th anniversary of the Supreme Court's Roe v. Wade decision being marked this past week, it might be an auspicious time to check in on that "War on Women."

The phrase was one concocted by liberals during the last presidential election to characterize conservatives and the Republican Party in general.

The notion liberals were trying to convey was that conservatives were trying to pass laws allegedly restricting women's "right to choose," keeping them out of the work force and preventing them from achieving "equality." A couple of loud-mouthed Republican fossils like Rep. Todd Akin didn't help dispel the image.

Because abortion is so central to the Left's idea of feminism, it's appropriate to examine what exactly abortion has accomplished and how feminists' promotion of the industry has affected women.

So let's break this down.

The Left believes:

A woman's right to get an abortion is sacred. This includes anytime during a pregnancy, from the moment after conception up to the moments following giving birth. They have come up with numerous ways to accomplish this, from the morning after pill to gruesome third trimester abortions that collapse the skull of a living baby and pull out the carcass. Reports abound of certain doctors who, having delivered a live baby, are willing to let newborns die on a table or who outright kill the children after delivery by breaking their necks.

A woman should be a slut and be proud of the fact. Numerous liberal groups, including so-called family planning organizations, have taken to promoting "slut pride" campaigns that encourage women to have frequent sex with as many partners as she pleases. The only suggested caveat usually is that she should employ some form of birth control. What they don't advertise is that because of contraception failure rates, the average woman with an active sex life will become pregnant within two years despite using birth control. Encouraging sex with multiple partners also irresponsibly encourages the spread of disease. Most birth control will not stop a disease from being transmitted to a partner, and condoms are only partially effective.

An unborn child is just an inconvenience. The abortion lobby cannot acknowledge the personhood of unborn children because of the moral consequences. They change the vocabulary of the abortion discussiong by using euphemisms such as "fetus" to disguise what's being killed; "health care" to make conceal that abortion is almost never necessary and is physically dangerous to the mother; and "family planning" to cover the fact that what clinics are doing is preventing women from having a family and risking their future fertility to boot.

Abortion "frees" women. After an abortion, a woman won't have to worry about her time being taken up by pregnancy or having a child. She will have to worry about possible medical complications and long-lasting psychological scars. It's one thing to talk about "freedom to choose," but it's another to live with your choices, and choosing abortion comes with a lifetime of guilt and loss.

On the other hand, conservatives believe:

Human life is sacred. While there are cases where an abortion sadly is medically necessary, the vast majority of abortions are elective, and adoption would be a morally better choice. Life is the first right of all people, and adoption gives a child a chance while letting a woman go "free," which abortionists claim is their real goal.

A woman's choice to be a mother is equally as important as pursuing a career, and most wisely made before choosing to engage in sex. The decision to abstain outside of marriage is not only more dignified for a woman and her man, but it is also less physically risky and more conducive to long-term mental health. Married couples raising their children also help build a solid foundation for the community.

An unborn child is a blessing and potentially a boon for society. Children who are born into stable two-parent families are more likely to become contributing members of the community, and any one of them could potentially be the next Einstein or Jefferson.

So in summary, the Left encourages women to sacrifice their health and dignity to the feminist god of abortion. Women are reduced to "lady parts," as so many liberals and their organizations like to put it.

The Right wants women to be wise, healthy, dignified and respected.

While liberals fantasize about conservatives killing women in back alleys, it's the Left that has racked up an actual body count: 55 million since Roe v. Wade, half of those girls.

So who's really waging a war on women? The answer is written in blood.

http://politicaloutcast.com/2014/01/body-count-counts-war-women/#6V8jZJzOPZ0ilY3u.99

joeysomma_


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> What a great institutional memory you have. Most of the above mentioned seem to have slunk out of here.


Slunk...or been drop-kicked out by Admin.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And you run gleefully to this thread to report it, just like a child? All that's missing is "Nyah, Nyah, Nyah" and a tongue sticking out.
> Why should you care?
> 
> (Adverb for SQM)


Last time she got suspended DameMary posted it and you didn't scold her, now did ya?

Grow Up!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> women who marry guys like the Donald most of the time do not intent to work for a living.


Spellcheck!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

On a completely different subject, I think my laptop must be female as a war has been waged on her because her operating system is Windows XP. i needed to get something a bit better so a new laptop will be arriving tomorrow and I can get my little mini to the laptop doctor to be made well again. She will be very useful as a laptop to take out of the house if I need a laptop somewhere else. I hope no one here has had any problems resulting from support for XP being dropped.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> On a completely different subject, I think my laptop must be female as a war has been waged on her because her operating system is Windows XP. i needed to get something a bit better so a new laptop will be arriving tomorrow and I can get my little mini to the laptop doctor to be made well again. She will be very useful as a laptop to take out of the house if I need a laptop somewhere else. I hope no one here has had any problems resulting from support for XP being dropped.


Congrats, Maid. I'm not generally a gadget person, but oh there's nothing more exciting than the arrival of a new laptop! I'd love to get another...my son uses mine, and all the kiddie junk and downloads he favors have really made it slow.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Raise your hand if you read this s*^t.


If you don't want to see this "s*^t" - I would have said read but most of you have stated that you don't bother reading it - then why the hell are you on this thread? Why not just go to your LOLL or POV thread and continue your Joey bashing over there? Your behavior is accomplishing nothing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Congrats, Maid. I'm not generally a gadget person, but oh there's nothing more exciting than the arrival of a new laptop! I'd love to get another...my son uses mine, and all the kiddie junk and downloads he favors have really made it slow.


Nice to see you here! It is exciting. I've been using my current laptop for a while. I'll be on pins and needles tomorrow until the nice UPS deliverer delivers me my new toy. I actually got an iPad but neglected to find out if it had any USB ports so it went back to the Apple Store. The new laptop will have a touchscreen. I'm really looking forward to getting it set up!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Nice to see you here! It is exciting. I've been using my current laptop for a while. I'll be on pins and needles tomorrow until the nice UPS deliverer delivers me my new toy. I actually got an iPad but neglected to find out if it had any USB ports so it went back to the Apple Store. The new laptop will have a touchscreen. I'm really looking forward to getting it set up!!


I'm with you...it's better than Christmas morning!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If you don't want to see this "s*^t" - I would have said read but most of you have stated that you don't bother reading it - then why the hell are you on this thread? Why not just go to your LOLL or POV thread and continue your Joey bashing over there?


We might...if you righties would live up to your promises and stay away.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Because like everyone else on here Joey has a right to post her opinions even if you do not like it. You may not agree about it, but that is her right.
> 
> She does spend her time doing every thing you have posted. But then some of you seem to think that is another subject to make fun of and do the name calling again and again. You must be very proud of your ability to show everyone on KP how to act like grown up's.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ, yarnie. If you go back and read those threads POV and LOLL you will see many visits from members of DP thread there. Janeway has the most visits since KPG isn't here anymore. 
When we asked them to leave the answer was "This is an open forum" or I didn't know I needed an invitation" or "we can post anyplace we want".
Why shouldn't it be the same for us? When a member of D&P starts slamming a "leftie" in your thread, be prepared to be visited. 
If you want us to stay out of your open unmoderated thread, talk to your buddy Janeway.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No, you don't have a clue what the real War on Women is. It's nothing less than making women property as they once were and keeping them under strict control. And that's just part of the war on women.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Was that supposed to be funny?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If you don't want to see this "s*^t" - I would have said read but most of you have stated that you don't bother reading it - then why the hell are you on this thread? Why not just go to your LOLL or POV thread and continue your Joey bashing over there? Your behavior is accomplishing nothing.


Nor is your own behavior. With that said...
I am glad you made it through those horrible storms.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Was that supposed to be funny?


I don't make that decision. You do / or ignore.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Nice to see you here! It is exciting. I've been using my current laptop for a while. I'll be on pins and needles tomorrow until the nice UPS deliverer delivers me my new toy. I actually got an iPad but neglected to find out if it had any USB ports so it went back to the Apple Store. The new laptop will have a touchscreen. I'm really looking forward to getting it set up!!


I am jealous!!! I love the touch screen laptops. Have fun with it, MIB!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I don't make that decision. You do / or ignore.


Jolly well, then Ignore it is!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Jolly well, then Ignore it is!


Wise decision!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DP


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A quote from George Carlin:
"Boy, these conservatives are really something, aren' they? They are all in favor of the unborn. They will do anything for the unborn. But once you are born, you're on your own.
Pro-life Conservatives are obsessed with the fetus from conception to 9 months. After that, they don't want to know about you. They don't want to hear from you. No nothing. No neonatal care, no day care, no head start, no food stamps, no welfare, no nothing. If you are preborn you are fine. If you're preschool, you're screwed.
Conservatives don't give a hoot about you until you reach military age. Then they think you are just fine. Just what they have been looking for. Conservatives want live babies so they can raise them to be dead soldiers.
Pro life...pro life. These people aren't pro life! They are killing doctors! What kind of pro-life is that? What, they'll do anything to protect the fetus but if it grows up to be a doctor, they just might have to kill it?
They are not Pro-life. You know what they are? They are anti-woman. Simple as it gets. Anti-woman.
They don't like them. They don't like women.
They believe that a woman's primary role is to function as a brood mare for the state."

George Carlin


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I beg to differ, yarnie. If you go back and read those threads POV and LOLL you will see many visits from members of DP thread there. Janeway has the most visits since KPG isn't here anymore.
> When we asked them to leave the answer was "This is an open forum" or I didn't know I needed an invitation" or "we can post anyplace we want".
> Why shouldn't it be the same for us? When a member of D&P starts slamming a "leftie" in your thread, be prepared to be visited.
> If you want us to stay out of your open unmoderated thread, talk to your buddy Janeway.


At least you under stood I did not mean this site, I meant POV and LoL. I 
Cannot control what jayne does. But as I do not go on POV or LOL l do not know what is going on there. So know contiue on with you name calling.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> At least you under stood I did not mean this site, I meant POV and LoL. I
> Cannot control what jayne does. But as I do not go on POV or LOL l do not know what is going on there. So know contiue on with you name calling.


I haven't called you any names, yarnie. Nor have I called Joey any names that I am aware of. I don't agree with most of her posts, but I don't call her names. I just disagree with her and comment as such.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Je Voulais te Dire is SUSPENDED!
> 
> And all her posts have been removed...anyone know why?


Are you the town crier? 
Really, Gerri, how juvenile of you. (nanna nanna boo boo) If admin felt fit to suspend her, then so be it.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you the town crier?
> Really, Gerri, how juvenile of you. (nanna nanna boo boo) If admin felt fit to suspend her, then so be it.


Did you scold DameMary when she posted that VocalLisa got suspended the first time?

No you didn't!

Did you scold any of your cabal for making fun of KPG getting suspended?

No you didn't!

Time for YOU to grow up!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> A quote from George Carlin:
> "Boy, these conservatives are really something, aren' they? They are all in favor of the unborn. They will do anything for the unborn. But once you are born, you're on your own.
> Pro-life Conservatives are obsessed with the fetus from conception to 9 months. After that, they don't want to know about you. They don't want to hear from you. No nothing. No neonatal care, no day care, no head start, no food stamps, no welfare, no nothing. If you are preborn you are fine. If you're preschool, you're screwed.
> Conservatives don't give a hoot about you until you reach military age. Then they think you are just fine. Just what they have been looking for. Conservatives want live babies so they can raise them to be dead soldiers.
> ...


George got it soooooooo very correct!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> We might...if you righties would live up to your promises and stay away.


What absolute rubbish.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> A quote from George Carlin:
> "Boy, these conservatives are really something, aren' they? They are all in favor of the unborn. They will do anything for the unborn. But once you are born, you're on your own.
> Pro-life Conservatives are obsessed with the fetus from conception to 9 months. After that, they don't want to know about you. They don't want to hear from you. No nothing. No neonatal care, no day care, no head start, no food stamps, no welfare, no nothing. If you are preborn you are fine. If you're preschool, you're screwed.
> Conservatives don't give a hoot about you until you reach military age. Then they think you are just fine. Just what they have been looking for. Conservatives want live babies so they can raise them to be dead soldiers.
> ...


That's it! That's all it is!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone accessed the Cowboy and Indian Alliance website? They were in DC this past weekend speaking against the Keystone pipeline. 

Pollution is a very insidious type of war on women and others and Mother Earth.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Has anyone accessed the Cowboy and Indian Alliance website? They were in DC this past weekend speaking against the Keystone pipeline.
> 
> Pollution is a very insidious type of war on women and others and Mother Earth.


Do you think Janeway was in DC with them?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you think Janeway was in DC with them?


I would love to think that she is......at least in spirit. I have ben accused by some on KP as being naïve, perhaps my sentiment is a confirmation of that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Last time she got suspended DameMaru posted it and you didn't scold her, now did ya?
> 
> Grow Up!


Let me say, you're NOT Damemary, and that makes a big difference. You're the one with the childish behavior, and I stand by what I said. I still hear Nyah Nyah, Nyah and still imagine you with your tongue stuck out.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't usually post about these issues because nothing said will convince either side of changing.

You asked for an honest discussion. Here is my attempt at that. 
If a woman has made the heart wrenching decision to abort her baby it is probably due to many reasons....no money, unstable home life, health reasons, etc.

Well I have had 5 children, now all grown, and would never have an abortion. My choice. This is what your side just does not understand. It is all about C H O I C E !!!!

If you think abortion is a sin, then don't have one, tell your children, nieces, granddaughters, etc. not to have one. BUT you can not stand in the way of anothers' right to choose. Many people do not share your religious views and do not believe that the termination of a fetus is a sin.

As to the drug RU486 my feelings are the same. It is about giving women the choice of a safe termination, or a very dangerous back-alley abortion where the woman risks her life. REMEMBER women will still get abortions and making it illegal will not stop women from terminating unwanted pregnancies. Making it illegal will just

NOW FOR MY MOST IMPORTANT ISSUE......What is it with you RWNJs that are so obsessed with a woman's right to choose, but AFTER the baby is born you forget about them!!! Your party refuses them SNAP, Food Stamps, School Lunches!!!

Where will these women be when they carry these children to term and can not afford to take care of them? Will they be there to help them, provide child care for them, provide food, shelter, and money to educate and raise that child??

NO!!! They will be off supporting candidates who want to cut child care services, cut food stamps, and cut supplemental nutrition and school lunches. They are nothing more than a bunch of phonies pretending to be there to represent the unborn......but where will they be when the child IS born??? Concentrate your efforts on taking care of the children that you all forced to be born!!!! and not cutting services to the women who are struggling to care for these children.



joeysomma said:


> How about a reasonable discussion about abortion? Just the facts. No name calling. No downgrading the authors of article. Just the information in the article, along with sources to support the facts you want to discuss.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Did you scold DameMary when she posted that VocalLisa got suspended the first time?
> 
> No you didn't!
> 
> ...


Actually, I was doing the Happy Dance with the rest of our "cabal" cheering Admin for doing so when I heard KPG was suspended. As for dame and her announcement of Vocal Lisa, she set a much different tone to it than you did. Did dame post in D&P and ask if anyone wanted to know why? No, she didn't.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

cynthia627 said:


> I don't usually post about these issues because nothing said will convince either side of changing.
> 
> You asked for an honest discussion. Here is my attempt at that.
> If a woman has made the heart wrenching decision to abort her baby it is probably due to many reasons....no money, unstable home life, health reasons, etc.
> ...


You lost me at RWNJ's


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I started this thread about abortion. So I will continue to post. You do not need to read.


Posting an original thought is one thing. You have proven that you can cut and paste. Now prove that you can think. It is so sad to see your mind eaten away by this biased and ridiculous drivel.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Actually, I was doing the Happy Dance with the rest of our "cabal" cheering Admin for doing so when I heard KPG was suspended. As for dame and her announcement of Vocal Lisa, she set a much different tone to it than you did. Did dame post in D&P and ask if anyone wanted to know why? No, she didn't.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

And another thing I have an issue with is the constant gleeful hopeful attitude that Obamacare, aka the ACA, will fail.

As I said previously I have been reading these comments for sometime now, sometimes commenting, most times not because I feel I did not want to justify the outrageous claims and comments by the RWNJs who post here on a regular basis.

I have to say that it just galls me that those who are so gleeful at the prospect that the ACA might not work fully are those people who have been enjoying the best healthcare system in the world which happens to be true government run healthcare.....aka M E D I C A R E!!!!! with absolutely no objections to their coverage in GOVERNMENT RUN HEALTHCARE.

These same people feel they are entitled to THEIR government run healthcare but no one else is allowed to have anything even remotely related to their absolutely wonderful GOVERNMENT RUN HEALTHCARE!!!! M E D I C A R E!!! because, they claim, it is a form of socialism!!!

The ACA is NOT government run healthcare, it is P R I V A T E healthcare. Some people qualify for government assistance in covering the costs of the premiums. Most do not. The vast majority of people are saving quite a bit of money on their premiums since the ACA became law. Of course are there those who's premiums have risen due to the basic requirements necessary of the new ACA healthcare policies issued.

Before insurance companies sold people practically useless policies, ones which basically covered nothing. Those are the policies which were cancelled because the contents of the policy did not meet the basic requirements of the ACA.

Case in point, my son purchased a BC/BS policy in my state, NJ, prior to the ACA becoming law. It was basically a useless policy but it was the only one he could afford. Premiums for a healthy 28 year old were $450 per month with a $5000 ded per yr. It covered nothing but catostrophic illness. OK he knew that. 

But he had gone to the ER once because he was playing sports and got struck in the face and jaw. And once to the ER for something stuck in his eye. So he figured he needed some kind of insurance for self protection although he did not need any other treatment for those injuries.

One month after the policy went into effect, BC/BS sent him a letter stating that since he had been seen the ER for the accidents listed above, any treatment relating to either of those illnesses would not be a covered service for a minimum of 2 years after such time his policy would be reviewed and possibly renewed!!! He was floored!! So he would have to pay $450 x 24 months = $10,800. and then have a ded of $5000. per yr x 2 yrs = 10,000. So in total of 2 
yrs of premiums, 2 yrs of ded he would be out of pocket almost $21,000. before the BC/BS would even consider paying for anything!!! 

These are the types of policies which have been cancelled because of the basic requirements of the ACA that it be real insurance which covers basic health services such as check-ups, basic testing, etc. and not policies which only benefit the insurance companies and leave people with the hospital bills, doctors bills, and insurance premium bills!!

AND all of you seniors with GOVERNMENT RUN HEALTHCARE, AKA MEDICARE, are trying to prevent younger people from getting healthcare????? Repeal and replace you all say. OK with what??? The Repubs have been saying repeal and replace for over 4 years now. What is their plan??? Repeal and replace with WHAT????

What is wrong with all of you??? You are all so selfish and self-centered, blinded by your RW ideology of no government interference in anything, BUT you like government interference when it benefits YOU!!!! I say if you are so against government interference in your lives, then please refuse your GOVERNMENT RUN HEALTH INSURANCE, AKA 
M E D I C A R E! and just try to buy health insurance on your own!!!

If you are not willing to do so, then you are all nothing but a bunch of hypocrites. Typical RWNJs....I got mine and I don't give a he!! if you got yours!!!!

What we must do is vote these tea-baggers out this fall. They won in 2010 because we Democrats stayed home. We must never do that again. There is strength in numbers!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cynthia - a great voice of reason. But reason has nothing to do with arguments against the Christian Right. All they are concerned about is keeping their numbers up - no need to concern themselves about quality of life when only quantity counts. 

Of course nothing will change their minds but for those of us who prefer logical posts to screwball posts, your and the Brat's posts were an oasis in this otherwise jumble of joeeeee junk.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> I don't usually post about these issues because nothing said will convince either side of changing.
> 
> You asked for an honest discussion. Here is my attempt at that.
> If a woman has made the heart wrenching decision to abort her baby it is probably due to many reasons....no money, unstable home life, health reasons, etc.
> ...


VERY well said, Cynthia. I agree with you 100%


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> women who marry guys like the Donald most of the time do not intent to work for a living.


Oh, it is work. I would rather sling hash at Mickey D's than have a marital relationship with his Donaldness. Don't care about the money to be made, I am not that desperate for a man.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Has anyone accessed the Cowboy and Indian Alliance website? They were in DC this past weekend speaking against the Keystone pipeline.
> 
> Pollution is a very insidious type of war on women and others and Mother Earth.


peacegoddess
Let us support the Native AMERICANS with whim and vigor. It is their land that is being detroyed little by little and in the process all of us are being pushed around and poisoned.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> And another thing I have an issue with is the constant gleeful hopeful attitude that Obamacare, aka the ACA, will fail.
> 
> As I said previously I have been reading these comments for sometime now, sometimes commenting, most times not because I feel I did not want to justify the outrageous claims and comments by the RWNJs who post here on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
You tell 'em, Cynthia!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, it is work. I would rather sling hash at Mickey D's than have a marital relationship with his Donaldness. Don't care about the money to be made, I am not that desperate for a man.


MarilynKnits
I too would rather clean toilets for an honest living than lay down with a clown like the Donald. He is appalling and gives me hives just listening to him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> I don't usually post about these issues because nothing said will convince either side of changing.
> 
> You asked for an honest discussion. Here is my attempt at that.
> If a woman has made the heart wrenching decision to abort her baby it is probably due to many reasons....no money, unstable home life, health reasons, etc.
> ...


This really is an honest discussion. Thank you, cynthia627. Unfortunately, there's a very high probability that your message won't be read in its entirety, possible even at all. That's what "discussion" means to the right.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> I too would rather clean toilets for an honest living than lay down with a clown like the Donald. He is appalling and gives me hives just listening to him.


Frankly, I can't imagine any amount of money would make it worth it. That "hair" of his is unbelievable..place it on the carpet and it'll sit up and beg for doggie num-nums.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cynthia, you are a breath of fresh air!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly, I can't imagine any amount of money would make it worth it. That "hair" of his is unbelievable..place it on the carpet and it'll sit up and beg for doggie num-nums.


That is too funny. Brynn was napping one day and her red hair was all swept forward just like the Donald. I couldn't help but giggle.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You lost me at RWNJ's


Short attention span.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cynthia - a great voice of reason. But reason has nothing to do with arguments against the Christian Right. All they are concerned about is keeping their numbers up - no need to concern themselves about quality of life when only quantity counts.
> 
> Of course nothing will change their minds but for those of us who prefer logical posts to screwball posts, your and the Brat's posts were an oasis in this otherwise jumble of joeeeee junk.


SQM
I like "joeeeee junk", it has been around for decades and growing moss. Women have come into their own - except those like Joeysomma - and make important decisions day by day and will never go back to being barefoot and pregnant by demand. Planned Parenthood has been helping us to be free. We will never find 7 Baby skeletons in one's backyard because of sex slavery. The lists of D&Cs in Hospitals have dwindled. Death of Women from botched Abortions have gone by the wayside and should NEVER return - we must make sure of that.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I would love to think that she is......at least in spirit. I have ben accused by some on KP as being naïve, perhaps my sentiment is a confirmation of that.


Not naive. You are an idealist, hopeful and optimistic. You seem to have a generous nature, believing in the best in people. Maybe some of your comments will rub off and people who express negative and nasty opinions will think first and show a better, more noble side. Please don't give in to cynicism. Your comments are refreshing and help us believe in the better nature of people. Thank you for being you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> I too would rather clean toilets for an honest living than lay down with a clown like the Donald. He is appalling and gives me hives just listening to him.


 Huck,I would rather walk on hot coals barefoot! Yuk!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly, I can't imagine any amount of money would make it worth it. That "hair" of his is unbelievable..place it on the carpet and it'll sit up and beg for doggie num-nums.


susanmos2000
you are a Jewel. I shall remember such a sight, it is very entertaining.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> you are a Jewel. I shall remember such a sight, it is very entertaining.


It does make you wonder though, doesn't it, Huck?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> And another thing I have an issue with is the constant gleeful hopeful attitude that Obamacare, aka the ACA, will fail.
> 
> As I said previously I have been reading these comments for sometime now, sometimes commenting, most times not because I feel I did not want to justify the outrageous claims and comments by the RWNJs who post here on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


You really do think things over, but they won't read your writing because you refer to RWNJs. "Mommy, she's being mean to us."

The story about your son's insurance is the kind we never hear - all that's made public are those fictions by Fox Noise and the Koch Bros. about people who had no idea how bad their insurance was and wanted to keep it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What is needed is education for the young mothers. To many of them have no idea of how to use the government support wisely. They do not know how to shop wisely. If they would have learned to either "make do or do without" as I had to growing up, they would not have to struggle as you say. I raised my children without government support, and on one income (husband's). If I would have received the type and amount of support, they receive now. I would have been rich.


I doubt that; the economy is not what it was when you were younger, and as costs go up, so must supports.

As for needing education, absolutely, but the right is doing their best to destroy public education. Schools can't educate without funds.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

@joeysmomma....

You said that "Statistics show that a very small percent of abortions are for the reasons you have stated" to which I said were do to no money, unstable home life, and health reasons. Do you think that women use abortion as birth control?? because that assumption is ludicrous!!! Women have abortions for the reasons I stated.

Women don't need counseling on whether to keep their children that they can not afford, but what they do need is governmental policies which will help them raise the children THAT YOUR PARTY HAS FORCED TO BE BORN. But the policies your party expose are against these women and their children with any governmental assistance.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you ladies for your support. I just could not take it any more and just had to 'pop my lid'!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"What is needed is education for the young mothers. To many of them have no idea of how to use the government support wisely. They do not know how to shop wisely. If they would have learned to either "make do or do without" as I had to growing up, they would not have to struggle as you say. I raised my children without government support, and on one income (husband's). If I would have received the type and amount of support, they receive now. I would have been rich."

Your comment is so patronizing at best. You are making such sweeping and generalized statements. Please provide your avid readers with facts that young women (read Minorities) do not know how to shop. Why do I waste my time even responding to you? SQM is an idiot, says I.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What is needed is education for the young mothers. To many of them have no idea of how to use the government support wisely. They do not know how to shop wisely. If they would have learned to either "make do or do without" as I had to growing up, they would not have to struggle as you say. I raised my children without government support, and on one income (husband's). If I would have received the type and amount of support, they receive now. I would have been rich.


I, too, raised my children with no government support and on 1 income, but I would never deny or ridicule anyone who needs help.
These women have a monthly stipend of foodstamps to stretch. They can't afford to buy food that will spoil in a weeks time. They buy food that will stop the kids from going hungry.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then someone should teach them before they get the support. Then everyone would be better off.


What (in your words) would they teach them?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You really do think things over, but they won't read your writing because you refer to RWNJs. "Mommy, she's being mean to us."
> 
> The story about your son's insurance is the kind we never hear - all that's made public are those fictions by Fox Noise and the Koch Bros. about people who had no idea how bad their insurance was and wanted to keep it.


Poor Purl
we had some Landscapers here last week, one has 5 children 14 to 1 year old and for the first time they have Health Insurance. The Man was so happy and he said it was a great relief for his wife and him. Had he gotten it before he would have had at least one more job to pay for it and now he can afford to stay with this one. In the winter however he has 3 jobs to pay the bills - and that in the United States of America, as Reagan loved to call it THE GREATEST COUNTRY ON EARTH. Really? I love my Counry but realize that we have a lot of changes to make to get it up to par with other developed Nations. Obamacare is a Godsend for Millions of my Fellow Americans. Obamacare needs a few changes but those are easy to achieve ones we kick the GOP's butts. VOTE FOLKS VOTE.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> @joeysmomma....
> 
> You said that "Statistics show that a very small percent of abortions are for the reasons you have stated" to which I said were do to no money, unstable home life, and health reasons. Do you think that women use abortion as birth control?? because that assumption is ludicrous!!! Women have abortions for the reasons I stated.
> 
> Women don't need counseling on whether to keep their children that they can not afford, but what they do need is governmental policies which will help them raise the children THAT YOUR PARTY HAS FORCED TO BE BORN. But the policies your party expose are against these women and their children with any governmental assistance.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> we had some Landscapers here last week, one has 5 children 14 to 1 year old and for the first time they have Health Insurance. The Man was so happy and he said it was a great relief for his wife and him. Had he gotten it before he would have had at least one more job to pay for it and now he can afford to stay with this one. In the winter however he has 3 jobs to pay the bills - and that in the United States of America, as Reagan loved to call it THE GREATEST COUNTRY ON EARTH. Really? I love my Counry but realize that we have a lot of changes to make to get it up to par with other developed Nations. Obamacare is a Godsend for Millions of my Fellow Americans. Obamacare needs a few changes but those are easy to achieve ones we kick the GOP's butts. VOTE FOLKS VOTE.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is to much garbage in public education. If they would go back to the basics. "Reading, 'Riting and 'Rithmetic" the children would actually learn something.
> 
> The money is not the problem. Teacher's union is one of the problems, then the federal governments sticking their nose into what should be local decisions for the local area. If the local districts did not have to spend so much money and time to report to the federal government about each program, there would be enough money. I wonder why private schools can educate children for one-fourth of the cost as public schools.


Easy. Their parents pay an arm and a leg in tuition to keep their kids in private schools. "Readin, writin' and 'rithmetic" are not enough to get by in today's world. How much money do they actually spend "reporting" to the gov't?
If you don't believe in a federal government, then you have no right to mention or quote the Constitution.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Then someone should teach them before they get the support. Then everyone would be better off.


joeysomma
I am sorry to have to say that judging your postings, you would be a poor Teacher. Why did your Kids have trouble to find only a part-time job? Did not look hard enough? 
Yes, Parents these days are not as involved in their children's lives and for very good reasons, they are totally spent by the time they get home from 2 and 3 poorly paying jobs and constant worries to keep a roof over their heads. Thrift Stores have extended their hours so that Parents can go shopping there for their and their childrens clothing. You need to frequent such establishments and you will learn a great deal.
The Poor among us are stretching their Income in ways you have never thought of. Janeway is another one of those people who has nothing decent to say about those who struggle. Lots is wrong with you folks. L O T S.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is to much garbage in public education. If they would go back to the basics. "Reading, 'Riting and 'Rithmetic" the children would actually learn something.
> 
> The money is not the problem. Teacher's union is one of the problems, then the federal governments sticking their nose into what should be local decisions for the local area. If the local districts did not have to spend so much money and time to report to the federal government about each program, there would be enough money. I wonder why private schools can educate children for one-fourth of the cost as public schools.


Apparently there wasn't enough spent on spelling when you were in school. And private schools can educate children for less (is it really one-fourth the cost? i.e. 75% less? doesn't sound possible without those horrible govt subsidies) because they don't have to keep the ones who are hardest to teach. If public schools could just keep the easy ones, there would be much less cost.

As for the teachers' union being "a problem", I don't know how true that is. Even with a union, teachers are not paid well for what they do. Find me a public school teacher making $200,000/year, and I'll say you're right.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This really is an honest discussion. Thank you, cynthia627. Unfortunately, there's a very high probability that your message won't be read in its entirety, possible even at all. That's what "discussion" means to the right.


I read the first post until 'RWNJ" was used to describe people, and the second post I scanned it first to see what name people were going to be called before I wasted my time, so after "tea-baggers" I opted out. That is what discussion means to me. Your right that is unfortunate if the poster was making a point but blew it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> I am sorry to have to say that judging your postings, you would be a poor Teacher. Why did your Kids have trouble to find only a part-time job? Did not look hard enough?
> Yes, Parents these days are not as involved in their children's lives and for very good reasons, they are totally spent by the time they get home from 2 and 3 poorly paying jobs and constant worries to keep a roof over their heads. Thrift Stores have extended their hours so that Parents can go shopping there for their and their childrens clothing. You need to frequent such establishments and you will learn a great deal.
> The Poor among us are stretching their Income in ways you have never thought of. Janeway is another one of those people who has nothing decent to say about those who struggle. Lots is wrong with you folks. L O T S.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And I'll add five to that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is to much garbage in public education. If they would go back to the basics. "Reading, 'Riting and 'Rithmetic" the children would actually learn something.
> 
> The money is not the problem. Teacher's union is one of the problems, then the federal governments sticking their nose into what should be local decisions for the local area. If the local districts did not have to spend so much money and time to report to the federal government about each program, there would be enough money. I wonder why private schools can educate children for one-fourth of the cost as public schools.


Because private schools don't have to educate everyone? And teachers' unions are in existence for a reason. I thought you were a former teacher. You sure don't sound like one. You should know that reading, writing, and 'rithmetic don't cut it these days. And money is and has always been a problem in public schools. And if repubs have their way, there will be less and less provided to schools. You don't sound as though you know much about public school finance.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Thank you ladies for your support. I just could not take it any more and just had to 'pop my lid'!!


You did so eloquently, with documentation, with reasoned remarks. Thank you for presenting an honest perspective that makes sense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Easy. Their parents pay an arm and a leg in tuition to keep their kids in private schools. "Readin, writin' and 'rithmetic" are not enough to get by in today's world. How much money do they actually spend "reporting" to the gov't?
> If you don't believe in a federal government, then you have no right to mention or quote the Constitution.


BrattyPatty
more than an arm and a leg. Friend's 3 children are attending private Schools at $ 23,000.00/year for each child. Many Families would love to have an Income of $ 23,000.00/year These are the Kids of wealthy parents who get Scholarships to leading Universities because their Parents make grand donations and take a tax write off. Listen to them and you hear nothing but complaints about their Taxes. I always entertain them with a lively conversation regarding such matters. Those are also the people who USE folks like Joeysomma to be their mouthpiece. Yes, I know the game very well.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I read the first post until 'RWNJ" was used to describe people, and the second post I scanned it first to see what name people were going to be called before I wasted my time, so after "tea-baggers" I opted out. That is what discussion means to me. Your right that is unfortunate if the poster was making a point but blew it.


All of you are so off the mark of what the rest of the people in the US think. You all represent a very small minority, thankfully.

So, maybe posting on D&P is where your thoughts reside with like minded individuals!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huck, in Las Vegas, they have to start year round school again. It is the fastest growing city in the nation and the residents voted down a referendum to get funds to build more schools. Most teachers have 50+ in their classes. A lot of elementary and middle schools have old army barracks quonsets in the parking lots used for classrooms. Mind you, this a state where they don't have state taxes. It's very sad.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And why are so many young women unable to make sensible choices? In part because educational funding has become so hard to get that most school districts have had to cut out Home Economics. I learned to use food resources wisely. I learned how to shop carefully. I learned how to repair clothing and get longer use from garments.

If people were not so short sighted in cutting funds to educational programs that provide life enriching information, so many young people would not be in so much trouble.

People learned the basics of simple home repairs, simple auto maintenance, food preparation, budgeting, etc. in Home Ec and Shop. Now education is becoming more and more geared to the college bound and the technology professionals. Even a professor of some esoteric academic niche should know how to fix a simple meal or sew a button on one's shirt.

Okay, Conservatives, let's conserve some of the self maintenance strengths taught in our schools. It will cost money to train teachers, to pay teachers, to furnish and supply classrooms. Are the post fetus humans (real live people) worth it?



joeysomma said:


> Then someone should teach them before they get the support. Then everyone would be better off.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: Some of the thrift stores sell their used clothing for more than new. Comparing some Goodwill and Walmart.
> I NEVER purchased clothing at a thrift store. I made them.


It costs more to make clothes today than it does to buy them.
The prices for patterns, fabrics, and notions have sky rocketed.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> A quote from George Carlin:
> "Boy, these conservatives are really something, aren' they? They are all in favor of the unborn. They will do anything for the unborn. But once you are born, you're on your own.
> Pro-life Conservatives are obsessed with the fetus from conception to 9 months. After that, they don't want to know about you. They don't want to hear from you. No nothing. No neonatal care, no day care, no head start, no food stamps, no welfare, no nothing. If you are preborn you are fine. If you're preschool, you're screwed.
> Conservatives don't give a hoot about you until you reach military age. Then they think you are just fine. Just what they have been looking for. Conservatives want live babies so they can raise them to be dead soldiers.
> ...


Dear old George Carlin. He was right on the money so often, as in the quote you've posted.

As I have said a few times, I'm passionately pro-life but it will be a cold day in a very hot place before I join any of the current pro-life organizations exactly and precisely because they do indeed subscribe to what Carlin said.

My very personal belief is that life begins at conception and ends when the last brain cell dies. This is not particularly scientific. It's my belief. I know good and well that a fetus is a potential person until it is viable, which is pretty close to the time it would be born.

I believe abortion is murder. So what? Wherever we find enough archaeological evidence of how women lived say, 15,000 years ago, we find evidence that they sought abortifactents and ways to avoid conception.

That b---h, Mother Nature, has made us humans able to have and to want to have sex as often as possible, because she only values the survival of a species, not the survival of individuals in any species, and we only give birth to one baby at a time (usually...the exceptions aren't statistically important). So here we are, and I've only mentioned a few of the ideas that have to be considered in a fruitful discussion about abortion.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

cynthia627 said:


> All of you are so off the mark of what the rest of the people in the US think. You all represent a very small minority, thankfully.
> 
> So, maybe posting on D&P is where your thoughts reside with like minded individuals!


I can decide were I post. No direction is needed. 
Exactly who is "All Of You," in your opinion ofcoarse.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I can decide were I post. No direction is needed.
> Exactly who is "All Of You," in your opinion ofcoarse.


So can the rest of us


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> So can the rest of us


Show me where I have said you can't. :-D


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: Some of the thrift stores sell their used clothing for more than new. Comparing some Goodwill and Walmart.
> I NEVER purchased clothing at a thrift store. I made them.
> 
> The total tuition for my 3 grands is less than the cost of educating one in the public school.


What school do your grandchildren attend?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, for pity's sake, I have no idea. Is everyone new under probation? I truly wish some explanation would be forthcoming from Admin.



galinipper said:


> I don't know why. Did she say a cuss word?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMO if they are married to a man like the Donald, they will work hard for their keep. They just don't realize it until later.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> women who marry guys like the Donald most of the time do not intent to work for a living.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> A quote from George Carlin:
> "Boy, these conservatives are really something, aren' they? They are all in favor of the unborn. They will do anything for the unborn. But once you are born, you're on your own.
> Pro-life Conservatives are obsessed with the fetus from conception to 9 months. After that, they don't want to know about you. They don't want to hear from you. No nothing. No neonatal care, no day care, no head start, no food stamps, no welfare, no nothing. If you are preborn you are fine. If you're preschool, you're screwed.
> Conservatives don't give a hoot about you until you reach military age. Then they think you are just fine. Just what they have been looking for. Conservatives want live babies so they can raise them to be dead soldiers.
> ...


George Carlin had it right straight away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> *heehee* Surely you jest...there isn't one "lefty" thread you gals haven't invaded.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What is needed is education for the young mothers. To many of them have no idea of how to use the government support wisely. They do not know how to shop wisely. If they would have learned to either "make do or do without" as I had to growing up, they would not have to struggle as you say. I raised my children without government support, and on one income (husband's). If I would have received the type and amount of support, they receive now. I would have been rich.


Violins caterwauling...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My tolerance for nonsense is very low today, folks. I can't help raving a bit about joeysomma's recent posts that are somehow supposed to make the point that being pro-life means doing anything necessary to make sure everyone is pro-life. Please forgive me for needing to rant and rave.
> 
> Joey, the kind of hysterical nonsense you post, like the two trample on the First Amendment. about "My father Killed My Baby" and some 13 year old girls' experience are part and parcel of why I absolutely refuse to identify with any pro-life group. even though I am passionately pro-life. It seems to me that the pro-life groups are the ones promoting the Culture of Death. There are pro-life nut cases out there who think it's a good idea to assassinate individual doctors who perform abortions and attempt to bomb places like Planned Parenthood.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Thank you ladies for your support. I just could not take it any more and just had to 'pop my lid'!!


Any posts from certain individuals are nothing more than a headache just waiting to erupt.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If I knew for sure what is abuse, I would report her to Admin for it. I can honestly say that I am disgusted by her comments, but I try to restrain myself from answering. Like President Obama so wisely said, 'when ignorance speaks, just let them talk.' (paraphrase)



alcameron said:


> Your friend Jane posts nasty stuff everywhere.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> I'll apologize to the rocks in my driveway first. At least they listen.
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :shock: :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> "Live long and prosper" Star Trek


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is to much garbage in public education. If they would go back to the basics. "Reading, 'Riting and 'Rithmetic" the children would actually learn something.
> 
> The money is not the problem. Teacher's union is one of the problems, then the federal governments sticking their nose into what should be local decisions for the local area. If the local districts did not have to spend so much money and time to report to the federal government about each program, there would be enough money. I wonder why private schools can educate children for one-fourth of the cost as public schools.


Private schools can educate for less because they don't have to accept learning-disabled, special ed, or special needs kids. Curricula vary from town to town, state to state. Public schools have to take every student in their districts, and any services outside of average come with astronomical costs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As I recall, I announced that Vocal Lisa was suspended.



Gerslay said:


> Last time she got suspended DameMary posted it and you didn't scold her, now did ya?
> 
> Grow Up!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I get too frustrated when computer problems arise. My DH takes on that duty and I do the laundry.



MaidInBedlam said:


> On a completely different subject, I think my laptop must be female as a war has been waged on her because her operating system is Windows XP. i needed to get something a bit better so a new laptop will be arriving tomorrow and I can get my little mini to the laptop doctor to be made well again. She will be very useful as a laptop to take out of the house if I need a laptop somewhere else. I hope no one here has had any problems resulting from support for XP being dropped.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Right now we seem to be stuck with two divergent themes within a thread. No wonder they get so long.



susanmos2000 said:


> We might...if you righties would live up to your promises and stay away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. Ignorant.



BrattyPatty said:


> Was that supposed to be funny?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Dear Joeysomma,

I do not know what era you raised your children in, but I know that at this time in the "good ole USA" the economic conditions are really poor for raising children and supporting a family unless one has at least a very good middle class or above income. Wages have not kept up with inflation and the cost of basic necessities such as housing, electricity and heating, food, clothing (whether bought new or used or made from new yardage or from old clothes taken apart for fabric) and personal care body products have gone beyond what many families income can cover. Many families have more than one income and they still struggle to meet the above mentioned basic needs. Most often a low income family robs Peter to pay Paul and they go back and forth each month never getting out of the quagmire.

Politicians have shredded the safety net for low income and poor families and to say you are opposed to abortion when a poor family may already be struggling with one or more children is mean spirited if you are not going to acknowledge the need for and make sure that such families receive financial assistance such as food stamps and school lunches.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A wise man who makes me laugh. Then we cry together.



BrattyPatty said:


> A quote from George Carlin:
> "Boy, these conservatives are really something, aren' they? They are all in favor of the unborn. They will do anything for the unborn. But once you are born, you're on your own.
> Pro-life Conservatives are obsessed with the fetus from conception to 9 months. After that, they don't want to know about you. They don't want to hear from you. No nothing. No neonatal care, no day care, no head start, no food stamps, no welfare, no nothing. If you are preborn you are fine. If you're preschool, you're screwed.
> Conservatives don't give a hoot about you until you reach military age. Then they think you are just fine. Just what they have been looking for. Conservatives want live babies so they can raise them to be dead soldiers.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Even Forbes Magazine states that this pipeline will do nothing good for us with gas prices. I'm on the warpath too.



peacegoddess said:


> Has anyone accessed the Cowboy and Indian Alliance website? They were in DC this past weekend speaking against the Keystone pipeline.
> 
> Pollution is a very insidious type of war on women and others and Mother Earth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. It doesn't fit her profile. I think the only time she identifies with the Indian Nation is when she wants sympathy.



Poor Purl said:


> Do you think Janeway was in DC with them?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But you are a fine human being.



peacegoddess said:


> I would love to think that she is......at least in spirit. I have ben accused by some on KP as being naïve, perhaps my sentiment is a confirmation of that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put. Thank you.



cynthia627 said:


> I don't usually post about these issues because nothing said will convince either side of changing.
> 
> You asked for an honest discussion. Here is my attempt at that.
> If a woman has made the heart wrenching decision to abort her baby it is probably due to many reasons....no money, unstable home life, health reasons, etc.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Patty.

Am I confused or was the discussion about Vocal Lisa suspension and/or Je Voudrais....?



BrattyPatty said:


> Actually, I was doing the Happy Dance with the rest of our "cabal" cheering Admin for doing so when I heard KPG was suspended. As for dame and her announcement of Vocal Lisa, she set a much different tone to it than you did. Did dame post in D&P and ask if anyone wanted to know why? No, she didn't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put Cynthia. Thanks for taking time to share your son's experience.



cynthia627 said:


> And another thing I have an issue with is the constant gleeful hopeful attitude that Obamacare, aka the ACA, will fail.
> 
> As I said previously I have been reading these comments for sometime now, sometimes commenting, most times not because I feel I did not want to justify the outrageous claims and comments by the RWNJs who post here on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And a lack of comprehension.



Poor Purl said:


> Short attention span.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put Marilyn.



MarilynKnits said:


> Not naive. You are an idealist, hopeful and optimistic. You seem to have a generous nature, believing in the best in people. Maybe some of your comments will rub off and people who express negative and nasty opinions will think first and show a better, more noble side. Please don't give in to cynicism. Your comments are refreshing and help us believe in the better nature of people. Thank you for being you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: Some of the thrift stores sell their used clothing for more than new. Comparing some Goodwill and Walmart.
> I NEVER purchased clothing at a thrift store. I made them.


Yes, and you had a husband out working while you ran the sewing machine. According to the CDC, 85% of abortions are performed on single women--more than half of these are under the age of 25. Pinching pennies and running up their own clothes on the Singer is simply not enough.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Dear Joeysomma,
> 
> I do not know what era you raised your children in, but I know that at this time in the "good ole USA" the economic conditions are really poor for raising children and supporting a family unless one has at least a very good middle class or above income. Wages have not kept up with inflation and the cost of basic necessities such as housing, electricity and heating, food, clothing (whether bought new or used or made from new yardage or from old clothes taken apart for fabric) and personal care body products have gone beyond what many families income can cover. Many families have more than one income and they still struggle to meet the above mentioned basic needs. Most often a low income family robs Peter to pay Paul and they go back and forth each month never getting out of the quagmire.
> 
> Politicians have shredded the safety net for low income and poor families and to say you are opposed to abortion when a poor family may already be struggling with one or more children is mean spirited if you are not going to acknowledge the need for and make sure that such families receive financial assistance such as food stamps and school lunches.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well done. Masterful. George Carlin would be proud, and I am too.



cynthia627 said:


> Thank you ladies for your support. I just could not take it any more and just had to 'pop my lid'!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> "What is needed is education for the young mothers. To many of them have no idea of how to use the government support wisely. They do not know how to shop wisely. If they would have learned to either "make do or do without" as I had to growing up, they would not have to struggle as you say. I raised my children without government support, and on one income (husband's). If I would have received the type and amount of support, they receive now. I would have been rich."
> 
> Your comment is so patronizing at best. You are making such sweeping and generalized statements. Please provide your avid readers with facts that young women (read Minorities) do not know how to shop. Why do I waste my time even responding to you? SQM is an idiot, says I.


You're just trying too hard to discuss sensibly. You're all alone. No one on the other side. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You all have made this your play ground, and have bad mouth everyone who does not agree with you. Which I have seen is just about everyone who post on this site.
> 
> You even feel the need to bad mouth one who is not on here any more. You seem to only want to discuss name calling, ect.
> 
> ...


=================
Yarnlady -- I have no intention of apologizing to Joey -- I am glad she was not involved in the Tornados and that is the truth, however I do not read her posts. I believe she posts them to irritate and they are far too long and uninteresting to discuss, she knows that I and many of us don't agree - so she should not be surprised that many of us don't read them.

She would be better to post them on 'your' sites as she would get a lot of praise for them. She posts here to antagonize -

I made the mistake of posting on 'your site' in answer to lies and insults -- which have been repeated over and over - and which are personal and outright lies. I have never put down anyone's faith -- I have answered Janeway's posts and I have stated my opinions and have said I don't read Joeys posts. That was not an insult to anyone.

Jane has insulted my country -- lied about what she wrote which can be proven and has told me to 'leave' in about l5 different ways. She says I didn't want to be friends-- that is true as she suggested it sarcastically after writing her nastiness about my country, my self and her friends who she said on the post were very poor and picked on, While yesterday she said they were very very rich. I don't believe any of her posts. She is the last person I would want for a friend as she is nasty and unkind but more than that untruthful.

One more thing -- I honestly thought that this site was started by a Democrat because of the name -- I found out last night i was wrong. However I am allowed to post where I want as are you.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

True, they only believe what they want to believe, not what is actually, factually true!!



Poor Purl said:


> You really do think things over, but they won't read your writing because you refer to RWNJs. "Mommy, she's being mean to us."
> 
> The story about your son's insurance is the kind we never hear - all that's made public are those fictions by Fox Noise and the Koch Bros. about people who had no idea how bad their insurance was and wanted to keep it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you Patty.
> 
> Am I confused or was the discussion about Vocal Lisa suspension and/or Je Voudrais....?


Both, dame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why Huck, it sounds like you know some of the top 5%! And you dare talk back to them! Sarcasm noted. I couldn't resist.

Will janey chime in chastising you "bragging?" Counting.....



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> more than an arm and a leg. Friend's 3 children are attending private Schools at $ 23,000.00/year for each child. Many Families would love to have an Income of $ 23,000.00/year These are the Kids of wealthy parents who get Scholarships to leading Universities because their Parents make grand donations and take a tax write off. Listen to them and you hear nothing but complaints about their Taxes. I always entertain them with a lively conversation regarding such matters. Those are also the people who USE folks like Joeysomma to be their mouthpiece. Yes, I know the game very well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Private schools can educate for less because they don't have to accept learning-disabled, special ed, or special needs kids. Curricula vary from town to town, state to state. Public schools have to take every student in their districts, and any services outside of average come with astronomical costs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, and you had a husband out working while you ran the sewing machine. According to the CDC, 85% of abortions are performed on single women--more than half of these are under the age of 25. Pinching pennies and running up their own clothes on the Singer is simply not enough.


If they could afford a Singer!
Mercy, mercy me! Things ain't what they used to be.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Then perhaps you will apologize to Joey for doubting her word when she said she started the thread. As Joey stated, she started the thread to discuss abortion. Since then, the continuations of the thread have become a favourite place for those on the left to post - which is their right. But it does defy any degree of logic or common sense to criticize Joey for posting on the subject that she initiated.


First of all I said at the beginning I was going to go and check -- I did, but didn't notice that it had been running for such a long time and that this wasn't the original thread. I was incorrect and stated that for your informaton you would know that if you read the post immediately after my first one when I realized I was wrong. WCK --- which is more than most do on any of the posts. I explained that and said it deserved an apology -- I honestly thought that the Liberals started the thread -- I am not a liar. I am surprised that you are so interested in defending Joey but are willing to put up with the anti Canadian posts and lies by Janeway.

That is your right too. I don't want to get into it with a fellow countryman -- so won't.

By the way, I will likely be dropping into your yarn shop -- as I understand from one of your posts. We are likely moving out your way. If you would prefer I will not tell you that I know you from this site. Which is rather a shame as we are both KP members.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

While I agree with you on shopping wisely, as I said I had 5 children to raise, you can not compare today's economy with the economy of yesteryear.

Salaries have been stagnant since the year 2000, the economy crashed in 2008 due mainly to Wall St and their antics.

Pres. Obama has been trying to dig us out of the mess which was left by Pres. Bush because of 2 unpaid for wars of choice, the unpaid Medicare prescription plan, the Wall St debacle, and the crash of the housing market all without any help from the RW. So trying to tell the young to follow what was done in the past, can not be done so easily today.

So when we were growing up, and then raising our kids, it was possible to raise a family on one salary. Now that is almost impossible with the high cost of homes/rent, everyday items, food, gasoline, etc. that is is necessary to have a 2 wage household. Some can not even make it in a 2 wage household because even though they work hard, sometimes 2-3 jobs for each parent, they can not make enough to survive. So they must ask for assistance in the form of food stamps.

For most working families, or single parent homes it is not just a matter of budgeting, but a matter that there are only so many hours in the day to work and earn money, and only so much in salary that they can make to put towards necessary subsistence for the month!

Our children and grandchildren starting off today are in much worse shape than we were starting out in. Prices have escalated dramatically since the 1980s while real wages have stagnated. Wealth has been concentrated at the top while the benefits the middle class had relied on have disappeared such as pensions, health care, job security, full-time employment, etc.



joeysomma said:


> What is needed is education for the young mothers. To many of them have no idea of how to use the government support wisely. They do not know how to shop wisely. If they would have learned to either "make do or do without" as I had to growing up, they would not have to struggle as you say. I raised my children without government support, and on one income (husband's). If I would have received the type and amount of support, they receive now. I would have been rich.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cynthia627 said:


> While I agree with you on shopping wisely, as I said I had 5 children to raise, you can not compare today's economy with the economy of yesteryear.
> 
> Salaries have been stagnant since the year 2000, the economy crashed in 2008 due mainly to Wall St and their antics.
> 
> ...


A breath of reality on this thread! Thanks Cynth for writing about how things really are. Joeeeeee is a grandmother. Without sounding ageist, maybe she is just too old for new ideas. Maybe she is set in her ways.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> A breath of reality on this thread! Thanks Cynth for writing about how things really are. Joeeeeee is a grandmother. Without sounding ageist, maybe she is just too old for new ideas. Maybe she is set in her ways.


There is that possibility.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

As a retired public HS teacher, I take great offense at your statement. Education can not be local. Students must be educated with certain educational standards and the greater world in mind, and not local customs and mores.

The problem is not the teachers' union. We teachers are not paid well, we use our own money to fund our classrooms when there is no public money for it.

But what is the problem is that students are dropped off at school and the parents say.....here, teach my kid what he is supposed to know...but they don't have any involvement in their education. They leave all of the instruction, all of the direction that the student's life takes up to the teachers.

We teachers can only be involved with the students for several hours per day. The rest is up to the parents to reinforce what was taught to the students, and for the parents to take a greater interest in the student's academic life. Not to scold the teachers and to tell them that their child is a superstar and why can't we see it and give them a 100 on their test just for showing up to class. You can not believe how many times this has happened to me in my class. 

Yes we have to teach with a specific curriculum in mind because of standardized testing so the students will be prepared for college admission.

Standards are good, and local standards are not able to prepare students to enter the national stage!!



"joeysomma wrote:
There is to much garbage in public education. If they would go back to the basics. "Reading, 'Riting and 'Rithmetic" the children would actually learn something.

The money is not the problem. Teacher's union is one of the problems, then the federal governments sticking their nose into what should be local decisions for the local area. If the local districts did not have to spend so much money and time to report to the federal government about each program, there would be enough money. I wonder why private schools can educate children for one-fourth of the cost as public schools."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> There is that possibility.


or short term memory decline so she can only cogitate on long ago stuff. Maybe she forgot that abortions are now legal and it is still the early 70s and we are fighting for this right. I will now treat her like any other older person with dementia - you will only read kindness from me toward her and I will write her in very simple words. I will only gently remind her that it is 2014 - just very easy reality testing.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> A breath of reality on this thread! Thanks Cynth for writing about how things really are. Joeeeeee is a grandmother. Without sounding ageist, maybe she is just too old for new ideas. Maybe she is set in her ways.


I believe you are never to old to learn!!! maybe there is hope for some to see the greater world outside of their insulated world.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady wrote:
She will not and she appears not to be able to read That this is number #7 of the subject . Not page one which shows Joey started this.

I wonder if she does not realize that others on KP read what she post. *You may think before you post Designer, how would you like someone to come on one of your classes and do the same to you. No, before you even get it out of your mouth no I would not do it to you, but maybe you may want to think on it and you should apologize to Joey*.

#1 -- The workshops are friendly places where KP members volunteer their time at no cost and after putting months' usually 
of preparation. We are nice to each other -- one of us is helping the others -- they appreciate it. I spend hours a week organizing the workshops. You are the first person on any of the Political posts who has thrown them in my face. You are the last one I expected to read about the workshops from. Janeway writes posts like that -- I didn't think you would do that yarnie. I believe, but am not sure - that you have visited one of our workshops -- if that is the case - show me one place where anyone has been nasty or unkind like these Political threads are.
I don't need to worry about it as you suggest -- we don't treat each other the way we treat each other on these threads. They are a positive addition to KP and I am very very proud of them so no need to use them in your scolding post to me.

I admitted (on the thread that * Joey *started) that I was mistaken. I explained that I thought page one of this thread was the beginning - until I was corrected, by Al Cameron (for which I thank her). Did you take the time to read my correction immediately after I posted that it was not JOey- I acknowledged my mistake with an apology immediately. I have no interest in reading any more of your thoughts about the workshops. thank Heavens for them as they in some way negate the nastiness on the Political threads.

I am proud of them and am proud of those who join in , and those who teach and the two other Managers who help me. I have never asked about anyone's Political beliefs -- I couldn't care less.

There are those who have posted on the right wing threads who have taken a workshop - None of us discuss this -- it is not the right place - we are there to learn and enjoy each other's company. I never once think 'hmm I wonder what side she is on?

I have always had respect for you even though I don't agree with your Politics -until now yarnie. Sorry you feel it is fair to bring in the workshops when they are the least political thread on KP.

Well, that is #3 who is posting here since I said I didn't read Joey's posts, and answered another insulting post by Janeway.

I imagine there will be more, as I thought you were one of the least unkind people on the Right -- wrong again. 2 mistakes in one 24 hour period -- also a post about me not reading Joey's posts by my country woman WCK. I am having a good couple of days. So be it . No more apologies and no more discussion of the Workshops and no more discussions of Joey's weird posts.

I have never brought up the workshops in a nasty way -- I have once or twice - no more than that - invited any and all of you to visit with no bad feelings and no political talk.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cynthia627 said:


> I believe you are never to old to learn!!! maybe there is hope for some to see the greater world outside of their insulated world.


But some of us may have short term memory issues as we age and cannot learn new things so easily. I am going to assume that Joeeee is in that category and be very kind to her now.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> As a retired public HS teacher, I take great offense at your statement. Education can not be local. Students must be educated with certain educational standards and the greater world in mind, and not local customs and mores.
> 
> The problem is not the teachers' union. We teachers are not paid well, we use our own money to fund our classrooms when there is no public money for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks, I will try!!



SQM said:


> But some of us may have short term memory issues as we age and cannot learn new things so easily. I am going to assume that Joeeee is in that category and be very kind to her now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> or short term memory decline so she can only cogitate on long ago stuff. Maybe she forgot that abortions are now legal and it is still the early 70s and we are fighting for this right. I will now treat her like any other older person with dementia - you will only read kindness from me toward her and I will write her in very simple words. I will only gently remind her that it is 2014 - just very easy reality testing.


You give her too much credit if you think her problem is organic. It's willful ignorance: no way except hers is the right way to see things or to do things. Can't argue with perfection.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And not only do teachers have to deal with children and parents who feel they are entitled to good grades just by showing up, in NJ they are dealing in a hostile environment fomented by a bully of a governor whose children go to private schools. He is the governor who used a taxpayer funded helicopter to go to his child's sports event. Then he calls teachers greedy because they want a living wage. As for teachers unions, they were so necessary in an environment where teaching jobs were subject to political patronage. Excellent teachers were fired to make room for a political ally's child, nephew, etc. The unions and tenure protected those teachers who did not pay off one way or another for their jobs. Most people who disparage teachers would get eaten alive trying to do their jobs.



cynthia627 said:


> As a retired public HS teacher, I take great offense at your statement. Education can not be local. Students must be educated with certain educational standards and the greater world in mind, and not local customs and mores.
> 
> The problem is not the teachers' union. We teachers are not paid well, we use our own money to fund our classrooms when there is no public money for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> theyarnlady wrote:
> She will not and she appears not to be able to read That this is number #7 of the subject . Not page one which shows Joey started this.
> 
> I wonder if she does not realize that others on KP read what she post. *You may think before you post Designer, how would you like someone to come on one of your classes and do the same to you. No, before you even get it out of your mouth no I would not do it to you, but maybe you may want to think on it and you should apologize to Joey*.


Designer, one would think that you had done something terrible to Joey that you need to apologize for. How many of these people have insisted that you apologize for making the mistake of thinking someone else had originated this thread? And now a threat, to come to your workshop and ... do what? Say that it wasn't yours? And not apologize for it? These jokers take themselves too seriously.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And not only do teachers have to deal with children and parents who feel they are entitled to good grades just by showing up, in NJ they are dealing in a hostile environment fomented by a bully of a governor whose children go to private schools. He is the governor who used a taxpayer funded helicopter to go to his child's sports event. Then he calls teachers greedy because they want a living wage. As for teachers unions, they were so necessary in an environment where teaching jobs were subject to political patronage. Excellent teachers were fired to make room for a political ally's child, nephew, etc. The unions and tenure protected those teachers who did not pay off one way or another for their jobs. Most people who disparage teachers would get eaten alive trying to do their jobs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I am not on KP enough to do what I would like to see done, which is keep track of how often both sides really answer each other on an issue. I mean the reasonable back and forth answering of posts without the "I am insulted" or "you insulted so and so", but real answers. I cannot begin to count how many times I have responded to a conservative post with a question or a comment that asked or and or gave clarification on a post and the person disappeared into the ether.......ie they did not answer. I understand we all loose track sometimes, but it would be nice to see some continuity in answers and interchange.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I am not on KP enough to do what I would like to see done, which is keep track of how often both sides really answer each other on an issue. I mean the reasonable back and forth answering of posts without the "I am insulted" or "you insulted so and so", but real answers. I cannot begin to count how many times I have responded to a conservative post with a question or a comment that asked or and or gave clarification on a post and the person disappeared into the ether.......ie they did not answer. I understand we all loose track sometimes, but it would be nice to see some continuity in answers and interchange.


Exactly my thought and that is why I am reduced to posting idiotic stuff to fill-in their blanks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

I liked the parents who came into my class and got angry because I confiscated hair brushes, makeup, "little play toys" their teens had in the classroom and were using during class time.......after they had signed a class letter stating such things would be taken away as the items were not instrumental to classroom learning. Teachers deal with much more than teaching their subject matter. I had a parent read me the riot act because I marked their child down on a final paper because they did not use "there" and "their" correctly after having marked and made the correction on the rough draft.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am not on KP enough to do what I would like to see done, which is keep track of how often both sides really answer each other on an issue. I mean the reasonable back and forth answering of posts without the "I am insulted" or "you insulted so and so", but real answers. I cannot begin to count how many times I have responded to a conservative post with a question or a comment that asked or and or gave clarification on a post and the person disappeared into the ether.......ie they did not answer. I understand we all loose track sometimes, but it would be nice to see some continuity in answers and interchange.


That's happened to me numerous times, too. I chalk it up to short attention span. But the truth, I think, is that so many questions are raised that they can only answer with "This is what God said about it" or something similar that they have learned not even to read our serious posts. They have difficulty if things are not entirely black or white, and we show too many shades of gray (I wish I didn't have to put it that way).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Designer, one would think that you had done something terrible to Joey that you need to apologize for. How many of these people have insisted that you apologize for making the mistake of thinking someone else had originated this thread? And now a threat, to come to your workshop and ... do what? Say that it wasn't yours? And not apologize for it? These jokers take themselves too seriously.


I agree, but am still surprised by those who posted the posts -- One is another Canadian who is willing to accept the insulting statements about Canada, our Border system and people and least of importance -the fact that she can't stand my country - although she has never been there - and that she thinks we are all a bit stupid.

I admitted I was wrong as soon as Al told me -- I will not apologize again for any thing I have said on this thread, which, by the way is very surprising in its Title -- As I believe the war on 
Women is what the Democratic (us) side is about in many ways

oh well.

Any way -- I have to go and do some high lighting on the Gansey Fisherman's sweater which just started with a lady from New Zealand as the teacher. I would recommend it highly. Anyone who joins us will be treated with respect and NO discussion of our differences on these sites. Talk to you all later.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I liked the parents who came into my class and got angry because I confiscated hair brushes, makeup, "little play toys" their teens had in the classroom and were using during class time.......after they had signed a class letter stating such things would be taken away as the items were not instrumental to classroom learning. Teachers deal with much more than teaching their subject matter. I had a parent read me the riot act because I marked their child down on a final paper because they did not use "there" and "their" correctly after having marked and made the correction on the rough draft.


It's sad, peacegoddess, that teachers get not even half of the respect they deserve.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


Bratty, that's terrific!

Have a great time in Texas. I bet you can have fun even there.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's happened to me numerous times, too. I chalk it up to short attention span. But the truth, I think, is that so many questions are raised that they can only answer with "This is what God said about it" or something similar that they have learned not even to read our serious posts. They have difficulty if things are not entirely black or white, and we show too many shades of gray (I wish I didn't have to put it that way).


Religions are not known to teach critical thinking.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Religions are not known to teach critical thinking.


Oh, I don't know about that, they are very critical of any other religion, lol.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


I like this! The post about the taxes.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Teachers are the stepchildren of professions. How many other professionals have to wait for recess or class break to go to the bathroom.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Joeysomma, 

How many were anti choice until their daughter got raped and it resulted in a pregnancy?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> theyarnlady wrote:
> She will not and she appears not to be able to read That this is number #7 of the subject . Not page one which shows Joey started this.
> 
> I wonder if she does not realize that others on KP read what she post. *You may think before you post Designer, how would you like someone to come on one of your classes and do the same to you. No, before you even get it out of your mouth no I would not do it to you, but maybe you may want to think on it and you should apologize to Joey*.
> ...


Please reread my words. I ask you if you would like someone to come on your designer site and post the way you do on here. 
I never said anything against your site. I was asking you if you would like someone to do to you what you have posted to Joey?

So now I am like Jayne? no we are both very different. I think it is amazing that you could post on here like you do and then go on other sites and show kindness. Like I said how would you like it if someone used words like you did to Joey put out there on you. 
You may want to remember also, that others on KP read these sites and do not post here but see what is posted. Do you not stop and think that? You said more about Joey then apologizing you were wrong on who started this site.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> As a retired public HS teacher, I take great offense at your statement. Education can not be local. Students must be educated with certain educational standards and the greater world in mind, and not local customs and mores.
> 
> The problem is not the teachers' union. We teachers are not paid well, we use our own money to fund our classrooms when there is no public money for it.
> 
> ...


As the parent of a pre-teen it took me a while to see the benefits of unionization and public funding. Our son attends a charter school staffed with non-union teachers, and it's a revolving door...approximately one-quarter are sacked each year. Because there is no job security and no benefits the school attracts many new or incompetent teachers, and some really capable veterans have fallen victim to intraschool rivalries and feuds.

Funding is a nightmare as well. Yes, as a charter the school receives government money, but remain prestigious it has to chase every available dollar. The kids are pressured to win showy but meaningless awards and prizes, and the curriculum is constantly being change to make use of grant money.

The first year the school got a wad of cash from some organic food company, and accordingly an acre of the school grounds was torn up for a garden. The next year organic gardening was out and marine biology in--the kids took four or more field trips EACH MONTH to go to the beach and study the tide pools. Now it's technology--my son spends four periods each week learning to make little windmills and other Rube Goldberg contraptions, and whenever some big tech competition is announced the period expands to take over math and science as well. It's infuriating.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> And not only do teachers have to deal with children and parents who feel they are entitled to good grades just by showing up, in NJ they are dealing in a hostile environment fomented by a bully of a governor whose children go to private schools. He is the governor who used a taxpayer funded helicopter to go to his child's sports event. Then he calls teachers greedy because they want a living wage. As for teachers unions, they were so necessary in an environment where teaching jobs were subject to political patronage. Excellent teachers were fired to make room for a political ally's child, nephew, etc. The unions and tenure protected those teachers who did not pay off one way or another for their jobs. Most people who disparage teachers would get eaten alive trying to do their jobs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

And let's not forget the cell phones!!! texting, taping the teacher, the classroom....well not in my classroom. All cell phones had to be put away and if I saw any, they were confiscated, brought to the principal's office, and then the parents were required to pick them up and received a lecture that having cell phones in the class was counterproductive to learning!!! believe me that did not go over well!!



peacegoddess said:


> I liked the parents who came into my class and got angry because I confiscated hair brushes, makeup, "little play toys" their teens had in the classroom and were using during class time.......after they had signed a class letter stating such things would be taken away as the items were not instrumental to classroom learning. Teachers deal with much more than teaching their subject matter. I had a parent read me the riot act because I marked their child down on a final paper because they did not use "there" and "their" correctly after having marked and made the correction on the rough draft.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Bratty, that's terrific!
> 
> Have a great time in Texas. I bet you can have fun even there.


I will make it fun, Purl!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Please reread my words. I ask you if you would like someone to come on your designer site and post the way you do on here.
> I never said anything against your site. I was asking you if you would like someone to do to you what you have posted to Joey?
> 
> So now I am like Jayne? no we are both very different. I think it is amazing that you could post on here like you do and then go on other sites and show kindness. Like I said how would you like it if someone used words like you did to Joey put out there on you.
> You may want to remember also, that others on KP read these sites and do not post here but see what is posted. Do you not stop and think that? You said more about Joey then apologizing you were wrong on who started this site.


Let it go. Shirley said she was mistaken.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I like this! The post about the taxes.


Thanks, peacegoddess. I saw it and it was so true!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

I do not like charter schools, never have, never will. They are basically private schools operating within the confines of the public schools.

They take classroom space from the public school such as a science room, or other necessary classroom space. Funding for the public school has to be shared with the Charter schools.

Most Charters take the best and the brightest from the public schools and then they brag at the great scores they get. Well, of course they do!! If they start off with the best and the brightest they will get better scores.

Most of the teachers are recent college grads or they come from the private sector with no teaching experience but experience in business, science, etc. So no great teaching going on there.

As I said, if you start off with bright kids who are self motivated to succeed, and they have good strong parents behind them, then the Charters will appear to be doing a superior job over the public schools. But upon close examination, they do not.



susanmos2000 said:


> As the parent of a pre-teen it took me a while to see the benefits of unionization and public funding. Our son attends a charter school staffed with non-union teachers, and it's a revolving door...approximately one-quarter are sacked each year. Because there is no job security and no benefits the school attracts many new or incompetent teachers, and some really capable veterans have fallen victim to intraschool rivalries and feuds.
> 
> Funding is a nightmare as well. Yes, as a charter the school receives government money, but remain prestigious it has to chase every available dollar. The kids are pressured to win showy but meaningless awards and prizes, and the curriculum is constantly being change to make use of grant money.
> 
> The first year the school got a wad of cash from some organic food company, and accordingly an acre of the school grounds was torn up for a garden. The next year organic gardening was out and marine biology in--the kids took four or more field trips EACH MONTH to go to the beach and study the tide pools. Now it's technology--my son spends four periods each week learning to make little windmills and other Rube Goldberg contraptions, and whenever some big tech competition is announced the period expands to take over math and science as well. It's infuriating.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Blind adherence and indoctrination are what they teach.



SQM said:


> Religions are not known to teach critical thinking.


----------



## Jasmati (Apr 14, 2014)

nevermind


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Please reread my words. I ask you if you would like someone to come on your designer site and post the way you do on here.
> I never said anything against your site. I was asking you if you would like someone to do to you what you have posted to Joey?
> 
> So now I am like Jayne? no we are both very different. I think it is amazing that you could post on here like you do and then go on other sites and show kindness. Like I said how would you like it if someone used words like you did to Joey put out there on you.
> You may want to remember also, that others on KP read these sites and do not post here but see what is posted. Do you not stop and think that? You said more about Joey then apologizing you were wrong on who started this site.


-------
No I would never say you are like Jane -- there is only one Jane -- and I would never accuse you of being like her. However, you did bring up the workshops, you did bring up my statement that I won't read Joey's post -- YOu just a few mintues ago said that your wonderful leader told you and you were to pass it on to ignore our posts on 'your' thread - What is the difference?

YArn lady --- I don't get insulted, or my workshops brought into a negative yarn on any of the other posts. Read my posts on these sites since before the first Election -- I tried over and over to talk kindness- I stayed away for nearly a year then read another of Jane's posts about me on the open forum -- where she accused me of 'stalking her' I came here and replied. You are on these threads and speak your mind, but I am not allowed to? I don't like what Joey posts, I don't like the fact that she is quoting people who are against everything I believe. I won't read her posts. I am sure there are posts that others don't read, but I doubt it as you spend your time (not just you - but your threads) discussing, dissecting and complaining about the posts on the left.

I didn't read your post incorrectly. You asked what I would do if I have to deal with the same insults on the workshops -- that will never happen as they are a completely different group and subject than those on these threads. They are positive- they are a service to KP and will remain that way.

These are negative, unkind and 
disagreeable -- I know I come here once in awhile and get involved -- you are involved all your friends are involved why should I not be allowed to get involved.

What has that to do with the workshops? I am sorry - but it is like apples and green beans, nothing like the Political threads and I don't appreciate you bringing them up in a negative way on thhis or any other Political thread.

The only time I have ever done that is to invite any and all of you from both sides to get away from the nastiness and go to a place that is kind, productive and fun. It wouldn't hurt if everyone on these sites took me up on it once in awhile. I also stated NO politics -- I have invited the Political thread people and didn't limit it to the Left.

You have a right to your opinion and a right to tell your friends to ignore all our posts. By the way -- I asked admin to remove my post about Jane's nasty, personal attack on me -- because I was angry when I answered her and called her on it -- but it will never cause her to tell the truth about what she said. I have copies of her posts and nearly posted them on your site -- but I posted the truth and told everyone she lied. She did - but i am not going to start another war with her. She called me an Old Broad which to me is not an insult but she meant it as one. Her posts are here if you care to read them. I also will be happy to receive a pm from her if she wants a copy - but I won't post it - of her nastiness. I will also let any other person from the right know and quote her words - which were posted in November /12

Anyway, I am glad that none of your friends on your thread were hurt in the Tornadoes and hopefully that will continue -- that is the truth. I am going to follow Bratty's suggestion and let it lie -- Good night everyone!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> After I make a snide post I feel bad, so most of my posts tend to be calm.
> 
> You can be provocative - someone has to make the first move toward niceness to change the pattern. Don't respond to unkind remarks. You don't have to prove anything to anyone here. Don't throw trash and it won't be thrown back at you. IGNORE!


SQM --Good point -- I have been guilty of allowing myself to be baited this week. I need to remember to IGNORE! Shirley - thanks for the reminder. I will not be baited, I will not be baited, I will not answer attacks, I will not answer attacks, I will ignore unkind posts -- I will not take personally - the personal posts which attack me personally. I will not be baited. I will not be baited. I will try to ignore, I will try to ignore.

Do you think I finally will be able to not answer nasty stuff? If I can't I will leave but have to try first -- grin


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> I do not like charter schools, never have, never will. They are basically private schools operating within the confines of the public schools.
> 
> They take classroom space from the public school such as a science room, or other necessary classroom space.


How about an entire campus? My son's charter took over a fully-functioning elementary school--that public grade school seized the nearest middle school--and those public middle school kids were bumped to a vacant campus all the way across the city. Local residents were furious. Definitely some bad PR there.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cynthia, I agree. We are arguing for choice. We are arguing against force. I see you have an understanding of the issues. I thank you for your post.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow!! and I thought it was bad when my friend, who was the science teacher, lost her classroom and had to teach science from a rolling cart!! She was not happy rolling from class to class.

Parents are just duped into thinking that Charter schools are best. They are not. It is the project of the Christian Right and the Repubs to dismantle the public school system, to get rid of the Teacher's Unions, and install a for-profit school system, or make the public schools religious schools. They want to go after the UNIONS!! Whether it be the UFT, or even the USPS Unions!! They will not be happy until they dismantle every union, and the sheepies follow them and think UNIONS....B A D !!!



susanmos2000 said:


> How about an entire campus? My son's charter took over a fully-functioning elementary school--that public grade school seized the nearest middle school--and those public middle school kids were bumped to a vacant campus all the way across the city. Local residents were furious. Definitely some bad PR there.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Cynthia, I agree. We are arguing for choice. We are arguing against force. I see you have an understanding of the issues. I thank you for your post.


Choice is not what any of them want anyone to have!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I get too frustrated when computer problems arise. My DH takes on that duty and I do the laundry.


Hmmmm. That sounds like what I used to do about 45 years ago except I would do everyone's laundry if they would do all the dishes. A very low-tech trade off but ot worked for me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

From the Daily Kos The REAL War on women PLEASE READ

Why do Republicans hate women? 

"I dont know, since most of them probably had mothers and maybe even sisters and wives and some are actually female themselves. But their agenda for women and children is pure hate  it supports rape, murder, poverty, starvation, ignorance, pregnancy and slavery. Here is a list of misogynist bills introduced by Republicans in the past two weeks showing what they want for women.

1) Rape: Republicans are actually trying to redefine rape to exclude drugging a women and raping her, or getting her drunk and raping her. After a major backlash, they promised to stop. But they haven't the language is still out there.

2) More Rape. A state legislator in Georgia wants to change the legal term for victims of rape, stalking, and domestic violence to "accuser." But victims of other crimes, like robbery, would remain "victims." Apparently in Georgia if a women is raped, she isnt really  is just an annoying accuser. Which means the rapist is not really a criminal.

3) Murder. In South Dakota, Republicans proposed a bill that could make it legal to murder anyone who injures or threatens a fetus, including a doctor who provides abortion care and the mother. He denies it has anything to do with abortion so I guess it is aimed at makingit OK for a husband or boyfriend to kill his partner if he thinks she might injure the fetus- like in a car accident, or he just doesnt like her anymore.

4) Starvation. Republicans want to cut nearly a billion dollars of food and other aid to low-income pregnant women, mothers, babies, and kids. But payments to corporations to not grow food to keep prices up is still in the budget. 

5) Death. In Congress, Republicans have proposed a bill that would let hospitals allow a woman to die rather than perform an abortion necessary to save her life (so she and fetus die.)

6) Ignorance and slavery. Maryland Republicans ended all county money for a low-income kids' preschool program. Why? No need, they said. Women should really be home with the kids, not out working. They should be slaves to their husbands instead.

7) More ignorance. At the federal level, Republicans want to cut that same program, Head Start, by $1 billion. That means over 200,000 kids could lose their spots in preschool.

8) Poverty and starvation. Two-thirds of the elderly poor are women, and Republicans are taking aim at them too. A spending bill would cut funding for employment services, meals, and housing for senior citizens.

9) Sickness. Congress voted yesterday on a Republican amendment to cut all federal funding from Planned Parenthood health centers, one of the most trusted providers of basic health care and family planning in our country.

10) Barefoot and pregnant. And if that wasn't enough, Republicans are pushing to eliminate all funds for the only federal family planning program. (for humans only - Republican Dan Burton, who supports eliminating funds for family planning has introduced a bill to provide contraception for wild horses. Horses have more value to him than Americas women?).

Republicans ran on a platform of jobs and small government. But for Americas women and children their agenda is rape, murder, poverty, starvation, ignorance, pregnancy and slavery. Just what has this got to do with jobs and small government? If we dont get these people out of office and into therapy soon Americas women will all be slaves or dead."

Except for Sarah Palin, of course.

We have to vote them out, ladies!! As Huck said earlier VOTE!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Hmmmm. That sounds like what I used to do about 45 years ago except I would do everyone's laundry if they would do all the dishes. A very low-tech trade off but ot worked for me.


My DH is a computer guru. If I say something is not working right or I can't find something I filed away, he makes a deal with me. I have to cook that night. We both share in the cooking and cleaning. I love to cook, so no problem on my end. My computer gets fixed and he eats well. It's a fair trade, don't you think?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> My DH is a computer guru. If I say something is not working right or I can't find something I filed away, he makes a deal with me. I have to cook that night. We both share in the cooking and cleaning. I love to cook, so no problem on my end. My computer gets fixed and he eats well. It's a fair trade, don't you think?


Sounds good to me. I've always enjoyed trading off different chores with housemates who like one chore or another more tha I did or were better at something than i was. I spent some very constructive time showing the guys I knew how to mend their clothes, sew buttons back on and that sort of thing. A few of them even got so far a making their own socks after some elementary knitting lessons from me. In return I learned a lot about things that are supposedly male chores. I like fair trades.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right Cynthia. It is a very different economic climate now.



cynthia627 said:


> While I agree with you on shopping wisely, as I said I had 5 children to raise, you can not compare today's economy with the economy of yesteryear.
> 
> Salaries have been stagnant since the year 2000, the economy crashed in 2008 due mainly to Wall St and their antics.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is how I see it too.



Poor Purl said:


> You give her too much credit if you think her problem is organic. It's willful ignorance: no way except hers is the right way to see things or to do things. Can't argue with perfection.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the examples about Christie. Hopefully he has met his Waterloo.
'


MarilynKnits said:


> And not only do teachers have to deal with children and parents who feel they are entitled to good grades just by showing up, in NJ they are dealing in a hostile environment fomented by a bully of a governor whose children go to private schools. He is the governor who used a taxpayer funded helicopter to go to his child's sports event. Then he calls teachers greedy because they want a living wage. As for teachers unions, they were so necessary in an environment where teaching jobs were subject to political patronage. Excellent teachers were fired to make room for a political ally's child, nephew, etc. The unions and tenure protected those teachers who did not pay off one way or another for their jobs. Most people who disparage teachers would get eaten alive trying to do their jobs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the quote about how our taxes are allocated. This doesn't highlight the other many things the Federal Government provides.

Here are just some of the ways the federal government funds:

Teachers

Improving Teacher Quality State Grants: about $2.5 billion given in 2012 to increasing the number of highly qualified teachers and administrators in schools
Transition to Teaching: about $26 million in 2012 to recruit and retain highly qualified midcareer professionals for high-need schools
TEACH Grants: an estimated $118 million in 2012 to fund college students who agree to become highly-qualified teachers in schools serving students from low-income families for at least four years
Stafford Loan Forgiveness for Teachers: an estimated $130 million in 2012 to forgive federal student loan debt for those who agree to become highly-qualified teachers in schools serving students from low-income families for at least four years

Firefighters

Assistance to Firefighters Grant Program: grants for fire departments to enhance their abilities with respect to fire and fire-related hazards
Reimbursement for Firefighting on Federal Property: payments to local fire departments to reimburse their costs for fighting fires on federal property

Police

Community Policing Development: funds to advance the practice of community policing in law enforcement agencies through training and technical assistance
COPS Hiring Program: funds to hire an estimated 500-plus police officers in 2012, by paying up to 75 percent of the new recruits salaries for three years
Coordinated Tribal Assistance Solicitation: funds to hire and train police officers for federally recognized Tribal jurisdictions

What about Interstate Highways? And how many more?



BrattyPatty said:


> !


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Universities do not seem to teach it either. Sad. I say find it where you can. You cannot be identified as an intelligent person without it.



SQM said:


> Religions are not known to teach critical thinking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Oh, I don't know about that, they are very critical of any other religion, lol.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Joeysomma,
> 
> How many were anti choice until their daughter got raped and it resulted in a pregnancy?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know you will shake up Texas....and that will be fun. Yippeeee!



BrattyPatty said:


> I will make it fun, Purl!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO all education tax dollars should go through the public school system. The public school system has the mandate of educating all students. If parents elect to send their children to private schools, they are still required to support public schools.



cynthia627 said:


> I do not like charter schools, never have, never will. They are basically private schools operating within the confines of the public schools.
> 
> They take classroom space from the public school such as a science room, or other necessary classroom space. Funding for the public school has to be shared with the Charter schools.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> IMHO all education tax dollars should go through the public school system. The public school system has the mandate of educating all students. If parents elect to send their children to private schools, they are still required to support public schools.


The charter-school system is very interesting. It depends on public money and rent-free public space, but it shows a profit like a business. Kind of like Cliven Bundy, now that I think of it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just idealistic enough to believe we can muster the votes to change our country to the benefit of most of the people.

We banter tax rates around, but do we stop to consider the difference between a family under the poverty level and a billionaire? A decrease of tax breaks for one would greatly benefit the other. I'd like to see it happen.



BrattyPatty said:


> From the Daily Kos The REAL War on women PLEASE READ
> 
> Why do Republicans hate women?
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fair dinkum.



BrattyPatty said:


> My DH is a computer guru. If I say something is not working right or I can't find something I filed away, he makes a deal with me. I have to cook that night. We both share in the cooking and cleaning. I love to cook, so no problem on my end. My computer gets fixed and he eats well. It's a fair trade, don't you think?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Going to say good night, ladies. Hopefully I can see you tomorrow.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Going to say good night, ladies. Hopefully I can see you tomorrow.


Good night, Patty. I think I'm headed for bed myself.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Once again, old news, Joeysomma. I can bring up all of the clinic bombings, murderd doctors, and women who were assaulted on their way to the clinics.
Somehow pro lifers decided to play God and kill doctors.
They can never be called Pro life again, nor can any prolifer for that matter.

The top of the post you posted says This is murder. How can that particular instance be murder if the baby survived?


Once again, you make no sense.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> First of all I said at the beginning I was going to go and check -- I did, but didn't notice that it had been running for such a long time and that this wasn't the original thread. I was incorrect and stated that for your informaton you would know that if you read the post immediately after my first one when I realized I was wrong. WCK --- which is more than most do on any of the posts. I explained that and said it deserved an apology -- I honestly thought that the Liberals started the thread -- I am not a liar. I am surprised that you are so interested in defending Joey but are willing to put up with the anti Canadian posts and lies by Janeway.
> 
> That is your right too. I don't want to get into it with a fellow countryman -- so won't.
> 
> By the way, I will likely be dropping into your yarn shop -- as I understand from one of your posts. We are likely moving out your way. If you would prefer I will not tell you that I know you from this site. Which is rather a shame as we are both KP members.


I love talking about yarn, projects, techniques ... so would hope that you would feel comfortable to identify yourself if we met in person. Our extended family and friends run the spectrum of politics, ethnicity and religion. For the most part, we have discussions without getting angry or making personal digs.

Once in a while I read this thread but very rarely post, since I was told that these threads are not really meant for a discussion and it was just so much more fun to mock posters from the right. I see that hasn't changed. Joey has every right to post on the subject that she created the thread for and I do find it illogical that she be told to stop posting on that subject or take it to another thread.

Your mistake was an easy one to make, but you did infer that Joey was not truthful which is why I made the comment about apologizing to her. You acknowledged your mistake but chose not to apologize to Joey for doubting her word.

Jane has never made any anti-Canadian comments to me, in fact she has been very complementary. It's obvious that there is history between you and Jane.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I'm waking up. Good night. Good morning.



BrattyPatty said:


> Going to say good night, ladies. Hopefully I can see you tomorrow.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Joeysomma,
Your news sources for the two babies left to die at abortion clinics are biased sources. Might you find the same reports in a neutral news source?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> And let's not forget the cell phones!!! texting, taping the teacher, the classroom....well not in my classroom. All cell phones had to be put away and if I saw any, they were confiscated, brought to the principal's office, and then the parents were required to pick them up and received a lecture that having cell phones in the class was counterproductive to learning!!! believe me that did not go over well!!


My late uncle was a teacher in a New York City school. He was an older teacher, having served 5 years in the Pacific in WWII, then earning his MS in education on the GI bill. In an elementary school, teaching 5th grade, he was the only male other than the principal.

He was the designated "disciplinarian". Uncle Bob brought home yoyos, spaldeens (pink tennis ball sized hollow rubber balls used for playing stickball and stoop ball), darts, all sorts of goodies that were confiscated contraband. Back in the 50's such contraband did not have to be returned to the miscreant. And the parents supported him. They sent their children to school for an education, not to cause trouble or to play except during recess. This was in what was considered a "tough" neighborhood.

Imagine the uproar if someone like my uncle ran a school with the pampered little darlings of today. The only comment would be "Gevald!"


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Mrs. Somma,

I see we are having a busy morning. I trust we slept well and are rarin' to go. I hope your weather is more pleasant than it is in NYC, but the midwest can get pretty wild this time of year. 

What are we knitting now, Mrs. Somma? Oh, you have been spending too much time posting? Then maybe we should take out our needles today and knit rather than needling the others about abortions.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Mrs. Somma,
> 
> I see we are having a busy morning. I trust we slept well and are rarin' to go. I hope your weather is more pleasant than it is in NYC, but the midwest can get pretty wild this time of year.
> 
> What are we knitting now, Mrs. Somma? Oh, you have been spending too much time posting? Then maybe we should take out our needles today and knit rather than needling the others about abortions.


I agree, SQM--Miranda should get to work on behalf of those struggling mothers-to-be. Maybe a new set of booties apiece would convince them that the righties really care about their unborn children.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Hi Mrs. Somma,
> 
> I see we are having a busy morning. I trust we slept well and are rarin' to go. I hope your weather is more pleasant than it is in NYC, but the midwest can get pretty wild this time of year.
> 
> What are we knitting now, Mrs. Somma? Oh, you have been spending too much time posting? Then maybe we should take out our needles today and knit rather than needling the others about abortions.


 :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, SQM--Miranda should get to work on behalf of those struggling mothers-to-be. Maybe a new set of booties apiece would convince them that the righties really care about their unborn children.


is Mrs. Somma's first name Miranda? How do you know?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> is Mrs. Somma's first name Miranda? How do you know?


Actually I was thinking of Shakespeare's Miranda: Oh, brave new world....etc etc


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

I wonder if Joeysomma had never learned to paste and copy, could she have a conversation. Just copying a news source means nothing if you don't have your own comments about it included, IMO. Everyone have a nice day!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> I wonder if Joeysomma had never learned to paste and copy, could she have a conversation. Just copying a news source means nothing if you don't have your own comments about it included, IMO. Everyone have a nice day!!


You as well, Cindy. Today's going to be a scorcher!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

May nature open our eyes today. Have a nice one.



Cindy S said:


> I wonder if Joeysomma had never learned to paste and copy, could she have a conversation. Just copying a news source means nothing if you don't have your own comments about it included, IMO. Everyone have a nice day!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma
make a note of it: I cancelled my subscription to your issues long ago. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, SQM--Miranda should get to work on behalf of those struggling mothers-to-be. Maybe a new set of booties apiece would convince them that the righties really care about their unborn children.


susanmoss2000
joeysomma prefers to give the needy the boot instead of some booties.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I was thinking of Shakespeare's Miranda: Oh, brave new world....etc etc


I didn't get that either. But maybe Carmen Miranda would be appropriate, too. You know, the lady with the tootsie fruitsie hat.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You as well, Cindy. Today's going to be a scorcher!


Not here. Rain, and a high of 48. And I have places to go.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> make a note of it: I cancelled my subscription to your issues long ago. Huck


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just found this online and thought it worth adding to the abortion debate. I hope you do too.

http://www.upworthy.com/a-woman-wan...urprising-things-about-her-abortion?c=reccon1


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Posting more of your alarmist nonsense, I see.What stands out in my mind is that this woman who seemed to care so much about the fate of her son didn't call 911 immediately. She was incredibly irresponsible and IMO has no reasonable legal case to pursue.


joeysomma said:


> Baby Born Alive at Florida Abortion Facility, Staff Refuse Care
> by Steven Ertelt | WASHINGTON, DC | LIFENEWS.COM | 4/28/05 9:00 AM
> 
> Baby Born Alive at Florida Abortion Facility, Staff Refuse Care
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I just found this online and thought it worth adding to the abortion debate. I hope you do too.
> 
> http://www.upworthy.com/a-woman-wan...urprising-things-about-her-abortion?c=reccon1


It's a very interesting piece by a very courageous woman.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> From the Daily Kos The REAL War on women PLEASE READ
> 
> Why do Republicans hate women?
> 
> ...


It's beyond me how many repubs can be so opposed to abortion but still support all these other areas of the platform that are clearly ANTI-LIFE. I still maintain that these people have a wonderful way to rationalize their belief system and/or have a special ability to compartmentalize their brains.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Joeysomma,
> Your news sources for the two babies left to die at abortion clinics are biased sources. Might you find the same reports in a neutral news source?


PG, I'm not so sure the problem with the stories joey posted is solely the result of her using biased sources, though you make a very important point. IMO, there's more to it than that. I think they are very likely to have been made up by the pro-lifers in a vain attempt to further their cause, and believed and disseminated by people who are all too willing to accept these tear-jerker stories.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Name some neutral news sources, so I may search them.


How about The Christian Science Monitor, the Picayune of New Orleans, Las Vegas Journal?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> PG, I'm not so sure the problem with the stories joey posted is solely the result of her using biased sources, though you make a very important point. IMO, there's more to it than that. I think they are very likely to have been made up by the pro-lifers in a vain attempt to further their cause, and believed and disseminated by people who are all too willing to accept these tear-jerker stories.


I agree, but I wanted to give her the opportunity to seek other sources.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I just found this online and thought it worth adding to the abortion debate. I hope you do too.
> 
> http://www.upworthy.com/a-woman-wan...urprising-things-about-her-abortion?c=reccon1


Thanks for the site!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

All this story proves is that you are more of a fool than many around here already think you are. I'm sorry for you if you are so lacking in judgement as to believe and repeat some baloney about insects. If you want to get people to become "pro-lifers" you need to quote far more believable information than you have lately.

As I have said many times, I'm passionately pro-life. I am definitely not pro-choice except when it comes to the health of mother and/or child and conceptions resulting from rape or incest. HOWEVER, I am absolutely disgusted with the pro-life movement and will not do one single thing to promote it. They only baloney I swallow is the kind you put in a sandwich.

Folks, joey's posts reveal one of the more important reasons to keep fighting to protect women from the war that's being waged against them by pro-lifers and many other attacks designed to rob us of the rights we, at least in the first world, enjoy.

What's next if the pro-lifers succeed in their cause? A movement to disenfranchise women? It wouldn't surprise me one bit.. I'm sorry joey has gotten such a rise out of me and that I've responded to several of her posts, but I really do care about women's rights.


joeysomma said:


> Activist: Lives of Insects Matter More Than People Because There are More of Them
> 
> by Wesley J. Smith | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 4/28/14 1:15 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Posting more of your alarmist nonsense, I see.What stands out in my mind is that this woman who seemed to care so much about the fate of her son didn't call 911 immediately. She was incredibly irresponsible and IMO has no reasonable legal case to pursue.


I agree with you, Maid--this is a very strange case, and the woman seems a little peculiar. I did a bit of research, and here's her recounting of the "birth":

I stayed beside Rowan talking to him, telling him how strong he was being and how proud I was of him. I told him God must really want us to be together for him to make it through everything he had just been through and that Mommy was so sorry but so happy to have a chance to love him. I told him he was a strong little miracle and that I couldnt wait for him to meet his brother and sister. I just kept touching him, trying to warm him with my hands and talking to him so he would not feel any more afraid than he already must.

I hate to condemn the woman as she's obviously disturbed and upset, but the word "hypocrite" comes to mind. Who knows what she saw or thought she saw in regards to Rowan? She says he was moving and crying after the abortion, but the autopsy shows that his lungs even never filled with air for a first breath.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> I agree, but I wanted to give her the opportunity to seek other sources.


Very kind of you:thumbup:, but I don't think she will ever take that opportunity.:thumbdown:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Maid--this is a very strange case, and the woman seems a little peculiar. I did a bit of research, and here's her recounting of the "birth":
> 
> I stayed beside Rowan talking to him, telling him how strong he was being and how proud I was of him. I told him God must really want us to be together for him to make it through everything he had just been through and that Mommy was so sorry but so happy to have a chance to love him. I told him he was a strong little miracle and that I couldnt wait for him to meet his brother and sister. I just kept touching him, trying to warm him with my hands and talking to him so he would not feel any more afraid than he already must.
> 
> I hate to condemn the woman as she's obviously disturbed and upset, but the word "hypocrite" comes to mind. Who knows what she saw or thought she saw in regards to Rowan? She says he was moving and crying after the abortion, but the autopsy shows that his lungs even never filled with air for a first breath.


Good grief!! That woman upsets me even more now. I know people do incredibly, terminally stupid things and that woman proves the point, if it really needs to be proven yet again.

I'm heading for the kitchen. Gotta make some potato salad and calm down.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> How about The Christian Science Monitor, the Picayune of New Orleans, Las Vegas Journal?


Or the Associated Press, or CNN?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good grief!! That woman upsets me even more now. I know people do incredibly, terminally stupid and that woman proves the point, if it really needs to be proven yet again.
> 
> I'm heading for the kitchen. Gotta make some potato salad and calm down.


Sorry for upsetting you, Maid...the salad sounds delicious, though!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Or the Associated Press, or CNN?


She would see them as radical. I tried to give more "appealing" sources.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Same to you.



Cindy S said:


> I wonder if Joeysomma had never learned to paste and copy, could she have a conversation. Just copying a news source means nothing if you don't have your own comments about it included, IMO. Everyone have a nice day!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here in AZ may hit 100 degrees Farenheit and stay there for several months this weekend or soon after. But mornings are beautiful. Shade and a warm breeze make all the difference. And air conditioning is everywhere. If you like it warm and dry, this is the place to be. Beautiful mountains all around within driving distance offering cooler temperatures too.



susanmos2000 said:


> You as well, Cindy. Today's going to be a scorcher!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmoss2000
> joeysomma prefers to give the needy the boot instead of some booties.


 :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't get that either. But maybe Carmen Miranda would be appropriate, too. You know, the lady with the tootsie fruitsie hat.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Posting more of your alarmist nonsense, I see.What stands out in my mind is that this woman who seemed to care so much about the fate of her son didn't call 911 immediately. She was incredibly irresponsible and IMO has no reasonable legal case to pursue.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Here in AZ may hit 100 degrees Farenheit and stay there for several months this weekend or soon after. But mornings are beautiful. Shade and a warm breeze make all the difference. And air conditioning is everywhere. If you like it warm and dry, this is the place to be. Beautiful mountains all around within driving distance offering cooler temperatures too.


Oh, dame, you are so lucky. It has been raining here since Friday and very windy too. The forecast for today is rain mixed with snow. I'm glad I did my errands yesterday. Tomorrow I will be in sunny Texas with temps in the high 70's. I don't have cowboy boots or a stetson. Do you think I will stand out as the 'tourist'?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Biased website? What was the deformity of the baby? That little detail was left out.


Not really..."incompatible with life" most commonly means anencephaly (only a brain stem) and renal agenesis (missing or undeveloped kidneys and lungs). These conditions are always terminal--usually within minutes of snipping the umbilical cord. Even some Catholic hospitals will terminate a pregnancy for a diagnosis like this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is the true face of the debate.



Poor Purl said:


> It's a very interesting piece by a very courageous woman.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Folks, this Rowan story is a hoax. If you look it up, there are no sources for it besides right wing groups against abortion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As I remember, Republican women helped create and support the right to choice in the beginning. Of course that was before the men got involved. Now it seems they've all sold their souls.



alcameron said:


> It's beyond me how many repubs can be so opposed to abortion but still support all these other areas of the platform that are clearly ANTI-LIFE. I still maintain that these people have a wonderful way to rationalize their belief system and/or have a special ability to compartmentalize their brains.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> PG, I'm not so sure the problem with the stories joey posted is solely the result of her using biased sources, though you make a very important point. IMO, there's more to it than that. I think they are very likely to have been made up by the pro-lifers in a vain attempt to further their cause, and believed and disseminated by people who are all too willing to accept these tear-jerker stories.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put MIB.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good grief!! That woman upsets me even more now. I know people do incredibly, terminally stupid things and that woman proves the point, if it really needs to be proven yet again.
> 
> I'm heading for the kitchen. Gotta make some potato salad and calm down.


You're such a good person. Enjoy the potato salad. And share recipes whenever you feel like it. I cook for one (me) and need inspiration. My DH is a hamburger, hot dog, pizza kind of guy. He cooks for one too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

PBS?



Poor Purl said:


> Or the Associated Press, or CNN?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good choices PG.



peacegoddess said:


> She would see them as radical. I tried to give more "appealing" sources.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Folks, this Rowan story is a hoax. If you look it up, there are no sources for it besides right wing groups against abortion.


Actually it does seem to be for real--although the right-to-lifers have of course twisted the facts to suit themselves (copy of the autopsy report below).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"Incompatible with life" in physician in attendance opinion after 3 days of testing is detailed enough for me. Nothing is enough for you.



joeysomma said:


> Biased website? What was the deformity of the baby? That little detail was left out.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Biased website? What was the deformity of the baby? That little detail was left out.


I helped you out my doing a search and found this. If you read down about seven paragraphs you find the part describing the abnormalities.

Home > News > Columnists > Steve Blow

A pregnancy, an abortion and a story to tell

When Nicole Stewart of Dallas and her husband learned about their babys multiple abnormalities, they decided an abortion was the right thing to do.

[email protected]

Published: 18 January 2014 10:16 PM

Updated: 19 January 2014 12:44 PM

Talking openly about an abortion is rare. Talking openly about your late-term abortion is even more so. Talking openly on a performance stage about your late-term abortion is 

Well, it may be something that only Nicole Stewart has ever done.

It certainly wasnt her plan when the performance was scheduled. I thought Id be telling happy, funny pregnancy stories, said the 34-year-old resident of Dallas Lakewood area.

Nicole is the founder of Oral Fixation, a local theater series featuring true-life storytelling. Each show is loosely themed on a figure of speech. And last spring, Nicole was so overjoyed at being pregnant that she picked Bun in the Oven for the start of Oral Fixations third season in October.

But happy and funny were not to be.

She and her husband went in for the routine first sonogram at 20 weeks of pregnancy. We went just to find out the sex of the baby, she said, and we found out so much more.

The sonogram revealed a number of abnormalities in the baby boy. More tests followed. Doctors brought up termination of the pregnancy. And Nicole was devastated. This was the hardest thing I ever dealt with in my whole life, she said.

Ultimately, an MRI confirmed the worst. The entire brain was abnormal, she said. Another sonogram showed that fluid was building up in the brain and lungs. The baby was going to stop being able to swallow and essentially drown.

After much conversation and consultation, the couple decided on an abortion. Nicole was about 22 weeks along.

This was last June. And it so happened that at the very time, the Texas Legislature was debating a bill to forbid such an abortion. It would move the time limit from 24 to 20 weeks.

Not knowing much about the political process, Nicole was panicked that the law might be passed and take effect immediately. I was already under such an incredible amount of stress, she said.

She learned that it would take effect later. But still, the timing was stunning to her. On the day of her preliminary visit to the abortion clinic, she listened to a live feed of state Sen. Wendy Davis filibuster.

The moment I clicked on that live stream, she was talking about me. She was describing my situation, Nicole said. She was talking about women who go in for their standard 20-week sonogram and find out that the fetus is abnormal.

By now, we only talk of Davis filibuster as a legislative tactic and political springboard. But for Nicole, its still all about the substance of Davis words that day.

The main reason I have told my story is that I dont think a majority of people understand why a woman would want to or need to have an abortion after 20 weeks, she said.

Thats really all I care about getting out there  that this is not an irresponsible decision. Its not a decision against life. Its a decision that is medically driven and really should be between a doctor, her patient and the husband  period.

The new Texas law does create an exemption to the 20-week ban for severe fetal abnormality, but Nicole is concerned that the government gets to define that rather than doctors and patients.

The Texas ban is based on the argument that a fetus can feel pain after 20 weeks. Thats an issue still at play in federal courts  including the U.S. Supreme Court last week. But its a settled matter in Nicoles mind.

The care that I received at the clinic was such that I was never in pain, so I trust that the baby wasnt either, she said. An injection had stopped the babys heart the day before the abortion.

Nicole shudders at being forced to carry a dying baby to full term. Every day that I had that baby inside me, knowing that he didnt have a chance for a happy, healthy life, was a very, very sad day. Every day, every second. It was heartbreaking. I cant even imagine having to go weeks or months longer.

Even now, even after that public performance of her story and seeing it spread far on YouTube, she has to pause at times, close her eyes and steel herself to repeat the details. But she feels an obligation.

The whole purpose for me of personal storytelling is to be as boldly transparent as possible so that were in true communication with one another, she said.

Im not a political person. I dont keep up with politics. I dont engage in arguments about politics. But what I can do is tell the truth about whats happening in my life. Thats why I told my story.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hopefully so. You don't want to fit in too well in Texas. (My prejudice is showing.) A gorgeous red head is welcome everywhere.



BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, dame, you are so lucky. It has been raining here since Friday and very windy too. The forecast for today is rain mixed with snow. I'm glad I did my errands yesterday. Tomorrow I will be in sunny Texas with temps in the high 70's. I don't have cowboy boots or a stetson. Do you think I will stand out as the 'tourist'?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

These copy and pastes are getting more pathetic each time.

Let's talk about the woman who was visiting Ireland. She was 4 months pregnant. She was having severe pain and went to the hospital. She was miscarrying. The husband begged the doctor to save his wife. The doctor refused. In order to do that he would have to abort the fetus. Abortion is illegal In Ireland.
Hours passed and the mother's health was declining. The husband pleaded some more to the doctor to save his wife.
Again he refused. 
The wife died because amniotic fluid poisoned her bloodstream. The fetus was dead at birth.
One life could have been spared if the doctor would have made the choice to do so. Having a dead fetus take priority over an otherwise healthy woman is abominable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Here in AZ may hit 100 degrees Farenheit and stay there for several months this weekend or soon after. But mornings are beautiful. Shade and a warm breeze make all the difference. And air conditioning is everywhere. If you like it warm and dry, this is the place to be. Beautiful mountains all around within driving distance offering cooler temperatures too.


damemary
I could live on Mt. Lemmon. It is usually cool up there,


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> "Incompatible with life" in physician in attendance opinion after 3 days of testing is detailed enough for me. Nothing is enough for you.


No, it isn't. And these cases will continue to occur until medical technology has advanced to the point that full brain transplants are possible. I know at least one righty who'd benefit from this... :hunf:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> These copy and pastes are getting more pathetic each time.
> 
> Let's talk about the woman who was visiting Ireland. She was 4 months pregnant. She was having severe pain and went to the hospital. She was miscarrying. The husband begged the doctor to save his wife. The doctor refused. In order to do that he would have to abort the fetus. Abortion is illegal In Ireland.
> Hours passed and the mother's health was declining. The husband pleaded some more to the doctor to save his wife.
> ...


Bratty Patty
I call that murder and is not an isolated case. Fortunately women have learned who follows the hypocratic oath and who does not and avoid the actually uncaring Doctors.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I just found this online and thought it worth adding to the abortion debate. I hope you do too.
> 
> http://www.upworthy.com/a-woman-wan...urprising-things-about-her-abortion?c=reccon1


aw9358
THANK YOU.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They have a town called Summer Haven with lovely homes in the woods. I love it too.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I could live on Mt. Lemmon. It is usually cool up there,


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sad place to visit when pregnant. I'm so sad to hear these tales where philosophy/religion stands in the way of medical care. Woman's Choice.



BrattyPatty said:


> These copy and pastes are getting more pathetic each time.
> 
> Let's talk about the woman who was visiting Ireland. She was 4 months pregnant. She was having severe pain and went to the hospital. She was miscarrying. The husband begged the doctor to save his wife. The doctor refused. In order to do that he would have to abort the fetus. Abortion is illegal In Ireland.
> Hours passed and the mother's health was declining. The husband pleaded some more to the doctor to save his wife.
> ...


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry, I missed that.


so what do you think?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are reading the posts, and doing research. That is good.
> 
> I am cutting and pasting as you say. I do not know if they are all true.


Then why not take a few moments of research to find out? If you're really committed to the anti-abortion cause you'd realize that posting a false or misleading story is of no benefit.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

cynthia627 said:


> Wow!! and I thought it was bad when my friend, who was the science teacher, lost her classroom and had to teach science from a rolling cart!! She was not happy rolling from class to class.
> 
> Parents are just duped into thinking that Charter schools are best. They are not. It is the project of the Christian Right and the Repubs to dismantle the public school system, to get rid of the Teacher's Unions, and install a for-profit school system, or make the public schools religious schools. They want to go after the UNIONS!! Whether it be the UFT, or even the USPS Unions!! They will not be happy until they dismantle every union, and the sheepies follow them and think UNIONS....B A D !!!


The public school system is failing the children. All you have to do is look at the US's standing in the world regarding education. Charter schools give parents that don't have the money to send their children to private schools the ability to place them in an environment that is better than what the public schools offer in their areas. Not all charter schools are good, but there are many that are. The parents should be able to choose the best for their children. What is there to be afraid of, that charter schools will actually teach the kids? That they will become a definite positive alternative to the old failing system?If you want to keep your kids in public school then by all means do so, but don't prevent other parents from choosing an alternative.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, it isn't. And these cases will continue to occur until medical technology has advanced to the point that full brain transplants are possible. I know at least one righty who'd benefit from this... :hunf:


ROFLMAO Thanks, Susan


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's another case that received a huge amount of coverage here. I don't know whether it's the same one referred to earlier. I hope people will recognise the BBC as a relatively unbiased source.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-20321741


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I already know you do not like the websites.
> 
> If you are smart, you will find something wrong with the statements they make and provide a website to prove your point.


So Joey why do you not engage in a back and forth about your posts?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, dame, you are so lucky. It has been raining here since Friday and very windy too. The forecast for today is rain mixed with snow. I'm glad I did my errands yesterday. Tomorrow I will be in sunny Texas with temps in the high 70's. I don't have cowboy boots or a stetson. Do you think I will stand out as the 'tourist'?


Send the rain out west, please, please please. It's a beautiful, warm sunny day here and what we really need is a couple months of heavy rain. So I'm having a kind of love-hate relationship with the weather today.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, dame, you are so lucky. It has been raining here since Friday and very windy too. The forecast for today is rain mixed with snow. I'm glad I did my errands yesterday. Tomorrow I will be in sunny Texas with temps in the high 70's. I don't have cowboy boots or a stetson. Do you think I will stand out as the 'tourist'?


Send the rain out west, please, please please. It's a beautiful, warm sunny day here and what we really need is a couple months of heavy rain. So I'm having a kind of love-hate relationship with the weather today.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

One of the most obvious things the so-called pro-lifers neglect to say is that the vast majority of women who choose to have an abortion don't make that choice lightly. The number of women who supposedly waltz into the office of their friendly neighborhood abortionist are very, very few. There are hardly any women anywhere who go and give a celebratory party after their abortion. Abortion, no matter what any particular beliefs any one woman has, is not a choice a woman makes lightly. 

I can hardly begin to say how outrageous the idea of women having abortions for convenience or as a method of birth control is to me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love talking about yarn, projects, techniques ... so would hope that you would feel comfortable to identify yourself if we met in person. Our extended family and friends run the spectrum of politics, ethnicity and religion. For the most part, we have discussions without getting angry or making personal digs.
> 
> Once in a while I read this thread but very rarely post, since I was told that these threads are not really meant for a discussion and it was just so much more fun to mock posters from the right. I see that hasn't changed. Joey has every right to post on the subject that she created the thread for and I do find it illogical that she be told to stop posting on that subject or take it to another thread.
> 
> ...


----------------------
There certainly is- not sure what started her rantings -- no need to get into it. I am well aware that she baits me and I should not allow myself to answer. I wish I had handled it better but I am human and she oversteps so often.

nevertheless -- I definitely made a mistake - about the thread and admitted it as soon as I realized it and apologized. Worse things than that have happened on these threads -- I am being honest. I read quite a few of Joey's posts on women's rights- which is a different matter completely from my belief about what should be women's rights. I am not interested in fighting about it -- but I am also not interested in pretending I will ever in a million years agree with her. Some of her posts are very far out -- some are reasonable- not one have I agreed with. I read one of her 
posts recently and I didn't agree or believe a bit of it. So, I don't read any more of her posts -- it is as simple as that. If I wrote what I believe I doubt that anyone on the right would read or care about what I think - and certainly I would be attacked by those on the right -- I really don't see where I overstepped.

As a matter of fact I read the post on the 'right ' thread yesterday where the "leader" who is not able to be on KP But constantly gives advice and it seems from where I sit - still 'runs' the thread , has given orders to one of the members that they are not to speak to us or acknowledge us. So I will not tell them, as I did two nights ago -- that I hoped they all would be safe. Or answer or voice my opinion. I also cancelled my answer to Jane's post -- she got under my skin again and I will try once more to stay away from her.

These Political sites are used by people who strongly agree to disagree. I really don't fit into that so much. For one thing I am a Canadian - I have my opinion, hard earned -about what I believe about a woman's choice. I don't think abortion is necessarily a great thing, but I do believe that it is up to each person to have the right to choice. I doubt men would give up that choice if the shoe was on the other foot. I don't like to have Preachers decide what a woman must do.

I believe l00% that women should be able to make their own choice. I would never ever have had an abortion, It is something I would not have chosen -I was raised a Baptist and I doubt there would be ever a choice like that for me or my sister -However, I have never been young, and single - with no income, or place to live and have never found myself pregnant nor have I been raped and found myself pregnant. I just feel -- who am I to judge someones elses choices . However if a woman feels she wants an abortion, and is in a situation where she honestly feels she must choose to have an abortion -- it is not something I would find fault with.

It is the Choice - No one chooses those kind of choices for men -- why should women be once again treated like second class citizens and be insulted when she should have the right to do what she feels she must with her own body.

-------------------------------I am aware that others don't agree with us -- but I will not change my mind so really not much point in reading all of Joey's posts about her opinions -- which she has a right to have even though I do not agree with her beliefs at all.
------------
I will definitely drop in and see you as I think you live in the place my son and family are moving to and if things work out as we hope - we will likely move there too. I love that area. I like the weather, the early springs, the lack of bitter cold and we do not want to be too far from our Son and family. I will pm you to confirm where you live although I think I am correct. They are preparing to sell their home here, have looked at houses there and it looks like they will be going this summer. We will follow (health of dh allowing) sometime after Sept. I would definitely like to meet you as I love creating and especially this past 4 years I have been knitting a lot. If you are interested in what I have done over my lifetime - check out the link below the workshop link, below my post.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> One of the most obvious things the so-called pro-lifers neglect to say is that the vast majority of women who choose to have an abortion don't make that choice lightly. The number of women who supposedly waltz into the office of their friendly neighborhood abortionist are very, very few. There are hardly any women anywhere who go and give a celebratory party after their abortion. Abortion, no matter what any particular beliefs any one woman has, is not a choice a woman makes lightly.
> 
> I can hardly begin to say how outrageous the idea of women having abortions for convenience or as a method of birth control is to me.


MaidInBedlam
Volunteer as an Escort to Women trying to enter an Aborton Clinic and you find NONE who take terminating a pregnancy lightly. It always is a horrendous decision. Many of them are
from very religious families and that makes it even more difficult since they have no support. Have seen women having an Abortion and marching the following week in a Pro-Life Rally. Have to keep up appearances. My Heart goes out to them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> She would see them as radical. I tried to give more "appealing" sources.


Gee, I think of CNN as right-leaning but, unlike Fox, with nonfiction news, and AP? Oh, well, you're probably right.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Gee, I think of CNN as right-leaning but, unlike Fox, with nonfiction news, and AP? Oh, well, you're probably right.


I think CNN has become more right-leaning, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Folks, this Rowan story is a hoax. If you look it up, there are no sources for it besides right wing groups against abortion.


Now, that's interesting. Not surprising, but interesting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well put MIB.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> PBS?


Heavens to Betsy! PBS? You may as well suggest the Daily Kos. (Even when the chairman was a Repub, the right complained that it was left-leaning. I think what that meant is that it refused to air stories that were made up.)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You Wont Believe What a Twin Who Survived Abortion Says in a Letter to the Abortion Doctor


This is a particularly inane little story, Joey. Even the most ardent anti-abortionists are usually willing to permit it when the mother-to-be is facing serious risks to her health--a thirteen-year old carrying twins would certainly seem to fall in that category. These posts of yours show why Roe vs Wade has survived despite unrelenting legal assaults. Your crowd would force women to give birth under any and all circumstances--and Americans know it.

PS--just when did club feet become associated with fetal trauma? It's a birth defect that's present from Day 1.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I think CNN has become more right-leaning, too.


CNN...Conservative News Network
ABC...Always Been Conservative


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Not to change the subject BUT no one has remarked on the gems falling out of the mouth of sarah palin. Even my warped mind could not come up with the comparison of waterboarding to baptismal. Is there something I don't know about getting baptized? 

Maybe sarah palin says these things to get some media attention. Does she believe what she is saying? My dear friend's son was her across-the-street neighbor and said she was a nice person. I think she is considered hot by GOP men.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not to change the subject BUT no one has remarked on the gems falling out of the mouth of sarah palin. Even my warped mind could not come up with the comparison of waterboarding to baptismal. Is there something I don't know about getting baptized?
> 
> Maybe sarah palin says these things to get some media attention. Does she believe what she is saying? My dear friend's son was her across-the-street neighbor and said she was a nice person. I think she is considered hot by GOP men.


Do you have an unbiased source for this?


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Do you have an unbiased source for this?


Of course, totally unbiased - Daily KOS.

Anyway, it is impossible to find any news source that isn't biased. Name one and you get tonight's point.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

@joeysmomma....your story sounds made up. First of all did you ever consider why or how a 13 yr old became pregnant in the first place?? Rape, incest come to mind??? Why would any responsible adult encourage a 13 yr old to carry a set of twins? And how can a doctor miss twins when it is required that an ultrasound be done, and after the abortion the parts are counted (I know gruesome).

As to the club foot, that did not happen due to the abortion. There is a congenital predisposition to have a child born with club feet, and it also can be due to the positioning of the child in the womb. It can also be present with other congenital malformations.

My cousin has Down's Syndrome and had 2 club feet which had to be repaired so he could walk.



susanmos2000 said:


> This is a particularly inane little story, Joey. Even the most ardent anti-abortionists are usually willing to permit it when the mother-to-be is facing serious risks to her health--a thirteen-year old carrying twins would certainly seem to fall in that category. These posts of yours show why Roe vs Wade has survived despite unrelenting legal assaults. Your crowd would force women to give birth under any and all circumstances--and Americans know it.
> 
> PS--just when did club feet become associated with fetal trauma? It's a birth defect that's present from Day 1.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Amazing the stories being told by the Right Wingers. Will they never learn that the rest of us are getting farther and farther away from them? Who of sound mind would want to be near them.

Some digging is in order to find out from whom Mr. Racist Sterling wants to keep information about with whom his Mistress keeps company. Must be a bunch of business people who think just like him. The Kochs perhaps?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Of course, totally unbiased - Daily KOS.
> 
> Anyway, it is impossible to find any news source that isn't biased. Name one and you get tonight's point.


Tongue out of cheek
Of course, she said laughingly . . .


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Amazing the stories being told by the Right Wingers. Will they never learn that the rest of us are getting farther and farther away from them? Who of sound mind would want to be near them.
> 
> Some digging is in order to find out from whom Mr. Racist Sterling wants to keep information about with whom his Mistress keeps company. Must be a bunch of business people who think just like him. The Kochs perhaps?


I miss Cooke. She would have had the scoop in a second.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Not to change the subject BUT no one has remarked on the gems falling out of the mouth of sarah palin. Even my warped mind could not come up with the comparison of waterboarding to baptismal. Is there something I don't know about getting baptized?
> 
> Maybe sarah palin says these things to get some media attention. Does she believe what she is saying? My dear friend's son was her across-the-street neighbor and said she was a nice person. I think she is considered hot by GOP men.


SQM
Sarah wants attention? Really? She does not want it, she craves it. After McCain selected her she was called HOT by many guys on some blogs. Must have all been blokes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> Sarah wants attention? Really? She does not want it, she craves it. After McCain selected her she was called HOT by many guys on some blogs. Must have all been blokes.


The male newscasters are the worst with Chris Matthews leading the pack. He salivates over her. I guess a gun-tottin', former sports announcer is very appealing to some people of both genders I would think.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You Wont Believe What a Twin Who Survived Abortion Says in a Letter to the Abortion Doctor
> 
> by Steven Ertelt | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 4/29/14 3:43 PM
> 
> ...


This sounds like a rehash of the story of the British actress, Roberta Taylor. She played Gina Gold in the Bill. She was born in 1948 but she should have been a twin. Her mother had a back alley abortion that resulted in the twin being aborted but not Gina. In 1948 there were no ultra sounds and twins were found by X-ray, which is very unsafe for the mother and baby. Gina's mother did not go to a doctor, she knew she was pregnant. There were very few legal abortions, performed on strict medical grounds, and these were almost impossible to arrange. The mother did what women had to do then, she went to a back alley for the procedure. I know it sounds like fiction, but it is true, it is well documented. It would occur with fraternal twins rather than identical twins. It could be said to be similar to twins having different fathers and yes that is possible. Two eggs were fertilised not twins from one egg splitting into two embryos.

But the main questions remain unanswered. Why was a 13 year old girl pregnant and was the male responsible gaoled for sex with an underaged minor?

Are the postings from this poster the result of genuine internet research or are they just copied from a list or lists handed out by the heads of certain religious sects? To be honest I think the latter is more likely to be the case.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Reading Sarah Palin's pathetic attempts for attention is like reading ms cut&paste. Not worth the time of day IMO



SQM said:


> Not to change the subject BUT no one has remarked on the gems falling out of the mouth of sarah palin. Even my warped mind could not come up with the comparison of waterboarding to baptismal. Is there something I don't know about getting baptized?
> 
> Maybe sarah palin says these things to get some media attention. Does she believe what she is saying? My dear friend's son was her across-the-street neighbor and said she was a nice person. I think she is considered hot by GOP men.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too. A great researcher gone.



SQM said:


> I miss Cooke. She would have had the scoop in a second.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> This sounds like a rehash of the story of the British actress, Roberta Taylor. She played Gina Gold in the Bill. She was born in 1948 but she should have been a twin. Her mother had a back alley abortion that resulted in the twin being aborted but not Gina. In 1948 there were no ultra sounds and twins were found by X-ray, which is very unsafe for the mother and baby. Gina's mother did not go to a doctor, she knew she was pregnant. There were very few legal abortions, performed on strict medical grounds, and these were almost impossible to arrange. The mother did what women had to do then, she went to a back alley for the procedure. I know it sounds like fiction, but it is true, it is well documented. It would occur with fraternal twins rather than identical twins. It could be said to be similar to twins having different fathers and yes that is possible. Two eggs were fertilised not twins from one egg splitting into two embryos.
> 
> But the main questions remain unanswered. Why was a 13 year old girl pregnant and was the male responsible gaoled for sex with an underaged minor?
> 
> Are the postings from this poster the result of genuine internet research or are they just copied from a list or lists handed out by the heads of certain religious sects? To be honest I think the latter is more likely to be the case.


The latter is definitely the case. They all, or almost all, emanate from www.lifenews.com , and they go back years, sometimes decades.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> The male newscasters are the worst with Chris Matthews leading the pack. He salivates over her. I guess a gun-tottin', former sports announcer is very appealing to some people of both genders I would think.


Makes me throw up.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Do you have an unbiased source for this?


There is video in which Palin plainly says she calls water-boarding "baptism for terrorists." No cutting, no editing. She say that and two or three other inanities in the same sentence.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Has anyone been following the case of brain-dead Jahi McMath? Here's a summary:

"Family of 'brain-dead' Jahi McMath say teen is showing signs of life as they blast state's report on hospital's handling of her case as 'BS'

The family of a 13-year-old Oakland girl who was declared 'brain-dead' more than three months ago following complications after a routine tonsil surgery say the girl is showing signs of life now that she's been moved from the hospital that released her body to the coroner's office in early January. 

Additionally, the family has slammed a state report that determined that the Children's Hospital Oakland - with which the family of Jahi McMath fought in court over whether to take the girl off of life support - complied with medical regulatory standards in its handling of Jahi's case.
Family members now say that while Jahi remains unconscious, she looks healthy and has been moving her head and legs on a regular basis.

In an interview with San Francisco Chronicle, Jahi's uncle Omari Sealy claims the teen tosses and turns in her hospital bed and has signaled that she is aware of what is going on around her. 

Sealy claims his niece will turn in the direction of those who come to visit her in her hospital bed, which indicates that she's aware of what's going on around her.
'She moves so much, she can turn on her side,' he told the paper. 'They have to keep her bed rails up. They're afraid she could fall out of bed.'

However, medical experts say movements like that is not uncommon of people who are brain-dead - they say it is a product of muscle and spinal reflexes responding to the mechanical supports attached to their bodies.

The medical community believes that brain-dead people are not alive, and that a brain-dead person can survive on machines for several months but their condition ultimately will deteriorate.

'She definitely knows where she is and that we're present,' Sealy said. 'One of the misconceptions out there is that she's deteriorating or is going to deteriorate over time. But her skin looks better than mine.

Doctors had told the family that as Jahi's condition continues to deteriorate, her skin would lose much of its complexion. 

On Thursday, a report compiled by the California Department of Public Health concluded that the Children's Hospital Oakland met regulatory standards in its handling of Jahi's case - a conclusion the girl's family and the attorney that represent them do not accept.

In a series of tweets, Sealy dismissed the report as 'BS' and said the CDPH never interviewed the family.
'The State never interviewed the family who was THERE to witness Jahi bleeding to "CA brain death" & there is no answer why she bled?' Sealey wrote. 'What's done in the dark, will come to light.'

The state would not comment specifically on the girl's case, but issued a generic statement to the San Jose Mercury News saying that Jahi's case was reviewed in response to a complaint issued about her care."

I'm not sure what to make of this, to be honest. The family really seems to believe that the girl will recover, and I really sympathize with that. On the other hand, the state has already issued a death certificate for the girl, and when the family tried to hire an ambulance they had an awful time. Company after company refused, claiming that legally they couldn't transport dead bodies.

What say you gals about all this?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> There is video in which Palin plainly says she calls water-boarding "baptism for terrorists." No cutting, no editing. She say that and two or three other inanities in the same sentence.


Yeah, I know, I was being facetious . .


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Has anyone been following the case of brain-dead Jahi McMath? Here's a summary:
> 
> "Family of 'brain-dead' Jahi McMath say teen is showing signs of life as they blast state's report on hospital's handling of her case as 'BS'
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for the family. They are so desperate to hang on to their daughter that they grasp at straws to convince themselves that she is "getting better." The sad thing is that, if their wish were to come true and she somehow woke up, she'd be so brain damaged that it would be no life at all.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I feel sorry for the family. They are so desperate to hang on to their daughter that they grasp at straws to convince themselves that she is "getting better." The sad thing is that, if their wish were to come true and she somehow woke up, she'd be so brain damaged that it would be no life at all.


Yes, I agree...it's terribly sad. I'm not sure what I feel should be done. The family believes so strongly that she'll get well it would be like murder to them to take her off life support once and for all...but too there's absolutely no hope. Brain death isn't the same as a coma or a vegetative state--it means no brain activity at all, that every one of someone's brain cells is literally dead.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Designer. and let me add that you have nothing to apologize for about making an easy mistake about who started this topic, or anything else about your participation in any topic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd call it a case of an idiot looking for soundbytes to get coverage.



sumpleby said:


> There is video in which Palin plainly says she calls water-boarding "baptism for terrorists." No cutting, no editing. She say that and two or three other inanities in the same sentence.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RE what's going on now, I can talk myself into or out of either side. Time will ultimately tell.

Personally, I think the problem arose because the medical establishment did not develop trust with the family. Maybe little things in the beginning that made them feel disrespected. Then the tragedy of a healthy young woman in for routine surgery who worsens gradually over several days into a coma. The family reports problems to be told everything is okay.

The family came to mistrust everything the medical community said, and they came to rely on their hopes rather than medical science.

Ultimately I see this as a failure of the medical community. What went wrong with the surgery? Why was it not corrected in several days?And why did they lose communication with the patient's family?

These are my thoughts. I have no conclusions.



susanmos2000 said:


> Has anyone been following the case of brain-dead Jahi McMath? Here's a summary:
> 
> "Family of 'brain-dead' Jahi McMath say teen is showing signs of life as they blast state's report on hospital's handling of her case as 'BS'
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> RE what's going on now, I can talk myself into or out of either side. Time will ultimately tell.
> 
> Personally, I think the problem arose because the medical establishment did not develop trust with the family. Maybe little things in the beginning that made them feel disrespected. Then the tragedy of a healthy young woman in for routine surgery who worsens gradually over several days into a coma. The family reports problems to be told everything is okay.
> 
> ...


As I understand it, the whole thing happened very suddenly. The surgery went OK and the girl returned to full consciousness, but then a massive bleed began and interrupted the flow to her brain.

I do agree that lack of communication plays a big part in all this. It kind of reminds me of the Henrietta Lacks case, where researchers didn't bother to tell the family what they were up to and/or were deliberately evasive. Has anyone ever sat down with Jahi's family and tried to explain, shown them scans of the girl's brain, etc etc? My guess is no.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I have followed this case from the beginning. Can you imagine your child going to the hospital for a "simple" tonsillectomy and ending up like this? The thing I found really lacking was a good explanation of why the massive bleeding occurred, but I know the investigation revealed no malpractice. I think the parents are in denial that Jahi is dead because her body is still there and "breathing." I think they'll soon see that Jahi isn't really "there" and will do what has to be done.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have followed this case from the beginning. Can you imagine your child going to the hospital for a "simple" tonsillectomy and ending up like this? The thing I found really lacking was a good explanation of why the massive bleeding occurred, but I know the investigation revealed no malpractice. I think the parents are in denial that Jahi is dead because her body is still there and "breathing." I think they'll soon see that Jahi isn't really "there" and will do what has to be done.


Yes, I think they will too...sadly. Apparently brain-dead bodies deteriorate over time, and I don't suppose Jahi will be an exception to this. It's an absolutely ghastly thought, but maybe the family needs to witness this for themselves to finally understand that their daughter is gone.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> The male newscasters are the worst with Chris Matthews leading the pack. He salivates over her. I guess a gun-tottin', former sports announcer is very appealing to some people of both genders I would think.


SQM
I watch Christ Matthews and have never heard him praise Sarah Palin. What am I missing?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> RE what's going on now, I can talk myself into or out of either side. Time will ultimately tell.
> 
> Personally, I think the These are my thoughts. I have no conclusions.


damemary
is she dead or alive? Coroners get dead bodies (hopefully) only.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Have we not learned yet that any surgery has risks? There is a reason why Physicians have to pay such high Insurance Premiums, particularly Surgeons and OBGYNs.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I watch Christ Matthews and have never heard him praise Sarah Palin. What am I missing?


You are missing the Chris Matthew Show.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is an opinion piece. But I do have to agree with the writer, He may have been a racist, but his private conversation was no reason for the punishment given. If his actions were the reason for taking his ownership rights away, it should have been done long ago. Not his private conversation.
> 
> Of Donald Sterling's Racism and the Rise of Thought crime


I actually agree with you up to a point. There's no question that Sterling is an awful hateful old bigot, but in a democracy even these folks should be allowed to speak their minds. And sponsors have a right to drop them and whatever organizations they own in response, of course. Fans certainly have the right to boycott, employees and/or players have (or should have) the right to refuse to perform, and committees should be permitted to eject these bigoted guys and gals.

BUT (here it comes) from what I understand the NBA isn't a democracy--it's more like a private club. People (owners, players, coaches, referees) sign away some of their rights when they join, and I assume they do so knowingly. By signing on the dotted line these folks are agreeing to be fined for unbecoming behavior, to sell if they are ordered to do so, and in general to dance to the tune set by the organization. I read in some news item today that the NBA functions as judge, jury, and executioner--whether that's the right way to manage this or any other private organization I simply don't know.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sterling has also given millions of dollars to minority causes which is why he was going to be feted by the NAACP. He seems like a complex personality.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sterling has also given millions of dollars to minority causes which is why he was going to be feted by the NAACP. He seems like a complex personality.


Maybe he's becoming a little senile? Or, more likely, he can tolerate and even be fond of this individual or that but still despise the groups as a whole. A lot of bigots seem to operate that way ("I'm no racist. My best friend is ----- [fill in the blank] " ). It almost seems like doublethink to me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Another opinion piece.
> 
> Kareem Abdul-Jabbar: Welcome to the Finger-Wagging Olympics
> 
> ...


This is a very good article from KAJ. It places the NBA in a rather hypocritical light. They have known since the 1980's, when Sterling bought the team, that he is a bigot. After buying the team and interviewing potential coaches he asked one "I want to know why you think you can coach these n.....s? Sterling didn't become one overnight. Why did they wait so long to bring up the fact Sterling is a bigot? The decision seems a tad harsh in view of that fact. OK ban him for life from the NBA, games and practices. Does the NBA really have to right and authority to take away a person's business or sell it out from under them?

The one thing I haven't heard is any player stating that he was at the receiving end of any bigotry from Sterling. I'm curious to hear if the players and or staff were subjected to Sterling's rants. He's owned the team for over 30 years so somebody must have been at the receiving end. Just a thought.

Obviously his money is more important than his words.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Obviously his money is more important than his words."

Whose money isn't, especially when you are a billionaire. Baseball has had it share of bigot owners - Marge Shotts(sp?) for one. And the baseball league forced her out. I am sure Sterling is not the only one. The NBA owners will vote on his future in the NBA but it may be a bit hypocritical. They just were not caught. I don't think many minorities are owners - that is the problem. Michael Jordan may own a team, tho.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is a very good article from KAJ. It places the NBA in a rather hypocritical light. They have known since the 1980's, when Sterling bought the team, that he is a bigot. After buying the team and interviewing potential coaches he asked one "I want to know why you think you can coach these n.....s? Sterling didn't become one overnight. Why did they wait so long to bring up the fact Sterling is a bigot? The decision seems a tad harsh in view of that fact. OK ban him for life from the NBA, games and practices. Does the NBA really have to right and authority to take away a person's business or sell it out from under them?


My guess would be Yes. These teams are, after all, the NBA's cash cows. It would be so easy for an incompetent and/or indifferent owner to run his or her team into the ground and thereby cut off the NBA's flow of $$$. No doubt a prospective owner has to sign something giving the NBA the authority to force a sale.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> "Obviously his money is more important than his words."
> 
> Whose money isn't, especially when you are a billionaire. Baseball has had it share of bigot owners - Marge Shotts(sp?) for one. And the baseball league forced her out. I am sure Sterling is not the only one. The NBA owners will vote on his future in the NBA but it may be a bit hypocritical. They just were not caught. I don't think many minorities are owners - that is the problem. Michael Jordan may own a team, tho.


Yes, it probably is hypocritical since (as others have pointed out) the NBA has known for years what a bigot Sterling is. My guess is that it launched a sort of sting operation to get rid of the owner people loved to hate. They must have been pretty sure that he'd open that big mouth of his and fall right in:

From Yahoo Sports:

_Clippers' Sterling has long history of trouble

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Donald Sterling has been known to heckle his own team from the center-court seat where he has sat for decades, whether with his now-estranged wife or women young enough to be his granddaughters.

Former Los Angeles Clippers say the owner would barge into the locker room to berate players, offer awkward praise or - according to testimony in a lawsuit filed by his fired general manager - tell guests to check out his players' ''beautiful black bodies.''

The NBA's longest-tenured owner is among the least successful in basketball history. He has watched the Clippers became a profitable punch line, compiling the worst record in North American pro sports during his first quarter-century in charge.

He has fired loyal coaches, waged court battles with long-serving executives and publicly seethed when players didn't want to stay with the team.

And that's only what Sterling does when the world can see him.

Opponents say the racially incendiary remarks attributed to Sterling and leaked to TMZ last weekend publicly show a side of the 80-year-old real-estate mogul that has been ignored and rationalized for years.

''It put a smile on my face that finally he would be unable to deny the racist allegations against him,'' said Carl Douglas, a lawyer who represented former Clippers general manager Elgin Baylor in a lawsuit against Sterling.

''This is a guy who, as the owner, sits courtside at the half-court line,'' Douglas added. ''No other owner sits like that. He has an ego the size of the Grand Canyon.''

Sterling has faced extensive federal charges of civil rights violations and racial discrimination in business, making shocking race-related statements in sworn testimony before reaching multimillion-dollar settlements. He has also been sued for sexual harassment by former employees, and the court proceedings detailed an outlandish list of Sterling's personal proclivities.

Baylor, the former NBA great who served as the Clippers' GM for 22 years, left the franchise with rancor and an unsuccessful lawsuit alleging race and age discrimination. Baylor claimed Sterling has a ''plantation mentality'' about the Clippers, envisioning a team of ''poor black boys from the South playing for a white coach.''

''When I heard that voice (on the TMZ recordings), there was a visceral reaction,'' said Douglas, who deposed Sterling during Baylor's lawsuit. ''I recognized the venom in that voice.''

Sterling's new embarrassment might lead to his long-term banishment from the NBA. Several major Clippers sponsors dropped or re-evaluated their association with the team Monday, including State Farm, CarMax, Kia Motors America, Virgin America and Red Bull.

But amid the national outrage over the Clippers owner's apparent comments last weekend, former NBA star Kevin Johnson asked the question that must be addressed by Commissioner Adam Silver and the owners who control the league.

''We wanted (Silver) to give us a full accounting of the prior accusations of racism made against Mr. Sterling and why those were never sanctioned by the NBA,'' said Johnson, who was asked by Clippers guard Chris Paul to speak for the players' union membership. ''It's our responsibility to find out the history of Mr. Sterling, and why sanctions did not occur.''

Anyone with even a passing knowledge of Sterling's history of discrimination charges and outlandish statements wasn't surprised by the latest revelations.

The son of a produce dealer, Sterling grew up in the Boyle Heights neighborhood of Los Angeles. Donny Tokowitz eventually changed his last name, earned a law degree and began practicing in divorce and personal injury in 1961. He spent his earnings methodically buying up real estate all across Los Angeles, becoming famous for almost never selling any property.

With encouragement from Lakers owner Jerry Buss, Sterling paid just over $12 million in 1981 for the beleaguered San Diego Clippers, who had moved out from Buffalo three years earlier.

Sterling was eccentric from the start, plastering his face on billboards and publicly hoping for a last-place finish so he could draft Ralph Sampson. During the 1980s, players claimed they would receive their paychecks on Fridays after the banks closed, likely to prevent them from bouncing.

Sterling abruptly moved his franchise to Los Angeles in 1984, receiving a $25 million fine from the NBA before countersuing and getting the penalty sharply reduced. He put the team in the decrepit Los Angeles Sports Arena and turned a tidy profit thanks to a sweetheart lease deal.

Despite their location in a glamorous major media market, the Clippers were a destination of last resort for most free agents and an unfortunate detour in their players' careers. When Ron Harper compared his time with the Clippers to a jail sentence in 1994, Sterling suspended him for a game without pay.

Along the way, Sterling and his insurance company paid $2.75 million to settle a federal housing discrimination lawsuit after court proceedings packed with scandalous testimony about Sterling's opinions of minority tenants in his properties. More salacious tales came out of Baylor's wrongful termination lawsuit, which was ultimately unsuccessful.

Sterling's alleged recorded comments included a personal attack on Magic Johnson, which came as a shock to the Dodgers owner and retired Lakers superstar.

''I had a friendship with him, so for him to then make these alleged comments about myself ... there's no place in our society for it,'' Johnson said of ABC's pregame show Sunday. _


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And the young woman who was Sterling's ultimate downfall is identified as V. Stiviano. I wonder whether her first name is Vendetta. Have to see whether I can check that out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Website???


Here:
http://www.nba.com/2014/news/04/28/donald-sterling-history.ap/

All you have to do is Google the first few words.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sterling has also given millions of dollars to minority causes which is why he was going to be feted by the NAACP. He seems like a complex personality.


Seems like a hypocrite or a NIMBY.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.rightwingnews.com/abortion/the-only-abortion-clinic-in-mississippi-could-soon-shut-down/ Good news Joeys!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't like him either. He seems egotistical and not too bright. :thumbdown:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

mmorris said:


> I don't like him either. He seems egotistical and not too bright. :thumbdown:


mmorris
if it was not for his past I would say he is not of sound mind, but his present day behavior has been with him all of his life. 
He is a Racist through and through.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> mmorris
> if it was not for his past I would say he is not of sound mind, but his present day behavior has been with him all of his life.
> He is a Racist through and through.


Yes, he is...and not bright enough to either keep his mouth shut or (better still) to revisit and change the hateful views he undoubtedly learned as a child.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> And the young woman who was Sterling's ultimate downfall is identified as V. Stiviano. I wonder whether her first name is Vendetta. Have to see whether I can check that out.


MarilynKnits
I bet on Victoria!!!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, he is...and not bright enough to either keep his mouth shut or (better still) to revisit and change the hateful views he undoubtedly learned as a child.


susanmos2000
his wife must enjoy it and his mistress even more that he got into hot Water AT LAST. Of course his wife is just as racist as he is but she must get some glee out of him getting hammered by his Mistress. It's a wonderful world the rich linger in. The Head- and Heart-aches money brings. A pleasure to sit at the sidelines and watch it unfold.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma
why do you insist on showing again and again how uncaring God is?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> You are missing the Chris Matthew Show.


SQM
I always hear him refer to her tongue in cheek. I shall pay closer attention. If he supports her in any way, I shall go after him. He always responds to my criticism.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Website???


joeysomma
why are you too lazy to check it out? You should know where to do that or do others always "feed" you stuff to post? Sounds like it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> his wife must enjoy it and his mistress even more that he got into hot Water AT LAST. Of course his wife is just as racist as he is but she must get some glee out of him getting hammered by his Mistress. It's a wonderful world the rich linger in. The Head- and Heart-aches money brings. A pleasure to sit at the sidelines and watch it unfold.


I'd guess everyone evenly remotely connected with the sports view is delighted with this turn of events. The guy is absolutely despicable, but it appears no one ever expected to get the goods on him. I can't imagine where the idiot will go from here--maybe a job as sports anchor for Fox News? It'd be a match made in heaven!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> why do you insist on showing again and again how uncaring God is?


What a great question, Huck.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'd guess everyone evenly remotely connected with the sports view is delighted with this turn of events. The guy is absolutely despicable, but it appears no one ever expected to get the goods on him. I can't imagine where the idiot will go from here--maybe a job as sports anchor for Fox News? It'd be a match made in heaven!


Doesn't he still own real estate? He can just keep on refusing to rent to blacks, can't he?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Doesn't he still own real estate? He can just keep on refusing to rent to blacks, can't he?


The guy is a billionaire so nothing bothers him. He does what he wants. But he was so funny talking about Trump. It was posted earlier that when Sterling learned Trump was championing him, he was totally shocked, confessed that he was on the tape and got a clear insight into 'the monster' he had become if Trump was supporting him. I see him as a liberal - he spends millions on all the good causes - so he cannot be sooooooo hideous. Hypocrite - Yes, Big-Mouth - Yes,Mixed-up Bigot - Yes. But now think of all the nonprofits that will not be getting his financial support anymore.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The guy is a billionaire so nothing bothers him. He does what he wants. But he was so funny talking about Trump. It was posted earlier that when Sterling learned Trump was championing him, he was totally shocked, confessed that he was on the tape and got a clear insight into 'the monster' he had become if Trump was supporting him. I see him as a liberal - he spends millions on all the good causes - so he cannot be sooooooo hideous. Hypocrite - Yes, Big-Mouth - Yes,Mixed-up Bigot - Yes. But now think of all the nonprofits that will not be getting his financial support anymore.


I'm sorry. You seem to be unfamiliar with Andy Borowitz, and I forgot to put the SATIRE sign on. But it could have been true, right?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> If you are referring to Randol Thomas, that is showing a very loving God. It shows a very loving mother that would give her own life for her baby. Just the way Jesus, God's Son, gave his life for us. She now has reassurance, she did everything she could possible do for her child.
> 
> If she would have aborted him, she would have regretted it all the rest of her life. Her soul would never have peace.


joeysomma
Dear joeysomma, you are so right, she seems a very loving Mother and does not deserve for any God to take her child.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think she's dead, but the family thinks she's alive. The coroner didn't get this body for long.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> is she dead or alive? Coroners get dead bodies (hopefully) only.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think she's dead, but the family thinks she's alive. The coroner didn't get this body for long.


damemary
I understand if that gives them any comfort.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> The guy is a billionaire so nothing bothers him. He does what he wants. But he was so funny talking about Trump. It was posted earlier that when Sterling learned Trump was championing him, he was totally shocked, confessed that he was on the tape and got a clear insight into 'the monster' he had become if Trump was supporting him. I see him as a liberal - he spends millions on all the good causes - so he cannot be sooooooo hideous. Hypocrite - Yes, Big-Mouth - Yes,Mixed-up Bigot - Yes. But now think of all the nonprofits that will not be getting his financial support anymore.


SQM
I think that he will continue his donations - Tax write-offs after all and if not, others will make up the difference just for getting rid of him. If he did discontinue, all we would have to do is ask the Players and they will pitch in with pleasure.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Doesn't he still own real estate? He can just keep on refusing to rent to blacks, can't he?


Poor Purl
I am sure that someone is monitoring that quite closely. There are plenty of hungry Lawyers waiting in the wings for him to mess up again. Dealing with folks like him is very lucrative and "infractions" easy to substantiate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't find him complex at all.

He is a bigot through and through. He's donated money to keep people beholden to him. His money has let him get away with atrocious behavior for many years.

He didn't go away, shut up or die before being caught on tape. My prediction is that he will try to have his ex-wife buy and manage the team.



SQM said:


> Sterling has also given millions of dollars to minority causes which is why he was going to be feted by the NAACP. He seems like a complex personality.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome SamB. Tell us a bit about yourself and tell us what attracts you in this thread.



SamB said:


> Oh, and BTW, Hello and nice to meetcha all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SamB said:


> Not sure about HER situation, but the truth is most women are RELIEVED after they've chosen abortion. They're sad they had to make the choice, but relieved in general.


SamB
thank you, you are so right.

Welcome SamB. May I warn you however that before too long you may be accused of being someone other than yourself. Happened to me rather quickly and by now I am supposed to be many people. It is actually a lot of fun.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SamB said:


> Oh, and BTW, Hello and nice to meetcha all.


Hi, Sam. Welcome!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Welcome SamB. Tell us a bit about yourself and tell us what attracts you in this thread.


damemary
let us tell SamB not to be too specific with personal information it will be held against him/her down he road.

Welcome SamB, most of us are a good, well-meaning bunch of avid knitters as well as passionate about other human beings.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SamB said:


> Donald Sterling's Wife Has Also Been Accused Of Making Racist Comments
> 
> Sports More: Donald Sterling Los Angeles Clippers
> Donald Sterling's Wife Has Also Been Accused Of Making Racist Comments
> ...


SamB
Mrs. Sterling is a racist as he is. Extracted from legal dossiers re. Rental Properties.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

mmorris said:


> I don't like him either. He seems egotistical and not too bright. :thumbdown:


Great news!! Now women who want abortions or who need abortions will have no SAFE place to have them. And do you really think that this will stop all abortions? How short sighted you are. Not only will fetuses die but so will their mothers. What happens if there are other children involved in the family? what will they do without their MOTHER?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

rocky1991 said:


> Great news!! Now women who want abortions or who need abortions will have no SAFE place to have them. And do you really think that this will stop all abortions? How short sighted you are. Not only will fetuses die but so will their mothers. What happens if there are other children involved in the family? what will they do without their MOTHER?


rocky1991
some folks do not care about the living only the fertilized eggs. Go figure.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> rocky1991
> some folks do not care about the living only the fertilized eggs. Go figure.


I guess I just don't understand how they think. Going back in time to back room/coat hanger abortions and so many women dying is beyond my ken. Don't these people think? The abortion rate has been decreasing since Roe V Wade. yet that is not enough for them. We have to reinvent the wheel, once again. Mind boggling!!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I guess I just don't understand how they think. Going back in time to back room/coat hanger abortions and so many women dying is beyond my ken. Don't these people think? The abortion rate has been decreasing since Roe V Wade. yet that is not enough for them. We have to reinvent the wheel, once again. Mind boggling!!


Nothing except an outright ban is going to be enough for them. Maybe they should have a look at Nicaragua. It's horrifying.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It is horrible wherever there are despots who try to keep women a subservient class. It is horrible that personal choices regarding whom to love and marry and the structure of one's family have been politicized.

I can understand that people who observe certain religious strictures faithfully choose to live by those strictures. It does not give them the right to stop other people who believe differently, as long as they abide by the secular laws of the land, from living the lives that will make them happy without impinging on other people's lives.

Personally I am happy married to the man I met when we were very young. Personally I would never have considered abortion if I were faced with a situation where it may have been an optional factor. But I cannot tell anyone else whom to love. I cannot tell anyone else whether to have children, or how many children. I know too many people in the LGBT community as individuals to have the audacity to tell them how to live their lives. I just want those friends to have the options to be happy and live peaceful lives. Just who do these strangers think they are to tell any of the rest of us how to conduct our personal and private lives?

If the Creator did not love (you name it and add whatever other variations you can think of) white, black, red, yellow, male, female, heterosexual, homosexual, transgender, bisexual, short, tall, thin, fat, etc. etc. people, why would he (or she) have created us all? How boring life would be if we were all alike. We would be the 101 dalmations!



aw9358 said:


> Nothing except an outright ban is going to be enough for them. Maybe they should have a look at Nicaragua. It's horrifying.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> I guess I just don't understand how they think. Going back in time to back room/coat hanger abortions and so many women dying is beyond my ken. Don't these people think? The abortion rate has been decreasing since Roe V Wade. yet that is not enough for them. We have to reinvent the wheel, once again. Mind boggling!!


I will address only your question: No, these people do not think. Or at least they can think only in one direction, and never deviate. That would take the ability to deal with nuance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't understand younger women (especially) not being outraged by current attempts to change the law.



rocky1991 said:


> I guess I just don't understand how they think. Going back in time to back room/coat hanger abortions and so many women dying is beyond my ken. Don't these people think? The abortion rate has been decreasing since Roe V Wade. yet that is not enough for them. We have to reinvent the wheel, once again. Mind boggling!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I don't understand younger women (especially) not being outraged by current attempts to change the law.


Except for the really well-informed, like Sandra Fluke, I suspect there are many who don't realize what's happening or are in states where the right has taken over.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope they educate themselves before they loose the option to make choices with their doctors.

I bet D&C's increase a lot.



Poor Purl said:


> Except for the really well-informed, like Sandra Fluke, I suspect there are many who don't realize what's happening or are in states where the right has taken over.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I hope they educate themselves before they loose the option to make choices with their doctors.
> 
> I bet D&C's increase a lot.


Ha Ha. So right! You look fetching tonight, but I am not sure who you are.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha. So right! You look fetching tonight, but I am not sure who you are.


Princess Grace. Sorry, Empress Princess Grace.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I thought Catherine Deneavue (sp? for sure).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I thought Catherine Deneavue (sp? for sure).


Come to think of it, it does look like her. Maybe I spake too soon. I think the spelling is Deneuve.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I thought Catherine Deneavue (sp? for sure).


Google says Grace. (Hey, I made a religious pun.)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Which means it is beddy-bye time for you. Shakespeare said that puns were the lowest form of humor. Or did ha shem say that?

Google says Grace. (Hey, I made a religious pun.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Which means it is beddy-bye time for you. Shakespeare said that puns were the lowest form of humor. Or did ha shem say that?
> 
> Google says Grace. (Hey, I made a religious pun.)


I think it was Freud. Shakespeare loved puns.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm always ready to change my avatar, and I can't seem to resist Grace Kelly for too long.



SQM said:


> Ha Ha. So right! You look fetching tonight, but I am not sure who you are.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Freud Schmeud. Shakespeare Shakespeare. all the same thing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm always ready to change my avatar, and I can't seem to resist Grace Kelly for too long.


Hi dame! I love your Grace avatars.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A beautiful woman also. Must be the updo.



SQM said:


> I thought Catherine Deneavue (sp? for sure).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Google says Grace. (Hey, I made a religious pun.)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I love Shakespeare and puns. Thanks.



Poor Purl said:


> I think it was Freud. Shakespeare loved puns.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Patty. I love your well-dressed lazy cat. Good to see you.



BrattyPatty said:


> Hi dame! I love your Grace avatars.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Got to check what the pun-dits say about that.

Good morning to all.



SQM said:


> Which means it is beddy-bye time for you. Shakespeare said that puns were the lowest form of humor. Or did ha shem say that?
> 
> Google says Grace. (Hey, I made a religious pun.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Freud Schmeud. Shakespeare Shakespeare. all the same thing.


True. But you spelled Shmakespeare wrong.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Got to check what the pun-dits say about that.
> 
> Good morning to all.


Good morning, Marilyn. I think "dits," with or without the pun, says it all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> True. But you spelled Shmakespeare wrong.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I thought of that but I wanted Schmakespeare.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I thought of that but I wanted Schmakespeare.


If you want Schmakespeare, then Schmakespeare it is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oooooooo. You make me feel so important. Thank you.



Poor Purl said:


> If you want Schmakespeare, then Schmakespeare it is.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good morning Joey. I hope you have a lovely spring day.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm...I'm certain Joey's posted that story before. But at least we know now that she's a proponent of recycling.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Even if they look alike after a quick skim, we sense there's nothing of value there.



susanmos2000 said:


> Hmmm...I'm certain Joey's posted that story before. But at least we know now that she's a proponent of recycling.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Good morning Joey, anything new to report?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> _This is the day the Lord has made; We will rejoice and be glad in it._ Psalm 118:24 (NKJV)


jeoysomma
why didn't he stick around to enjoy it?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Why Hi Mrs. Somma,

Thank you for the tedious morning read. Don't you think it would be better if you preached to the choir?

What is your purpose for posting all these anti-abortion tracts? What do you intend for us to do? As mentioned many times previously, most of us are probably beyond childbearing years. Do you want us to go out and proselytize against abortion? I think you are on the wrong thread for that. Change our minds and contact our politicians? Same answer as above. Maybe we would understand more if you let us know what you want of us. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

This Woman Filmed Her Abortion To Show Other People It Doesnt Have To Be Scary
BY TARA CULP-RESSLER MAY 5, 2014 AT 2:41 PM UPDATED: MAY 5, 2014 AT 3:45 PM

CREDIT: EMILY LETTS
Emily Letts, a 25-year-old abortion counselor at a clinic in New Jersey, knew that she wanted to use her own abortion story to help other woman making their own decisions about whether to end a pregnancy. At first, she thought she would write a blog post about her experience. But then she had the idea to film it.

In an essay published on Cosmopolitan.com, Letts explains that she decided to film her procedure after trying and failing to find a video of a surgical abortion online. Theres at least one YouTube clip of a woman taking the abortion pill, which is the non-surgical option for ending an early pregnancy, but thats it. So Letts decided that she wanted to have a surgical procedure  the option that seems scarier to many women  to help educate people about what its actually like.

We talk about abortion so much and yet no one really knows what it actually looks like, Letts writes on Cosmos site. A first trimester abortion takes three to five minutes. It is safer than giving birth. There is no cutting, and risk of infertility is less than one percent. Yet women come into the clinic all the time terrified that they are going to be cut open, convinced that they wont be able to have kids after the abortion.

The few representations of abortion on film are fictional, and they tend to portray it extremely negatively. A recent review of the fictional abortion storylines in TV shows and movies found that the procedure is typically depicted as far more dangerous than it actually is. On the screen, women often die after having an abortion, even though women in real life have virtually zero chance from dying from a legal procedure. Ultimately, pop culture helps further the myth that abortion is always dangerous, dramatic, and violent.

So Letts set out to offer a different narrative with her own story. Her video, which isnt at all graphic, focuses on the top half of her body. It shows her doing some deep breathing and humming during the short procedure, as well as talking things over with the staff in the room. I feel good. Im done, she says after its over.

About a month after her procedure, Letts tells the camera that shes been reflecting about her experience. I dont feel like a bad person. I dont feel sad, she explains, pointing out that many of the women who come to her clinic assume that everyone feels guilty after having an abortion. I knew that what I was going to do was right  it was right for me and for no one else.

Letts personal story is obviously just one anecdote. But some of the things she expressed are fairly common among women who end a pregnancy. According to the research in the field, the overwhelming majority of the women who choose to have abortions say that it was the right decision for them. Abortions can certainly inspire a complicated mix of emotions, including negative emotions like grief and guilt. But the most common emotion women report is relief.

I know there are women who feel great remorse. I have seen the tears. Grieving is an important part of a womans process, but what I really wanted to address in my video is guilt, Letts writes. Our society breeds this guilt. We inhale it from all directions. Even women who come to the clinic completely solid in their decision to have an abortion say they feel guilty for not feeling guilty They pressure themselves to feel bad about it.

Studies have found that those negative emotions typically stem from a deeply ingrained stigma surrounding abortion that teaches women its supposed to be secretive and shameful. Reproductive rights advocates are attempting to get rid of that stigma by encouraging more women to tell their stories.

Storytelling efforts like the 1 in 3 Campaign  which draws its name from the fact that one in three U.S. women will have an abortion in her lifetime  intend to help Americans understand that this is an issue affecting a wide range of people across the country. Just like young women like Letts have important stories about how relatively painless and easy having a surgical abortion can be, older women have their own stories about what it was like to have an illegal and dangerous abortion before Roe v. Wade.

Abortion stigma certainly has an impact on the way that politicians legislate the procedure, so advocates hope that a greater number of women sharing their personal experiences could slowly help politicians make different choices about whether or not to restrict abortion. For instance, Letts story helps demonstrate the fact that abortion isnt a barbaric procedure that needs additional regulation in order to make it safer.

http://thinkprogress.org/health/2014/05/05/3434285/woman-filmed-abortion-story/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This seems bizarre to me. I guess there is at least one woman who keeps her ultrasound and gushes about her abortion. I already know much more than I care to know.

I've tried to vet this and have only found frustration. I hope I haven't been duped.

My opinion remains the same. Abortion is legal. It should be a medical choice between a woman and her physician. It is nothing to be ashamed of. It is also not something to be proud of. It is a medical procedure.



Poor Purl said:


> This Woman Filmed Her Abortion To Show Other People It Doesnt Have To Be Scary
> BY TARA CULP-RESSLER MAY 5, 2014 AT 2:41 PM UPDATED: MAY 5, 2014 AT 3:45 PM
> 
> CREDIT: EMILY LETTS
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> This seems bizarre to me. I guess there is at least one woman who keeps her ultrasound and gushes about her abortion. I already know much more than I care to know.
> 
> I've tried to vet this and have only found frustration. I hope I haven't been duped.
> 
> My opinion remains the same. Abortion is legal. It should be a medical choice between a woman and her physician. It is nothing to be ashamed of. It is also not something to be proud of. It is a medical procedure.


This woman didn't actually film the abortion below the waist but only what she said and did during it. There are plenty of right-wing comments on it if you want to vet it.

I omitted the link: http://thinkprogress.org/health/2014/05/05/3434285/woman-filmed-abortion-story/


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This woman didn't actually film the abortion below the waist but only what she said and did during it. There are plenty of right-wing comments on it if you want to vet it.
> 
> I omitted the link: http://thinkprogress.org/health/2014/05/05/3434285/woman-filmed-abortion-story/


I checked the comments...yes, some hateful comments from the Christian mullahs, but also many thoughtful supportive ones as well. Bravo!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> - - - - - - - - - -
> My opinion remains the same. Abortion is legal. It should be a medical choice between a woman and her physician. It is nothing to be ashamed of. It is also not something to be proud of. It is a medical procedure.


You have made a wise and well thought out comment. The politicizing of a medical procedure that should be a private issue is disgusting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I just want to forget it.



Poor Purl said:


> This woman didn't actually film the abortion below the waist but only what she said and did during it. There are plenty of right-wing comments on it if you want to vet it.
> 
> I omitted the link: http://thinkprogress.org/health/2014/05/05/3434285/woman-filmed-abortion-story/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



MarilynKnits said:


> You have made a wise and well thought out comment. The politicizing of a medical procedure that should be a private issue is disgusting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Disgusting, isn't it?


Why would you say that? Have you seen it, or are you just guessing?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> You have made a wise and well thought out comment. The politicizing of a medical procedure that should be a private issue is disgusting.


I don't think it's being politicized. The woman involved is an abortion counselor and is interested in erasing some fears on the part of women who approach her: will it hurt? how many hours will it take? will it make me sterile?

She's not the brightest person around to take advice from, but since practically the only other descriptions of abortions come from the things Joeysomma posts, there's generally only misinformation in answer to those questions.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Joey, when will you be posting a picture of you protesting outside a Planned Parenthood?? :twisted:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Joey, when will you be posting a picture of you protesting outside a Planned Parenthood?? :twisted:


maysmom
ever seen the ugly pusses marching outside Planned Parenthood? God must not have liked them and short changed them.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> ever seen the ugly pusses marching outside Planned Parenthood? God must not have liked them and short changed them.


I've encountered several since one of my drs was in the same building as Planned Parenthood. Whenever I was approached by a sign-carrier, I would suggest they get a job that would do some good since even a monkey could carry a sign.

:twisted:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Can the GOP keep the Benghazi hearings from becoming a 'circus'?

Chris Moody, Yahoo News By Chris Moody, Yahoo News
3 hours ago
Yahoo News

In 1994, Indiana Republican Rep. Dan Burton fired bullets at what he would later describe as a head-like object in his backyardwhether it was a melon or a pumpkin has been lost to historyin an attempt to prove that White House aide Vincent Foster had not committed suicide, but was murdered. At the time, Burton believed President Bill Clinton was responsible for his death.
Burton went on become the Chairman of the House Oversight Committee and would be remembered for aggressivelyand sometimes unethicallyprobing the tiniest details of Clintons presidency. The committee sent out more than 1,000 subpoenas to Democratic officials for various investigations on Burtons watch, including one that delved into the White House Christmas-card list. The strong-armed tactics and stunts defined Burtons tenure as a top cop in Congress, but Republicans were regularly accused of overreaching.

Today, Republicans organizing the new select committee to investigate the 2012 terrorist attacks in Benghazi, Libya, are looking to their own partys colorful history of presidential investigative hearings for guidance. This includes, most importantly, what not to do. House Speaker John Boehner this week tapped Rep. Trey Gowdy, a veteran prosecutor and Republican from South Carolina, to lead the select committee, and insists it wont become a circus.

But with Democrats charging that new Beghazi hearings will amount to little more than political theater Democratic Party Chairwoman Debbie Wasserman Shultz said Wednesday it was nothing more than a political ployRepublicans are mindful about trying to avoid the kind of theatrics Congress witnessed in the late 1990s.

If youre shooting a watermelon, youre probably going too far, South Carolina Sen. Lindsey Graham, who cut his teeth in Congress as a Clinton-era investigator, told Yahoo News. I dont think [Trey Gowdys] going to have a demonstration in his backyard about how Benghazi happened.

Controversy over White House messaging in the wake of the Benghazi attack re-erupted at the end of April after Judicial Watch succeeded in obtaining a previously undisclosed e-mail from September 14, 2012, written by National Security Council communications adviser Ben Rhodes. The existence of the letter  made public under the Freedom of Information Act and offering guidance to administration officials about how they should characterize the attacks  has raised the possibility that additional documents may yet be forthcoming, if Congress presses for them.

When reached for comment about the new select committee, Burton, who retired from Congress last year, declined to offer guidance for Gowdy.

Hell do a good job without my advice, Burton told Yahoo News. Burton added that he wasnt interested in discussing his own historic tactics and strategies. I really dont think I ought to go back and re-hash all of that, he said. I dont think it will be beneficial for me to go into all that again.

Graham, however, was glad to offer wisdom.

If youre going to take on White Houses you better have a thick skin, Graham, a dogged critic of Obamas handling of Benghazi and a member of the Judiciary Committee team that brought the case for impeachment of Clinton in 1998, said. What I would do is get a good press shop. Somebody who can carry the message, thats trained in how to handle crisis management in terms of media.

He added: I would pick professional investigators that are seen by people in the legal community as really competent and capable.  I would make sure they have some Democratic connections as well as Republican connections. 

Gowdy himself said he intends to take great pains to lend credibility to the committee.

I care very much about the process, Gowdy told Yahoo News Wednesday after a House Republican conference meeting on Capitol Hill. I want people to respect the process. You are welcome to draw different conclusions, but I dont want there to be any ambiguity about whether the process was fair and complete. Its my responsibility to convince you that the process was fair.

Democrats are worried that the proceedings wont be carried out fairly, and some have even called on party leadership to boycott the hearings altogether.

Critics of the Republicans move to create a select committee point to the fact that four bipartisan congressional committees have already launched their own Benghazi investigations and that the House Oversight Committee still has an inquiry open on the subject. In January, the Senate Committee on Intelligence released a report on the attackssigned off by both Republicans and Democrats on the panelthat concluded that the attacks were preventable.

On Tuesday, House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi and Whip Steny Hoyer sent a letter to Boehner requesting there be an equal number of Democrats on the panel as Republicans. The letter called for rules mandating that there be bipartisan agreement to approve subpoenas and protocols for the release of documents related to the investigation.

Republicans are all but ignoring the Democrats request, with plans to appoint seven of their own to the panel and just five Democrats. As justification for the move, they point to Pelosis decision, when she was Speaker in 2007, not to appoint an equal number of Republicans and Democrats to a Select Committee on climate change. They also note that with the exception of the Ethics Committee, seats on congressional panels are doled out based on the partisan makeup of the chamber.

Thats a red herring. I dont think its important at all to have an equal number from each party, Gowdy said. I just want it to be fair.

Hillary Clinton, who was Secretary of State at the time of the Benghazi attack, was asked about the issue during an appearance at the Ford Foundation Tuesday. She said she was absolutely satisfied with the information she had about Benghazi and greeted the new Republican push with the verbal equivalent of a shrug.

Of course, there are a lot of reasons why, despite all of the hearings, all of the information thats been provided, some choose not to be satisfied and choose to continue to move forward, Clinton said. Thats their choice, and I do not believe there is any reason for it to continue in this way. But they get to call the shots in the Congress.

House Republicans plan to vote on creating the joint committee later this week.

Meanwhile, its already proving hard for Republicans to keep the party on message. The National Republican Congressional Committee has begun fundraising around the Benghazi investigation, fueling Democratic criticism that the committee is being established for political purposes. Gowdy denounced the NRCCs move and is urging Republicans not to raise money off the investigations.

This is all about getting to the truth. It's not going to be a sideshow, Boehner insisted Wednesday morning. It's not going to be a circus. This is a serious investigation.

My response to Boehner: That's good. Tell me another.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I've encountered several since one of my drs was in the same building as Planned Parenthood. Whenever I was approached by a sign-carrier, I would suggest they get a job that would do some good since even a monkey could carry a sign.
> 
> :twisted:


The sign should read: MAYSMOM UNFAIR TO MONKEYS.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Here we go again. As soon as the jobs numbers or ACA registration or even just approval numbers look better for Obama, out comes Benghazi.

Do they not realize they've turned the whole sad incident into a joke? No, I guess they don't.


susanmos2000 said:


> Can the GOP keep the Benghazi hearings from becoming a 'circus'?
> 
> Chris Moody, Yahoo News By Chris Moody, Yahoo News
> 3 hours ago
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Here we go again. As soon as the jobs numbers or ACA registration or even just approval numbers look better for Obama, out comes Benghazi.
> 
> Do they not realize they've turned the whole sad incident into a joke? No, I guess they don't.


Obviously they haven't a clue. But you're right--I guess the ACA didn't turn out to be quite the weapon of mass destruction that they expected.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

So much of the anti administration ranting turns out to be the words of King Midas in reverse. If some of these "nabobs of negativity" (to quote the late Mr. Agnew) spent half the energy on positive actions as they do spewing their ignorance, they would do their political cohorts much more good.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> So much of the anti administration ranting turns out to be the words of King Midas in reverse. If some of these "nabobs of negativity" (to quote the late Mr. Agnew) spent half the energy on positive actions as they do spewing their ignorance, they would do their political cohorts much more good.


That doesn't seem to be in their plan. They would rather concentrate on preventing Democrats from voting than on making their own candidates more attractive.

BTW, did you know that "Spiro Agnew" is an anagram of "grow a penis"?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl, you are so clever with words and anagrams. What would be the anagram of "grow a brain"? Maybe Brian Worga? Maybe there is someone of that name running for office on the Tea Party slate somewhere? LOL



Poor Purl said:


> That doesn't seem to be in their plan. They would rather concentrate on preventing Democrats from voting than on making their own candidates more attractive.
> 
> BTW, did you know that "Spiro Agnew" is an anagram of "grow a penis"?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Poor Purl, you are so clever with words and anagrams. What would be the anagram of "grow a brain"? Maybe Brian Worga? Maybe there is someone of that name running for office on the Tea Party slate somewhere? LOL


Thanks for the compliment, but I didn't make up the Agnew anagram. I'm getting a bunch of Worga bumper stickers printed up real soon.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The sign should read: MAYSMOM UNFAIR TO MONKEYS.


LOL, PP! You're absolutely correct!! Love ya!
:twisted:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think I just want to forget it.


Something very off about the whole scenario, lots of details just don't add up. Almost thought it could be a pro-life hoax thing.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Can the GOP keep the Benghazi hearings from becoming a 'circus'?
> 
> Chris Moody, Yahoo News By Chris Moody, Yahoo News
> 3 hours ago
> ...


The GOP will glomm onto Benghazi because that's the best they can find to discredit the Democrats. Waste of time and money.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That doesn't seem to be in their plan. They would rather concentrate on preventing Democrats from voting than on making their own candidates more attractive.
> 
> BTW, did you know that "Spiro Agnew" is an anagram of "grow a penis"?


Poor Purl
got to love that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Something very off about the whole scenario, lots of details just don't add up. Almost thought it could be a pro-life hoax thing.


maysmom
how observant you are. Brilliant.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> how observant you are. Brilliant.


dunno about that, sometimes something just "pings" my thoughts. Thank you, Huck!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That doesn't seem to be in their plan. They would rather concentrate on preventing Democrats from voting than on making their own candidates more attractive.
> 
> BTW, did you know that "Spiro Agnew" is an anagram of "grow a penis"?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: However did you discover that? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's what bothers me too.



maysmom said:


> Something very off about the whole scenario, lots of details just don't add up. Almost thought it could be a pro-life hoax thing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: However did you discover that? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I didn't. I read it somewhere, long ago. Not easy to forget.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> White House: Abortion OK, But Visitors Must Register Unborn Children
> 
> by Steven Ertelt | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com |* 5/8/12 12:57 PM*
> 
> ...


This is false, joeysomma. I choose to believe the Secret Service on this one.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/08/secret-service-fetuses-white-house-tours_n_1501235.html


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> White House: Abortion OK, But Visitors Must Register Unborn Children
> 
> by Steven Ertelt | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com |* 5/8/12 12:57 PM*
> 
> ...


_

This is a particularly inane one, Joey. People have to register months in advance--the Secret Service is only interested in those fetuses that are expected to be babes in arms by the time the day of the tour rolls around. In the White House's eyes, young children and babies are people and must be accounted for._


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That is exactly what the article states
> 
> "...The Director of the White House Visitors Office, Ellie Shafer, today distributed an email newsletter to members of Congress and others providing detailed instructions on how to register an *unborn child* (a baby that has not yet been born, as Shafer puts it) into the security system the White House uses to *arrange group tours*..."
> 
> They use the term "unborn child" not fetus.


My, you're dense today. The letter doesn't speak of "fetuses" because you're not registering the contents of your womb. You're registering the presence of any child you may reasonably expect to have with you, whether it's a biological newborn in a Snugli or a two-year old adoptee clinging to your hand when you arrive on the White House steps.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No you did, then you changed your post.


Yes, I did. And the second version says exactly the same as the first, albeit with a tad more clarity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another hijacked thread. Alas.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Another hijacked thread. Alas.


Do you mean this topic or a discussion within it? This topic was, after all, started by joeysomma. I have no desire to read the long, fake articles she's posted here lately but I suppose she gets to do that if she wants to. Well, actually, she can post her drivel anywhere she wants to as long as she doesn't break any KP rules. And anyone else can "re-hijack" this topic and steer it in another direction.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Who did the hijacking?
> 
> I will continue to post articles on abortion. I am free to post. You are free to ignore.


So true...but I can't help noticing that even the Feathered Flock doesn't have much to say about your articles. The fact that you've even managed to bore them stiff should tell you something.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I am thoroughly bored by joey's diatribes. I'm on a 'just read' basis because I really don't know what to say.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Do you mean this topic or a discussion within it? This topic was, after all, started by joeysomma. I have no desire to read the long, fake articles she's posted here lately but I suppose she gets to do that if she wants to. Well, actually, she can post her drivel anywhere she wants to as log as she doesn't break any KP rules. And anyone else can "re-hijack" this topic and stear it in another direction.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> White House: Abortion OK, But Visitors Must Register Unborn Children
> 
> by Steven Ertelt | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com |* 5/8/12 12:57 PM*
> 
> The Obama administration is plenty content with legalized abortion and funding abortions with taxpayer funds, but when it comes to Americans visiting the White House, they must register their unborn children when they check in at the front door.


Here we go again. The federal government (which includes the above-mentioned Obama administration) does not fund abortions, except if the mother's life is in danger or the pregnancy is the result of incest or rape. This is the way Congress has been renewing the Hyde Amendment since 1993, though before then even those abortions were not funded.

And where does LifeNews get the idea that the administration "is *plenty content* with legalized abortion and funding abortions with taxpayer funds"? You've given us one more piece of fecal matter masquerading as news.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true...but I can't help noticing that even the Feathered Flock doesn't have much to say about your articles. The fact that you've even managed to bore them stiff should tell you something.


Be careful. A bunch of them flew over recently to insist that Designer1234 apologize to Joey for mistakenly believing that the thread was started by someone else. And Designer, being the civilized person she is, did apologize.

How about insisting that Joey apologize to everyone else for believing every piece of falsehood she posts? Is she civilized enough?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That is exactly what the article states
> 
> "...The Director of the White House Visitors Office, Ellie Shafer, today distributed an email newsletter to members of Congress and others providing detailed instructions on how to register an *unborn child* (a baby that has not yet been born, as Shafer puts it) into the security system the White House uses to *arrange group tours*..."
> 
> They use the term "unborn child" not fetus.


It's time to start checking the reliability of your sources. There are plenty of lies out there, and you can't rely on sources that have an agenda. Common sense tells us that this can't be true.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I am thoroughly bored by joey's diatribes. I'm on a 'just read' basis because I really don't know what to say.


I'm probably as bored as you are. I am very grateful that it's possible to scroll quickly past stuff I can't stand to read anymore.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Actually the Huffington post confirmed my article.
> 
> Then the articles are some one's opinion and they have been given credit for their work.


There it is, folks. As joey just said "*the articles are some one's opinion."* Opinion, opinion, opinion, opinion, opinion, opinion, opinion, opinion, opinion, opinion, opinion.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Actually the Huffington post confirmed my article.
> 
> Then the articles are some one's opinion and they have been given credit for their work.


It isn't exactly what your article states, though, is it?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Actually the Huffington post confirmed my article.
> 
> Then the articles are some one's opinion and they have been given credit for their work.


brava to Mrs. Somma for reading Huffington.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Joeysomma,

As Mother's Day approaches I renew my commitment to women having a choice of whether to become a mother and when to have a child.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Be careful. A bunch of them flew over recently to insist that Designer1234 apologize to Joey for mistakenly believing that the thread was started by someone else. And Designer, being the civilized person she is, did apologize.


Why Purl, I'm surprised. You've been hoodwinked, girl--ostriches are, without except, _flightless_ birds. Either some mystical force has lifted those cumbersome bodies high into the air or you've witnessed the greatest conjuring feat since the Hindu rope trick.

But warning noted...I have noticed the Feathered Flock galumphing from thread to thread to lay some unusually large and foul-smelling eggs. But that may be an improvement... Yesterday I was witness to the spectacle of a dozen feathered backsides as, one and all, they hid their heads in the sand at the mere mention of global climate change. Not a pleasant sight, as one can well imagine.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why Purl, I'm surprised. You've been hoodwinked, girl--ostriches are, without except, _flightless_ birds. Either some mystical force has lifted those cumbersome bodies high into the air or you've witnessed the greatest conjuring feat since the Hindu rope trick.
> 
> But warning noted...I have noticed the Feathered Flock galumphing from thread to thread to lay some unusually large and foul-smelling eggs. But that may be an improvement... Yesterday I was witness to the spectacle of a dozen feathered backsides as, one and all, they hid their heads in the sand at the mere mention of global climate change. Not a pleasant sight, as one can well imagine.


I'm so sorry, Susan. I mistook your Fearful Flock for the flock of silly geese who hover around FF. The silly ones can fly, but usually do so in the wrong direction.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I checked the comments...yes, some hateful comments from the Christian mullahs, but also many thoughtful supportive ones as well. Bravo!


I thought you said you were a Christian. Now you are not?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought you said you were a Christian. Now you are not?


Hi CB,

Thanks for visiting our side of the fence.

You were downright nasty to me on your side. You were the worst!

I hope you are a different person in real life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi CB,
> 
> Thanks for visiting our side of the fence.
> 
> ...


My friend Joeysomma started this site. I was not nasty to you. I wasn't posting to you. You took it on your own to take it that way. You shouldn't have been reading a conservative site if you can't handle the truth. Seems you are the one visiting the wrong side of the fence not me. Today and the other day. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

"War on Women"
(LOCKED)

Bookmark Watch (?) 
Author Message 
# ^ 
Jan 26, 14 11:14:45
joeysomma
a regular here
Joined: May 19, 11

I know this is a controversial subject and I will be called all sorts of names by the liberals and progressives. I found this article this morning and it needed to be shared. If this will save the life of one baby, all the name calling will be worth it.

It's the Body Count That Counts in the 'War on Women'

With the 40th anniversary of the Supreme Court's Roe v. Wade decision being marked this past week, it might be an auspicious time to check in on that "War on Women."

The phrase was one concocted by liberals during the last presidential election to characterize conservatives and the Republican Party in general.

The notion liberals were trying to convey was that conservatives were trying to pass laws allegedly restricting women's "right to choose," keeping them out of the work force and preventing them from achieving "equality." A couple of loud-mouthed Republican fossils like Rep. Todd Akin didn't help dispel the image.

Because abortion is so central to the Left's idea of feminism, it's appropriate to examine what exactly abortion has accomplished and how feminists' promotion of the industry has affected women.

So let's break this down.

The Left believes:

A woman's right to get an abortion is sacred. This includes anytime during a pregnancy, from the moment after conception up to the moments following giving birth. They have come up with numerous ways to accomplish this, from the morning after pill to gruesome third trimester abortions that collapse the skull of a living baby and pull out the carcass. Reports abound of certain doctors who, having delivered a live baby, are willing to let newborns die on a table or who outright kill the children after delivery by breaking their necks.
A woman should be a slut and be proud of the fact. Numerous liberal groups, including so-called family planning organizations, have taken to promoting "slut pride" campaigns that encourage women to have frequent sex with as many partners as she pleases. The only suggested caveat usually is that she should employ some form of birth control. What they don't advertise is that because of contraception failure rates, the average woman with an active sex life will become pregnant within two years despite using birth control. Encouraging sex with multiple partners also irresponsibly encourages the spread of disease. Most birth control will not stop a disease from being transmitted to a partner, and condoms are only partially effective.
An unborn child is just an inconvenience. The abortion lobby cannot acknowledge the personhood of unborn children because of the moral consequences. They change the vocabulary of the abortion discussiong by using euphemisms such as "fetus" to disguise what's being killed; "health care" to make conceal that abortion is almost never necessary and is physically dangerous to the mother; and "family planning" to cover the fact that what clinics are doing is preventing women from having a family and risking their future fertility to boot.
Abortion "frees" women. After an abortion, a woman won't have to worry about her time being taken up by pregnancy or having a child. She will have to worry about possible medical complications and long-lasting psychological scars. It's one thing to talk about "freedom to choose," but it's another to live with your choices, and choosing abortion comes with a lifetime of guilt and loss.

On the other hand, conservatives believe:
Human life is sacred. While there are cases where an abortion sadly is medically necessary, the vast majority of abortions are elective, and adoption would be a morally better choice. Life is the first right of all people, and adoption gives a child a chance while letting a woman go "free," which abortionists claim is their real goal.
A woman's choice to be a mother is equally as important as pursuing a career, and most wisely made before choosing to engage in sex. The decision to abstain outside of marriage is not only more dignified for a woman and her man, but it is also less physically risky and more conducive to long-term mental health. Married couples raising their children also help build a solid foundation for the community.
An unborn child is a blessing and potentially a boon for society. Children who are born into stable two-parent families are more likely to become contributing members of the community, and any one of them could potentially be the next Einstein or Jefferson.

So in summary, the Left encourages women to sacrifice their health and dignity to the feminist god of abortion. Women are reduced to "lady parts," as so many liberals and their organizations like to put it.

The Right wants women to be wise, healthy, dignified and respected.

While liberals fantasize about conservatives killing women in back alleys, it's the Left that has racked up an actual body count: 55 million since Roe v. Wade, half of those girls.

So who's really waging a war on women? The answer is written in blood.

http://politicaloutcast.com/2014/01/body-count-counts-war-women/#6V8jZJzOPZ0ilY3u.99

joeysomma


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My friend Joeysomma started this site. I was not nasty to you. I wasn't posting to you. You took it on your own to take it that way. You shouldn't have been reading a conservative site if you can't handle the truth. Seems you are the one visiting the wrong side of the fence not me. Today and the other day. :shock: :roll:


Not true CB. The few times I made remarks on P and D you quickly wrote some unpleasant rejoinders. (Truth is relative. That was not what I was getting at anyway.) I was talking about your mean nature toward me when I never even posted anything provocative. Unkindness for the sake of unkindness. Hopefully when you are not protected by the shield of CB, you are a finer person. I have no problems with reading conservative posts. My twin is a long time Republican and I talk to him about politics all the time. However, I have been waiting for you to come here to tell you that you can be downright vicious.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not true CB. The few times I made remarks on P and D you quickly wrote some unpleasant rejoinders. (Truth is relative. That was not what I was getting at anyway.) I was talking about your mean nature toward me when I never even posted anything provocative. Unkindness for the sake of unkindness. Hopefully when you are not protected by the shield of CB, you are a finer person. I have no problems with reading conservative posts. My twin is a long time Republican and I talk to him about politics all the time. However, I have been waiting for you to come here to tell you that you can be downright vicious.


I am not going to fight with you. But please tell me how I was so nasty to you? Seems the things you said behind my back were much worst. I at least talked to your face.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not going to fight with you. But please tell me how I was so nasty to you? Seems the things you said behind my back were much worst. I at least talked to your face.


Read the posts on D and P. Neb. felt she had to come to my aid. I was invariably polite in your neighborhood. No need to fight with me. Just reflect a bit on your posts to a visitor who was curious about the other side.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> Read the posts on D and P. Neb. felt she had to come to my aid. I was invariably polite in your neighborhood. No need to fight with me. Just reflect a bit on your posts to a visitor who was curious about the other side.


What about the way all of y'all ganged up on Nebraska on Loll? You let her talk and then ran her off. I never read Loll until someone told me I was stabbed in the back by one of my left friends. I have never posted on there. But seems I have been the topic lately. So you are actually the nasty one that talk behind my back. You may have started out polite on our site but your nature finally came out with Nebraska on Loll. You can't play both sides of the fence.
I won't be posting to you anymore so say away what you want. Dream up the rest of my answer. Run on back and talk about me to the others. Doesn't hurt me. No weapon forms against me will prosper.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My friend Joeysomma started this site. I was not nasty to you. I wasn't posting to you. You took it on your own to take it that way. You shouldn't have been reading a conservative site if you can't handle the truth. Seems you are the one visiting the wrong side of the fence not me. Today and the other day. :shock: :roll:


Have to read something for laughs once in a while. If you want to keep your views private, use PMs or do group e-mails with like minded beings.

By the way, truth, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. The more worldly and educated the beholder, the more discriminating he or she becomes, and the more able to glean what is truly true and what is bosh.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about the way all of y'all ganged up on Nebraska on Loll? You let her talk and then ran her off. I never read Loll until someone told me I was stabbed in the back by one of my left friends. I have never posted on there. But seems I have been the topic lately. So you are actually the nasty one that talk behind my back. You may have started out polite on our site but your nature finally came out with Nebraska on Loll. You can't play both sides of the fence.
> I won't be posting to you anymore so say away what you want. Dream up the rest of my answer. Run on back and talk about me to the others. Doesn't hurt me. No weapon forms against me will prosper.


Another miswritten statement. The first thing this morning I chided my friends for running Neb. off. It may be on LOLL . Please check.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Joey does have a very predictable style making it easy to skim over.....but still annoying.

I always like your recipes.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm probably as bored as you are. I am very grateful that it's possible to scroll quickly past stuff I can't stand to read anymore.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I renew my commitment to choice as well.



peacegoddess said:


> Joeysomma,
> 
> As Mother's Day approaches I renew my commitment to women having a choice of whether to become a mother and when to have a child.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why Purl, I'm surprised. You've been hoodwinked, girl--ostriches are, without except, _flightless_ birds. Either some mystical force has lifted those cumbersome bodies high into the air or you've witnessed the greatest conjuring feat since the Hindu rope trick.
> 
> But warning noted...I have noticed the Feathered Flock galumphing from thread to thread to lay some unusually large and foul-smelling eggs. But that may be an improvement... Yesterday I was witness to the spectacle of a dozen feathered backsides as, one and all, they hid their heads in the sand at the mere mention of global climate change. Not a pleasant sight, as one can well imagine.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So well put Marilyn. Thanks.



MarilynKnits said:


> Have to read something for laughs once in a while. If you want to keep your views private, use PMs or do group e-mails with like minded beings.
> 
> By the way, truth, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. The more worldly and educated the beholder, the more discriminating he or she becomes, and the more able to glean what is truly true and what is bosh.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Have to read something for laughs once in a while. If you want to keep your views private, use PMs or do group e-mails with like minded beings.
> 
> By the way, truth, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. The more worldly and educated the beholder, the more discriminating he or she becomes, and the more able to glean what is truly true and what is bosh.


 :thumbup: Well said.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about the way all of y'all ganged up on Nebraska on Loll? You let her talk and then ran her off. I never read Loll until someone told me I was stabbed in the back by one of my left friends. I have never posted on there. But seems I have been the topic lately. So you are actually the nasty one that talk behind my back. You may have started out polite on our site but your nature finally came out with Nebraska on Loll. You can't play both sides of the fence.
> I won't be posting to you anymore so say away what you want. Dream up the rest of my answer. Run on back and talk about me to the others. Doesn't hurt me. No weapon forms against me will prosper.


I hope one of your friends suggests that you at least return to read the responses to your message.

1. SQM has defended Nebraska faithfully, from beginning to end. It was others of us who asked her to leave, when she started getting nasty and saying things like "Jeez! Do I have to do all the work for you?" and otherwise speaking as though she was absolutely right and everyone else was wrong.

You really have to learn how to tell the difference between people. You've accused SQM of things she never did, probably because in your eyes all liberals are the same.

2. You only became *a* topic on LOLL because of the way you went after SQM on D&P. Stabbed in the back by one of your left friends? Truthfully, we spent very little time on you; nobody was interested in what you say or do.

3."No weapon forms against me will prosper"? What on earth is that supposed to mean? I've heard of button forms and pillow forms, but never weapon forms.

4. As to your accusation, on D&P, that SQM was involved in getting KPG suspended, that was either a misunderstanding or an outright lie on your part. First, it was KPG who got herself suspended by hunting for my real name and posting it in public and also by writing anti-Semitic messages accusing the Jews of being White Supremacists (who actually regard Jews as equivalent to black people) and claiming that I, with my husband and SQM, had created some White/Jewish Supremacy group. Second, it was I, not SQM, who reported her to admin. But I really shouldn't hold you responsible for being able to distinguish between her and me. I suspect that all (living) Jews look the same to you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If abortion is annoying, why are you on an abortion thread?


She said it was your style that was annoying, not your topic.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Why thank you, Ms. Purl. You are a gentlewoman and a scholar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Another miswritten statement. The first thing this morning I chided my friends for running Neb. off. It may be on LOLL . Please check.


You did, and it is. CB, however, seems unable to tell the difference between us - all of us.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> 4. As to your accusation, on D&P, that SQM was involved in getting KPG suspended, that was either a misunderstanding or an outright lie on your part. First, it was KPG who got herself suspended by hunting for my real name and posting it in public and also by writing anti-Semitic messages accusing the Jews of being White Supremacists (who actually regard Jews as equivalent to black people) and claiming that I, with my husband and SQM, had created some White/Jewish Supremacy group. Second, it was I, not SQM, who reported her to admin.


Bravo, Purl!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Read the posts on D and P. Neb. felt she had to come to my aid. I was invariably polite in your neighborhood. No need to fight with me. Just reflect a bit on your posts to a visitor who was curious about the other side.


Yes nauseatingly sweet with an ulterior motive, which was proven by your posts here and elsewhere. Perhaps you can now stop the BS.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true...but I can't help noticing that even the Feathered Flock doesn't have much to say about your articles. The fact that you've even managed to bore them stiff should tell you something.


Actually it is the other way around. We are terribly bored with your responses to Joeys articles that we just ignore you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I went through all of LOLL#6, and the only mentions of you were on p. 35:

SQM said "She <Nebraska> was very nice to me on D and D when Country Bumpkin was trying to climb into my canopy.

Poor Purl said: "I saw how the Bumpkins went after you. But it's okay, because she knows she's forgiven."

And that was all. Which of those was a stab in the back? Or were you being overly dramatic, perhaps?



Country Bumpkins said:


> What about the way all of y'all ganged up on Nebraska on Loll? You let her talk and then ran her off. I never read Loll until someone told me I was stabbed in the back by one of my left friends. I have never posted on there. But seems I have been the topic lately. So you are actually the nasty one that talk behind my back. You may have started out polite on our site but your nature finally came out with Nebraska on Loll. You can't play both sides of the fence.
> I won't be posting to you anymore so say away what you want. Dream up the rest of my answer. Run on back and talk about me to the others. Doesn't hurt me. No weapon forms against me will prosper.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually it is the other way around. We are terribly bored with your responses to Joeys articles that we just ignore you.


Well, you didn't ignore that one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm probably as bored as you are. I am very grateful that it's possible to scroll quickly past stuff I can't stand to read anymore.


Seattle, you claim to be bored yet you are still here. Perhaps you should use the time you spend scrolling through posts you can't stand to read anymore and find some activity that doesn't bore you. Then again, this is just your little way of getting your digs in without having to admit you are being nasty.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> brava to Mrs. Somma for reading Huffington.


But has anything useful or intelligent sunk in? Nah.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



Poor Purl said:


> She said it was your style that was annoying, not your topic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, you didn't ignore that one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Let's count our blessings this is not on paper. Think of the trees that woman would have killed! Would she consider acorns as baby trees and have spared them?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Read the posts on D and P. Neb. felt she had to come to my aid. I was invariably polite in your neighborhood. No need to fight with me. Just reflect a bit on your posts to a visitor who was curious about the other side.


I was TRYING to generate discussion that wasn't hateful or accusatory. A lot of good that did me. When I addressed criticism of creationism (commenting on a link, posted TO me), you accused me of going on a religious tirade, of which I have never done! So, perhaps you should reflect also. Hail to fair weather friends!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

maysmom said:


> But has anything useful or intelligent sunk in? Nah.


maysmom
too much to expect.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Let's count our blessings this is not on paper. Think of the trees that woman would have killed! Would she consider acorns as baby trees and have spared them?


Millions of electrons have been unnecessarily disturbed instead--


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Hello Fellow Knitters.
since this is War on Women, you may want to search the famous Michelle Bachmann's latest Sermon with re. to the
Women's Museum. What a Jewel that "ball of intelligence" is. Minnesota I feel your pain. And she speaks for 200 some others in Washington, are we supporting an opiate crowd? Just wondering.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Seattle, you claim to be bored yet you are still here. Perhaps you should use the time you spend scrolling through posts you can't stand to read anymore and find some activity that doesn't bore you. Then again, this is just your little way of getting your digs in without having to admit you are being nasty.


soloweygirl
you show that you never understand what people write. MIB is never bored, she has never enough time to cater to all of the thngs she embraces.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope one of your friends suggests that you at least return to read the responses to your message.
> 
> 1. SQM has defended Nebraska faithfully, from beginning to end. It was others of us who asked her to leave, when she started getting nasty and saying things like "Jeez! Do I have to do all the work for you?" and otherwise speaking as though she was absolutely right and everyone else was wrong.
> 
> ...


1. Let me say this; I READ every link you guys posted to me. Some of them were VERY long and frustrating. But I did you the courtesy of reading them to understand what and why you believe what you believe. You didn't bother to read about one thing I said! You didn't answer my challenges. You only ridiculed. I wasn't asking you to believe my opinions. I was asking you to look at facts that you havent been exposed to before. When I was called out for being arrogant, I admitted that I had been, and apologized. You make me think that you are self satisfied and don't want to learn anything new. When you asked me to leave, I left!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I was TRYING to generate discussion that wasn't hateful or accusatory. A lot of good that did me. When I addressed criticism of creationism (commenting on a link, posted TO me), you accused me of going on a religious tirade, of which I have never done! So, perhaps you should reflect also. Hail to fair weather friends!


You arrived about a week ago and insisted on correcting our thoughts, we are not fairweather friends -- you never gave us a chance to be any kind of friends as most of the things you 
were so strongly stating were things that we don't agree with.

I am just not interested in being scolded. It wasn't and isn't personal.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> You arrived about a week ago and insisted on correcting our thoughts, we are not fairweather friends -- you never gave us a chance to be any kind of friends as most of the things you
> were so strongly stating were things that we don't agree with.
> 
> I am just not interested in being scolded. It wasn't and isn't personal.


My comment was addressed to SQM.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> My comment was addressed to SQM.


I would think your complaints are addressed to all of us. I was one of the ones who had a conversation with you and who disagreed with your statements as you recall.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> My comment was addressed to SQM.


I don't know what the squabble is all about and I don't really care but when you post a comment here it is open to response from anyone


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Another miswritten statement. The first thing this morning I chided my friends for running Neb. off. It may be on LOLL . Please check.


That is correct -- I was not trying to run her off, However I told her that I was not interested in reading her posts any more nor was I going to tell her again that I didn't agree with her.

I wondered what her agenda was -- it was obviously to 'teach us' her opinions -- I read all her posts at first and realized I didn't agree with her opinions - she scolded me when I disagreed and stated she was trying to give us new ideas -- the ideas she was giving us were something I didn't agree with . They were not new --That is a fact -- I never asked her to leave nor did I try to run her off. I definitelty did tell her I wasn't interested in what she was trying to say as I agreed with very little of her ideas and statements. I dob't agree that Roosevelt was working to start the war in Japan -- and that they were working with the nazis --

I didn't agree with 90% of her statements.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> I don't know what the squabble is all about and I don't really care but when you post a comment here it is open to response from anyone


I understand that. I was explaining that mine was a response to SQM's comment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I understand that. I was explaining that mine was a response to SQM's comment.


SQM is the one person who you should not be attacking - SQM defended you to the rest of us who found your posts were not 
something we cared to listen to. Read them again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> 1. Let me say this; I READ every link you guys posted to me. Some of them were VERY long and frustrating. But I did you the courtesy of reading them to understand what and why you believe what you believe. You didn't bother to read about one thing I said! You didn't answer my challenges. You only ridiculed. I wasn't asking you to believe my opinions. I was asking you to look at facts that you havent been exposed to before. When I was called out for being arrogant, I admitted that I had been, and apologized. You make me think that you are self satisfied and don't want to learn anything new. When you asked me to leave, I left!


Everything you say is true, and in fact several of us complimented you on your attitude behind your back, so to speak. However, we're not as ignorant as you seem to believe. I've heard the arguments against the government's borrowing in order to get things done, but I've also been shown why the borrowing is a good thing, not a bad one. And when you claimed that a minimum wage wouldn't help anyone, I gave my father as one person whom it did help, who was finally able to move out of public housing because he could save finally instead of needing every cent he made to feed his family. But somehow you got a different message: that hard work never killed anybody. So you may have read everything we wrote, but either you misunderstood or you chose to ignore the actual meaning.

And then I got bitchy because LOLL was becoming just another argumentative thread, and there are already plenty of those. That was when you left. I don't blame you - I was pretty awful.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That is correct -- I was not trying to run her off, However I told her that I was not interested in reading her posts any more nor was I going to tell her again that I didn't agree with her.
> 
> I wondered what her agenda was -- it was obviously to 'teach us' her opinions -- I read all her posts at first and realized I didn't agree with her opinions - she scolded me when I disagreed and stated she was trying to give us new ideas -- the ideas she was giving us were something I didn't agree with . They were not new --That is a fact -- I never asked her to leave nor did I try to run her off. I definitelty did tell her I wasn't interested in what she was trying to say as I agreed with very little of her ideas and statements. I dob't agree that Roosevelt was working to start the war in Japan -- and that they were working with the nazis --
> 
> I didn't agree with 90% of her statements.


My "agenda" as you call it, was to stimulate discussion, perhaps share things you had never heard, and vice versa. How does discussion ensue when everybody agrees with everybody else? It doesn't matter if you agree with my opinions or not, but it is quite frustrating when you "disagree" with facts. I didn't accuse you of asking me to leave but when I was asked to leave, I left. I never said that Roosevelt was working with the nazis. I posted a link to declassified information but instead of reading it, you ignore it, because you do not believe it could be possible. Ok, but that doesn't change it. Neither does that make me crazy. And lastly, I understand that not everyone is interested in learning new things but in my opinion, I just wouldn't participate in the thread.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> SQM is the one person who you should not be attacking - SQM defended you to the rest of us who found your posts were not
> something we cared to listen to. Read them again.


I was not "attacking" SQM! I was responding truthfully to her post. SQM defended me until she didn't. And frankly, I don't see why I needed to be defended! Are we not allowed to express our own opinions? Do we need approval to participate in discussion? Are we forced to listen, if we don't care to? I feel like I am the one being attacked!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Everything you say is true, and in fact several of us complimented you on your attitude behind your back, so to speak. However, we're not as ignorant as you seem to believe. I've heard the arguments against the government's borrowing in order to get things done, but I've also been shown why the borrowing is a good thing, not a bad one. And when you claimed that a minimum wage wouldn't help anyone, I gave my father as one person whom it did help, who was finally able to move out of public housing because he could save finally instead of needing every cent he made to feed his family. But somehow you got a different message: that hard work never killed anybody. So you may have read everything we wrote, but either you misunderstood or you chose to ignore the actual meaning.
> 
> And then I got bitchy because LOLL was becoming just another argumentative thread, and there are already plenty of those. That was when you left. I don't blame you - I was pretty awful.


We are only ignorant of things we don't know. I was trying to introduce new ideas. I felt we'd reached an impasse on the minimum wage discussion and tried to drop it and move onto other things. Whenever I say anything, I'm accused of being insensitive. You really don't know me at all. I am a very sensitive person I just disagree with some of what is said. I meant nothing personal against your father and pointed out that he had worked hard and saved. I meant it as a compliment. Perhaps I misunderstand you, as you misunderstand me. I believe that, that is where discussion comes in, it clarifies. I also became bitchy because some just kept making personal attacks, accusations, and didn't want to have a discussion. I also got frustrated because no one WANTED to listen! I left because you asked me to.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Let's count our blessings this is not on paper. Think of the trees that woman would have killed! Would she consider acorns as baby trees and have spared them?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Millions of electrons have been unnecessarily disturbed instead--


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> 1. Let me say this; I READ every link you guys posted to me. Some of them were VERY long and frustrating. But I did you the courtesy of reading them to understand what and why you believe what you believe. You didn't bother to read about one thing I said! You didn't answer my challenges. You only ridiculed. I wasn't asking you to believe my opinions. I was asking you to look at facts that you havent been exposed to before. When I was called out for being arrogant, I admitted that I had been, and apologized. You make me think that you are self satisfied and don't want to learn anything new. When you asked me to leave, I left!


And now you are back. Ask again?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Then that should have been a PM.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> My comment was addressed to SQM.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> And now you are back. Ask again?


I am not BACK. This is a different thread.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Then that should have been a PM.


Not your business!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find good discussions stimulating. 

There are comments that turn me off:

Old conspiracies, already largely debunked.

Disregarded science in favor of fiction. 

Scoldings issued by anyone not my parents before I was 10.

Get the idea?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I find good discussions stimulating.
> 
> There are comments that turn me off:
> 
> ...


Nope! What debunked conspiracies? I gave you a congressional bill. What science? I asked for proof. No one posted any. I wouldn't bother scolding YOU! You say nothing!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Anything written on the open forum is the "business" of all participants on the forum. If something is only the business between two individuals, it should be pursued in a PM (private message). Now I am sticking my nose into "your" business, aren't I? But please understand the perspective of those of us who respond when the message is on the open forum.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Not your business!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



MarilynKnits said:


> Anything written on the open forum is the "business" of all participants on the forum. If something is only the business between two individuals, it should be pursued in a PM (private message). Now I am sticking my nose into "your" business, aren't I? But please understand the perspective of those of us who respond when the message is on the open forum.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Joeyomma
I love your Avatar but even your Cat is bored with your postings. Poor thing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I find good discussions stimulating.
> 
> There are comments that turn me off:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So, we grow and kill the trees that make the paper, and my husband retired from the company that processed the trees into paper. So the more paper used the more money we make.


So that makes your better half a tree killer??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> So that makes your better half a tree killer??


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Lumberman, Logger, Sawyer, retired papermaker.


Very worthy business. My dh's family was into lumber too. We live in the timberlands of Ar. Paper companies all around the South. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Lumberman, Logger, Sawyer, retired papermaker.


It's amazing what we would do with out paper products.

The paper company's are so good at reforesting . Saw a great show on how they replant trees. Can see that up at the cabin. Only cut old growth .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey didn't you mention once that your husband built items with wood and went overseas to help build housing for the poor. 

You must be very proud of him. He work hard all of his life. Can't say that about all can we.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Nope! What debunked conspiracies? I gave you a congressional bill. What science? I asked for proof. No one posted any. I wouldn't bother scolding YOU! You say nothing!


How about insults? and demeaning???


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess he does kill trees, but there are so many good reasons to do it. Trees are a crop, they are grown for a reason. Forests need to be managed. Trees die, need to be thinned in order to maintain a healthy forest. So many are so concerned about cutting any trees. So they protest and the Federal government will not give permits to harvest. Then there are fires and so much of the forest is lost.
> 
> In one forested area of California, the Environmentalists had the local government pass an ordinance that no trees could be cut that were not in the way of building the home. Many people followed the ordinance. A few SMART people did not and cut all of the trees within a certain distance from their house. Then there was a fire. All of the homes that followed the ordinance were burned to the ground. Those who had a cleared area around the house were saved.
> 
> Who had common sense?


Not the tree cutters, obviously. Homeowners insurance covers fire damage and loss--the fines for illegal cutting in California can reach hundreds of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Anything written on the open forum is the "business" of all participants on the forum. If something is only the business between two individuals, it should be pursued in a PM (private message). Now I am sticking my nose into "your" business, aren't I? But please understand the perspective of those of us who respond when the message is on the open forum.


I SAID I was responding to HER post! That's why I directed it to her. I quoted HER comment! Whether I choose to pm her or not is still none of your business! Go ahead and respond.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey didn't you mention once that your husband built items with wood and went overseas to help build housing for the poor.
> 
> You must be very proud of him. He work hard all of his life. Can't say that about all can we.


Can't say anything about all of anything, now, can we?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> How about insults? and demeaning???


You deserved everything you got! You critisized everything I said, without even checking it out!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm probably as bored as you are. I am very grateful that it's possible to scroll quickly past stuff I can't stand to read anymore.


You cannot stand to "read" because you "killed" your own baby! God will punish you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I read the garbage of the AOW daily!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Common sense would rather pay the fine than to loose everything you own. No amount of money could replace the memories that would be lost in a house fire.
> 
> I can see you have a little knowledge of horticulture, forestry, or fires.


Common sense should tell one not to buy or build a house in the middle of forest--particularly in a state that's experiencing its third year of severe drought thanks to global climate change.

Whoopsy--I said the naughty words again. Bad me.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I read the garbage of the AOW daily!


Why?
:roll:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey didn't you mention once that your husband built items with wood and went overseas to help build housing for the poor.
> 
> You must be very proud of him. He work hard all of his life. Can't say that about all can we.


theyarnlady
he should have remained in this country and promote education. Obviously some here are still in need of it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You cannot stand to "read" because you "killed" your own baby! God will punish you!


Janeway
what are your sins to be punished with ailments? Throwing stones when in a glass house?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I read the garbage of the AOW daily!


Janeway
that could make one ill.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So how many times have you been "Out of this Country?"


joeysomma
what a stupid question.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Why?
> :roll:


It's certainly entertaining, unlike the garbage the COWs write.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I guess he does kill trees, but there are so many good reasons to do it. Trees are a crop, they are grown for a reason. Forests need to be managed. Trees die, need to be thinned in order to maintain a healthy forest. So many are so concerned about cutting any trees. So they protest and the Federal government will not give permits to harvest. Then there are fires and so much of the forest is lost.
> 
> In one forested area of California, the Environmentalists had the local government pass an ordinance that no trees could be cut that were not in the way of building the home. Many people followed the ordinance. A few SMART people did not and cut all of the trees within a certain distance from their house. Then there was a fire. All of the homes that followed the ordinance were burned to the ground. Those who had a cleared area around the house were saved.
> 
> Who had common sense?


joeysomma
Lumber Companies take down dying trees? If so, only to get to the good ones. They manage the Forests? Since when? They erase Forests.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Then give me a stupid answer


joeysomma
you are getting better at stupid with each posting.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

"So, we grow and kill the trees that make the paper, and my husband retired from the company that processed the trees into paper. So the more paper used the more money we make."


So drop the "saintly paper people" act already. Reread your last line above. MONEY, certainly not love or concern seemed to be your husband's primary motive, Joey.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> He helps build churches, most recently cabins for a youth camping program. He has worked in Japan, Czech Republic, Hungary, and Slovakia. My oldest son and I have worked in the Czech Republic. Youngest son spent one summer in Poland remodeling a building for a church.


joeysomma
go back to the Czech Republic, much of their housing is in desperate need of repair.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Seattle, you claim to be bored yet you are still here. Perhaps you should use the time you spend scrolling through posts you can't stand to read anymore and find some activity that doesn't bore you. Then again, this is just your little way of getting your digs in without having to admit you are being nasty.


Huh?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Not your business!


Everything any one of us posts here, on what is an open topic, is fair game for anyone to remark on. This has been repeated over and over and over and over and over to so many different participants you'd think people would get it by now. If you want to address your remarks to one person only, have that exchange via PM. Sheesh!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I SAID I was responding to HER post! That's why I directed it to her. I quoted HER comment! Whether I choose to pm her or not is still none of your business! Go ahead and respond.


You persist in misunderstanding how things work here. I suggest you read some of the introductory info about KP until you figure out what's what.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I guess he does kill trees, but there are so many good reasons to do it. Trees are a crop, they are grown for a reason. Forests need to be managed. Trees die, need to be thinned in order to maintain a healthy forest. So many are so concerned about cutting any trees. So they protest and the Federal government will not give permits to harvest. Then there are fires and so much of the forest is lost.
> 
> In one forested area of California, the Environmentalists had the local government pass an ordinance that no trees could be cut that were not in the way of building the home. Many people followed the ordinance. A few SMART people did not and cut all of the trees within a certain distance from their house. Then there was a fire. All of the homes that followed the ordinance were burned to the ground. Those who had a cleared area around the house were saved.
> 
> Who had common sense?


Sorry, there are regulations in most of California requiring people cut any trees within 30 feet of their homes. We're in the third year of a drought, everything is as dry as a bone, and the state is one giant tinderbox. The requirements to cut trees around homes is being taken very seriously.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> what are your sins to be punished with ailments? Throwing stones when in a glass house?


 :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gee you're smart.



joeysomma said:


> Then give me a stupid answer


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And didn't some 'genius' write something about removing 'old growth?' Take down 400 year old trees for lumber and wait 400 years for something to regrow?



Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> Lumber Companies take down dying trees? If so, only to get to the good ones. They manage the Forests? Since when? They erase Forests.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very intelligent answer Huck. You can't be stupid even when you try. Let's leave it to joey. She's naturally good at it.



Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> you are getting better at stupid with each posting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> "So, we grow and kill the trees that make the paper, and my husband retired from the company that processed the trees into paper. So the more paper used the more money we make."
> 
> So drop the "saintly paper people" act already. Reread your last line above. MONEY, certainly not love or concern seemed to be your husband's primary motive, Joey.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You persist in misunderstanding how things work here. I suggest you read some of the introductory info about KP until you figure out what's what.


I suggest you take a remedial reading class! It is still none of your business if I choose to pm somebody or not!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If Huck answered you, joey, it would take more room than your idiot cut & paste jobs.

I know Huck. She is a well-educated and well-travelled woman. Truthfully, can't you discern that from her comments or are you really too far gone?



joeysomma said:


> Remember this "Haven't been out of the country, have you."
> 
> So now I am asking you how many times you have been out of the country, I think you need to broaden your education.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> If Huck answered you, joey, it would take more room than your idiot cut & paste jobs.
> 
> I know Huck. She is a well-educated and well-travelled woman. Truthfully, can't you discern that from her comments or are you really too far gone?


All of you are over working your mouse!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This comment says more about the writer than it does about the person written about, don't you think?



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I suggest you take a remedial reading class! It is still none of your business if I choose to pm somebody or not!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

HOOOOOO! Clevvvvver janey. What a wit! dim, half, etc?



Janeway said:


> All of you are over working your mouse!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Ah! dammary! The queen of one liners! Never an original thought! It would seem that you have absolutely nothing to say. Do why don't you quit saying it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ah! dammary! The queen of one liners! Never an original thought! It would seem that you have absolutely nothing to say. Do why don't you quit saying it?


And you question why some of us didn't want you on LOLL?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

mumble mumble Whew! Why don't you quit listening? I'll never stop because you 'suggest' it.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ah! dammary! The queen of one liners! Never an original thought! It would seem that you have absolutely nothing to say. Do why don't you quit saying it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

At last a useful cut & paste that will change minds if congressmen are aborted.



joeysomma said:


> Congressmans Powerful Admission: I Was Almost a Victim of Abortion
> 
> by Steven Ertelt | Washington, DC | LifeNews.com | 5/8/13 10:19 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Purl.



Poor Purl said:


> And you question why some of us didn't want you on LOLL?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And you question why some of us didn't want you on LOLL?


dammary only ever picks on people and makes fun of them! If that's acceptable discussion on loll, you can keep it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi, Joey.

I see the Libs have settled in and are still hijacking your thread for their own hateful purposes. 

I guess they have nothing better to do and cannot move on and do something productive with their lives.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi, Joey.
> 
> I see the Libs have settled in and are still hijacking your thread for their own hateful purposes.
> 
> I guess they have nothing better to do and cannot move on and do something productive with their lives.


Hi, KPG! I knew you couldn't stay away. Did you bring along your Board of Education to give us all a few "spanks"? (Sister Joey excepted, of course)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Remember this "Haven't been out of the country, have you."
> 
> So now I am asking you how many times you have been out of the country, I think you need to broaden your education.


joeysomma
you could never catch up with my education. nor travels, I am a Pilot, did you forget? Have a pleasant Mother's Day. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi, Joey.
> 
> I see the Libs have settled in and are still hijacking your thread for their own hateful purposes.
> 
> I guess they have nothing better to do and cannot move on and do something productive with their lives.


KPG
just produced a fabulous Cake.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> And then they complain about hijacking threads.


Well, if they started their own threads on something of interest, and treated people respectfully, they wouldn't have a need to hijack those of others or this one.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> mumble mumble Whew! Why don't you quit listening? I'll never stop because you 'suggest' it.


What's that??? Is someone around here being suggestive???


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> just produced a fabulous Cake.


I just finished major revision and deep cleaning my kitchen and dining room. All I have left to do on that spring cleaning job is call Goodwill.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oooppssss!! Double post...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> you could never catch up with my education. nor travels, I am a Pilot, did you forget? Have a pleasant Mother's Day. Huck


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH - Always one for a good laugh.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Afraid to say how many time you have been out of the country?
> 
> Just because you are a pilot, does not mean you have ever left the country.


Just because she says so, doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I see you know a* little* about forestry too.


Huclkeberry knows so little about so much.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Sorry, there are regulations in most of California requiring people cut any trees within 30 feet of their homes. We're in the third year of a drought, everything is as dry as a bone, and the state is one giant tinderbox. The requirements to cut trees around homes is being taken very seriously.


All the more reason for the underbrush to be cleared out. Homeowners should be responsible to do so around their homes. The underbrush quickly ignites from the sparks of already burning fires. We are also in our third year of drought and crews are clearing underbrush all over the state. This has been helping the firefighters put the wildfires out sooner.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I guess he does kill trees, but there are so many good reasons to do it. Trees are a crop, they are grown for a reason. Forests need to be managed. Trees die, need to be thinned in order to maintain a healthy forest. So many are so concerned about cutting any trees. So they protest and the Federal government will not give permits to harvest. Then there are fires and so much of the forest is lost.
> 
> In one forested area of California, the Environmentalists had the local government pass an ordinance that no trees could be cut that were not in the way of building the home. Many people followed the ordinance. A few SMART people did not and cut all of the trees within a certain distance from their house. Then there was a fire. All of the homes that followed the ordinance were burned to the ground. Those who had a cleared area around the house were saved.
> 
> Who had common sense?


Gardners manage their gardens in the same fashion. As the seedlings grow, the weaker and dead ones are pulled out leaving the more robust ones to grow. This process is continued until the robust plants are left. Managing the forests is not a new concept. It's done in our National Forests and state parks all the time. They learned their lessons from the large wildfires in the parks years ago. The underbrush needs to be removed as it makes containment of forest fires easier for the firefighters and for the land itself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> dammary only ever picks on people and makes fun of them! If that's acceptable discussion on loll, you can keep it!


dame (not dam) mary says what _she[/] thinks is worth saying, to people she thinks are worth talking to._


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Afraid to say how many time you have been out of the country?
> 
> Just because you are a pilot, does not mean you have ever left the country.


Is it important? Your last president, George W. Bush, had never left the country before being appointed president.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH - Always one for a good laugh.


Oh, goody. Here comes Miss Mommy-they're-picking-on-me, who is never, ever nasty. Who also has been mainly absent; did your Mommy finally give you permission to join in the conversation?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just because she says so, doesn't mean it's true.


And just because you disbelieve something doesn't mean you're right. Now complain about how abusive and hypocritical I am because I'm sounding like you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Huclkeberry knows so little about so much.


And solow knows so little, period.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> dame (not dam) mary says what _she[/] thinks is worth saying, to people she thinks are worth talking to._


_

Are you saying she thinks "I" am worth talking to? I should be flattered? Well, I'm not! She only posts critiques of others and has never posted an original thought! And for that, she should be referred to as royalty? I think not! When one sets out to hurt and destroy, they are not worthy of honor in any form. I don't know what you think a discussion is. I understand it as an exchange of ideas. dammary allows no exchange that differs from her own opinion. I don't have a problem with difference of opinion. What I have a problem with is attack. And most especially personal attack. You can defend her if you want. But I'll bet you can't show one instance when she has participated in an exchange of ideas. I will show her respect when she shows others respect._


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You persist in misunderstanding how things work here. I suggest you read some of the introductory info about KP until you figure out what's what.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Are you saying she thinks "I" am worth talking to? I should be flattered? Well, I'm not! She only posts critiques of others and has never posted an original thought! And for that, she should be referred to as royalty? I think not! When one sets out to hurt and destroy, they are not worthy of honor in any form. I don't know what you think a discussion is. I understand it as an exchange of ideas. dammary allows no exchange that differs from her own opinion. I don't have a problem with difference of opinion. What I have a problem with is attack. And most especially personal attack. You can defend her if you want. But I'll bet you can't show one instance when she has participated in an exchange of ideas. I will show her respect when she shows others respect.


She happened to disagree with most of your 'statements in your discussion -- she is smart, knowledgeable and thinks for herself --

She is a fine lady -- and deserves her title. :wink:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> She happened to disagree with most of your 'statements in your discussion -- she is smart, knowledgeable and thinks for herself --
> 
> She is a find lady -- and deserves her title. :wink:


Thinks for herself? I've never seen that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thinks for herself? I've never seen that.


I believe you have been around for about a week or possibly a little more than that? I personally am not sure but you only came to my attention the other day and I am here off and on. She doesn't need us defending her. She is a good friend and 
I doubt you are interested in finding out what any of us are really like.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Are you saying she thinks "I" am worth talking to? I should be flattered? Well, I'm not! She only posts critiques of others and has never posted an original thought! And for that, she should be referred to as royalty? I think not! When one sets out to hurt and destroy, they are not worthy of honor in any form. I don't know what you think a discussion is. I understand it as an exchange of ideas. dammary allows no exchange that differs from her own opinion. I don't have a problem with difference of opinion. What I have a problem with is attack. And most especially personal attack. You can defend her if you want. But I'll bet you can't show one instance when she has participated in an exchange of ideas. I will show her respect when she shows others respect.


That is the problem we have found here you don't show any of us respect although you pretended to.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Afraid to say how many time you have been out of the country?
> 
> Just because you are a pilot, does not mean you have ever left the country.


Joey, she/he is not a pilot but only on her mind!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> More interesting information from the side who wants tolerance and is the most intolerant.
> 
> Liberal calls for purge of Christians
> 
> ...


joeysomma
I feel sorry for your kind, you all are full of conspiracies, racism and bigotry. You belong to a Christian Church? Really? A dreamed up one is my guess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Huclkeberry knows so little about so much.


soloweygirl
I think you hijacked that remark from one of your friends.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hi, KPG! I knew you couldn't stay away. Did you bring along your Board of Education to give us all a few "spanks"? (Sister Joey excepted, of course)


susanmos2000
wonder why KPG is showing up here when she is so loved elsewhere. I guess they are too boring on the other thread.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Joey, she/he is not a pilot but only on her mind!


Jane, love the photo of yourself you have posted, it is just how I thought you looked.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Joey, she/he is not a pilot but only on her mind!


Janeway - this image is adorable. However, even a monkey could fly a plane. Huck, not so much.

Did you know George W. Bush could fly air force fighter planes? We was the only President, I believe, to date, to ever earn a MBA. No slouch learns to be a fighter pilot either.

Thank God he was our President when 911 occurred.

He recently hosted his repeat annual bike ride for wounded and disabled veterans. GWB has always had a heart for our military members and always will.

Can't say anything good about what is going on now or how our Vets are treated today.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> I feel sorry for your kind, you all are full of conspiracies, racism and bigotry. You belong to a Christian Church? Really? A dreamed up one is my guess.


You shall not judge her as only God can judge--go fly somewhere!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Jane, love the photo of yourself you have posted, it is just how I thought you looked.


Why thank you Eve a compliment from you???? :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Afraid to say how many time you have been out of the country?
> 
> Just because you are a pilot, does not mean you have ever left the country.


joeysomma
I know, I know, you do not have friends in "high places". By the way, I may not even be in this country when I write to you. I know, hard for you to think of that. Now and then I am on automatic Pilot and have a little time to keep looking down on you with great pleasure. Nearer to Heaven I get frequently. I know, I know, not your World, I forgive your voids.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway - this image is adorable. However, even a monkey could fly a plane. Huck, not so much.
> 
> Did you know George W. Bush could fly air force fighter planes? We was the only President, I believe to date, to ever earn a MBA. No slouch learns to be a fighter pilot either.
> 
> ...


Yes, he sure was the president when 911 occurred. If he had been awake and paid attention to the chatter going on, it may not have occurred. Surely, even you can't defend George W. Bush, War Criminal.
The blame for cutbacks in $$$$ going to Vets' medical care and benefits rests squarely on the shoulders of the illustrious repub House. Surely, even you can recognize that.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

KGB - Love your Mr. Men logo. Mr. Bump was my family favorite. I cannot comment on your post but I will suggest you look up Clinton's and Obama's education background - much more impressive than Bush's. I imagine his Dad got Georgie in Harvard.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You shall not judge her as only God can judge--go fly somewhere!


Janeway
I shall be doing just that after required off-time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Joey, she/he is not a pilot but only on her mind!


Janeway
Nice picture but why have your co-workers jumped ship? I can't blame them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway - this image is adorable. However, even a monkey could fly a plane. Huck, not so much.
> 
> Did you know George W. Bush could fly air force fighter planes? We was the only President, I believe, to date, to ever earn a MBA. No slouch learns to be a fighter pilot either.
> 
> ...


knitpresengifts
Wow, you are a ball of intelligence. Glad Bush was President at 911? Because he was President and slept, 911 happened on his watch. He had all kinds of warnings and ignored all of them. And then planning the Iraq War for Oil, what a Monster. As to care for Veterans, who is cutting the Budgets to the bone? Republican Paul Ryan and his conspirators, go piss on their front steps.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You cannot stand to "read" because you "killed" your own baby! God will punish you!


MIB - I am sorry this person says things like that to anyone - she is certainly a good Christian woman with kindness in her heart.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And you question why some of us didn't want you on LOLL?


Her statements today show me that we were right - I sure am not feeling sorry - Wondered, for one night but don't wonder any more.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> I feel sorry for your kind, you all are full of conspiracies, racism and bigotry. You belong to a Christian Church? Really? A dreamed up one is my guess.


 Joey --You wonder why we don't read your posts, what a lot of crap!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hi, KPG! I knew you couldn't stay away. Did you bring along your Board of Education to give us all a few "spanks"? (Sister Joey excepted, of course)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: She's not sitting in the corner anymore. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fruitcake?



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> just produced a fabulous Cake.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're right. It's an order for me to be quiet. Never worked. Never will.



MaidInBedlam said:


> What's that??? Is someone around here being suggestive???


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love your little cabin avatar. I imagine a creek where the animals come to drink. Much better than cable TV.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I just finished major revision and deep cleaning my kitchen and dining room. All I have left to do on that spring cleaning job is call Goodwill.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What do you want? To check her passport? MYOB. You are a stranger. No need for someone with self respect to brag to a stranger. Proves nothing anyway, except you're more than a little odd.



joeysomma said:


> Afraid to say how many time you have been out of the country?
> 
> Just because you are a pilot, does not mean you have ever left the country.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Exactly. Thank you Purl.



Poor Purl said:


> dame (not dam) mary says what _she[/] thinks is worth saying, to people she thinks are worth talking to._


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

KPG's back too. A coincidence?



Poor Purl said:


> Oh, goody. Here comes Miss Mommy-they're-picking-on-me, who is never, ever nasty. Who also has been mainly absent; did your Mommy finally give you permission to join in the conversation?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And just because you disbelieve something doesn't mean you're right. Now complain about how abusive and hypocritical I am because I'm sounding like you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Just laugh along.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And solow knows so little, period.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We don't care what you think.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Are you saying she thinks "I" am worth talking to? I should be flattered? Well, I'm not! She only posts critiques of others and has never posted an original thought! And for that, she should be referred to as royalty? I think not! When one sets out to hurt and destroy, they are not worthy of honor in any form. I don't know what you think a discussion is. I understand it as an exchange of ideas. dammary allows no exchange that differs from her own opinion. I don't have a problem with difference of opinion. What I have a problem with is attack. And most especially personal attack. You can defend her if you want. But I'll bet you can't show one instance when she has participated in an exchange of ideas. I will show her respect when she shows others respect.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you, Designer. I am honored.



Designer1234 said:


> She happened to disagree with most of your 'statements in your discussion -- she is smart, knowledgeable and thinks for herself --
> 
> She is a fine lady -- and deserves her title. :wink:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> I feel sorry for your kind, you all are full of conspiracies, racism and bigotry. You belong to a Christian Church? Really? A dreamed up one is my guess.


I gotta hand it to Joey, nobody can cut & paste like her. Now, if the info was actually unbiased and useful...
:roll:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, now we know which tribe is janey's.



Janeway said:


> Joey, she/he is not a pilot but only on her mind!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Jane, love the photo of yourself you have posted, it is just how I thought you looked.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I thought exactly the same thing, Eve.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

'Dear' Little Miss Bossy, do you really want to start the G DubbyWu comparison?

He was drunk most of the time he was learning to fly and his Daddy's friends kept him from being declared AWOL when he dismissed himself from reporting for duty. (Probably got his MBA the same way.) In other words he is a reformed addict who has relied on family connections all his life.

The picture of GW from 911 I remember is of him in the elementary school classroom looking as bewildered as the rest of us felt. Meanwhile, Cheney was in the undisclosed location calling all the shots?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway - this image is adorable. However, even a monkey could fly a plane. Huck, not so much.
> 
> Did you know George W. Bush could fly air force fighter planes? We was the only President, I believe, to date, to ever earn a MBA. No slouch learns to be a fighter pilot either.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about when God judges you?



Janeway said:


> You shall not judge her as only God can judge--go fly somewhere!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Why thank you Eve a compliment from you???? :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


 :?: :?: :?: :?: You posted a picture of a monkey, a clean, computer user monkey, but a monkey just the same. If that's the best compliment you get, so be it. ?: :?: :?:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> I feel sorry for your kind, you all are full of conspiracies, racism and bigotry. You belong to a Christian Church? Really? A dreamed up one is my guess.


No, Huck, she probably doesn't belong to a dreamed up Christian church. That's the scary part, and what gives sincere Christians a bad rep. This bonehead belongs to some fundamentalist sect where members check their brains in at the door to the church. Mark Twain called those kind of Christians "Professional Christians", as opposed to the "Professing Christians" who actually make a good and consistent effort to follow Christ's teachings.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And you know this how?


Guess.

Have you ever heard of newspapers?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oops. Fumble fingers got me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Are you saying she thinks "I" am worth talking to? I should be flattered? Well, I'm not! She only posts critiques of others and has never posted an original thought! And for that, she should be referred to as royalty? I think not! When one sets out to hurt and destroy, they are not worthy of honor in any form. I don't know what you think a discussion is. I understand it as an exchange of ideas. dammary allows no exchange that differs from her own opinion. I don't have a problem with difference of opinion. What I have a problem with is attack. And most especially personal attack. You can defend her if you want. But I'll bet you can't show one instance when she has participated in an exchange of ideas. I will show her respect when she shows others respect.


I'm not going to show you anything, but if you continue to call her "dammary," I'll call you Knutter from Nebraska, or Knut for short.

Isn't this silly?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She happened to disagree with most of your 'statements in your discussion -- she is smart, knowledgeable and thinks for herself --
> 
> She is a fine lady -- and deserves her title. :wink:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, he sure was the president when 911 occurred. If he had been awake and paid attention to the chatter going on, it may not have occurred. Surely, even you can't defend George W. Bush, War Criminal.
> The blame for cutbacks in $$$$ going to Vets' medical care and benefits rests squarely on the shoulders of the illustrious repub House. Surely, even you can recognize that.


You're kidding, right? Recognize the truth? Impossible.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> KGB - Love your Mr. Men logo. Mr. Bump was my family favorite. I cannot comment on your post but I will suggest you look up Clinton's and Obama's education background - much more impressive than Bush's. I imagine his Dad got Georgie in Harvard.


There's an interview with one of his professors at Harvard B School. The man describes him as a slacker and seems dumbfounded that he ever got anywhere. But with a little help from your friends, you get by.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> MIB - I am sorry this person says things like that to anyone - she is certainly a good Christian woman with kindness in her heart.


And she refers to _us_ as angry. I've never seen a grudge carried for so long.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> MIB - I am sorry this person says things like that to anyone - she is certainly a good Christian woman with kindness in her heart.


Thanks. Janeway has some confused idea that she can judge me for sins she's invented that she thinks I've committed. I've been damned to Hell by better people than Janeway and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Real intelligent answer for someone with a Phd.


Real dumb remark from someone who's never read a real newspaper.

Or you could look it up. You know, some search engine.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And she refers to _us_ as angry. I've never seen a grudge carried for so long.


Yeah, me neither. Talk about beating a dead horse...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wowzer said:


> Seriously? Bush's lack of worldliness was well publicized and confimed by Bush himself as he ran for president right before his first term. You don't remember the multiple incidents where reporters were asking him questions about his opinions of a leader of a particular country and he was unable to name the leaders of even very prominent and well known countries?
> 
> Interviewing Bush was like watching a Jay Leno skit where he would ask people on the srreet rudimentary questions and were all shocked at just how truly stupid Americans really are.


Thank you, Wowzer.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I love your little cabin avatar. I imagine a creek where the animals come to drink. Much better than cable TV.


I've often lived near creeks. I'd like to live in my little cabin avatar, and am sure it is near a little creek that chatters and burbles as it flows past my door.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And she refers to _us_ as angry. I've never seen a grudge carried for so long.


It is starting to gain a record for longest held line of BS around here. I just love how Janie judges me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No, Huck, she probably doesn't belong to a dreamed up Christian church. That's the scary part, and what gives sincere Christians a bad rep. This bonehead belongs to some fundamentalist sect where members check their brains in at the door to the church. Mark Twain called those kind of Christians "Professional Christians", as opposed to the "Professing Christians" who actually make a good and consistent effort to follow Christ's teachings.


MIB
I see that you are on the right track.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> There's an interview with one of his professors at Harvard B School. The man describes him as a slacker and seems dumbfounded that he ever got anywhere. But with a little help from your friends, you get by.


Poor Purl
at times I even wondered how G.W. could have graduated from High School. He was such a poor performer all around.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Woman Blames Walmart for Her Poverty; Why Walmart?
> 
> Posted on May 10, 2014 by Mark Horne
> 
> ...


joeysomma
you put your Cat into a Coma.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It is starting to gain a record for longest held line of BS around here. I just love how Janie judges me.


MaidInBedlam
and I am so impressed that she does not mind looking so dumb. Perhaps they are fracking close to her and it is effecting her grey matter.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wowzer said:


> I hate to say it but with all those peurile paintings of his ... he looks like our first developmentally disabled ex-president.
> 
> It's truly embarrasing for the country to have such an imbicile as ex-"POTUS".


Wowzer
well, that is why Cheney called all the shots.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wowzer said:


> I hate to say it but with all those peurile paintings of his ... he looks like our first developmentally disabled ex-president.
> 
> It's truly embarrasing for the country to have such an imbicile as ex-"POTUS".


He's always given that impression, though maybe the bike was a bit better than the paintings. It was even more embarrassing to have him as POTUS - thank goodness he's just ex now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> you put your Cat into a Coma.


It rhymes, Huck.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Wowzer
> well, that is why Cheney called all the shots.


And boy, Huck, did he do a great job of that!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Real dumb remark from someone who's never read a real newspaper.


Sure she reads them, Purl--opportunity knocks at least twice a day, when she needs to use her outhouse.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> 'Dear' Little Miss Bossy, do you really want to start the G DubbyWu comparison?
> 
> He was drunk most of the time he was learning to fly and his Daddy's friends kept him from being declared AWOL when he dismissed himself from reporting for duty. (Probably got his MBA the same way.) In other words he is a reformed addict who has relied on family connections all his life.
> 
> The picture of GW from 911 I remember is of him in the elementary school classroom looking as bewildered as the rest of us felt.


You mean this one?

What's always struck me about the coverage from the school is that aids had to _command_ people to shut off their cell phones and pagers when Dubya was about to speak. People knew by then what had happened and understood perfectly that they were about to be addressed by an empty suit. Reports relayed by a spouse, neighbor, or even one's ten-year old sick at home were a lot more informative than whatever the Presidential jughead had to say.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> What's always struck me about the coverage from the school is that aids had to _command_ people to shut off their cell phones and pagers when Dubya was about to speak. People knew by then what had happened and understood perfectly that they were about to be addressed by an empty suit. Reports relayed by a spouse, neighbor, or even one's ten-year old sick at home were a lot more informative than whatever the Presidential jughead had to say.


And lest we forget - georgie was holding this children's book about a goat upside down when he heard the news.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> And lest we forget - georgie was holding this children's book about a goat upside down when he heard the news.


Yes, I'd forgotten about that! :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As long as she leaves out the 'n.'



 Poor Purl said:


> I'm not going to show you anything, but if you continue to call her "dammary," I'll call you Knutter from Nebraska, or Knut for short.
> 
> Isn't this silly?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure she was considering her audience.....you.



joeysomma said:


> Real intelligent answer for someone with a Phd.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wowzer said:


> Seriously? Bush's lack of worldliness was well publicized and confimed by Bush himself as he ran for president right before his first term. You don't remember the multiple incidents where reporters were asking him questions about his opinions of a leader of a particular country and he was unable to name the leaders of even very prominent and well known countries?
> 
> Interviewing Bush was like watching a Jay Leno skit where he would ask people on the srreet rudimentary questions and were all shocked at just how truly stupid Americans really are.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You're making me laugh, although it isn't funny. Thanks. I needed a laugh.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just glad he's an ex now.



Wowzer said:


> I hate to say it but with all those peurile paintings of his ... he looks like our first developmentally disabled ex-president.
> 
> It's truly embarrasing for the country to have such an imbicile as ex-"POTUS".


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This particular line of BS bothers me. It's mean and stupid, and I've never seen janey introducing a discussion.



MaidInBedlam said:


> It is starting to gain a record for longest held line of BS around here. I just love how Janie judges me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It rhymes, Huck.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: She's a poet and didn't know it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Look carefully at the picture. He's blushing. Even he's embarrassed by having to speak.

WHY WHY did KPG have to start this?



susanmos2000 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> What's always struck me about the coverage from the school is that aids had to _command_ people to shut off their cell phones and pagers when Dubya was about to speak. People knew by then what had happened and understood perfectly that they were about to be addressed by an empty suit. Reports relayed by a spouse, neighbor, or even one's ten-year old sick at home were a lot more informative than whatever the Presidential jughead had to say.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He always reads books this way.



SQM said:


> And lest we forget - georgie was holding this children's book about a goat upside down when he heard the news.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I'd forgotten about that! :XD:


susanmos2000
when it comes to reading he was not suffering from Dislexia, it was Perplexia. Books seemed to be Enemies of his - poor Fellow, Mother did not push hard enough for him to read.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Look carefully at the picture. He's blushing. Even he's embarrassed by having to speak.
> 
> WHY WHY did KPG have to start this?


It makes her feel important???? :hunf:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tuned in this morning and see that nothing has changed. The title "War on Women" seems relevant here as I see women warring against each other without any meaningful discussion.
Gives me a headache.

Why are people even responding to these fundamentalist women who have nothing to say of consequence here. They remind me of the quackbusters who are the quacks themselves. Some of them are paid to foment these kinds of ridiculous discussions. They resort to ad hominems non stop. Rail emotionally calling people stupid but never have a single piece of evidence to offer. Further, they will never read anything you send them to back up what you say. It is a stupid, nasty game designed to be disruptive and to turn off people who might actually like to learn something or discuss an idea seriously. Respect does not exist in their world view as they are on a mission. And like a good soldier they shoot at whatever moves in front of them. As long as the blood flows they are happy.

It is Mother's Day and let me wish you all a peaceful one as you think on the origin of the day conceived by a peace activist in loving memory of her mother and all others.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It makes her feel important???? :hunf:


I believe you're right, Designer. By stirring up trouble she grabs the spotlight for herself as people spend increasing amounts of time responding to the self-proclaimed "blog boss" and pondering her motivations--just as I'm doing now, unfortunately


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> This particular line of BS bothers me. It's mean and stupid, and I've never seen janey introducing a discussion.


I agree, Dame--probably the most hateful taunt that's ever been hurled on the thread. I'm so sorry, Maid.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Look carefully at the picture. He's blushing. Even he's embarrassed by having to speak.
> 
> WHY WHY did KPG have to start this?


The Libs criticized Bush for waiting seven *minutes* to leave the classroom where he was interacting with children as to not show cause for concern. Immediately Bush was then a heroic Commander-in-Chief for years and lead America through the worst terrorist attack our country has ever seen. (Let's not forget to thank Willy Clinton who could have rid the world of OBL, but looked the other way six times, hence Willy was too busy with girls to keep America safe while at the wheel.)

Let's look at Obama who after seven *HOURS* never even bothering to enter the situation room or lift his fingers to do ANYTHING during the time to assist or retrieve the USA Ambassador or three heroic Americans who were murdered at our consulate in Benghazi. Then, Obama couldn't be bothered to instill any confidence in Americans worldwide, lied to the murdered family members by telling them a video-inspired hate murdered their children and justice would be theirs, instead Obama flew to a fundraiser in Las Vegas and has lied again and again and again about what he didn't do to you and the world.

Obama, of course, hates America, the service members and even his own members of Congress.

Ya, great comparison. A hero, a veteran - a failure, a Coke head.

BTW: Obama has no credentials of his schooling; it all went up in smoke. Funny, that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> And lest we forget - georgie was holding this children's book about a goat upside down when he heard the news.


Least you forget - Obama thinks there are 51 states in the USA, and corpse-men in our military.

BTW: Bush was _talking_ to the kids while they were in a reading circle. He was holding the book.

When Obama went to see kids in a school room, he had his Presidential podium, rug with Presidential seal and his teleprompters brought in so he could give a speech. Cause, ya know, Obama cannot speak to three or ten year olds without that stuff.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> WHY WHY did KPG have to start this?


WHY WHY WHY do the Libs have to hijack and ruin every thread they settle in on like this anti-abortion thread begun by a non-Lib?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tuned in this morning and see that nothing has changed. The title "War on Women" seems relevant here as I see women warring against each other without any meaningful discussion.
> Gives me a headache.


 :thumbup: That's the Libs for ya!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Libs criticized Bush for waiting seven *minutes* to leave the classroom where he was interacting with children as to not show cause for concern. Immediately Bush was then a heroic Commander-in-Chief for years and lead America through the worst terrorist attack our country has ever seen. (Let's not forget to thank Willy Clinton who could have rid the world of OBL, but looked the other way six times, hence Willy was too busy with girls to keep America safe while at the wheel.)
> 
> Let's look at Obama who after seven *HOURS* never even bothering to enter the situation room or lift his fingers to do ANYTHING during the time to assist or retrieve the USA Ambassador or three heroic Americans who were murdered at our consulate in Benghazi. Then, Obama couldn't be bothered to instill any confidence in Americans worldwide, instead Obama flew to a fundraiser in Las Vegas and has lied again and again about what he didn't do.
> 
> ...


*sigh* Why not preach this to your minions over in the "happy place", KGB? They'll dutifully agree with every word that you say.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> What's always struck me about the coverage from the school is that aids had to _command_ people to shut off their cell phones and pagers when Dubya was about to speak. People knew by then what had happened and understood perfectly that they were about to be addressed by an empty suit. Reports relayed by a spouse, neighbor, or even one's ten-year old sick at home were a lot more informative than whatever the Presidential jughead had to say.


susanmos2000
GW looks as if he has no clue what he is supposed to do.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: That's the Libs for ya!


I see the self-awareness app's working well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

tamarque
thank you and enjoy the day as well. Huck


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> MIB - I am sorry this person says things like that to anyone - she is certainly a good Christian woman with kindness in her heart.


Just had to reply to me--you are so jealous you just cannot stay away from me! Judging me again? MIB did "kill"her baby--that is a fact--put on your glasses!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: That's the Libs for ya!


knitpresentgifts
we are not Libs, we are Pimpernels. Get the drift?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just had to reply to me--you are so jealous you just cannot stay away from me! Judging me again? MIB did "kill"her baby--that is a fact--put on your glasses!


Janeway
who on earth would want to be jealous of you, pretty please. As to the other issue, not so loud, there are plenty of skeletons in your family's closet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No, Huck, she probably doesn't belong to a dreamed up Christian church. That's the scary part, and what gives sincere Christians a bad rep. This bonehead belongs to some fundamentalist sect where members check their brains in at the door to the church. Mark Twain called those kind of Christians "Professional Christians", as opposed to the "Professing Christians" who actually make a good and consistent effort to follow Christ's teachings.


Judging again? I'll bet you were a "biker chick" who did drugs & was passed around to all of the members--no wonder you "killed" your baby!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm not going to show you anything, but if you continue to call her "dammary," I'll call you Knutter from Nebraska, or Knut for short.
> 
> Isn't this silly?


Purl, I'm surprised at your remark as I really felt you were one of the nice people on here. My, my, the AOW have rubbed off on you!

You don't have any idea of Dame's horrible history as you have not been on KP long enough to really know any of these gals!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> who on earth would want to be jealous of you, pretty please. As to the other issue, not so loud, there are plenty of skeletons in your family's closet.


No skeletons in my closet, but the remark was said that one of you knew what "tribe" I'm from! Talk about racism! I'm reporting that remark to Admin as it seems some of you always bring up racism but say it is our fault!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> GW looks as if he has no clue what he is supposed to do.


I'm sure he didn't, Aw--and it would have been unseemly for him to whip out his cell phone and get Daddy Bush on the line for instructions.

What's always galled me about Dubya's torpor was the fact that his presence in the school at that particular moment was putting all those children at considerable risk. It just didn't occur to him that, for the sake of the kids and everyone else in the building, he should get up, excuse himself, and get the heck out of there.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Judging again? I'll bet you were a "biker chick" who did drugs & was passed around to all of the members--no wonder you "killed" your baby!


That's a truly ugly thing to say, Janeway. What in the world is wrong with you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks. Janeway has some confused idea that she can judge me for sins she's invented that she thinks I've committed. I've been damned to Hell by better people than Janeway and lived to tell the tale.


You & Designer certainly deserve each other--such a piece of horrible work!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's a truly ugly thing to say, Janeway. What in the world in wrong with you?


Nothing wrong with me--why don't you slam Dame for her remarks to me about she "knows" what tribe I'm from? No, you slam me!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You & Designer certainly deserve each other--such a piece of horrible work!


Knock it off, Janeway--or at least have the decency to wait until Maid is online and able to respond.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nothing wrong with me--why don't you slam Dame for her remarks to me about she "knows" what tribe I'm from? No, you slam me!


What's the big deal? I've heard you say many times that you're an Apache. Is that supposed to be a deep dark secret?


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Last week I was on the forum, D&P, giving my opinion on a statement one of them made. I was promptly told to give my opinions on the liberal threads because my opinions were not wanted on their forum and would be ignored, which it was.

Soooo, why don't we all agree to not comment on anything they have to say???

Do you remember the old saying, A person would rather be hated than ignored???

So let's ignore the whole lot of them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It is starting to gain a record for longest held line of BS around here. I just love how Janie judges me.


I'm Jane to you, Janie to my friends you are not allowed to call me Janie!

You did "kill"your baby because it was not convenient to have a child! God will punish you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Wowzer
> well, that is why Cheney called all the shots.


Oh, no, another person I cannot reply to --Wowzer---oh, boy here we go again! Don't know who you are, but You are already here or was kicked off!

This is such fun!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> MaidInBedlam
> and I am so impressed that she does not mind looking so dumb. Perhaps they are fracking close to her and it is effecting her grey matter.


Oh, goody, talk about writing dumb! You take the prize as do you ever read what you type?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm Jane to you, Janie to my friends you are not allowed to call me Janie!
> 
> You did "kill"your baby because it was not convenient to have a child! God will punish you!


And you as well, Jane. You should be on your knees praying for forgiveness for all the loathsome things you've said these past few minutes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, Dame--probably the most hateful taunt that's ever been hurled on the thread. I'm so sorry, Maid.


Of course you believe in abortion! That is the reason you "try" to make her feel great for killing her baby!

No, you told Yarnie to put a pencil between her teeth & enjoy her seizure! Talk about a hateful history one--you have a big history!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> And you as well, Jane. You should be on your knees praying for forgiveness for all the loathsome things you've said these past few minutes.


No, never, as she did kill her baby--thank goodness she never got pregnant again unless she isn't telling the truth!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> *sigh* Why not preach this to your minions over in the "happy place", KGB? They'll dutifully agree with every word that you say.


Why are you on this thread? Your other threads are just empty with nothing going on--no conversation!

If you don't like this thread--leave that is simple!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Of course you believe in abortion! That is the reason you "try" to make her feel great for killing her baby!
> 
> No, you told Yarnie to put a pencil between her teeth & enjoy her seizure! Talk about a hateful history one--you have a big history!


No Janeway, you're lying--I never told Yarnie to "enjoy her seizure", and you know that perfectly well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I believe you're right, Designer. By stirring up trouble she grabs the spotlight for herself as people spend increasing amounts of time responding to the self-proclaimed "blog boss" and pondering her motivations--just as I'm doing now, unfortunately


We don't have a blog boss--none of you "intelligent" people have the "know-how" to find our blog! So funny!

Not computer savvy?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why are you on this thread? Your other threads are just empty with nothing going on--no conversation!
> 
> If you don't like this thread--leave that is simple!


I like the thread perfectly well. It's some of the righties who cast a pall over it--at the moment it's you.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Also, they have a certain mindset that we all (Libs) are no good, are Communists/Socialists, Atheists, are god-less people who need to be converted to their brand of Christianity, and anything else I might have forgotten.

Issues are never discussed by them. When I tried to have a discussion about the issue of choice being the central issue of liberals, no discussion took place. Only the usual anti-abortion religious diatribe. We libs are not pro-abortion, but are pro-choice. Something they just do not understand.

I don't usually comment as I said before because it is an endless circle of cut & paste articles with insults. They can not even remotely believe there are differing opinions outside of their world.

I believe I am more open minded due to the fact that I have lived my life in a city around many different kinds of people...different races, nationalities, ethnic backgrounds, religions, etc. I have come to accept that people have different backgrounds & beliefs. While I may not agree with them, I have come to accept the fact that people live their lives very differently than I do. But that it is okay. I accept them for their differences.

This is what I find that the RW Christian movement can not accept. They will not tolerate or accept any differences in opinions or beliefs other than their own. It is their way or the highway. Nothing we say will ever change their way of thinking because everyone they live with is homogenous. Notice how the entire south and midwest are the Bible Belt. Their beliefs are reinforced by locals, preachers, and now even elected officials. 

Small town thinking and policies that they are trying to force on the entire US will not work because there are more liberal thinkers than bible thumpers.

The election of a 1/2 white 1/2 black man is proof that the world is changing and they do not like it and are trying to turn back the clock.

Fortunately for the world, we will not go back in time, but only FORWARD which is the way to go!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We don't have a blog boss--none of you "intelligent" people have the "know-how" to find our blog! So funny!
> 
> Not computer savvy?


Hmm...better hope the KGB doesn't hear you, Jane. She declared herself "blog boss" yesterday and might put you to work chopping cyber logs for the purposes of "re-education".


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We don't have a blog boss--none of you "intelligent" people have the "know-how" to find our blog! So funny!
> 
> Not computer savvy?


Dear Jane
Today is Mother's Day. Can your kids still respect you after your diatribes on this thread? Give it up for a day or two.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Also, they have a certain mindset that we all (Libs) are no good, are Communists/Socialists, Atheists, are god-less people who need to be converted to their brand of Christianity, and anything else I might have forgotten.
> 
> Issues are never discussed by them. When I tried to have a discussion about the issue of choice being the central issue of liberals, no discussion took place. Only the usual anti-abortion religious diatribe. We libs are not pro-abortion, but are pro-choice. Something they just do not understand.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head, Cynthia. In the rightie groups it's cut and dried. Everything is black and white with no troublesome shades of gray. One view is correct (theirs) and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WHY WHY WHY do the Libs have to hijack and ruin every thread they settle in on like this anti-abortion thread begun by a non-Lib?


Dear Miss Bossy
You have invaded every thread on this forum, so your words are empty. Regarding your defense of George Bush: laughable. No repub in his/her right mind is doing that any longer.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

I have to say Janeway your comments are always the most vile and insulting!!!

Seriously, what is wrong with you???

A person is NOT PRO-ABORTION!!! but is merely pro-CHOICE. While most of us, if not all of us would not personally have an abortion, we do not want to make that decision for anyone else!!! That is what you all do not understand!!



Janeway said:


> Of course you believe in abortion! That is the reason you "try" to make her feel great for killing her baby!
> 
> No, you told Yarnie to put a pencil between her teeth & enjoy her seizure! Talk about a hateful history one--you have a big history!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I see the self-awareness app's working well.


Where have you been? You haven't joined the ugly bunch is some time! How is your weather? Spring has sprung with very high temps already was 86 here one day. Severe storms have been raging with one nearly blowing away a small town in Arkansas.

I have some garden planted--do you plant any veggies?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We don't have a blog boss--none of you "intelligent" people have the "know-how" to find our blog! So funny!
> 
> Not computer savvy?


Who claims that no one has yet found the KGB's blog? Think about that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Last week I was on the forum, D&P, giving my opinion on a statement one of them made. I was promptly told to give my opinions on the liberal threads because my opinions were not wanted on their forum and would be ignored, which it was.
> 
> Soooo, why don't we all agree to not comment on anything they have to say???
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll ignore you & not read anything you say--how is that?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WHY WHY WHY do the Libs have to hijack and ruin every thread they settle in on like this anti-abortion thread begun by a non-Lib?


Because they "love" to make fun of people! Their threads are boooooooring!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Ok, I'll ignore you & not read anything you say--how is that?


Likewise!! you can spout your brand of hate and misinformation, and I will promptly ignore you after this post!!

I prefer to converse with open-minded people and not closed-minded people such as yourself!!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You hit the nail on the head, Cynthia. In the rightie groups it's cut and dried. Everything is black and white with no troublesome shades of gray. One view is correct (theirs) and everyone else is wrong.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> This particular line of BS bothers me. It's mean and stupid, and I've never seen janey introducing a discussion.


Janie has some sort of obsession with what she *imagines* are my sins *and* seems to think that it's perfectly all right to damn me to Hell after she judges me. That last part really amuses me as she would be the first person to repeat that "judge not lest ye be judged" stuff if the tables were turned.

It would be nice if she gave up on me. The dead horse she's beating has been beaten into the ground. Maybe I should pray for her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No Janeway, you're lying--I never told Yarnie to "enjoy her seizure", and you know that perfectly well.


It would take lots of reading to find your quote so if I have some time, I'll find it for those people to read.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, Dame--probably the most hateful taunt that's ever been hurled on the thread. I'm so sorry, Maid.


I don't mind what Janie says about me. It only proves that she's not a Christian at all.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Janie has some sort of obsession with what she *imagines* are my sins *and* seems to think that it's perfectly all right to damn me to Hell after she judges me. That last part really amuses me as she would be the first person to repeat that "judge not lest ye be judged" stuff if the tables were turned.
> 
> It would be nice if she gave up on me. The dead horse she's beating has been beaten into the ground. Maybe I should pray for her.


What got me about your abortion was the fact that at first you said it was for medical reasons, the said it was not convenient to have a baby at that time.

Then you said the baby was big enough that you "named" her & gave her a funeral! We all felt sorry for you then you back-stabbed us by being hateful because there wasn't any funeral just made it up!

It is all in your history so try to deny it!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It would take lots of reading to find your quote so if I have some time, I'll find it for those people to read.


Go for it. I myself wouldn't mind reviewing the facts of Yarnie's rather incredible meltdown--it might shed some light on the way you're behaving now.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't mind what Janie says about me. It only proves that she's not a Christian at all.


You shall not judge me--what has happened to you converting to Catholicism?

I have not condemned you--just said you "killed" your baby because it was not convenient to have a baby at that time.

Tell the truth!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Go for it. I myself wouldn't mind reviewing the facts of Yarnie's rather incredible meltdown--it might shed some light on the way you're behaving now.


Why can't you tell the truth?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, must go as DD is preparing lunch for us. Chat later!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What got me about your abortion was the fact that at first you said it was for medical reasons, the said it was not convenient to have a baby at that time.
> 
> Then you said the baby was big enough that you "named" her & gave her a funeral! We all felt sorry for you then you back-stabbed us by being hateful because there wasn't any funeral just made it up!
> 
> It is all in your history so try to deny it!


Why is this your concern, Jane? Abortion is a private issue best decided by a woman in consultation with her doctor. It's no one else's business,and particularly not yours.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Judging again? I'll bet you were a "biker chick" who did drugs & was passed around to all of the members--no wonder you "killed" your baby!


That's a new one one me, Janie. Nobody has ever told me I was a "biker chick", especially my friends who know I'm actually afraid of even standing too close to a motorcycle let alone getting one of the infernal things.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's a new one one me, Janie. Nobody has ever told me I was a "biker chick", especially my friends who know I'm actually afraid of even standing too close to a motorcycle let alone getting one of the infernal things.


Hope you don't mind, Maid, that I took the liberty of reporting Janie's "biker chick" post to Admin. It was way over the line, IMHO.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hope you don't mind, Maid, that I took the liberty of reporting that post to Admin. It was way over the line, IMHO.


You're a free agent. I should probably report Janie to Admin myself, but I don't think it will change anything. She's married to some image of me she's created and seems to like it. She can have it. I know who and what I am. Janie has to redefine herself moment to moment, and can only do so in terms of how others see her. I could explain myself, which is what I think she's pushing for, but she will make a scramble out of anything I say.

:-D :-D HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL.:-D :-D My brother is coming to dinner and we'll have a nice time.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Maid, they either can't read or can't comprehend. They have been told the same thing so many times by so many people that it almost seems they consider ignorance as being its own reward.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Everything any one of us posts here, on what is an open topic, is fair game for anyone to remark on. This has been repeated over and over and over and over and over to so many different participants you'd think people would get it by now. If you want to address your remarks to one person only, have that exchange via PM. Sheesh!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I suggest you take a remedial reading class! It is still none of your business if I choose to pm somebody or not!


You are so polite and kind hearted (not) and you complain about imagined slights from other people. You are really a piece of work.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You're a free agent. I should probably report Janie to Admin myself, but I don't think it will change anything. She's married to some image of me she's created and seems to like it. She can have it. I know who and what I am. Janie has to redefine herself moment to moment, and can only do so in terms of how others see her. I could explain myself, which is what I think she's pushing for, but she will make a scramble out of anything I say.
> 
> :-D :-D HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL.:-D :-D My brother is coming to dinner and we'll have a nice time.


Sounds lovely--enjoy. I have a rotten cold and really don't feel up to a walk on the beach and dinner out that my husband and son have planned. They bought me a fragrant lilac bush in full bloom as well, and I can't even enjoy THAT--my nose is completely stopped up.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> dammary only ever picks on people and makes fun of them! If that's acceptable discussion on loll, you can keep it!


Oh my, did we need your permission? I missed that memo.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds lovely--enjoy. I have a rotten cold and really don't feel up to a walk on the beach and dinner out that my husband and son have planned. They bought me a fragrant lilac bush in full bloom as well, and I can't even enjoy THAT--my nose is completely stopped up.


Maybe your husband and son should tuck you up in bed and bring you whatever will make you feel better so you can smell the lilacs (and any roses that happen to be around).


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

So what is the big fat hairy whoop about having left the country? There are many lovely intelligent and wise people who tend to be homebodies. Conversely, there may be some really certifiable jerks who are world travelers. Stamps on one's passport are not a confirmation of good character.



joeysomma said:


> Afraid to say how many time you have been out of the country?
> 
> Just because you are a pilot, does not mean you have ever left the country.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Maybe your husband and son should tuck you up in bed and bring you whatever will make you feel better so you can smell the lilacs (and any roses that happen to be around).


Maybe a gift-wrapped box of Breathe-right strips?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And you know this how?


Um, duh, maybe because Purl knows how to read and comprehend what she has read? I am sure when she was in elementary school she was in the "1" level class. (That is a ranking in NYC schools where intelligence was recognized early in one's school career)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thinks for herself? I've never seen that.


People who wear politically colored blinders don't see much.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Joey, she/he is not a pilot but only on her mind!


Janey, interesting selfie!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Um, duh, maybe because Purl knows how to read and comprehend what she has read? I am sure when she was in elementary school she was in the "1" level class. (That is a ranking in NYC schools where intelligence was recognized early in one's school career)


That's interesting, Marilyn. I heard somewhere that NYC allows the brightest students to do the work of three school years (seventh, eight, and ninth grades) in two. Is that still the case?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Who claims that no one has yet found the KGB's blog? Think about that.


Actually, who with any intelligence wants to?
:twisted:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Janie has some sort of obsession with what she *imagines* are my sins *and* seems to think that it's perfectly all right to damn me to Hell after she judges me. That last part really amuses me as she would be the first person to repeat that "judge not lest ye be judged" stuff if the tables were turned.
> 
> It would be nice if she gave up on me. The dead horse she's beating has been beaten into the ground. Maybe I should pray for her.


She doesn't deserve it, MIB

:roll:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What got me about your abortion was the fact that at first you said it was for medical reasons, the said it was not convenient to have a baby at that time.
> 
> Then you said the baby was big enough that you "named" her & gave her a funeral! We all felt sorry for you then you back-stabbed us by being hateful because there wasn't any funeral just made it up!
> 
> It is all in your history so try to deny it!


---------------------------

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hope you don't mind, Maid, that I took the liberty of reporting Janie's "biker chick" post to Admin. It was way over the line, IMHO.


I reported one of the other posts too. Way out of line.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't mind what Janie says about me. It only proves that she's not a Christian at all.


I mind what she says about you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I mind what she says about you.


I agree, Designer. It really bothers me--Janeway's comments were slanderous and absolutely dripping with venom.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds lovely--enjoy. I have a rotten cold and really don't feel up to a walk on the beach and dinner out that my husband and son have planned. They bought me a fragrant lilac bush in full bloom as well, and I can't even enjoy THAT--my nose is completely stopped up.


I HOPE you feel better soon -- it is miserable and I hope they let you rest and then you can join them when you are well. It sounds as if they are a great family. You take care and if it doesn't get better see the doctor. I have you in my thoughts.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I HOPE you feel better soon -- it is miserable and I hope they let you rest and then you can join them when you are well. It sounds as if they are a great family. You take care and if it doesn't get better see the doctor. I have you in my thoughts.


Thanks, Designer. I'm sure a day or so of "couch time" will fix me up.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree, Designer. It really bothers me--Janeway's comments were slanderous and absolutely dripping with venom.


It hurts me as I lost a sids baby and 3 miscarriages and for someone to say vicious things like this just sickens me.

She feels she has the right to insult -- without any compassion. I don't know of one other person anywhere who would post such hurtful posts.

Maid - I am sorry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Actually, who with any intelligence wants to?
> :twisted:


The Libs who frequent this thread and read and post in the Denim thread, or any thread begun by one of the core posters of that thread, that's who.

Everyone seeks intelligent discussion and, therefore, reads threads all over KP and posts on those threads where the Non-Libs and some Libs *do* have intelligent discussions. Yet, only those Libs who post on this thread don't post to discuss, they only post to ridicule, lie, mock and insult, hence, why they are usually ignored.

Since the POV (Point-of-View, Liberal) and LOLL (Loonies of the Liberal Left) threads do not offer anything of which you/they seek, you all seek out, read and criticize anyone who does offer creative and any intelligent discourse.

That's who.

BTW: Susanmos2000 is obsessed with our blog which she'll never view. You can thank intelligent Conservative IT professionals for that, we do.

Now, I'll go back to ignoring those who have nothing to say.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It hurts me as I lost a sids baby and 3 miscarriages and for someone to say vicious things like this just sickens me.
> 
> She feels she has the right to insult -- without any compassion. I don't know of one other person anywhere who would post such hurtful posts.
> 
> Maid - I am sorry.


Re-read Bratty Patty's multiple posts where she insults, intentionally, women who lost or could not bear children. I know you know her, so your next to last statement is not truthful.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It hurts me as I lost a sids baby and 3 miscarriages and for someone to say vicious things like this just sickens me.
> 
> She feels she has the right to insult -- without any compassion. I don't know of one other person anywhere who would post such hurtful posts.
> 
> Maid - I am sorry.


I can only imagine your anguish, Designer. Fortunately I've never experienced a miscarriage, but my sister and I conceived at roughly the same time and she lost hers at about twelve weeks. To spare me the grief and the worry about my own unborn child she didn't tell me any of this until I had safely delivered--it was a truly generous and loving act.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> All the Libs who frequent this thread and read and post in the Denim thread, or any thread begun by one of the core posters of that thread, that's who.
> 
> The Libs all seek intelligent discussion and, therefore, read the threads I just mentioned and post on those threads where the Non-Libs *do* have intelligent discussion. Yet, those Libs don't post to discuss, they only post to ridicule, lie, mock and insult, hence, why they are usually ignored.
> 
> ...


That's nice. I can't help but believe you're behind Janeway's hateful rant to Maid and so I want nothing to do with you. Begone.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

For sure he was the beneficiary of the "It's not what you know but who you know" school of thought. Here's a word some of the sour notes of the world can ponder over. Nepotism.



Poor Purl said:


> There's an interview with one of his professors at Harvard B School. The man describes him as a slacker and seems dumbfounded that he ever got anywhere. But with a little help from your friends, you get by.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Re-read Bratty Patty's multiple posts where she insults, intentionally, women who lost or could not bear children. I know you know her, so your next to last statement is not truthful.


YOu are calling me a Liar -.I have not written down any of the nasty posts that have gone on here for the past 6 years. I don't spend my life on here and i am not 
obsessed with 'topping' the remarks coming from your threads.

I won't be baited by you.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I can imagine the rest of the Apache wish it were.



susanmos2000 said:


> What's the big deal? I've heard you say many times that you're an Apache. Is that supposed to be a deep dark secret?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janie Janie Janie Janie



Janeway said:


> I'm Jane to you, Janie to my friends you are not allowed to call me Janie!
> 
> You did "kill"your baby because it was not convenient to have a child! God will punish you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> KPG - I believe Obama said there were 57 states.
> 
> Then for those that were so concerned that President Bush was holding the book upside down while he was reading to the school children. Of course it would be upside down to him so the children could see it right side up. Maybe the ones complaining have never read a book to a group of children.


Oh, goodness, that would make Obama's blunder even more egregious. You're correct; Bush was talking to the children after reading hence why the book was in the position as seen in the photo. Naturally, the Libs wish to point out and mock Bush instead of understand what was the necessary and leadership role Bush performed brilliantly. They'd rather mock how his face registered when told America was under attack and how the book was held.

Is it any wonder the USA is in the state it is in today with the present Commander-in-Chief who is only present when convenient for him and to heck with the citizens of America.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You hit the nail on the head, Cynthia. In the rightie groups it's cut and dried. Everything is black and white with no troublesome shades of gray. One view is correct (theirs) and everyone else is wrong.


And you finished nailing it into the board. It saves them from having to think and evaluate information and opinions. Saves them from having their heads ache from trying to use them for something other than bloviating.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's interesting, Marilyn. I heard somewhere that NYC allows the brightest students to do the work of three school years (seventh, eight, and ninth grades) in two. Is that still the case?


Not sure. It was called the "rapids" when I was a child. It started out being sexist. Only the boys who did very well were able to go to junior high and do either grades 6,7, and 8 or 7, 8, and 9 in two years. Girls had to complete through grade 8 in their elementary school.

We moved out of the City when I was half way through 4th grade (had classes starting each semester depending on your birth date) and skipped to 5th when I got to our new home. By the time I was in high school they had changed things so the new school year started only in September. It resulted in a bunch of us being barely 17 starting University.

Like most kids, I was concerned with myself and my life so I didn't pay that much attention to the sociological aspects of things. I just thought it wasn't fair that smart girls weren't given the same opportunities.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Your posts continue to confirm my opinion that you are a classy lady.



Designer1234 said:


> I mind what she says about you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You & Designer certainly deserve each other--such a piece of horrible work!


Thanks Janeway !


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> who on earth would want to be jealous of you, pretty please. As to the other issue, not so loud, there are plenty of skeletons in your family's closet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> That's nice. I can't help but believe you're behind Janeway's hateful rant to Maid and so I want nothing to do with you. Begone.


Seems to me that YOU'RE the one that wants nothing to do with KPG and commands HER to begone. The mature behavior would be for YOU to remove YOURSELF, not the other way around.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> People who wear politically colored blinders don't see much.


Thank you for describing yourself so clearly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Judging again? I'll bet you were a "biker chick" who did drugs & was passed around to all of the members--no wonder you "killed" your baby!


You have no sense of shame, have you? How long will you go on, pretending righteousness while being incredibly insulting. You aren't going to make Maid feel any worse than I'm sure her own conscience makes her feel, but you're making other people thoroughly dislike you. The more you bring up the abortion she had for her own safety, the worse you look.

Romans 12:19 ESV: Beloved, never avenge yourselves, but leave it to the wrath of God, for it is written, Vengeance is mine, I will repay, says the Lord. It does not say "Vengeance is Janeway's."


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sounds lovely--enjoy. I have a rotten cold and really don't feel up to a walk on the beach and dinner out that my husband and son have planned. They bought me a fragrant lilac bush in full bloom as well, and I can't even enjoy THAT--my nose is completely stopped up.


Hope you are feeling better. Stay in bed and cuddle your hot water bottle and your teddy bear. Teddy bears always give unconditional love. You are moving towards warmer weather so bright sunny days ahead. We are going the other way with cold nights, at least cold as far as Perth is concerned, and some rain.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Purl, I'm surprised at your remark as I really felt you were one of the nice people on here. My, my, the AOW have rubbed off on you!
> 
> You don't have any idea of Dame's horrible history as you have not been on KP long enough to really know any of these gals!


I think by now I know Dame's "horrible history" well enough.

As for the AOW, 1)you, in particular, should never call other people angry, since you are the angriest person around,

2) I'd rather have the AOW rub off on me than the COW, of which you're a member.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm Jane to you, Janie to my friends you are not allowed to call me Janie!
> 
> You did "kill"your baby because it was not convenient to have a child! God will punish you!


Then it's time for you to stop and let Him take over.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Of course you believe in abortion! That is the reason you "try" to make her feel great for killing her baby!
> 
> No, you told Yarnie to put a pencil between her teeth & enjoy her seizure! Talk about a hateful history one--you have a big history!


Could you show me where it says Yarnie should "enjoy" her seizure?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Seems to me that YOU'RE the one that wants nothing to do with KPG and commands HER to begone. The mature behavior would be for YOU to remove YOURSELF, not the other way around.


Nuh, that's not it, Soloweygirl. She loves me as evidenced by all the times she calls me by name and hurls hateful insults. She cannot stay away and tries to place every wrong upon me (like her recent comment that I speak for another. How stupid is that?) She even complained about me when I was gone for months traveling and working, while I was suspended and when not posting in the threads she frequents, including this one. She loves me, she really, really, loves me. I've accept her obsession, yet continue to ignore.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Also, they have a certain mindset that we all (Libs) are no good, are Communists/Socialists, Atheists, are god-less people who need to be converted to their brand of Christianity, and anything else I might have forgotten.
> 
> Issues are never discussed by them. When I tried to have a discussion about the issue of choice being the central issue of liberals, no discussion took place. Only the usual anti-abortion religious diatribe. We libs are not pro-abortion, but are pro-choice. Something they just do not understand.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

cynthia627 said:


> Last week I was on the forum, D&P, giving my opinion on a statement one of them made. I was promptly told to give my opinions on the liberal threads because my opinions were not wanted on their forum and would be ignored, which it was.
> 
> Soooo, why don't we all agree to not comment on anything they have to say???
> 
> ...


This has been suggested repeatedly yet you libs just can't do it. I even had an agreement with a few that they wouldn't post on D&P and I wouldn't post on LOLL, but they did not keep their word. (No surprise there.) It boils down to the fact that ignoring us is something we want, in fact it would please us. Knowing this, the libs just won't comply. Simple behavior from simple minded people.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I think this thread (and a couple more) have devolved into a fantastic display of the WORST of humanity! I also think that everyone of us (myself included) should be absolutely ashamed of ourselves! This is disgusting! BOTH sides display ignorance and intolerance! Neither side is right in any of this. Step back and look at these comments. What is the matter with us, that we can't converse without going to the lowest of the low. Everyone of us needs to take a good hard look at ourselves! We are ALL guilty! This needs to stop! We hurt ourselves when we participate in this kind of garbage! STOP blaming each other! Each is responsible!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you for describing yourself so clearly.


Sweetie, you don't really want to know my opinion of you. Probably don't have the brain power to understand it anyway.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nuh, that's not it, Soloweygirl. She loves me as evidenced by all the times she calls me by name and hurls hateful insults. She cannot stay away and tries to place every wrong upon me (like this particular comment that I speak for another.) She even complained about me when I was gone for months traveling and working, while I was suspended and when not posting in the threads she frequents, including this one. She loves me, she really, really, loves me.


decided not to answer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think this thread (and a couple more) have devolved into a fantastic display of the WORST of humanity! I also think that everyone of us (myself included) should be absolutely ashamed of ourselves! This is disgusting! BOTH sides display ignorance and intolerance! Neither side is right in any of this. Step back and look at these comments. What is the matter with us, that we can't converse without going to the lowest of the low. Everyone of us needs to take a good hard look at ourselves! We are ALL guilty! This needs to stop! We hurt ourselves when we participate in this kind of garbage! STOP blaming each other! Each is responsible!


---------------
For once I agree with you KIB - it has been said before -- Each of us is responsible for what we post -- each of us is responsible for when we are nasty- each of us is responsible if we deliberately insult or hurt another person. However, it has been getting worse and worse for 6 years -- and today's posts top the cake.

I am glad I can agree with you -However there doesn't seem to be much chance of it happening - which is sad. --- but there should at least be a line that no one crosses over, on either side. It certainly isn't that way today especially - Unless we all agree on both sides, it is hopeless - -- Nice pleasant discussion for Mothers' Day. (or any day) - Sad indeed.

Those few - (2 - 4 ) people love the fact that they can bully and say anything horrendous to others who can't fight back. As long as the few won't accept a limit to what we say, it will never be a discussion -- it will always be a battle to see who can be the most insulting. The make dreadful statments that hurt and so the other side fights back -- and on and on.

Soo, I will start by saying I think you mean what you say today -- and even though I do not agree with a lot of your ideas, you have the right to express them.

That is a different matter from personal, dreadful things that have nothing to do with the Political situation, but are meant to really hurt others- and to broadcast it on a public forum. To pick on someone and put them in the position of being dreadfjully personally hurt. It was deliberate and is usually deliberate coming from one or two people--

I have been drawn in but at least I know I am ashamed if I post nastiness. Others gain joy from hurting someone as in a case like we are talking about today. It is bullying of the worst sort. If it was me who was skewered by the things said, it would affect my life.I have had a lot of grief in my life as have many of us -- but I don't want to 'get even' by attacking and delibertely hurting someone. I have had and so have we all, had enough grief in our lives that we should not take pleasure in picking at scabs-- none of us are without bad things in our lives. They get joy from stepping way over the line. We should not here to damage people, or are we? We are here to supposedly discuss our differences -- not aim at someone's deep hurt and get so much joy from doing so. 
enough from me. I applaud Maid for how she has reacted , but what else can she do but be driven out except leave? If it was me I would not allow a bully to drive me away, but the original and now this hurt doesn't change. She can't defend herself against the bullying - because there are others who back the bully.

Sad indeed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> She doesn't deserve it, MIB
> 
> :roll:


She could use the prayer I offer to all those who think growing old is a bad thing. I would pray that they never get old. So far, no takers.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks, Designer. I'm sure a day or so of "couch time" will fix me up.


Would you like chicken soup? It always works for me.

Feel better.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

maysmom said:


> She doesn't deserve it, MIB
> 
> :roll:


But she might just need it. But who am I to judge? I'll leave that in Janie's hands.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Seems to me that YOU'RE the one that wants nothing to do with KPG and commands HER to begone. The mature behavior would be for YOU to remove YOURSELF, not the other way around.


Sure, baby, you know a lot about maturity. Now go cry that I'm being abusive to you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think this thread (and a couple more) have devolved into a fantastic display of the WORST of humanity! I also think that everyone of us (myself included) should be absolutely ashamed of ourselves! This is disgusting! BOTH sides display ignorance and intolerance! Neither side is right in any of this. Step back and look at these comments. What is the matter with us, that we can't converse without going to the lowest of the low. Everyone of us needs to take a good hard look at ourselves! We are ALL guilty! This needs to stop! We hurt ourselves when we participate in this kind of garbage! STOP blaming each other! Each is responsible!


Here you are, making sense again. The problem is how to do it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It hurts me as I lost a sids baby and 3 miscarriages and for someone to say vicious things like this just sickens me.
> 
> She feels she has the right to insult -- without any compassion. I don't know of one other person anywhere who would post such hurtful posts.
> 
> Maid - I am sorry.


I'm sorry to hear about your own experience. It's very much like my mother's. I have a younger brother, but it took seven years of trying and some tragic events to get him here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your own experience. It's very much like my mother's. I have a younger brother, but it took seven years of trying and some tragic events to get him here.


Thank you -- Each of us has had tragedy and unhappiness - I am not here to pick at someones pain and I doubt that many people get the same type of enjoyment out of it. But if we don't acknowledge it - it shows we condone it. in my opinion.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> ---------------
> For once I agree with you KIB - it has been said before -- Each of us is responsible for what we post -- each of us is responsible for when we are nasty- each of us is responsible if we deliberately insult or hurt another person. However, it has been getting worse and worse for 6 years -- and today's posts top the cake.
> 
> I am glad I can agree with you -However there doesn't seem to be much chance of it happening - which is sad. --- but there should at least be a line that no one crosses over, on either side. It certainly isn't that way today especially - Unless we all agree on both sides, it is hopeless - -- Nice pleasant discussion for Mothers' Day. (or any day) - Sad indeed.
> ...


This is like the pot calling the kettle black! It is not 2-4 people. It is everyone! We are all guilty!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Here you are, making sense again. The problem is how to do it.


How to do it? Speak to each other as if you were friends. We all have friends with different opinions. But we don't treat them this way! We let them speak and we wouldn't consider hurting them on purpose. No two people need to agree. But personal attacks benefit no one, especially the person making them. I am appalled at OUR behavior! Every one of us! Change it or don't talk at all! Each is responsible! Saying "well she said this" is no excuse! We need to just stop it. Look at what we have become. ALL of us!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> This is like the pot calling the kettle black! It is not 2-4 people. It is everyone! We are all guilty!


Okay - You are right about everything -- and I am wrong -- Read my post -- We are all guilty but a couple go way over the edge with personal horrendous attacks -- today it was the worst I have ever seen.

Obviously - you DON'T want to discuss - you want to carry it on. not going to happen. No matter what you say -- there are 2 - 4 people on these threads who have no limitations as to their nastiness. That is a fact.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Okay - You are right about everything -- and I am wrong -- Read my post -- We are all guilty but a couple go way over the edge with personal horrendous attacks -- today it was the worst I have ever seen.
> 
> Obviously - you DON'T want to discuss - you want to carry it on. not going to happen. No matter what you say -- there are 2 - 4 people on these threads who have no limitations as to their nastiness. That is a fact.


I did not say I was right about everything. I included myself! The problem with your theory is that everyone has a different opinion on who the 2-4 people are! I know that you and I would not agree. Since there is no consensus, all are guilty!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> This is like the pot calling the kettle black! It is not 2-4 people. It is everyone! We are all guilty!


so you feel that the remarks made yesterday and today are perfectly okay??? Read my post --

 I say we are responsible for what we say -- and that there should be a line agreed upon where NO one crosses the line.

And there have been nastier and nastier posts each month and more and more insults - and it will get worse during your next election. Fine with me if you want to trade political insults but when it turns into personal dreadful bullying posts no matter by who -- there should be a line drawn.

I understand it is how you say it- your way or the highway -- doesn't work that way. You would get so much farther by not attacking those when they agree with you. Have fun - I don't intend to argue with you - You are right - and only you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> This is like the pot calling the kettle black! It is not 2-4 people. It is everyone! We are all guilty!


oops double post.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> This is like the pot calling the kettle black! It is not 2-4 people. It is everyone! We are all guilty!


so you feel that the remarks made yesterday and today are perfectly okay??? Read my post --

 I say we are responsible for what we say -- and that there should be a line agreed upon where NO one crosses the line.

And there have been nastier and nastier posts each month and more and more insults - and it will get worse during your next election. Fine with me if you want to trade political insults but when it turns into personal dreadful bullying posts no matter by who -- there should be a line drawn.

I understand it is how you say it- your way or the highway -- doesn't work that way. You would get so much farther by not attacking those when they agree with you. Have fun - I don't intend to argue with you - You are right - and only you.

Anyway - To Change the subject-- Happy Mothers' day to everyone on both sides who should be celebrating this special day today --


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Here you are, making sense again. The problem is how to do it.


That's the catch. I have shown what a happy sap I am by trying to get the same point KIB has made. People may be polite for a day or two and then the rot returns. Maybe we should all stop go look at all the pretty pictures on the Forum...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's the catch. I have shown what a happy sap I am by trying to get the same point KIB has made. People may be polite for a day or two and then the rot returns. Maybe we should all stop go look at all the pretty pictures on the Forum...


Agreed.

However, what changes if people don't at least try?? At least I give Nebraska credit for trying. Even though I don't care for her method of judging, and talking down. I just find I can only deal with it for a short time before I find myself in the middle of the fight. I am not sorry I am in this one as I believe what has happened here this past couple of days, is way way over the line .

But the more I say so, the more it will be pushed over the line, and I expect the personal attacks pretty quick. I am hoping I have the intestinal fortitude to not be drawn in - but it is hard.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That's the catch. I have shown what a happy sap I am by trying to get the same point KIB has made. People may be polite for a day or two and then the rot returns. Maybe we should all stop go look at all the pretty pictures on the Forum...


How about Designer's lovely images? They're so tranquil I can almost guarantee a major drop in blood pressure and heart rate after viewing. 

On a more serious note, I fear we're in for a rough spell. Over on FF the righties have already justified Janie's attack by citing VL's warnings about Wombat (of course ignoring the fact that you had nothing to do with any of that, and that VL has since been banned from the thread). Looks like the game of tit for tat has been revved up to the nth degree--it's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> How about Designer's lovely images? They're so tranquil I can almost guarantee a major drop on blood pressure and heart rate after viewing.
> 
> Seriously though, I fear we're in for a rough spell. Over on FF the righties have already justified Janie's attack by citing VL's warnings about Wombat (of course ignoring the fact that you had nothing to do with any of that, and that VL has since been banned from the thread). Looks like the game of tit for tat has been revved up to the nth degree--it's not going to be pretty.


Best to let them alone -- they will do and say what they want-- nothing we can do -- Seems a bit weird that they use what someone else is supposed to have said to attack someone else in such a dreadful way though. Everything is always justified.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> It would take lots of reading to find your quote so if I have some time, I'll find it for those people to read.


Here you go Janie.

Susan's post to Yarnie on April 5, 2013 22:45:27 Smoking and Obamacare #6.

"Feel a seizure coming on, Yarnie? Why not loosen your collar and put a pencil between your teeth just to be safe?"

Although she didn't actually tell Yarnie to enjoy a seizure, she was probably laughing the whole time typing her response.

Now that describes the kind of person Susan is. She fits right in with the rest of the crew.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Libs who frequent this thread and read and post in the Denim thread, or any thread begun by one of the core posters of that thread, that's who.
> 
> Everyone seeks intelligent discussion and, therefore, reads threads all over KP and posts on those threads where the Non-Libs and some Libs *do* have intelligent discussions. Yet, only those Libs who post on this thread don't post to discuss, they only post to ridicule, lie, mock and insult, hence, why they are usually ignored.
> 
> ...


Like I said, nobody wants to read your vitriol.
:thumbdown:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here you go Janie.
> 
> Susan's post to Yarnie on April 5, 2013 22:45:27 Smoking and Obamacare #6.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Soloway...but of course you left out Yarnie's part in that rather amazing little exchange. Did you really expect me to toss off Yarnie's comment with a wink and a smile? Can you honestly say you would have been able to do so yourself?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Best to let them alone -- they will do and say what they want-- nothing we can do -- Seems a bit weird that they use what someone else is supposed to have said to attack someone else in such a dreadful way though. Everything is always justified.


I've often thought so myself - that some of them have difficulty telling us apart.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Double post. Time to trot out the dancing cat:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here you go Janie.
> 
> Susan's post to Yarnie on April 5, 2013 22:45:27 Smoking and Obamacare #6.
> 
> ...


Since Yarnie was laughing the whole time she was typing that totally mindless screed, why shouldn't Susan laugh as well?

What kind of person do you think you are? I'm in the mood for a good laugh.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wowzer said:


> So you're gonna report someone for presuming you're Jewish? Why are you embarrassed to be identified as part of a Hebrew tribe?
> 
> Your shame reveals some self-anti-semitism. How sad.


Please don't wish Janey on the Jews; they have enough to deal with. She's speaking about an American Indian tribe.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks for the info, Soloway...but of course you left out Yarnie's part in that rather amazing little exchange. Did you really expect me to toss off Yarnie's comment with a wink and a smile? Can you honestly say you would have been able to do so yourself?


It certainly reads like the onset of a seizure, or like a barely literate person trying to say something complicated. Considering the other messages she wrote that day, her self-righteousness is the biggest scam going.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I did not say I was right about everything. I included myself! The problem with your theory is that everyone has a different opinion on who the 2-4 people are! I know that you and I would not agree. Since there is no consensus, all are guilty!


There are people on both sides of this 'discussion' who are not bullies but who have been drawn into saying things by the nastiness . the only way it can stop is if the past stays in the past. there have been bad things said on both sides - usually by the same people. that is why I doubt those people are in any way willing to stop the nastiness as they thrive on it.

The more the fight - the less forgiveness there is and the more we all get on our own specific bandwagon. sooo, Good luck.

I tried to tell you I agreed with you -- but you jumped me - Once again, there are people on both sides who don't agree politically and never will, but who also don't enjoy stabbing others in the back they are uncomfortable with it - but don't want to appear to 'betray' those who lead the charge-- however things have become so bad no one stands up and says 'slow down with the nastiness' YOu are trying to do that - but by your way of communicating you certainly lost me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It certainly reads like the onset of a seizure, or like a barely literate person trying to say something complicated. Considering the other messages she wrote that day, her self-righteousness is the biggest scam going.


Well, to be fair Yarnie's never seemed especially proud of that episode or wanted to discuss it much--it never was clear what really set her off that day. But as for the others--zowie! the term "self-righteous" doesn't do their collective attitude justice...CB in particular, as she was there at the time urging Yarnie to calm down and take a break from the computer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I've often thought so myself - that some of them have difficulty telling us apart.


And here we are going back to something that was said ages ago - in both cases and the hurt is brought to the fore again, twisted statements are made -- just to make sure one person or another has the last say. These Posts happened months ago, maybe even years ago. Lists must have been kept .. why don't we deal with the here and now -- Lets not keep lists of 
insults-- let's burn them. There have been enough on both sides. Why not let the past go? What is gained by bringing up perceived and real insults that happened months if not years ago.
Let people fight their own battles but don't attack someone else who had nothing to do with what the attack is about.

Don't know why I repeat myself -- oh well. CB and Bon3 and WCK 
don't come in and bring up stuff from months and years ago-- I
believe that as things get worse we all get on the bandwagon but I bet my bottom dollar that yarnie, CB and Bonnie , WCK and others way down deep hate the dissension and twists and untruths, (and truths) as much as some of us do. Just my opinion.

Disagree about politics and even religion but don't deliberately hurt and cause people pain. None of us really believe that is what we should be doing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, to be fair Yarnie's never seemed especially proud of that episode or wanted to discuss it much--it never was clear what really set her off that day. But as for the others--zowie! the term "self-righteous" doesn't do their collective attitude justice...CB in particular, as she was there at the time urging Yarnie to calm down and take a break from the computer.


But then Yarnie did the same thing more recently, and the righties thought it was hilarious that a couple of us (who had never seen that earlier meltdown) were genuinely worried about her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> And here we are going back to something that was said ages ago - in both cases and the hurt is brought to the fore again, twisted statements are made -- just to make sure one person or another has the last say. These things happened months ago. why don't we deal with the here and now -- Lets not keep lists of
> insults-- let's burn them. There have been enough on both sides. Why not let the past go? What is gained by bringing up perceived and real insults that happened months if not years ago.
> Let people fight their own battles but don't attack someone else who had nothing to do with what the attack is about.
> 
> Don't know why I repeat myself -- oh well.


You're trying to be civil. Poor you. It's not easy, when some people insist on quoting things that were never said or accusing people of horrible sins that they've never committed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But then Yarnie did the same thing more recently, and the righties thought it was hilarious that a couple of us (who had never seen that earlier meltdown) were genuinely worried about her.


I have always liked her , CB and Bonnie - they are fine people and not out to hurt anyone in my opinion. We don't have to agree on Politics but we can be civil and not try to hurt. jmo. It is so easy to find ourselves contributing and 'fighting ' when it is usually reacting to theopposite side's posts. Hard to not take things personally, but human nature I guess. Anyway I wish them all a Happy Mothers' Day and I mean it . I don't want to be seen as invading their thread D and P but I planned this morning to put a card there , best I don't cause any more problems.

Anyway, I am going to go and make some dinner for my dear husband . We are celebrating Mother's day tomorrow as my dil is working and my daughter is writing exams. talk to you later.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better and can get a good night's sleep.



susanmos2000 said:


> - - - - - I'm sure a day or so of "couch time" will fix me up.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Why all of you think that because you may have started a thread that it belongs to you exclusively??

I believe that any topic on any of the boards is free to be commented by ANYONE!!!

You do not own the rights to any of the topics on this board, you can not tell anyone who does not share your opinions NOT to post on "your boards".

Do you think that if you silence us that the liberals of this country will go away??? Dream on because there are many, many more Libs then there are Conservatives. Only your group is always screaming the loudest that we are trying to shut you up when exactly the opposite is true!!



soloweygirl said:


> This has been suggested repeatedly yet you libs just can't do it. I even had an agreement with a few that they wouldn't post on D&P and I wouldn't post on LOLL, but they did not keep their word. (No surprise there.) It boils down to the fact that ignoring us is something we want, in fact it would please us. Knowing this, the libs just won't comply. Simple behavior from simple minded people.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Why all of you think that because you may have started a thread that it belongs to you exclusively??
> 
> I believe that any topic on any of the boards is free to be commented by ANYONE!!!
> 
> ...


For the second time today, Cynthia, I have to back you up.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> For the second time today, Cynthia, I have to back you up.


Thanks much Purl, hopefully you had a nice Mother's Day too!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> How to do it? Speak to each other as if you were friends. We all have friends with different opinions. But we don't treat them this way! We let them speak and we wouldn't consider hurting them on purpose. No two people need to agree. But personal attacks benefit no one, especially the person making them. I am appalled at OUR behavior! Every one of us! Change it or don't talk at all! Each is responsible! Saying "well she said this" is no excuse! We need to just stop it. Look at what we have become. ALL of us!


Knitter: I'm not in agreement. You do not speak for me, nor do I agree I should be ashamed of my posts. I'm not part of your assumption of "ALL of us." I say what I mean, do not lie nor intentionally hurt another. I haven't posted much in this thread because it was hijacked by the core group of hateful speaking folks who do such often. Usually, I ignore them completely. Today, I commented to the OP of this thread and the insults started anew, or shall I say, continued as usual against the OP and myself. You might choose to ignore anyone who you feel is someone acting in an intentionally hurtful way, that is a choice we all must make posting on a public forum.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> There are people on both sides of this 'discussion' who are not bullies but who have been drawn into saying things by the nastiness . the only way it can stop is if the past stays in the past. there have been bad things said on both sides - usually by the same people. that is why I doubt those people are in any way willing to stop the nastiness as they thrive on it.
> 
> The more the fight - the less forgiveness there is and the more we all get on our own specific bandwagon. sooo, Good luck.
> 
> I tried to tell you I agreed with you -- but you jumped me - Once again, there are people on both sides who don't agree politically and never will, but who also don't enjoy stabbing others in the back they are uncomfortable with it - but don't want to appear to 'betray' those who lead the charge-- however things have become so bad no one stands up and says 'slow down with the nastiness' YOu are trying to do that - but by your way of communicating you certainly lost me.


You've never liked my way of communicating. I apologized when I was out of order but you still don't like how I communicate. I cannot be someone I'm not. I'm sorry you don't like the way I talk but my intentions have always been good. Its one thing to say "I disagree". Its another to keep saying it over and over and over. To be bombarded. It feels like an attack.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wowzer said:


> Yes, because calmly getting up to say he forgot his glasses or needed to take a phone call was too "complicated" a task for Bush to manage.
> 
> For the record nothing you just said of Obama was anything other than deluded nutbaggery and replete with conspiracy propaganda without even a grain of truth.


For the record everything I said about Obama was factual with the exception of my stating Obama thought there are 51 US states. I was corrected, that Obama claimed 57. Yet, you don't have to take my word for it, it is archived in audio and visual tapes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Here you go Janie.
> 
> Susan's post to Yarnie on April 5, 2013 22:45:27 Smoking and Obamacare #6.
> 
> ...


Susan's comments are despicable. I guess this is one of those 2-4 people Designer is complaining about. I agree in this case.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Like I said, nobody wants to read your vitriol.
> :thumbdown:


Not my vitriol. Why do you and your friends read or post at all on this thread or Denim if you are not interested?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

cynthia627 said:


> Why all of you think that because you may have started a thread that it belongs to you exclusively??
> 
> I believe that any topic on any of the boards is free to be commented by ANYONE!!!
> 
> ...


I would like to see evidence of your statement you presume to be factual; "there are many, many more Libs then there are Conservatives." I do not believe this is factual.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> And here we are going back to something that was said ages ago - in both cases and the hurt is brought to the fore again, twisted statements are made -- just to make sure one person or another has the last say. These Posts happened months ago, maybe even years ago. Lists must have been kept .. why don't we deal with the here and now -- Lets not keep lists of
> insults-- let's burn them. There have been enough on both sides. Why not let the past go? What is gained by bringing up perceived and real insults that happened months if not years ago.
> Let people fight their own battles but don't attack someone else who had nothing to do with what the attack is about.
> 
> ...


Can you please stop. Now you are naming people. Leave it be and stop churning and hurting folks.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Susan's comments are despicable. I guess this is one of those 2-4 people Designer is complaining about. I agree in this case.


Don't put words in my mouth. I decided not to name names and carry on the nastiness. - people on both sides know who likes to mix it and certainly those who don't hesitate to twist the truth. Those who I spoke well of on the right are likely wishing I hadn't as the others won't like it at all. I apologize if I caused the problems.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. I decided not to name names and carry on the nastiness. I have no problem with you putting words in my mouth -- people on both sides know who like to mix it and certainly who don't hesitate to twist the truth.
> 
> I have read many your posts and they have been despicable too.
> 
> I see that is the only way you will use my post. that is to be expected. pick out a sentence and use it for your nastiness even if you have no idea whether any one person is who I was talking about. If I answer then I am the nasty one. We all know on who both sides is always looking for a fight, who tells the truth. None of us are stupid.


I did not put any words into your mouth. You repeat ad nauseam insults and rants to everyone and insult me every single time you address me and regularly put your words into my mouth. I ignore you, but I shall not allow you to continue insulting and defaming me. I am politely asking you to stop.

Words have meaning and you just recently specifically named people and now state you decided to not name names. It is time for you to stop hurting people, speak the truth, and stop your attacks.

Your PMs to others are no walk in the park either.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not my vitriol. Why do you and your friends read or post at all on this thread or Denim if you are not interested?


Bloody straight it's your vitriol unless you have a ghostwriter. And you lie like a rug about not intentionally hurting anyone.

I can't speak for anyone but myself about posting. I don't look at Denim & Diapers because it's all gushing slush from you and your underlings. Otherwise, one can get quite an education in the astonishing levels of ignorance in this thread and others.

Just an honest question--why is it I haven't seen any posts from you about actual knitting, such as helpful hints, experiences with needles, etc.? It would roundly appear that
you post for the sheer pleasure of nastiness.

:roll:


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I would like to see evidence of your statement your presume to be factual; "there are many, many more Libs then there are Conservatives." I do not believe this is factual.


By the very fact that Pres.Obama won re-election by 5M more votes and 51.1% as opposed to Romney 47.2% proves that more people were willing to vote for a liberal than a conservative!!

Besides the Conservative party is older, whiter and their sphere of influence is dying with them. This is juxtaposed with the country turning browner too and these new voters are more inclined to be liberals.

This is happening and there is nothing conservatives can do about it. They will try though by restricting voting hours, eliminating voting places, requiring photo ID to prevent voter fraud of which there is none to lessen the votes of "the others" who mainly vote the liberal line.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Bloody straight it's your vitriol unless you have a ghostwriter. And you lie like a rug about not intentionally hurting anyone.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone but myself about posting. I don't look at Denim & Diapers because it's all gushing slush from you and your underlings. Otherwise, one can get quite an education in the astonishing levels of ignorance in this thread and others.
> 
> ...


I have never intentionally hurt anyone; you cannot show me that I've ever tried to because it doesn't exist.

There is no thread I'm aware of titled Denim & Diapers, and I have no underlings. You claim you don't read D & D you just mentioned above, yet, you tell me about its educational and intelligence level. I can only assume, then, you are lying, and do read that particular thread as you just discussed it. I would appreciate a link to that thread, so I, too, can read it and form an opinion on it.

I guess you only ask dishonest questions since you pointed out your "honest" question which I will answer regardless.

Two days or perhaps three days ago, yesterday, and several times prior, I posted items I've knitted and/or sewn and spoke to other KPers about their creations, the pattern I used, the yarn, links, etc. Prior to that I've posted within threads I began and on other people's threads, things I've created. I create things often in many mediums. I regularly discuss methods of creating things, both mine and others. Do you?

It would appear you only visit the threads where I do not, as I've never seen anything you have ever created, posted or spoke about. I have seen plenty of your nastiness, in fact, that is all I've seen in your posts to date, including this one. So, rather than responding to you again, I shall ignore such nastiness.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did not put any words into your mouth. You repeat ad nauseam insults to me every single time you address me and regularly put your words into my mouth. I ignore you but I shall not allow you to continue insulting and defaming me.
> 
> Words have meaning and you just recently specifically named people and now state you decided to not name names. It is time for you to stop hurting people, speak the truth, and stop your attacks.
> 
> Your PMs to others are no walk in the park either.


I understand your message -- I know exactly where you got your information -- I am sorry that one of your members felt it was worthwhile to share my pm's. I have not done the same.That is her choice. It is hard to remain friends when there is so much nastiness -- You are her loyal friend by saying that I guess you feel it is loyal to her to make a statement like the above in order to get at me I hope that is the way she feels - if it was me I would not be happy about being quoted about my personal feelings about a former friend.

I still regret we have not remained friends. I still have to stand up for my beliefs -- my friend does. She is also caught up in the nastiness as are all of us. We have been friends for 3 years -- but she felt I back stabbed her -- which I a sorry about --Things were posted that I just couldn't not answer.

I specifically named names that I thought were decent people and who way down deep didn' t like all the bad things being said either. I believe there are some on both sides. Including my former friend.

I hardly know you- but have read your posts on and off for quite some time -I have also posted positive thoughts on at least one of the those threads where you showed pictures of your work -although I don't go into pictures very often. Janeway adores you which is to be expected. enough -- I am finished.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska -- I hope you are safe from the Tornados my thoughts are with you and i hope you are not in any way in the path.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

`


cynthia627 said:


> By the very fact that Pres.Obama won re-election by 5M more votes and 51.1% as opposed to Romney 47.2% proves that more people were willing to vote for a liberal than a conservative!!
> 
> Besides the Conservative party is older, whiter and their sphere of influence is dying with them. This is juxtaposed with the country turning browner too and these new voters are more inclined to be liberals.
> 
> This is happening and there is nothing conservatives can do about it. They will try though by restricting voting hours, eliminating voting places, requiring photo ID to prevent voter fraud of which there is none to lessen the votes of "the others" who mainly vote the liberal line.


I see you have not listed any factual evidence for your statement. Nothing you have written is evidence there are more Libs than Conservatives.

You have written extremely bigoted and biased opinions but none are evidence of your claim. There are many untruths in your post as well.

What would you say if the Senate becomes controlled by Repubs in 2014 or the WH in 2016? That there are, all of a sudden, an immediate birth of old, white Conservatives who somehow became the majority overnight with the right to vote, voted in an honest and fair election and won?

Had you answered my question showing evidence we could have entered into a discussion. However, you chose to list your biased opinions. I'm no longer interested to listen to your opinions on this topic, so I'll refrain from responding further and don't expect you to answer my question.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hope you don't mind, Maid, that I took the liberty of reporting Janie's "biker chick" post to Admin. It was way over the line, IMHO.


I reported you to Admin for the way you write about everyone so have looked up your hateful posts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I understand your message -- I know exactly where you got your information -- I am sorry that one of your members felt it was worthwhile to share my pm's. I have not done the same.That is her choice. It is hard to remain friends when there is so much nastiness -- You are her loyal friend by saying that I guess you feel it is loyal to her to make a statement like the above in order to get at me I hope that is the way she feels - if it was me I would not be happy about being quoted about my personal feelings about a former friend.
> 
> I still regret we have not remained friends. I still have to stand up for my beliefs -- my friend does. She is also caught up in the nastiness as are all of us. We have been friends for 3 years -- but she felt I back stabbed her -- which I a sorry about --Things were posted that I just couldn't not answer.
> 
> ...


Designer, you do not know me nor to whom or that which I referred. You assume too much and are most often wrong and continue to speak of and name others and discuss things I do not care to know about. I do hope you are finished insulting me, as I am not going to respond to you again. Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Knitter from Nebraska -- I hope you are safe from the Tornados my thoughts are with you and i hope you are not in any way in the path.


Thank you, so much! Were safe! Spent a while under the basement steps. My two son's and daughter's families all safe! More storms behind so we will be aware. Thank you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think by now I know Dame's "horrible history" well enough.
> 
> As for the AOW, 1)you, in particular, should never call other people angry, since you are the angriest person around,
> 
> 2) I'd rather have the AOW rub off on me than the COW, of which you're a member.


Well, purl, you were the one who PM'd me wanting to be friends so you don't really know the "company" you are keeping on KP. You contacted me but I did respond--now you are judging me?

The ball is in your park as if you don't want to remain friends then that is your choice. You don't know Maid so go read her posts as they are public then talk to me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It hurts me as I lost a sids baby and 3 miscarriages and for someone to say vicious things like this just sickens me.
> 
> She feels she has the right to insult -- without any compassion. I don't know of one other person anywhere who would post such hurtful posts.
> 
> Maid - I am sorry.


Designer, what you have gone through by losing a baby to SIDS was a heart wrenching time in your life. Also, your miscarriages a horrible thing to experience.

This is totally different than deliberately having an abortion.

I'm truly sorry for your loss & pray that someday you will join your babies who are in God's care. God bless you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, purl, you were the one who PM'd me wanting to be friends so you don't really know the "company" you are keeping on KP. You contacted me but I did respond--now you are judging me?
> 
> The ball is in your park as if you don't want to remain friends then that is your choice. You don't know Maid so go read her posts as they are public then talk to me.


Janeway, I certainly did PM you, wanting to disprove your accusation that I knew nothing about hard work. Being friends was certainly easier once we knew something about each other.

The thing is, whatever Maid did or said that you hate so much, it happened a long time ago. She's not at all the same person she was then. I know what she says now, and it's consistent with how she thinks. You seem to think that if we disagree, we can't be friends. What you do that bothers me isn't to vote Republican or to speak out against abortion. Those are worthy things to do. But choosing over and over and over to repeat what Maid once said in all honesty is just plain not nice.

BTW, you never told us how your granddaughter's robot came out in the competition. Whether she won or not, that she got in at all is something to be very proud of. I hope she won, or at least came out high on the list, but however she did, she deserves real praise.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

You have provided no factual evidence, only opinions. I have provided you with data from the 2012 election results thus proving my point with actual researched evidence.

My opinions are not bigoted or biased but a statement of facts. The Republican party is the party of southern whites, with democrats only getting 28% of the southern white vote.

As to the Senate, if it turns Republican, it is due to the fact that the Democrats currently holding seats in the Senate are up for election in solidly RED states.

As to the House of Representatives, after the 2010 Census districts were gerrymandered with district lines drawn to favor 
Republican strongholds thus creating a voting block which will probably not turn around until the next census. BTW the Democrats had approx 1M more votes for members of the House than Repubs had but due to the gerrymandering of districts, Repubs won.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/25/white-southern-voters_n_5215241.html

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/03/03/white-men-as-a-group-vote-republican-because-they-vote-their-resentments/
http://www.theoccidentalobserver.net/2011/09/the-republican-party-is-doomed/



knitpresentgifts said:


> `
> 
> I see you have not listed any factual evidence for your statement. Nothing you have written is evidence there are more Libs than Conservatives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you, so much! Were safe! Spent a while under the basement steps. My two son's and daughter's families all safe! More storms behind so we will be aware. Thank you!


I am thankful -- I am from Alberta and can't imagine what it would be to live through a tornado. I have experienced being in a blizzard where you couldn't see a foot in front of your face, but I was safe when that happened. I really am glad you and yours are safe , as well as anyone else who is ever in the Path of one.

Happy Mother's day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

doub le post


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you, so much! Were safe! Spent a while under the basement steps. My two son's and daughter's families all safe! More storms behind so we will be aware. Thank you!


Yes, thank goodness for that. Hope the storms let up soon to give you all a break.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Designer, what you have gone through by losing a baby to SIDS was a heart wrenching time in your life. Also, your miscarriages a horrible thing to experience.
> 
> This is totally different than deliberately having an abortion.
> 
> I'm truly sorry for your loss & pray that someday you will join your babies who are in God's care. God bless you.


Sorry Jane -- I have trouble accepting your condolences when you treat another woman like you have this past couple of days.
You brought up something extremely painfjul that was posted a long time ago - just to attack and hurt her with absolutely no compassion and on top of that, ridicule. Then you went and laughed about it on the other thread.

I am sure I will join my Babies and my adult Son -- and I agree they are in God's care, I will take your post at face value --


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am thankful -- I am from Alberta and can't imagine what it would be to live through a tornado. I have experienced being in a blizzard where you couldn't see a foot in front of your face, but I was safe when that happened. I really am glad you and yours are safe , as well as anyone else who is ever in the Path of one.
> 
> Happy Mother's day.


We lived in Wichita, Kansas for three years. There were tornados almost every night in the summer. We had to drive through the edge of one once. That was scary. We couldn't stop and get in a ditch because it was a construction area and big heavy equipment was flying through the air. Too dangerous to stop, too dangerous to go. While we lived there we ate most of our dinners in the basement. It would always hit about the time I finished cooking. Been through some horrible blizzards both while we lived in South Dakota and Nebraska. Funny thing; my oldest son lives in western Nebraska. They're getting snow, up to six inches. Crazy weather!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We lived in Wichita, Kansas for three years. There were tornados almost every night in the summer. We had to drive through the edge of one once. That was scary. We couldn't stop and get in a ditch because it was a construction area and big heavy equipment was flying through the air. Too dangerous to stop, too dangerous to go. While we lived there we ate most of our dinners in the basement. It would always hit about the time I finished cooking. Been through some horrible blizzards both while we lived in South Dakota and Nebraska. Funny thing; my oldest son lives in western Nebraska. They're getting snow, up to six inches. Crazy weather!


It has been crazy up here too- It snowed 8 inches last Tuesday and has been melting including the snow on the Rockies every since but still not very warm. Weird winter here too.

I am glad you are okay. Shirley


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

cynthia627 said:


> I have provided you with data from the 2012 election results thus proving my point with actual researched evidence.


You provided *zero* data and *zero* evidence to support your claim. The fact that Obama is the President proves nothing for your claim.

Stating the alleged percentages of a declared winner of an election is not data nor evidence either to indicate or prove there are more Libs than Conservatives in the USA or anywhere else for that matter. There is zero correlation. All the election proved is more votes (honest or not) were cast for him. That election does not prove your claim.



cynthia627 said:


> My opinions are not bigoted or biased but a statement of facts.


An absolutely ludicrous statement. Ultimately, your like comments and biases on the Denim & Pearls thread is the very reason no one responded to you for which you thereafter complained. I'll refrain from any further comments on your words as I said prior too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Right on target Cynthia.



cynthia627 said:


> By the very fact that Pres.Obama won re-election by 5M more votes and 51.1% as opposed to Romney 47.2% proves that more people were willing to vote for a liberal than a conservative!!
> 
> Besides the Conservative party is older, whiter and their sphere of influence is dying with them. This is juxtaposed with the country turning browner too and these new voters are more inclined to be liberals.
> 
> This is happening and there is nothing conservatives can do about it. They will try though by restricting voting hours, eliminating voting places, requiring photo ID to prevent voter fraud of which there is none to lessen the votes of "the others" who mainly vote the liberal line.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is definitely a comment with style. Poor style but distinctive just the same. I knew the writer without looking. Anyone else do the same?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Designer, you do not know me nor to whom or that which I referred. You assume too much and are most often wrong and continue to speak of and name others and discuss things I do not care to know about. I do hope you are finished insulting me, as I am not going to respond to you again. Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't care if you don't like someone for whatever reason, I see your posts about real or imagined personal situations as cruel and rude.

You're right. I'm judging you. When you do such things in a public forum you open yourself to criticism. If you don't wish to influence people negatively, act like a civil human being.



Janeway said:


> Well, purl, you were the one who PM'd me wanting to be friends so you don't really know the "company" you are keeping on KP. You contacted me but I did respond--now you are judging me?
> 
> The ball is in your park as if you don't want to remain friends then that is your choice. You don't know Maid so go read her posts as they are public then talk to me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> This is definitely a comment with style. Poor style but distinctive just the same. I knew the writer without looking. Anyone else do the same?


Ha! The Prime Bloviator is at it once again! If she only realized how ridiculously pomp-ass she sounds!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't you see that your expressed sympathy has a zinger in it?



Janeway said:


> Designer, what you have gone through by losing a baby to SIDS was a heart wrenching time in your life. Also, your miscarriages a horrible thing to experience.
> 
> This is totally different than deliberately having an abortion.
> 
> I'm truly sorry for your loss & pray that someday you will join your babies who are in God's care. God bless you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put information Cynthia. You are honest and informed. Thank you for sharing.



cynthia627 said:


> You have provided no factual evidence, only opinions. I have provided you with data from the 2012 election results thus proving my point with actual researched evidence.
> 
> My opinions are not bigoted or biased but a statement of facts. The Republican party is the party of southern whites, with democrats only getting 28% of the southern white vote.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wowzer said:


> So the kind of person Susan is, is a person who does things that you've made up in your head i.e. _"she was probably laughing ....."_
> 
> The mere fact that you had to imagine her doing something "bad" in order to determine her character says more about your LACK of one than it says anything of hers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Ha! The Prime Bloviator is at it once again! If she only realized how ridiculously pomp-ass she sounds!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wowzer said:


> So the kind of person Susan is, is a person who does things that you've made up in your head i.e. _"she was probably laughing ....."_
> 
> The mere fact that you had to imagine her doing something "bad" in order to determine her character says more about your LACK of one than it says anything of hers.


Wowzer, you're very insightful. It's true that Solow decides beforehand who's "bad," provokes them to nastiness, and then calls them abusive.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wowzer said:


> Me.
> 
> ...and seriously?
> 
> ...


Not yet full-bore. You haven't yet seen her birtherism.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Ha! The Prime Bloviator is at it once again! If she only realized how ridiculously pomp-ass she sounds!


Don't you love how "you do not know me nor to whom or that which I referred" falls trippingly from the tongue?


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

My comments in the conservative thread may have been a catalyst to instigate more activity from them in this thread. Several comments in the conservative thread declared atmospheric carbon dioxide levels could not possibly be problematic as everyone knows plants use carbon dioxide. Almost two decades of research have demonstrated there is a serious problem regarding several aspects of photosynthetic efficiency and plant nutritional quality. It was a waste of my time to contradict the ignorance being espoused and my apologies if my posting have caused grief to you ladies (and gents if present).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

mojave said:


> My comments in the conservative thread may have been a catalyst to instigate more activity from them in this thread. Several comments in the conservative thread declared atmospheric carbon dioxide levels could not possibly be problematic as everyone knows plants use carbon dioxide. Almost two decades of research have demonstrated there is a serious problem regarding several aspects of photosynthetic efficiency and plant nutritional quality. It was a waste of my time to contradict the ignorance being espoused and my apologies if my posting have caused grief to you ladies (and gents if present).


I don't think anything you said there caused them to behave badly on this thread (if that's indeed what you meant). They manage to do that with or without your science. They're all certain about the same things, and it's always the paid-for right-wing talking points. You would think at least one person would be open to new ideas, but it doesn't seem to happen. It's good of you to try to educate us, but not everyone is interested in learning things that contradict his/her preconceptions.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have never intentionally hurt anyone; you cannot show me that I've ever tried to because it doesn't exist.
> 
> There is no thread I'm aware of titled Denim & Diapers, and I have no underlings. You claim you don't read D & D you just mentioned above, yet, you tell me about its educational and intelligence level. I can only assume, then, you are lying, and do read that particular thread as you just discussed it. I would appreciate a link to that thread, so I, too, can read it and form an opinion on it.
> 
> ...


KGB, KGB, your nonsense is so transparent. You obviously haven't read any of the threads I've posted on regarding knitting, crocheting, flowers, or other crafts. They're there, and I've received many(in fact, all) complimentary responses. As for your posts about such things, I can't say I've ever seen any. Knowing your condescending know-it-all tone I wouldn't go looking for your input either. I doubt you have anything helpful or encouraging to say to anyone who isn't one of your underlings. And I'm sure you know that Denim and Diapers is just another name for the Denim and Pearls thread.

:hunf:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wowzer said:


> The reason why you're "popular" amongst your ilk is because you are one of the nastiest ones in the bunch... a Queen B- so to speak.
> 
> You came into this thread because the liberals were ignoring you so you thought you'd come over here to stir the pot. It's what and practically ALL you do.
> 
> So cut it with the batting eyelashes. No one here is buying your act.


Wow! You know me and my "ilk" in what, 30 posts of your own?

Tell me, do you alert all your LWN friends to each of your new user names _before_ or _after_ using it for the first time?

BTW: The Libs don't ignore me, they specifically name me in 90% of their posts, like you, "it is practically ALL they do."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

mojave said:


> My comments in the conservative thread may have been a catalyst to instigate more activity from them in this thread. Several comments in the conservative thread declared atmospheric carbon dioxide levels could not possibly be problematic as everyone knows plants use carbon dioxide. Almost two decades of research have demonstrated there is a serious problem regarding several aspects of photosynthetic efficiency and plant nutritional quality. It was a waste of my time to contradict the ignorance being espoused and my apologies if my posting have caused grief to you ladies (and gents if present).


Mojave, this thread originated as a Conservative thread. The Libs ruined it with their espoused ignorance long ago. Don't worry yourself over starting something you didn't.

I agree, you wasted your time on the other Conservative thread you posted on, because you refuse to accept and ignore the scientific facts and evidence that proves, beyond a doubt, your facile claims.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

maysmom said:


> KGB, KGB, your nonsense is so transparent. You obviously haven't read any of the threads I've posted on regarding knitting, crocheting, flowers, or other crafts. They're there, and I've received many(in fact, all) complimentary responses. As for your posts about such things, I can't say I've ever seen any. Knowing your condescending know-it-all tone I wouldn't go looking for your input either. I doubt you have anything helpful or encouraging to say to anyone who isn't one of your underlings. And I'm sure you know that Denim and Diapers is just another name for the Denim and Pearls thread.
> 
> :hunf:


Typical Lib response. Don't address the facts, lie, name call, attack and insult someone instead. Have you ever made a pleasant post to anyone not your "underling" (your word- not mine)? You refused to answer last time and continue your insulting personal attack this time.

You're correct on one thing only; I've not seen anything you posted of your creations.

As you said, I do not follow your posts, yet have not criticized or insulted you or your creations. Yet, you did exactly that to me. How nice of you. You admit you haven't seen my creations or posts of mine about others' projects, yet you have decided I have nothing encouraging or helpful to say to anyone. I answered your questions, and you respond by insulting me further.

You cannot even address me properly and repeat your disgusting insult doing so.

What kind of person does that?

Ripe for IGNORE.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Libs criticized Bush for waiting seven *minutes* to leave the classroom where he was interacting with children as to not show cause for concern. Immediately Bush was then a heroic Commander-in-Chief for years and lead America through the worst terrorist attack our country has ever seen. (Let's not forget to thank Willy Clinton who could have rid the world of OBL, but looked the other way six times, hence Willy was too busy with girls to keep America safe while at the wheel.)
> 
> Let's look at Obama who after seven *HOURS* never even bothering to enter the situation room or lift his fingers to do ANYTHING during the time to assist or retrieve the USA Ambassador or three heroic Americans who were murdered at our consulate in Benghazi. Then, Obama couldn't be bothered to instill any confidence in Americans worldwide, lied to the murdered family members by telling them a video-inspired hate murdered their children and justice would be theirs, instead Obama flew to a fundraiser in Las Vegas and has lied again and again and again about what he didn't do to you and the world.
> 
> ...


KPG
Oh Lord, help those who cannot help themselves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wowzer said:


> ..... and yet another abortion fetish story from JM. What is it about aborting fetuses that gives JM such a girl-rection?
> 
> I'm not kidding. It's like she gets off on these fantasies. It's so sad and disturbing.


wowzer
isn't it always the case that those you point fingers, are actually pointing fingers at themselves? As I said before, Skeletons in the Closet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It happens to all of us. Don't fret.



mojave said:


> My comments in the conservative thread may have been a catalyst to instigate more activity from them in this thread. Several comments in the conservative thread declared atmospheric carbon dioxide levels could not possibly be problematic as everyone knows plants use carbon dioxide. Almost two decades of research have demonstrated there is a serious problem regarding several aspects of photosynthetic efficiency and plant nutritional quality. It was a waste of my time to contradict the ignorance being espoused and my apologies if my posting have caused grief to you ladies (and gents if present).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Earth's still flat in your opinion, I see.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Mojave, this thread originated as a Conservative thread. The Libs ruined it with their espoused ignorance long ago. Don't worry yourself over starting something you didn't.
> 
> I agree, you wasted your time on the other Conservative thread you posted on, because you refuse to accept and ignore the scientific facts and evidence that proves, beyond a doubt, your facile claims.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> wowzer
> isn't it always the case that those you point fingers, are actually pointing fingers at themselves? As I said before, Skeletons in the Closet.


You really may have hit upon something there, Huck. The thought that the topic of abortion may have some personal significance for Joey never occurred to me--I just thought she was being stubborn (and of course annoying).

I never know quite what to make of women who have abortions, come to feel that they've made a mistake, and then spend years (or a lifetime) publically repenting. Sometimes their grief and sorrow seems genuine, but too often I see more than a hint of hypocrisy in their words and actions. It almost seems like they had the choice to abort, did so, and are now attempting to ease their guilt by denying that same choice to other women. Put aside for a moment how they felt after the abortion was over and done with--would they truly have appreciated someone denying their right to choose beforehand, even in retrospect?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Earth's still flat in your opinion, I see.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Typical Lib response. Don't address the facts, lie, name call, attack and insult someone instead. Have you ever made a pleasant post to anyone not your "underling" (your word- not mine)? You refused to answer last time and continue your insulting personal attack this time.
> 
> You're correct on one thing only; I've not seen anything you posted of your creations.
> 
> ...


Again, KGB, straight from your keyboard:
So, rather than responding to you again, I shall ignore such nastiness.

Guess you just can't keep quiet. Wah wah wah.

:lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Mojave, this thread originated as a Conservative thread. The Libs ruined it with their espoused ignorance long ago. Don't worry yourself over starting something you didn't.
> 
> I agree, you wasted your time on the other Conservative thread you posted on, because you refuse to accept and ignore the scientific facts and evidence that proves, beyond a doubt, your facile claims.


This response is too funny! And the world is flat. You're so used to believing and espousing lies that you can't shed your arrogance for one second to accept the words of science. We are stewards of the earth. What do you think that means?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Wowzer said:


> It's not your fault. They were incapable of qcountering you information with facts so they attacked you to hide their ignorance.
> 
> Their whole argument is sadly ..... well stupid. Even if your specific scietific argument goes over their head --- the rudimentary concept of "too much of a good thing can be bad" should be enough of a deterrent to stop them from making such truly stupid arguments.


It may be only themselves that they're attempting to persuade. Let's face it--they and anyone else who lives in the Midwest or South has a front row seat for all the strange weather we've been experiencing this year: prolonged deep freezes, hundreds of tornadoes, ice storms, inexplicable heat spells, and snow in May. Pretty scary stuff, and if it is all due to global climatic change then next year will be even worse.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: I have never had an abortion. I have had a loss, that was 30 years ago, and it still hurts. That is why I am very pro-life.
> 
> Every abortion has 2 victims: one is dead, and one is wounded.


I have also had miscarriages, and yes, it is very difficult.

I also knew someone in my high school who died from a botched abortion. That, too, was very difficult.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow! You know me and my "ilk" in what, 30 posts of your own?
> 
> Tell me, do you alert all your LWN friends to each of your new user names _before_ or _after_ using it for the first time?
> 
> BTW: The Libs don't ignore me, they specifically name me in 90% of their posts, like you, "it is practically ALL they do."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have also had miscarriages, and yes, it is very difficult.
> 
> I also knew someone in my high school who died from a botched abortion. That, too, was very difficult.


I can only imagine--probably quite a few members of the student body (not to mention close friends and acquaintances) were shaken up by that. Teens really do have no sense of their own mortality--that first death always comes as a terrible shock.

Abortion has been legal for virtually all of my life but, interestingly enough, I didn't grow up in a strongly pro-choice household. My mother considered it a "selfish" act, and I myself leaned toward my mother's point of view until my late teens, when I chanced across a death scene photo of woman who'd died alone in a hotel after an uncompleted abortion. "Dr. No" had fled the scene when the woman started to hemorrhage, and the end result was as heart-wrenching and terrible as anyone could possibly imagine.

Seeing that photo changed my mind almost instantaneously. I'd heard (still hear, in fact) women who died of coat-hanger abortions dismissed with a shrug and a "no one made them do that" or even--"What did they expect? They deserved it." Uh-uh. No one--absolutely no one--deserves to die like that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Every abortion has 2 victims: one is dead, and one is wounded.


I'm sorry to hear about your loss Joey. Your statement above is succinct and perfect.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Bundling people as "hateful speaking folks" surely does not sound like a kind thought. You seem too ready to attack people with whom you do not agree rather than engaging in dialog.

I recall comments from people who reasonably have stated their aversion to abortion, for example, while respecting the rights of others to think differently. Then they are attacked as being among the "baby killers".

I can respect the integrity of those who espouse the words of the Bible and live by its precepts. But I cannot respect them if they condemn others who have different views regarding religious expression. There are many of us whose grandparents and great grandparents fled oppressive regimes where they would have been forced into religious practices with which they did not agree. I look at pictures of those poor Nigerian children forced into conversion to Islam and see victims of religious oppression. Their captors are probably as self righteous as some of the people who have shown a stiff necked attitude on controversial KP topics.

Were you to look at some of your posts over the course of time, ignoring that they were your words, imagining someone saying such things to you, if you have a shred of decency you would be horrified. Exercise some empathy, see the humanity of people who have different opinions, and stop vilifying those of us who do not kowtow to your perspective.

A healthy society is one in which there are changes geared toward the betterment of the majority with consideration for the needs and dignity of the minority. Our country is evolving. Whether we like it or not, we need to develop the skills of living graciously among a diversified populace. It is called being civilized.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I have never intentionally hurt anyone; you cannot show me that I've ever tried to because it doesn't exist.
> 
> There is no thread I'm aware of titled Denim & Diapers, and I have no underlings. You claim you don't read D & D you just mentioned above, yet, you tell me about its educational and intelligence level. I can only assume, then, you are lying, and do read that particular thread as you just discussed it. I would appreciate a link to that thread, so I, too, can read it and form an opinion on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer, I hope the day you join your departed loved ones is far in the future. Wisdom and kindness such as yours are greatly needed in this realm.

Meanwhile, I am sure those who await you some day are your guardian angels, loving you and looking out for your welfare.



Designer1234 said:


> Sorry Jane -- I have trouble accepting your condolences when you treat another woman like you have this past couple of days.
> You brought up something extremely painfjul that was posted a long time ago - just to attack and hurt her with absolutely no compassion and on top of that, ridicule. Then you went and laughed about it on the other thread.
> 
> I am sure I will join my Babies and my adult Son -- and I agree they are in God's care, I will take your post at face value --


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Mojave, this thread originated as a Conservative thread. The Libs ruined it with their espoused ignorance long ago. Don't worry yourself over starting something you didn't.
> 
> I agree, you wasted your time on the other Conservative thread you posted on, because you refuse to accept and ignore the scientific facts and evidence that proves, beyond a doubt, your facile claims.


She is extremely knowledgeable and has proven it by studying and learning and being open to new thoughts--You however know more than someone who is a scientist and uses thought instead of no thought - to reach a conclusion. the world would be in even worse shape if scientists were treated as you treat them. You are absolutely close minded - and are very proud that you can try to put a person who has studied and learned different ideas in her place --

Our world has been shaped by people like her -- They study, and try to find out about what is happening -- and how bad things can be changed. You are always right -- and you make sure you tell it from the rooftops. People thought those who invented the phone (wireless) those who invented Planes and realized we could fly, those who invented electricity -- those who invented bombs and those who realized how they could become weapons of mass distruction and there fore try to limit their use. Scientists in Medicine who were accused of being fools, until information came from them that changed Polio, and other examples of diseases that have been wiped out, as well as those who can save people like my Husband's life by giving him two heart valves rather than let him die. Nothing in your life comes from anything but science -- I am not talking about your beliefs -- they are yours, but our lives are affected by science good and bad and always will be.

You don't have to agree - but you also don't have to insult.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marilyn:A healthy society is one in which there are changes geared toward the betterment of the majority with consideration for the needs and dignity of the minority. Our country is evolving. Whether we like it or not, we need to develop the skills of living graciously among a diversified populace. It is called being civilized.


I agree with your post.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You really may have hit upon something there, Huck. The thought that the topic of abortion may have some personal significance for Joey never occurred to me--I just thought she was being stubborn (and of course annoying).
> 
> I never know quite what to make of women who have abortions, come to feel that they've made a mistake, and then spend years (or a lifetime) publically repenting. Sometimes their grief and sorrow seems genuine, but too often I see more than a hint of hypocrisy in their words and actions. It almost seems like they had the choice to abort, did so, and are now attempting to ease their guilt by denying that same choice to other women. Put aside for a moment how they felt after the abortion was over and done with--would they truly have appreciated someone denying their right to choose beforehand, even in retrospect?


susanmos2000
have volunteered to escort women and have seen - not rarely - women opposing abortions being escorted more than once into a Clinic. They jump the line frequently. Their "official' stand is quite different from their private decisions. Church and Family pressures. Termination this week, marching with 'their' crowd next week. I feel so sorry for them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: I have never had an abortion. I have had a loss, that was 30 years ago, and it still hurts. That is why I am very pro-life.
> 
> Every abortion has 2 victims: one is dead, and one is wounded.


jeoysomma
scold your Maker.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KPG wrote:
Two days or perhaps three days ago, yesterday, and several times prior, I posted items I've knitted and/or sewn and spoke to other KPers about their creations, the pattern I used, the yarn, links, etc. Prior to that I've posted within threads I began and on other people's threads, things I've created. I create things often in many mediums. I regularly discuss methods of creating things, both mine and others. Do you?

It would appear you only visit the threads where I do not, as I've never seen anything you have ever created, posted or spoke about. I have seen plenty of your nastiness, in fact, that is all I've seen in your posts to date, including this one. So, rather than responding to you again, I shall ignore such nastiness!"
---------------------
I have visited lots of thread showing work from people in your group. I have applauded Jane's talent, CB's talent, Yarnie's talent , kind remarks have been made about my work from people on your forum. I hope our personal political differences will never affect that. It will be interesting to see.- 

I have spent the last 2 full years - at the beginning putting in 5 - 8 hours a day starting and carrying on the workshops. I love doing them because there is no nastiness there and it gives people who have knowledge on KP the opportunity to help those who want to learn, a chance to do so in a workshop atmosphere. No one is asked about their Political beliefs -- and I even see people who I know don't agree with me and who know I don't agree with them, join in and enjoy learning new techniques, patterns and share ideas.

You would be treated the same way-- I don't believe I have to withdraw from the Workshops or other parts of KP because i am here. I realize that some of my friends might be surprised I am here -- so be it. It is my choice to express my opinions. I have never received a negative post or pm from anyone on the main forums who might have read my posts. Some have asked me -- how can you stand dealing with those people? Not specifying which people. I say I have a chance to express my beliefs about 
different things and I believe it is important to me and to some others that I do.

Some of those on the thread where I have shared my work have said very nice, kind things to me -- political differences are put aside. No one is all wrong. I admire and respect their work and they have been kind about mine. 

People on the workshops have joined us -- not usually from the right here as the nastiness pervades, but those who on the forum believe differently than I do. It is not part of our way of doing things. 

That is why I believe it would be good to take a few days away from these threads and remember that not everyone is nasty and unkind. just my opinion. Leaving for awhile makes me realize that I am losing my perspective spending all my time here. The world is full of different ideas and different opinions. Some think they are right about everything and brook no discussion of differences, others are open to ideas. The open forums show that.

I prefer to believe that even those on different sides might be able to discuss-- I don't believe those who spend their lives here do a very good job of discussing their opinions. To much hurt and anger here.

So KPG if I see some of your work I will continue to acknowledge it -- I don't carry my disillusionment or frustration onto the other threads. There is enough of both here to deal with .


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How crazy. What is the mother's responsibility in the break in?
> 
> Mother of Teen Shot and Killed Robbing Elderly Womans Home Blames Homeowner, Not Son
> 
> ...


_

The above comment shows what's wrong here. Justice was served against two children? Really? The death penalty is an appropriate sentence for burglary, and the homeowner gets to play judge, jury, and executioner all by him- or herself?_


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How were the 60 something woman and a 70 something man supposed to know they were kids? Third burglary, in about two weeks, in the early morning hours, they were afraid for their lives.
> 
> The kids were doing the crime, they were lucky the first two times, what did they think would happen? They would be patted on the head and told "poor boys, I know you have been abused by your parents, teachers, and the law, go home and go to bed." They asked for it. I wish more of these crimes would be in the news so criminals know homeowners can have guns.


What would Jesus do?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How were the 60 something woman and a 70 something man supposed to know they were kids? Third burglary, in about two weeks, in the early morning hours, they were afraid for their lives.
> 
> The kids were doing the crime, they were lucky the first two times, what did they think would happen? They would be patted on the head and told "poor boys, I know you have been abused by your parents, teachers, and the law, go home and go to bed." They asked for it. I wish more of these crimes would be in the news so criminals know homeowners can have guns.


It's hard to know from the article exactly what the circumstances were. If the elderly brother and sister were afraid for their lives, shooting the perpetrators was perfectly justified--even a couple of young teens can be a serious threat. From the comments of the neighbors, though, it sounds like the kids were fatally shot for the act of committing burglary. And I just don't think that's right.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Agree with Mrs. Somma here. You break into someone's house at your own risk. Of course the teens were idiots, but younger children are aware that breaking and entering is a crime. Bad choices can lead to horrible consequences.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The above comment shows what's wrong here. Justice was served against two children? Really? The death penalty is an appropriate sentence for burglary, and the homeowner gets to play judge, jury, and executioner all by him- or herself?


Thank you, Susan. Those points are never taken into consideration when people insist that it's self-defense to kill someone breaking into their home.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Agree with Mrs. Somma here. You break into someone's house at your own risk. Of course the teens were idiots, but younger children are aware that breaking and entering is a crime. Bad choices can lead to horrible consequences.


True enough, but bad choices involving children and other people's property shouldn't end in the death penalty. What if it had been an eight-year old [a twelve-year old? An eight-year old who looked like a twelve-year old?] who clamored through an open window to get at a candy bar left on the table? Too, people with mental and/or physical disorders like Alzheimer's sometimes get confused and wander into the wrong house by mistake. It's hard to imagine how people cope after taking another's life (even in self-defence)--I can't fathom knowing I was responsible for fatal shooting a child, a senior, or someone who was ill.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How were the 60 something woman and a 70 something man supposed to know they were kids? Third burglary, in about two weeks, in the early morning hours, they were afraid for their lives.
> 
> The kids were doing the crime, they were lucky the first two times, what did they think would happen? They would be patted on the head and told "poor boys, I know you have been abused by your parents, teachers, and the law, go home and go to bed." They asked for it. I wish more of these crimes would be in the news so criminals know homeowners can have guns.


Can't you protect yourself without actually killing the other person?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have also had miscarriages, and yes, it is very difficult.
> 
> I also knew someone in my high school who died from a botched abortion. That, too, was very difficult.


I doubt that anyone can take the loss by miscarriage or abortion lightly-- However, I believe that it is up to a woman to CHOOSE what she wants to do. I know my decision but I feel that women have been forced to do things against their will for centuries and it is time they can decide for themselves what they choose to do with their bodies, their lives etc.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Actual irrefutable evidence is presented to you and you refuse to acknowledge it as valid.

As I said, you do not personally own any threads. Just because you and your followers first opened the thread does not mean you own them.

ANYONE can comment on any thread voicing a contrary opinion to any poster provided it does not contain slander or vulgarity. AND anyone has the right to ignore any poster, or to make a comment to any poster.

You have to learn how to have a civil discussion of actual facts and not just hurl insults at a poster who has a different opinion.

We are all up there in age but from the content and context of these posts, one would think that everyone is still in high school!!



knitpresentgifts said:


> An absolutely ludicrous statement. Ultimately, your like comments and biases on the Denim & Pearls thread is the very reason no one responded to you for which you thereafter complained. I'll refrain from any further comments on your words as I said prior too.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Right on target Cynthia.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How crazy. What is the mother's responsibility in the break in? - - - - -


Here is a topic that is a hot button. We value life and two kids died. What if they attacked the older people and they were the ones who had died? In such an event, if the killers were caught, would they have gotten a slap on the wrist?

When people are old and and are treated as prey by burglars, they should have the right to defend themselves. You read too many stories of home invasions where the home owner is killed or severely beaten, that it is very hard to have sympathy for the predators if the home owner successfully defends him/herself. In a state where the ownership of firearms is severely restricted, the home owner would not have had the gun. But would the invader?

Did the home owners know these were "just kids"? Were the kids armed? Where were the parents of these kids? My teenagers were home at night, not out prowling. They were taught right from wrong all their lives. These parents were practicing child neglect or child abuse by not rearing their children to be worthwhile citizens.

Sure, they didn't deserve to die, but the home owners did not deserve to be invaded, either.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Can't you protect yourself without actually killing the other person?


I ask that too but I know nothing about using guns. It may be more difficult to aim than we see on TV.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends on the circumstances. I know that if it appeared that it was them or me, I would swing that baseball bat as hard as I could.



Poor Purl said:


> Can't you protect yourself without actually killing the other person?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Depends on the circumstances. I know that if it appeared that it was them or me, I would swing that baseball bat as hard as I could.


OOOOO! I bet Ms. Marilyn is very tough but still knits a mean lace.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> How were the 60 something woman and a 70 something man supposed to know they were kids? Third burglary, in about two weeks, in the early morning hours, they were afraid for their lives.
> 
> The kids were doing the crime, they were lucky the first two times, what did they think would happen? They would be patted on the head and told "poor boys, I know you have been abused by your parents, teachers, and the law, go home and go to bed." They asked for it. I wish more of these crimes would be in the news so criminals know homeowners can have guns.


It stated that the in the first burglary the screen was cut. That would leave me to believe they or he was armed with a knife/scissor/boxcutter. The person that broke in and robbed my 86yr.old Mother, drug her thru the house so she could get her purse, sweat and slobbered all over her, broke her ankle, bruised her badly over a great deal of her body. Among setting her ankle, and recovering from the scraps and bruising, she underwent HIV and hepatitis testing because of all the fluid dropping on her scraps and scratches. Then the fear she has to endure in her own home when she thinks of the burglary. The 26 yr old woman that did this to my Mom was sentenced to 11 yrs. in April. Thieves look at the older crowd as easy in and easy out. That's not always the case, as these two young thieves found out. They will forever be remembered as Thieves.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Agree with Mrs. Somma here. You break into someone's house at your own risk. Of course the teens were idiots, but younger children are aware that breaking and entering is a crime. Bad choices can lead to horrible consequences.


One of the problems I see here is that the term "breaking and entering" involves even the slightest amount of force. According to the Legal Dictionary, ripping the screens off someone's house and climbing through the window is breaking and entering...but so too is pushing open the front door and stepping inside. If it was legal to shoot and kill all "breakers and enterers", that would certainly cover the crew of professional burglars armed with guns and wire cutters. But it would also mean the confused old man who thinks your house is his, a kid who comes back after a playdate to retrieve a forgotten toy, and one's own child or grandchild when their hand-drawn treasure map leads to the threshold of the neighbor's garage.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It stated that the in the first burglary the screen was cut. That would leave me to believe they or he was armed with a knife/scissor/boxcutter. The person that broke in and robbed my 86yr.old Mother, drug her thru the house so she could get her purse, sweat and slobbered all over her, broke her ankle, bruised her badly over a great deal of her body. Among setting her ankle, and recovering from the scraps and bruising, she underwent HIV and hepatitis testing because of all the fluid dropping on her scraps and scratches. Then the fear she has to endure in her own home when she thinks of the burglary. The 26 yr old woman that did this to my Mom was sentenced to 11 yrs. in April. Thieves look at the older crowd as easy in and easy out. That's not always the case, as these two young thieves found out. They will forever be remembered as Thieves.


To some, I suppose. But to others (family and friends in particular) they'll forever be remembered as Dead.

(I am horrified, though, that your mom went through all that and the punk who did it only got 11 years for her crime. I do believe that the book should be thrown at those--no matter what their age--who terrorize and rob our seniors)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> One of the problems I see here is that the term "breaking and entering" involves even the slightest amount of force. According to the Legal Dictionary, ripping the screens off someone's house and climbing through the window is breaking and entering...but so too is pushing open the front door and stepping inside. If it was legal to shoot and kill all "breakers and enterers", that would certainly cover the crew of professional burglars armed with guns and wire cutters. But it would also mean the confused old man who thinks your house is his, a kid who comes back after a playdate to retrieve a forgotten toy, and one's own child or grandchild when their hand-drawn treasure map leads to the threshold of the neighbor's garage.


Hi Sus,

Not ever having been in that situation, but seeing your scenarios in the media, I would imagine that you should, IN MOST CASES, tell the difference between a familiar person and a stranger entering your property. So I don't see the validity to your comparisons. But HI anyway!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Sus,
> 
> Not ever having been in that situation, but seeing your scenarios in the media, I would imagine that you should, IN MOST CASES, tell the difference between a familiar person and a stranger entering your property. So I don't see the validity to your comparisons. But HI anyway!


Hi there, SQ!

Thanks for capping "IN MOST CASES"--once more you read my mind. Yes, in most of these scenerios people would use some common sense--but even one case in which they didn't would be too much.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

cynthia627 said:


> Actual irrefutable evidence is presented to you and you refuse to acknowledge it as valid.
> 
> As I said, you do not personally own any threads. Just because you and your followers first opened the thread does not mean you own them.
> 
> ...


Cynthia; I'll respond even though I promised I wouldn't. Look up the definitions of "evidence" and "data." You do not understand what the words mean. For the third and final time, you provided zero evidence to support your claim. I tried to have a discussion with you about your claim, and three times all you gave back was your biased, racist and bigoted opinions claiming them to be data and evidence.

As to your rant about who may post on what thread, I've not talked to you nor attempted to discuss same with you nor have I insulted or chided you in any way for where you post.

I addressed your complaint that no one responded to you from the Denim thread, not because you didn't open it, but because you didn't initiate or offer a discussion. Rather, you interrupted a thread by forcing your biased opinion on others and left.

No one appreciates or responds to that, including probably you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> FYI: I have never had an abortion. I have had a loss, that was 30 years ago, and it still hurts. That is why I am very pro-life.
> 
> Every abortion has 2 victims: one is dead, and one is wounded.


Joeysomma, Not every woman who has had an abortion regrets her decision.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cynthia; I'll respond even though I promised I wouldn't. Look up the definitions of "evidence" and "data." You do not understand what the words mean. For the third and final time, you provided zero evidence to support your claim. I tried to have a discussion with you about your claim, and three times all you gave back was your biased, racist and bigoted opinions claiming them to be data and evidence.
> 
> As to your rant about who may post on what thread, I've not talked to you nor attempted to discuss same with you nor have I insulted or chided you in any way for where you post.
> 
> ...


"Oh I can't help myself. I just had to reply", squealed Mrs. Somma.

Cynthia, no matter what you say or do on D and D, they make a pact not to respond to us. But that is fine, of course.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> "Oh I can't help myself. I just had to reply", squealed Mrs. Somma.
> 
> Cynthia, no matter what you say or do on D and D, they make a pact not to respond to us. But that is fine, of course.


Thanks, I will give them the cold shoulder too. They just do not know how to engage in a dialogue and have a respectful back and forth discussion!!

I said I won't reply to Janeway because her comments are always the most vile, and KPG just got sprung and is back to provoking people and not discussing issues. So I won't reply to her either.

I was a HS teacher and I feel like I am back in school!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It stated that the in the first burglary the screen was cut. That would leave me to believe they or he was armed with a knife/scissor/boxcutter. The person that broke in and robbed my 86yr.old Mother, drug her thru the house so she could get her purse, sweat and slobbered all over her, broke her ankle, bruised her badly over a great deal of her body. Among setting her ankle, and recovering from the scraps and bruising, she underwent HIV and hepatitis testing because of all the fluid dropping on her scraps and scratches. Then the fear she has to endure in her own home when she thinks of the burglary. The 26 yr old woman that did this to my Mom was sentenced to 11 yrs. in April. Thieves look at the older crowd as easy in and easy out. That's not always the case, as these two young thieves found out. They will forever be remembered as Thieves.


What a horror that was for your mother. I'm sorry she had to endure such an experience. I'm also surprised the predator's lawyer didn't plead mental defect, or whatever it's called - she sounds insane to me. If only she were really away for the entire 11 years: the world is a lot better off with her locked up somewhere.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Thanks, I will give them the cold shoulder too. They just do not know how to engage in a dialogue and have a respectful back and forth discussion!!
> 
> I said I won't reply to Janeway because her comments are always the most vile, and KPG just got sprung and is back to provoking people and not discussing issues. So I won't reply to her either.
> 
> I was a HS teacher and I feel like I am back in school!!


And isn't it disheartening to grade papers when you receive such drivel to read. The few years that I worked as a substitute teacher, I was usually called to the local high school to teach English. Of course, as a "sub", I was not required to grade papers, but I chose to do so in pencil. That way the official teacher got some backup but was the final arbiter of the grades.

Some of the children wrote well, particularly the ones in AP classes, but most needed a great deal of help to write a good composition. Some of our fellow KPers could also use some help to write a viable composition.

You are a hero to me to have spent a career teaching at the HS level. Somebody who has not been there has no idea of the hard work and dedication it takes to teach our children well. Thank you.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

It is a lot tougher to be a sub. I was a sub too for a while and the kids definitely take advantage of you. Kudos to you for your sub work!!

I had problems with some of the regular students, but the students in the AP classes along with the students in the Institute programs were a breeze to teach.

It was their parents who were the problem!! They always wanted their kids to get extra credit assignments because they wanted their grades to be at least 100%. Can you imagine?? I said I don't give 'fevers'. I give grades!! from 0-100% only. Needless to say that was not what they wanted to hear!!



MarilynKnits said:


> And isn't it disheartening to grade papers when you receive such drivel to read. The few years that I worked as a substitute teacher, I was usually called to the local high school to teach English. Of course, as a "sub", I was not required to grade papers, but I chose to do so in pencil. That way the official teacher got some backup but was the final arbiter of the grades.
> 
> Some of the children wrote well, particularly the ones in AP classes, but most needed a great deal of help to write a good composition. Some of our fellow KPers could also use some help to write a viable composition.
> 
> You are a hero to me to have spent a career teaching at the HS level. Somebody who has not been there has no idea of the hard work and dedication it takes to teach our children well. Thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Thanks, I will give them the cold shoulder too. They just do not know how to engage in a dialogue and have a respectful back and forth discussion!!
> 
> I said I won't reply to Janeway because her comments are always the most vile, and KPG just got sprung and is back to provoking people and not discussing issues. So I won't reply to her either.
> 
> I was a HS teacher and I feel like I am back in school!!


This is more like junior high.

I am curious: what were "your biased, racist and bigoted opinions claiming them to be data and evidence." I mean, pointing out that more people voted Democratic than Republican is (both) racist and bigoted? Wouldn't it have carried more weight if she had simply said "That won't pass as evidence" and left out the insults?

Apparently when mojave, who works professionally on such things, tried to tell them something about global climate change, she was told that they wouldn't listen to her because she refused to accept the "science" on their side (you know, from the 3% of scientists who don't believe global warming is man-made). And that was a working scientist. You're not even a professional poll-taker; why would you expect them to take your common sense as evidence?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> It is a lot tougher to be a sub. I was a sub too for a while and the kids definitely take advantage of you. Kudos to you for your sub work!!
> 
> I had problems with some of the regular students, but the students in the AP classes along with the students in the Institute programs were a breeze to teach.
> 
> It was their parents who were the problem!! They always wanted their kids to get extra credit assignments because they wanted their grades to be at least 100%. Can you imagine?? I said I don't give 'fevers'. I give grades!! from 0-100% only. Needless to say that was not what they wanted to hear!!


Just an aside: that bad behavior toward subs? It continues into graduate school, unless the sub is really interesting. I saw a whole class of people in their 30s and 40s behave like that.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

I guess it was the comment that the Republican party is older and whiter than the dems!! I guess I am racist against myself, a middle age white woman too who happens to be a lib!!

I am so curious as to why they choose to not believe that humans are responsible for much of the global warming taking place in the past 100 years?? Really it perplexes me. I do remember Pat Robertson once saying that we don't have to take care of the earth because that's God's job. Amazing!!!

And all of the know nothings in the Republican party on the SCIENCE committee!!! How about that one too??



Poor Purl said:


> This is more like junior high.
> 
> I am curious: what were "your biased, racist and bigoted opinions claiming them to be data and evidence." I mean, pointing out that more people voted Democratic than Republican is (both) racist and bigoted? Wouldn't it have carried more weight if she had simply said "That won't pass as evidence" and left out the insults?
> 
> Apparently when mojave, who works professionally on such things, tried to tell them something about global climate change, she was told that they wouldn't listen to her because she refused to accept the "science" on their side (you know, from the 3% of scientists who don't believe global warming is man-made). And that was a working scientist. You're not even a professional poll-taker; why would you expect them to take your common sense as evidence?


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Do you teach grad school Purl?? I was a HS SS teacher.

My friend wanted me to teach ConLaw at her college in NY. I just didn't want to drive from NJ to NY. Getting old I guess.



Poor Purl said:


> Just an aside: that bad behavior toward subs? It continues into graduate school, unless the sub is really interesting. I saw a whole class of people in their 30s and 40s behave like that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This is more like junior high.
> 
> I am curious: what were "your biased, racist and bigoted opinions claiming them to be data and evidence." I mean, pointing out that more people voted Democratic than Republican is (both) racist and bigoted? Wouldn't it have carried more weight if she had simply said "That won't pass as evidence" and left out the insults?
> 
> Apparently when mojave, who works professionally on such things, tried to tell them something about global climate change, she was told that they wouldn't listen to her because she refused to accept the "science" on their side (you know, from the 3% of scientists who don't believe global warming is man-made). And that was a working scientist. You're not even a professional poll-taker; why would you expect them to take your common sense as evidence?


So true, Purl. It astounds me that they'll discuss in detail the latest freak blizzard, report their record highs and lows, break off a chat because another tornado is bearing down and they need to go hide in the cellar--then come back and marvel at HOW STRANGE THE WEATHER HAS BECOME LATELY!

Sorry for the screams, ladies--no emoticon on earth could possibly do justice to my feelings here. How can anyone or anything be so blind?


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

I guess they only see what they are told to see....by their preachers, RW radio & TV. If anyone says anything contrary, the do not investigate differing opinions. They just go to the usual RW media outlets for validation of those opinions that they were told.



susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Purl. It astounds me that they'll discuss in detail the latest freak blizzard, report their record highs and lows, break off a chat because another tornado is bearing down and they need to go hide in the cellar--then come back and marvel at HOW STRANGE THE WEATHER HAS BECOME LATELY!
> 
> Sorry for the screams, ladies--no emoticon on earth could possibly do justice to my feelings here. How can anyone or anything be so blind?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Susan you hit the nail on the head. I see the Tin Man has been set loose again. Bummer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Susan you hit the nail on the head. I see the Tin Man has been set loose again. Bummer.


Absolutely--the whine of the buzz saw is filling the thread. Hope you brought your ear plugs, Patty.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> Do you teach grad school Purl?? I was a HS SS teacher.
> 
> My friend wanted me to teach ConLaw at her college in NY. I just didn't want to drive from NJ to NY. Getting old I guess.


No, I've gone to grad school. Several times, in fact. I was referring to a class I was in at a highly thought of social work school. I couldn't believe how bad we were being, though I joined in with the others.

I understand why you wouldn't want to drive from NJ to NY, even if you didn't have to go through the Fort Lee obstacle course. When I was teaching (undergrads), I needed the time on public transit to prepare myself, and parking would have cost as much as I was getting paid.

What is ConLaw? Constitutional? If so, that might have been interesting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I would to know why KPG states that this was started as a "conservative thread". It was simply titled "War on Women"
Nowhere does it state that it was started for conservative viewpoints only.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Absolutely--the whine of the buzz saw is filling the thread. Hope you brought your ear plugs, Patty.


And it was so peaceful.......


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Susan you hit the nail on the head. I see the Tin Man has been set loose again. Bummer.


I'll never understand how people can flatly reject scientific evidence and plain, old FACTS. There's a whole slew of conservative, right wing radicals out there who totally discount facts but believe every stupid lie told by Fox, Glen Beck, Ann Coulter, Rush, Hannity, and that pseudo-intellectual George Will. Oh, and I forgot one---KPG.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Purl. It astounds me that they'll discuss in detail the latest freak blizzard, report their record highs and lows, break off a chat because another tornado is bearing down and they need to go hide in the cellar--then come back and marvel at HOW STRANGE THE WEATHER HAS BECOME LATELY!
> 
> Sorry for the screams, ladies--no emoticon on earth could possibly do justice to my feelings here. How can anyone or anything be so blind?


You silly goose! Isn't the weather God's punishment for being evil in so many ways?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

P.S. Hi, Patty. Glad to see you back.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

cynthia627 said:


> I guess they only see what they are told to see....by their preachers, RW radio & TV. If anyone says anything contrary, the do not investigate differing opinions. They just go to the usual RW media outlets for validation of those opinions that they were told.


The blind leading the blind *snort*


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Yup--the latest rash of tornadoes is punishment for legalizing gay marriages, I suppose.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> P.S. Hi, Patty. Glad to see you back.


Hi al! I am still in Texas. I haven't had much time to get online and chat with you wonderful ladies.
Hopefully, I will be back home tomorrow. My flight was cancelled today due to bad weather.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi al! I am still in Texas. I haven't had much time to get online and chat with you wonderful ladies.
> Hopefully, I will be back home tomorrow. My flight was cancelled today due to bad weather.


And what evil did you do to cause that?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yup--the latest rash of tornadoes is punishment for legalizing gay marriages, I suppose.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And what evil did you do to cause that?


I am a Liberal in Conservative Hell?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I would to know why KPG states that this was started as a "conservative thread". It was simply titled "War on Women"
> Nowhere does it state that it was started for conservative viewpoints only.


IIRC, it was started by Joeysomma with a question mark after the name. She was out to prove that there's no such thing, and she began with an article that said absolutely ridiculous things, the kinds of things Limbaugh wannabes say about what liberals want (without ever asking a liberal). And for a while there was actual discussion going on about differences in our stands on abortion, no name-calling. Then one day they all slipped away except for the usual nasty crowd and Gerslay (who wasn't, at the time, among the usual). It went downhill after that. But what did they expect if they all disappeared at once? - of course someone else would take over.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And what evil did you do to cause that?


Heehee--I was wondering that myself, Al. Somehow or other you've displeased the gods, Patty. What have you been up to?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'll never understand how people can flatly reject scientific evidence and plain, old FACTS. There's a whole slew of conservative, right wing radicals out there who totally discount facts but believe every stupid lie told by Fox, Glen Beck, Ann Coulter, Rush, Hannity, and that pseudo-intellectual George Will. Oh, and I forgot one---KPG.


They have to reject facts. The Koch bros., among others, are in the fossil fuel business and have paid a lot to have academics speak against the dangers of carbon dioxide. Do you think KPG gets paid to do that, too?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The blind leading the blind *snort*


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: *snort*


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> P.S. Hi, Patty. Glad to see you back.


me too Patty-- How are you doing -- you are missed! Hope to see you back here soon.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am a Liberal in Conservative Hell?


Poor Patty. Is it really like that? Is your sister like that?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> They have to reject facts. The Koch bros., among others, are in the fossil fuel business and have paid a lot to have academics speak against the dangers of carbon dioxide. Do you think KPG gets paid to do that, too?


Who knows? Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> "Retired HS Social Studies teacher, retired College Instructor in History/Political Science. Now blissfully retired!!"
> 
> from Jan 22, 14 08:43:24
> 
> ...


Your point being ....?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> "Retired HS Social Studies teacher, retired College Instructor in History/Political Science. Now blissfully retired!!"
> 
> from Jan 22, 14 08:43:24
> 
> ...


*sigh* Is it possible, dear heart, that Cynthia might have worked through the fall and decided to retire at the end of December, which traditionally marks the close of the first college semester?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Your point being ....?


...that they've been caught telling some major untruths over on FF and are now trying to settle the score. This doesn't surprise me a bit.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> *sigh* Is it possible, dear heart, that Cynthia might have worked through the fall and decided to retire at the end of December, which traditionally marks the close of the first college semester?


I don't even know who she's quoting.
And furthermore,
Who cares?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Poor Patty. Is it really like that? Is your sister like that?


Actually, I am with my cousin, Purl. She is definitely not conservative, but the rest of the citizens of this small town are.
I almost lost my lunch when I heard one of her friends say that she has a secret crush on Marco Rubio.
The people here are very warm and friendly. Of course, they don't know that I am a lib, but I don't think that would make a difference.
Most are Christians, but not the "get in your face waving a bible" kind.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> They have to reject facts. The Koch bros., among others, are in the fossil fuel business and have paid a lot to have academics speak against the dangers of carbon dioxide. Do you think KPG gets paid to do that, too?


Maybe she should work in one of their refineries and find out for herself that she is dead wrong. (as usual)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> ...that they've been caught telling some major untruths over on FF and are now trying to settle the score. This doesn't surprise me a bit.


Major untruths? About what? I can't take the boredom when I try to check it out over there, so if anything interesting is said, I need to be told.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Maybe she should work in one of their refineries and find out for herself that she is dead wrong. (as usual)


Hmm...as the Tin Man she once boasted of her family's oil holdings. Maybe fumes from that refinery she runs out of her garage are causing some strange effects. It would explain a lot.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...as the Tin Man she once boasted of her family's oil holdings. Maybe fumes from that refinery she runs out of her garage are causing some strange effects. It would explain a lot.


Great diagnosis, Susan! It makes sense to me !


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Major untruths? About what? I can't take the boredom when I try to check it out over there, so if anything interesting is said, I need to be told.


Go take a peek. There's a great biblical explanation of climate change. Not to worry!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Go take a peek. There's a great biblical explanation of climate change. Not to worry!


Of course there is......


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Major untruths? About what? I can't take the boredom when I try to check it out over there, so if anything interesting is said, I need to be told.


Mostly connected with the Yarnie incident, Purl. Janie, CB, Yarnie, Solowey, and Karverr all got their hands snapped in the proverbial mousetrap. It was pretty amusing to watch, and it doesn't surprise me at all that they're now nursing their sore fingers and looking for ways to cause trouble.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Actually, I am with my cousin, Purl. She is definitely not conservative, but the rest of the citizens of this small town are.
> I almost lost my lunch when I heard one of her friends say that she has a secret crush on Marco Rubio.
> The people here are very warm and friendly. Of course, they don't know that I am a lib, but I don't think that would make a difference.
> Most are Christians, but not the "get in your face waving a bible" kind.


It doesn't sound too bad (except for the Marco Rubio lady). You have cousins everywhere, haven't you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm...as the Tin Man she once boasted of her family's oil holdings. Maybe fumes from that refinery she runs out of her garage are causing some strange effects. It would explain a lot.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Mostly connected with the Yarnie incident, Purl. Janie, CB, Yarnie, Solowey, and Karverr all got their hands snapped in the proverbial mousetrap. It was pretty amusing to watch, and it doesn't surprise me at all that they're now nursing their sore fingers and looking for ways to cause trouble.


You not telling Yarnie to enjoy her seizure? I guess I'll look, but after that I'm going to sleep. Whether I want to or not.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You not telling Yarnie to enjoy her seizure? I guess I'll look, but after that I'm going to sleep. Whether I want to or not.


That was the just the beginning. I'll PM you if you're curious and can't stand to wade through pages and pages of their gobbledygook.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> That was the just the beginning. I'll PM you if you're curious and can't stand to wade through pages and pages of their gobbledygook.


I just did that. I found out that 1) they can't figure out why warming would make sea levels rise and 2) they do a lot of spitting. If you don't mind, please PM me. And now I really do want to go to sleep, so good night, all.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> "Oh I can't help myself. I just had to reply", squealed Mrs. Somma.
> 
> Cynthia, no matter what you say or do on D and D, they make a pact not to respond to us. But that is fine, of course.


Too bad they feel the need to spout off here, lol.

:twisted:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I just did that. I found out that 1) they can't figure out why warming would make sea levels rise and 2) they do a lot of spitting. If you don't mind, please PM me. And now I really do want to go to sleep, so good night, all.


Sweet dreams, Purl. I'll PM you in the morning.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I doubt that anyone can take the loss by miscarriage or abortion lightly-- However, I believe that it is up to a woman to CHOOSE what she wants to do. I know my decision but I feel that women have been forced to do things against their will for centuries and it is time they can decide for themselves what they choose to do with their bodies, their lives etc.


Designer1234
you said it so well. Thank you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> That was the just the beginning. I'll PM you if you're curious and can't stand to wade through pages and pages of their gobbledygook.


Please pm what happened to Yarnie, also. I don't have the patience to go thru their stuff tonight. Thanks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Please pm what happened to Yarnie, also. I don't have the patience to go thru their stuff tonight. Thanks.


I will, SQM. Please feel free to pass it around to any of the lefties who are curious.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I will, SQM. Please feel free to pass it around to any of the lefties who are curious.


Seriously?!? I feel like a time warp has occurred and I'm back in high school! Yes, I know...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've always wondered about this. To me 'War on Women' doesn't identify with only GOP or Dems. It's about women's issues.....not one single topic. Just be more specific in the first place.



BrattyPatty said:


> I would to know why KPG states that this was started as a "conservative thread". It was simply titled "War on Women"
> Nowhere does it state that it was started for conservative viewpoints only.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought it was just a joke.



Poor Purl said:


> You silly goose! Isn't the weather God's punishment for being evil in so many ways?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

God's joking with you. Hope you get home soon. Safe trip.



BrattyPatty said:


> Hi al! I am still in Texas. I haven't had much time to get online and chat with you wonderful ladies.
> Hopefully, I will be back home tomorrow. My flight was cancelled today due to bad weather.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was worried about that from the beginning. I avoid Texas.



BrattyPatty said:


> I am a Liberal in Conservative Hell?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Your point being ....?


The usual, no point at all, as usual.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Seriously?!? I feel like a time warp has occurred and I'm back in high school! Yes, I know...


I totally agree, Nebraska. But _c'est la vie_.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You silly goose! Isn't the weather God's punishment for being evil in so many ways?


And perhaps they identify with Noah???


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

So who are the people being punished with abysmal weather and fires? You are smart enough to get out of Dodge.



BrattyPatty said:


> I am a Liberal in Conservative Hell?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> "Retired HS Social Studies teacher, retired College Instructor in History/Political Science. Now blissfully retired!!"
> 
> from Jan 22, 14 08:43:24
> 
> ...


One of the few positives in teaching to standardized testing criteria is that it protects students from biased, sometimes warped views of teachers who have been seduced by extreme views.

We have seen how colleges have been invaded by extremely left wing teachers, viz Rutgers recent embarrassment involving Condoleeza Rice. There are also extreme right wing people ready to warp students in the other direction.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Please pm what happened to Yarnie, also. I don't have the patience to go thru their stuff tonight. Thanks.


Like a cow, Susanmos2000 regurgitated her vile and despicable attack on Yarnie from a year or so ago, lied again about her (Susan's) horrific words and justified it on that thread, on Mother's Day. Not to mention, on a day when Yarnie is experiencing incredible pain and suffering as well.

Choose your friends wisely and with your eyes wide opened.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> "Retired HS Social Studies teacher, retired College Instructor in History/Political Science. Now blissfully retired!!"
> 
> from Jan 22, 14 08:43:24
> 
> ...


Seems liars exist throughout the Democrat party, Joey.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Like a cow, Susanmos2000 regurgitated her vile and despicable attack on Yarnie from a year or so ago, lied again about her (Susan's) horrific words and justified it on that thread, on Mother's Day for God's sake. Not to mention, on a day when Yarnie is experiencing incredible pain and suffering as well.


Actually, in deference to Yarnie's troubles I cut her some slack and refrained from drawing attention to the two whoppers she told on Sunday evening.

That being clear, do you really wish to continue this?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I've always wondered about this. To me 'War on Women' doesn't identify with only GOP or Dems. It's about women's issues.....not one single topic. Just be more specific in the first place.


damemary! I agree with this! Except for the specific part. Why limit discussion? Is there a war on women or do women create war amongst themselves? I certainly think that in the past there was a war on women but that now we have become our own worst enemy, and that we create war against each other.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> One of the few positives in teaching to standardized testing criteria is that it protects students from biased, sometimes warped views of teachers who have been seduced by extreme views.
> 
> We have seen how colleges have been invaded by extremely left wing teachers, viz Rutgers recent embarrassment involving Condoleeza Rice. There are also extreme right wing people ready to warp students in the other direction.


Education should not be biased to the right OR the left. People should not be taught WHAT to think, only HOW to think. Facts remain facts. Opinion does not belong in our schools. Testing should not be the goal, only the measuring stick. The current educational curricula being used in most of the country (common core), does not allow teachers to teach. If a class does not understand a particular lesson, the teacher is not allowed to reteach. The teacher may not use other methods that she/he knows to work. She/He must move forward. We know how to educate children! We did it for generations. What's happening in our schools now is not education. It is brain washing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> damemary! I agree with this! Except for the specific part. Why limit discussion? Is there a war on women or do women create war amongst themselves? I certainly think that in the past there was a war on women but that now we have become our own worst enemy, and that we create war against each other.


The dissension between ourselves is because there are those who don't want women to be treated with respect for the first time and to be given the right to choose what they do with their own lives and bodies.

Why should someone on the Far right decide for someone who is facing a huge decision, what she is allowed to do with Her life? I am not suggesting abortion - I am suggesting each woman be allowed to make that decision as it is her life and her body and her future. Not to be decided by a group of men and Religious right wingers whose decides on what she should do. yet it is decided by the Right that they have the right to decide whether a woman should be 'required' to follow their ideas. It should be each persons right to choose.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> The dissension between ourselves is because there are those who don't want women to be treated with respect for the first time and to be given the right to choose what they do with their own lives and bodies.
> 
> Why should someone on the Far right decide for someone who is facing a huge decision, what she is allowed to do with Her life? I am not suggesting abortion - I am suggesting each woman be allowed to make that decision as it is her life and her body and her future. Not to be decided by a group of men and Religious right wingers whose decides on what she should do. yet it is decided by the Right that they have the right to decide whether a woman should be 'required' to follow their ideas. It should be each persons right to choose.


I think the dissention is because women want to be right. They have little tolerance for anyone else's thoughts or ideas. And very little patience for hearing the opinions of others.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The dissension between ourselves is because there are those who don't want women to be treated with respect for the first time and to be given the right to choose what they do with their own lives and bodies.
> 
> Why should someone on the Far right decide for someone who is facing a huge decision, what she is allowed to do with Her life? I am not suggesting abortion - I am suggesting each woman be allowed to make that decision as it is her life and her body and her future. Not to be decided by a group of men and Religious right wingers whose decides on what she should do. yet it is decided by the Right that they have the right to decide whether a woman should be 'required' to follow their ideas. It should be each persons right to choose.


I agree with you, Designer. On the surface the rightists' agenda re: abortion seems cut and dried--no right to choose except in cases of rape or incest, or if the mothers' health is seriously at risk.

But the mere fact that most also vehemently oppose those measures (birth control, sex ed) that would reduce the rate of unwanted pregnancy shows that the issue is far from simple. Their hidden agenda was never clear to me until an ultra-conservative on another thread told me point blank that abortion was wrong because it allowed pregnant single moms to avoid "paying the piper".

Of course I was taken aback by this view--unmarried pregnant women deserve to be punished? and that a baby conceived under any circumstances is merely a vehicle for doing so?

To sum it up: the anti-abortion contingent has a serious problem with the idea of women exerting any control over their sex and reproductive lives. And they honestly do believe that women's sexuality is such a potent, uncontrollable force that only a fear of unintended pregnancy keeps them from pursuing a lifetime of bed-hopping.

Truly incredible.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree with you, Designer. On the surface the rightists' agenda re: abortion seems cut and dried--no right to choose except in cases of rape or incest, or if the mothers' health is seriously at risk.
> 
> But the mere fact that most also vehemently oppose those measures (birth control, sex ed) that would reduce the rate of unwanted pregnancy shows that the issue is far from simple. Their hidden agenda was never clear to me until an ultra-conservative on another thread told me point blank that abortion was wrong because it allowed pregnant single moms to avoid "paying the piper".
> 
> ...


Wow! You paint with a broad brush! Your statements are not representative of all or even most women on the right. Do you base your statements on the few women you interact with here on KP? In truth, I don't know ANY women who oppose birth control! To say that we vehemently oppose it is truly a lie.

As to your last paragraph, IF women exerted CONTROL over their sex and reproductive lives, we wouldn't be having this discussion. With the exception of rape, every woman has a choice. The choice being whether to take birth control, whether to have unprotected sex or whether to engage in sex with someone she's not committed to building a future with. Abortion kills human life! Why does that human not have a choice, when the woman already made her choice? We must protect our children. They are the only innocent among us!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Do you have such a boring life that you can go over every post anyone has made?? How much time did that take you?? Did you feel it was a gotch-ya moment?? Think again Oh miss intelligent investigator!!

I have a masters in Social Studies with a concentration in Constitutional Law, and almost a PhD. I was planning to attend Law School but then babies came along.

What is your level of education??? Doubt you even graduated college, if not even HS judging by the narrow-mindedness you have and the absolutely ridiculous, insane & inane comments you make.

FYI.....I am a retired HS SS teacher who also taught at a local community college as a college instructor and not at a regular 4 year college as an adjunct professor.

There is a difference only a teacher can understand!!

I had the opportunity to teach at a UNIVERSITY in NY and not as a college instructor at the community college level. Big diff to a teacher, but you would not know that now would you????

So you think you just had a gotch-ya moment, but you did not!!!

Also some of us are not braggarts like you guys are talking about the many places you go, how much money you have, etc. I prefer to keep my education, work history private. I did not know I would have to submit a curriculum vitae to post here!!!

Why don't you just find more ridiculous articles to cut and paste and post them, won't you.

It will be more of the same that I WON'T READ!!



joeysomma said:


> "Retired HS Social Studies teacher, retired College Instructor in History/Political Science. Now blissfully retired!!"
> 
> from Jan 22, 14 08:43:24
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"Abortion kills human life! Why does that human not have a choice"
Because an embryo (or lesser biological status) has no capacity for thinking. It is a mass of cells.

Please don't have an abortion. Many of us pledged not to do so. However, please keep your religious and political beliefs out of my daughter's vagina. You have no more right to dictate that than you do to ask her to wear a burka. I will do everything in my power to protect my daughter from right winged conservatives.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes Constitutional Law. It was great because it was in a specialized Institution for really bright kids. It was fun I have to say.

No central Jersey to Bklyn. So about 1 1/2 hrs away.

My friend is a full Professor and an attorney. She wanted me to have a second full-time career which I did not want. So I did not pursue the invitation.



Poor Purl said:


> No, I've gone to grad school. Several times, in fact. I was referring to a class I was in at a highly thought of social work school. I couldn't believe how bad we were being, though I joined in with the others.
> 
> I understand why you wouldn't want to drive from NJ to NY, even if you didn't have to go through the Fort Lee obstacle course. When I was teaching (undergrads), I needed the time on public transit to prepare myself, and parking would have cost as much as I was getting paid.
> 
> What is ConLaw? Constitutional? If so, that might have been interesting.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> "Abortion kills human life! Why does that human not have a choice"
> Because an embryo (or lesser biological status) has no capacity for thinking. It is a mass of cells.
> 
> Please don't have an abortion. Many of us pledged not to do so. However, please keep your religious and political beliefs out of my daughter's vagina. You have no more right to dictate that than you do to ask her to wear a burka. I will do everything in my power to protect my daughter from right winged conservatives.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

What they don't understand is that we want others to have a CHOICE.


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> The dissension between ourselves is because there are those who don't want women to be treated with respect for the first time and to be given the right to choose what they do with their own lives and bodies.
> 
> Why should someone on the Far right decide for someone who is facing a huge decision, what she is allowed to do with Her life? I am not suggesting abortion - I am suggesting each woman be allowed to make that decision as it is her life and her body and her future. Not to be decided by a group of men and Religious right wingers whose decides on what she should do. yet it is decided by the Right that they have the right to decide whether a woman should be 'required' to follow their ideas. It should be each persons right to choose.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-260511-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

